# FIRMWARE v9.0 2018.39.x Pre-Release MEGATHREAD



## Bokonon

MOD ADD: 
_for Version 9 we are going to try something different (since this is the biggest update the Model 3 will have so far!). 
Posts for various features have been created, and we will leave this thread as a pre-release (as in you haven't yet used it) Megathread. Once people get the firmware installed, we will go back to release specific threads to post installs and discuss the small things that are not feature specific. 
hopefully, that will make it a little manageable for someone to come in and find info, without wading thru 250 posts on speculation _​
Someone in the Early Access program (@ghoticov?) just posted screenshots of the Firmware V9 release notes, application launcher, new navigation screen, and -- as promised -- Missile Command (complete with a 25-cent coin slot)!


----------



## Bokonon

Also posted: a video of the completely unnecessary (but oh-so-cool) *3D animated* airflow controls!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044796328251817984


----------



## Kizzy

Ooo! So exciting. I really need to get my car on wifi at home!


----------



## Gavyne

This gives me the warm & fuzzies. This is exactly why Tesla is so cool. There's just no other car out there that gets these types of updates over the frigging air. They look to be really nice feature updates too.

To non-Tesla owners out there...you jealous? You should be


----------



## hdgmedic

If anyone wants to start a thread, Firmware revision is: 2018.39.0.1dcb43fb


----------



## SoFlaModel3

hdgmedic said:


> If anyone wants to start a thread, Firmware revision is: 2018.39.0.1dcb43fb


We usually wait for it to hit wide release for a thread - since this is in early access it likely comes out with a different version number when we all get it.


----------



## hdgmedic

SoFlaModel3 said:


> We usually wait for it to hit wide release for a thread - since this is in early access it likely comes out with a different version number when we all get it.


Okie doke. T-minus 10 days


----------



## SoFlaModel3

hdgmedic said:


> Okie doke. T-minus 10 days


No silly me updating title now, lol.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Just saw the full write up on Teslarati and one of my favorite features from a previous car is coming in this update as well ... nav from phone! Tee up a destination on your phone and share it with the car!

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-software-v9-early-access-model-3-first-look/


----------



## Reliev

https://electrek.co/2018/09/26/tesla-model-3-version-9-update/


----------



## JWardell

Of all the new features it's the Energy graphs that I'm most excited to see!
Sadly no photos of it yet.


----------



## Promo714

What about way-points in the nav? I read about them being available in an early beta and then later reading they weren't available.


----------



## LUXMAN

Just found this deal on Amazon,
Gonna use for the Dashcam.

Only bummer is I will lose a port for 1/2 the Jeda Pad. But I am usually alone in the car anyway and when the wife is there, you cant pry that phone outta her hand anyway. 

Too bad we lose the port but I knew that a real possibility due to Privacy, Bandwidth and internal storage concerns.

Here is more info on the Dashcam

https://electrek.co/2018/09/26/tesla-dashcam-feature-autopilot-camera-version-9/

Basically
1 hour loop recording and you can press to save last 10 minutes separately. 
It doesn't record while the car is off
Only uses one AP camera.
But I have a basic cam and if it works that good, I'll be happy.

Of course you have to use another computer to review. 
Maybe I shoulda gotten one of those USB drives that also had a lightning connector. Wonder if you could view on an iPhone then?


----------



## Mike

Bokonon said:


> Also posted: a video of the completely unnecessary (but oh-so-cool) *3D animated* airflow controls!
> 
> I can't seem to embed the video, so here's a couple of screencaps showing him pushing the airflow upward with his finger. The airstreams are animated to show air coming out of the vents, which is a really nifty touch.
> 
> View attachment 15075


It is my hope that the little "fan" icon will glow blue/white/red depending on the temperature being pumped out of the HVAC, so I don't have to always flash up the HVAC to see if I'm getting unnecessary heating on a cool but sunny morning........


----------



## Reliev

so this has to use the 2 usb chargers that we are using for phones? surely this will have an adapter that is kind of a bummer. also i saw to get the biggest usb stick possible what is the point if it only can record one hour?is that based on size?


----------



## Gavyne

relidtm said:


> so this has to use the 2 usb chargers that we are using for phones? surely this will have an adapter that is kind of a bummer. also i saw to get the biggest usb stick possible what is the point if it only can record one hour?is that based on size?


You can capture 10 min snapshots that do not get erased by the system.


Save: Tap the dashcam icon, when actively recording, to archives the most recent ten minutes of video. The video fiels are saved on the flash drive with a unique timestamp. These saved video recordings are not overwritten by new recordings.


----------



## LUXMAN

relidtm said:


> so this has to use the 2 usb chargers that we are using for phones? surely this will have an adapter that is kind of a bummer. also i saw to get the biggest usb stick possible what is the point if it only can record one hour?is that based on size?


It needs to be used in one of the 2 front ports unfortunately.
But I got a larger drive (64GB for now) as I bet this function will develop and have more recording time possible or more camera views. 
For now, one hour of footage will be miniscule, yes. But it will also hold the 10 minute segments that you wanna save (like when you passed that ICE car fire on the freeway)


----------



## Bokonon

relidtm said:


> so this has to use the 2 usb chargers that we are using for phones? surely this will have an adapter that is kind of a bummer. also i saw to get the biggest usb stick possible what is the point if it only can record one hour?is that based on size?


It looks like it only requires one of the USB ports, leaving one available for charging power. (I wonder whether someone will come up with an aftermarket wireless charging solution that uses the two rear USB ports for power and and the center console as a charging surface?)

For those of us who already already have a USB stick plugged into one of the ports for music, I'm hoping that setup will be sufficient to run the dashcam in parallel. (EDIT: Nope! The release notes state that the dashcam's USB drive cannot be used to play media files.)


----------



## Reliev

right I see there is a 128gb version too for 30$ I might get that but my point was is the 1 hour a cap? Sorry if i didn't clarify i saw the ten minutes rewind/capture but is that 1 hour capped by the size of the USB or is it capped because of this all its capable of?
or was 1 hour based on the USB stick they plugged in? I wonder if I can split it for power and it will just go slower. I'm sure we will see a solution soon enough.


----------



## 3PHASE

Disappointed the Atari games are so small. It looks like they mapped the same size to the S/X. Have an option to get rid of the controls, make the screen larger, and allow you to plug in a controller to the USB.


----------



## Gavyne

Full version 9 release notes from reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9j1qd3/201839_v9_vehicle_software_update_megathread/e6od79n

Version 9.0 - Model S/X pre-AP
Version 9.0 introduces updates to the touchscreen and Tesla mobile app which are designed for an easier and more convenient driving experience. We have also made improvements to Climate, Navigation, Media, and Controls in addition to several safety enhancements.

Version 9.0 - Model S/X AP1
Version 9.0 introduces updates to the touchscreen and Tesla mobile app which are designed for an easier and more convenient driving experience. We have also made improvements to Climate, Navigation, Media, and Controls in addition to several safety enhancements.

Version 9.0 - Model S/X AP2&2.5
Version 9.0 introduces updates to the touchscreen and Tesla mobile app designed for an easier and more convenient experience. For those with Enhanced Autopilot, we are also introducing Navigate on Autopilot (Beta) - our newest Autopilot convenience feature, designed to get you to your destination more efficiently by guiding your car on and off the highway. We have also made improvements to Climate, Navigation, Media, and Controls in addition to several safety enhancements.

Version 9.0 - Model 3
Version 9.0 introduces new applications including Calendar, Energy and Web Browser which can be accessed from the application launcher in the bottom bar. For those with Enhanced Autopilot, we are also introducing Navigate on Autopilot (Beta) - our newest Autopilot convenience feature, designed to get you to your destination more efficiently by guiding your car on and off the highway. Finally, we have made improvements to the Tesla mobile app, Status Bar, Navigation, Climate, Media, and Seatbelt Card in addition to several safety features.

Navigate on Autopilot (Beta) - Model S/X with AP2&2.5, US ONLY!
Introducing Navigate on Autopilot (Beta) - our newest Autopilot convenience feature, designed to get you to your destination more efficiently by guiding your car on and off the highway. Navigate on Autopilot intelligently suggests lane changes to keep you on your route in addition to making adjustments so you don't get stuck behind slow cars or trucks.

When Navigate on Autopilot is active, a single blue line indicates the path ahead, keeping your car in the lane. Gray lines highlight lane changes for a more efficient driving route. Navigate on Autopilot will also automatically steer toward and take the correct highway interchanges and exits based on your destination.

You can enable Navigate on Autopilot by going to Controls > Autopilot and first enabling Autosteer. For each route where Navigate on Autopilot is available, you have the option of enabling the feature by pressing the button located in the Navigation Turn List.

Navigate on Autopilot (Beta)- Model 3, US ONLY!
Introducing Navigate on Autopilot (Beta) - our newest Autopilot convenience feature, designed to get you to your destination more efficiently by guiding your car on and off the highway. Navigate on Autopilot intelligently suggests lane changes to keep you on your route in addition to making adjustments so you don't get stuck behind slow cars or trucks.

When Navigate on Autopilot is active, a single blue line indicates the path ahead, keeping your car in the lane. Gray lines highlight lane changes for a more efficient driving route. Navigate on Autopilot will also automatically steer toward and take the correct highway interchanges and exits based on your destination.

You can enable Navigate on Autopilot by going to Controls > Autopilot and first enabling Autosteer. For each route where Navigate on Autopilot is available, you have the option of enabling the feature by pressing the button located in the Navigation Turn List.

Combining Autosteer and Auto Lane Change - All cars with any AP
Autosteer (Beta) and Auto Lane Change settings are now combined under Controls > Autopilot. When Autosteer (Beta) is ON, engaging the turn signal will activate Auto Lane Change to move your car into an adjacent driving lane.

Blindspot Warning - Model S/X with AP2&2.5
To improve safety and increase confidence when changing lanes, the lane line on the instrument panel now turns red when your turn signal is engaged and a vehicle or obstacle is detected in your target lane.

Blindspot Warning - Model 3
To improve safety and increase confidence when changing lanes, the lane line on the touchscreen now turns red when your turn signal is engaged and a vehicle or obstacle is detected in your target lane.

Dashcam - All models with AP2.5
You can now record and store video footage captured by your car's forward facing camera onto a USB flash drive. Note that you must manually add a base-level folder in the flash drive called "TeslaCam" (without quotation marks) before it can be used for Dashcam. Refer to the Owner's Manual for details on how to use Dashcam.

Mobile App - All cars
With this car software version, you can now do even more with your vehicle from your mobile app.
You can now start navigation in your car by using the share button in your favorite phone apps. In iOS, you can enable sharing to your vehicle by opening up the app you want to share from, tapping the More button in your sharing menu, and then scrolling to the right until you find your vehicle.

You can also allow your passengers to quickly control the media. Play/pause, previous/skip, and cycle through your media favorites. Note: You can disable this feature by going to Media Settings > Allow Mobile Control.

Whenever there's a software update available for your vehicle, you can conveniently start the update from your phone. A notification will be sent to other drivers of your car, and they'll have a few minutes to cancel the update from their app.

Note: these features require mobile software version 3.6.0 or above.

Application Launcher - S/X
Located at the bottom of your touchscreen, the new application launcher brings all your apps together in one place. You can also access your last-used app by swiping up on the application launcher icon.

Calendar - Model 3
The Calendar app allows you to view your phone's calendar for the current and next day. The Calendar is conveniently integrated with Phone and Navigation so you can dial into a meeting or route to your next meeting with a single tap. For events to appear, you must connect your phone to your car via Bluetooth and allow calendar access by enabling Calendar Sync in the Tesla mobile app settings.

Application Launcher - Model 3
Located at the bottom of your touchscreen, the new application launcher brings all your apps together in one place, including your Calendar, Energy, Web Browser, Rear View Camera, Phone and Charging apps. You can also access your last-used app by swiping upward.

Energy App - Model 3
View energy consumption in real time for your Model 3. When there is an active navigation route, touch the Trip tab to view the projected energy consumption for the trip.

Web Browser - Model 3
The Web browser app allows you to access the internet. Navigate to your desired website by entering the URL in the address bar. Easily return to your favorite sites by adding them to your Favorite using the heart icons.

Status Bar - Model 3
The status bar has been rearranged to make the time and temperature easier to view at a glance.

Climate Control - Model 3
It's now easier to direct airflow where you want it with the new Model 3 Airwave visualization. When you're done, you can now simply swipe the Climate panel down to dismiss. The temperature settings on the bottom bar can now be controlled with a simple swipe: swipe to the left to lower the setting, or to the right to raise it. Tapping or pressing and holding the control will continue to work as before. As before, if you'd like to have different passenger and driver temperatures, simply unsync to reveal two temperature settings.

Climate Control - S/X
Climate has been redesigned to be more compact and easier to use.

Climate and Seat Heat - S/X
All of your controls for Climate have been moved to one place. Touch the seat icon to access controls for all seat heaters, steering wheel heater, and wiper heater.

Navigation - S/X
Navigation on your touchscreen now provides more information about upcoming turns-including highway exit information, when applicable. Tap or pull down the turn-by-turn list to see additional details in the full Trip Overview. In addition, Navigation settings, including voice guidance volume, can be quickly accessed by tapping the settings icon directly on the bottom corner of the touchscreen map.

Navigation - M3
Directions have been moved to the left side of the screen, and simplified to display relevant upcoming information-including highway exits, when applicable. Tap or pull down to see additional details in the full Trip Overview. Navigation settings including voice guidance volume can easily be adjusted by tapping the settings icon on the touchscreen map.

Use HOV Lanes - S/X/3 - US, Canada, Mexico
To improve Navigation's ability to provide relevant instructions, you can now select whether or not your vehicle is eligible for high-occupancy vehicle (HOV) lanes. When enabled, Navigation will route you though HOV lanes. When disabled, Navigation avoids routing you through HOV lanes. Tap the settings icon on the bottom corner of the map then enable or disable Use HOV Lanes as desired.

Traffic View - S/X/3 - US, Canada, Mexico, Germany, France, Spain, Hongkong, Taiwan, Japan
The traffic view has been restyled to further highlight problematic areas. Roads experiencing slower speeds or delays will be emphasized with red and yellow outlines.

Media - S/X - MCU2 - Mexico, China, Hongkong, Taiwan, Japan, Korea
The Media Player now allows for 3 different views: the Miniplayer when you want just the basics; Recent & Favorites when you might want to quickly change what you're listening to; and Browse, for when you're looking for something different. You can easily hide or show the Media player by dragging the window up or down.

To switch sources, tap on the icons on the bottom of the Media player.

Similar to other apps, use the tabs on the left to navigate the Media Player, where you can find your saved Favorites or look for more content.

On the radio, you can now tune directly to a station using Direct Tune. For example, enter "88.5" while you've selected FM and you can listen immediately.

Media - M3 - US, Canada
On the radio, you can now tune directly to a station using Direct Tune. For example, enter "88.5" while you've selected FM and you can listen immediately.

In Media Settings, the Options tab allows you to turn off explicit lyrics with the Explicit Content setting. The DJ commentary button for hearing music news on Streaming stations has also moved to Media>Settings.

Media - S/X - MCU2 - US, Canada
The Media Player now allows for three different views: the Miniplayer with simple controls and more space for viewing your map; Recent & Favorites with your favorites and listening history; and Browse, for discovering something new. You can easily hide or show the Media Player by dragging the window up or down. To switch sources, tap on the desired icon at the bottom of the Media Player.

On the radio, you can now tune directly to a station using Direct Tune. For example, enter "88.5" while you've selected FM and you can listen immediately.

In Media Settings, the Options tab allows you to turn off explicit lyrics with the Explicit Content setting. The DJ commentary button for hearing music news on Streaming stations has also moved to Media>Settings.

Media - S/X - MCU1 - Outside US and Canada
The Media Player now allows for 3 different views: the Miniplayer when you want just the basics; Recent & Favorites when you might want to quickly change what you're listening to; and Browse, for when you're looking for something different. You can easily hide or show the Media player by dragging the window up or down.

To switch sources, tap on the icons on the bottom of the Media player.

Similar to other apps, use the tabs on the left to navigate the Media Player, where you can find your saved Favorites or look for more content.

Media - S/X - MCU1 - US, Canada
The Media Player now allows for three different views: the Miniplayer with simple controls and more space for viewing your map; Recent & Favorites with your favorites and listening history; and Browse, for discovering something new. You can easily hide or show the Media Player by dragging the window up or down. To switch sources, tap on the desired icon at the bottom of the Media Player.

In Media Settings, the Options tab allows you to turn off explicit lyrics with the Explicit Content setting. The DJ commentary button for hearing music news on Streaming stations has also moved to Media>Settings.

Controls - S/X
The Controls panel has been reorganized to make controls and settings easier to find. We have also added Quick Controls that give you quick access to the most commonly used controls.

Seatbelt Card - Model 3
You can now toggle the Rear Seatbelt alerts to mark them as child seats. By adjusting the alert, the Seatbelt Card will only display once per drive cycle when triggered, removing the need to dismiss the alert multiple times.

Obstacle-Aware Acceleration - All cars
Acceleration is automatically limited if an obstacle is detected in front of your vehicle while driving at low speeds. Obstacle-Aware Acceleration can be enabled or disabled in Controls > Autopilot.

TeslAtari - All cars
Play Atari games in your Tesla. Tap the Atari logo in your easter egg tray which can be found by touching the Tesla "T" (top center of the touchscreen). To play, select a game from the menu, enter some quarters and press Start. You can also play in full screen mode while in PARK.


----------



## COM3

It looks like I'm going to need a USB hub.
1. USB port for dashcam
2. USB port for music
3. 1 or 2 USB ports for cell phone charging


----------



## Bokonon

Thanks for sharing the full release notes, Gavyne.

Amidst the hype surrounding the major features that are new in v9, I'm very happy to see these less-sexy convenience features included too:



Gavyne said:


> Blindspot Warning - Model 3
> To improve safety and increase confidence when changing lanes, the lane line on the touchscreen now turns red when your turn signal is engaged and a vehicle or obstacle is detected in your target lane.





Gavyne said:


> Seatbelt Card - Model 3
> You can now toggle the Rear Seatbelt alerts to mark them as child seats. By adjusting the alert, the Seatbelt Card will only display once per drive cycle when triggered, removing the need to dismiss the alert multiple times.





Gavyne said:


> Whenever there's a software update available for your vehicle, you can conveniently start the update from your phone. A notification will be sent to other drivers of your car, and they'll have a few minutes to cancel the update from their app.


Looks like Tesla will be rolling out a new version of the mobile app (3.6.0) this week in advance of v9.


----------



## ymilord

Wow nice. Object identification (Bike, Car & Truck) and Blind spot detection.

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-mod...re-blind-spot-warnings-updated-vehicle-icons/


----------



## babula

Finally blind spot warning!

To confirm, this is an OTA, correct? (someone above mentioned WIFI)


----------



## Emerald AP

For those of us who don't use the Home link auto-close feature:

Any idea what is happening to the Home Link icon? Did it move all the way to the right of the screen as a few leaked screenshots on Tesla's website had indicated?

Also a naive question: were the status and navigation panels really switched as one screenshot seems to indicate? [If yes, maybe the home link icon is closer to the driver, thus fine.]

But is the speed indicator moving away from the screen's left panel to the right?


----------



## LUXMAN

relidtm said:


> right I see there is a 128gb version too for 30$ I might get that but my point was is the 1 hour a cap? Sorry if i didn't clarify i saw the ten minutes rewind/capture but is that 1 hour capped by the size of the USB or is it capped because of this all its capable of?
> or was 1 hour based on the USB stick they plugged in? I wonder if I can split it for power and it will just go slower. I'm sure we will see a solution soon enough.


I think that is what they used for a default loop. Vs say every 3 minutes with lots of files. I think they will modify this later but I am sure it isn't top priority so we get what we get for now, but if you save lots of clips and don't regularly delete them, then it could fill up,

I also wonder if they will be adding a date/time stamp to the video.


----------



## Vin

I'm really curious about this (but I have a feeling I'll disable it if it interferes too much with me just wanting to swerve around a small object on the road), unless this is just in autopilot mode only?
Obstacle-Aware Acceleration - All cars
Acceleration is automatically limited if an obstacle is detected in front of your vehicle while driving at low speeds. Obstacle-Aware Acceleration can be enabled or disabled in Controls > Autopilot.

I also hope that blindspot warning has a chime or something more obvious than just a red line showing on the touchscreen. I guess we'll see very soon.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Just found this deal on Amazon,
> Gonna use for the Dashcam.
> 
> Only bummer is I will lose a port for 1/2 the Jeda Pad. But I am usually alone in the car anyway and when the wife is there, you cant pry that phone outta her hand anyway.
> 
> Too bad we lose the port but I knew that a real possibility due to Privacy, Bandwidth and internal storage concerns.
> 
> Here is more info on the Dashcam
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/09/26/tesla-dashcam-feature-autopilot-camera-version-9/
> 
> Basically
> 1 hour loop recording and you can press to save last 10 minutes separately.
> It doesn't record while the car is off
> Only uses one AP camera.
> But I have a basic cam and if it works that good, I'll be happy.
> 
> Of course you have to use another computer to review.
> Maybe I shoulda gotten one of those USB drives that also had a lightning connector. Wonder if you could view on an iPhone then?


I wonder if we can plug into one of the rear USB port instead of the front port. The rear ports rarely get use and when my son is back there he only use one of them.

Edit: Just saw response on the USB ports.


----------



## Reliev

@Vin i think this is the issue about the truck reflectors, maybe I'm over thinking it like everything with this car


----------



## Vin

I was wondering about dashcam also. I've never had one. I assume it records in a loop of like 24 hours or so and erases the old footage kind of like a security cam or do you think it's a longer loop. I thought Tesla would record in the cloud and if you needed to pull footage for accident or theft we could, but I can see some issues with that also.

Edit: just read dashcam records for about a 1 hour loop and then overwrites footage, but you can save 10 min. clips anytime (limited to size of USB drive), it's only front facing camera and only records while on. Hopefully they'll improve this over time but glad there's something.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> I think that is what they used for a default loop. Vs say every 3 minutes with lots of files. I think they will modify this later but I am sure it isn't top priority so we get what we get for now, but if you save lots of clips and don't regularly delete them, then it could fill up,
> 
> I also wonder if they will be adding a date/time stamp to the video.


I read somewhere (can't find it now) that saved videos will have date/time stamp on them


----------



## reallove

Quicksilver said:


> I wonder if we can plug into one of the rear USB port instead of the front port. The rear ports rarely get use and when my son is back there he only use one of them.
> 
> Edit: Just saw response on the USB ports.


Can you edit and explain the answer? I can't find the answer in this thread, and it's going to get a fairly long one 
Thanks!


----------



## Quicksilver

reallove said:


> Can you edit and explain the answer? I can't find the answer in this thread, and it's going to get a fairly long one
> Thanks!


Post #17 noted that the USB flash drive needs to be plugged into the two front USB ports.


----------



## fazluke

This reddit link list all the deatils with link to screen shots for most.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9j1qd3

Enjoy and keep checking your notice


----------



## neps

Anyone see someone report or those who have 9 able to look on their WiFi network when they had a big download? Just to correlate the other discussion around the larger downloads over the weekend and if it was Maps or sleeper v9.


----------



## LUXMAN

relidtm said:


> right I see there is a 128gb version too for 30$ I might get that but my point was is the 1 hour a cap? Sorry if i didn't clarify i saw the ten minutes rewind/capture but is that 1 hour capped by the size of the USB or is it capped because of this all its capable of?
> or was 1 hour based on the USB stick they plugged in? I wonder if I can split it for power and it will just go slower. I'm sure we will see a solution soon enough.


I wonder if an unpowered USB splitter would work?


----------



## 2Kap

Has anybody seen if the USB drive has to be 3.0? Or will 2.0 work for the dash cam videos? You can get a large 2.0 flash drive for practically nothing these days.


----------



## LUXMAN

Quicksilver said:


> I read somewhere (can't find it now) that saved videos will have date/time stamp on them


Yeah. I actually mean running on the video itself.


----------



## fazluke

Blind spot screen capture



http://imgur.com/fqxMwsf


Blind spot screen capture


----------



## NR4P

Extremely impressive update. 
Thanks to all for the info and posts.


----------



## Reliev

yeah not sure yet but I'm the kind of person who rather spends 30$ for the USB 3 for 128gb if it supports it that means fewer times I have the video playing back.


----------



## tivoboy

ENERGY!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## SimonMatthews

When it says "AP2.5" for the dashcam feature, does this mean that it must have the hardware, or does it also require that EAP is also enabled on the car?


----------



## LUXMAN

Gavyne said:


> TeslAtari - All cars
> Play Atari games in your Tesla. Tap the Atari logo in your easter egg tray which can be found by touching the Tesla "T" (top center of the touchscreen). To play, select a game from the menu, enter some quarters and press Start. You can also play in full screen mode while in PARK.


So this means you can play in small mode while on Autopilot?

I think there needs to be 3 ranking systems. 
1. Parked
2. Small screen on AP
3. Small screen NO AP  I call this "look ma no hands" mode


----------



## LUXMAN

SimonMatthews said:


> When it says "AP2.5" for the dashcam feature, does this mean that it must have the hardware, or does it also require that EAP is also enabled on the car?


I think/believe it is for all cars with the HARDWARE. 
I myself do not have autopilot and hope to use it


----------



## TrevP

Wow I can’t wait for this update. I love the Model 3 look and having it on the X will really make it pop! The new Airwave animations are a welcome change too!


----------



## LUXMAN

TrevP said:


> Wow I can't wait for this update. I love the Model 3 look and having it on the X will really make it pop! The new Airwave animations are a welcome change too!


I know! I keep looking for the APP update assuming that will be first


----------



## SoFlaModel3

fazluke said:


> Blind spot screen capture
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/fqxMwsf
> 
> 
> Blind spot screen capture


That's half of it. The other half is when you flip the blinker the lane line lights up red if a car is in your blind spot.


----------



## Little1er

Anyone here gotten the update yet?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Little1er said:


> Anyone here gotten the update yet?


I'm ready to park my car in the Tesla parking lot and camp out connected to their WiFi


----------



## Little1er

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm ready to park my car in the Tesla parking lot and camp out connected to their WiFi


Does that really work? I have a showroom about 10 minutes from my house and a service center about 20 min away,


----------



## NEO

Little1er said:


> Anyone here gotten the update yet?


TeslaFi doesn't show anyone getting this update yet. Hopefully it will start rolling out soon


----------



## webdriverguy

NEO said:


> TeslaFi doesn't show anyone getting this update yet. Hopefully it will start rolling out soon


Have tesla mobile service coming out on oct 1st to put some fender clips. Let's see if I can bribe the technician to send v9 update to my car


----------



## ghoticov

Bokonon said:


> Someone in the Early Access program (@ghoticov?) just posted screenshots of the Firmware V9 release notes, application launcher, new navigation screen, and -- as promised -- Missile Command (complete with a 25-cent coin slot)!


You rang? lol


----------



## IPv6Freely

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Just saw the full write up on Teslarati and one of my favorite features from a previous car is coming in this update as well ... nav from phone! Tee up a destination on your phone and share it with the car!


And hopefully Remote S (or the Tesla app) will have a shortcut for it so I can add it as part of my "going home" shortcut!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Little1er said:


> Does that really work? I have a showroom about 10 minutes from my house and a service center about 20 min away,


Some say yes, I've never tried it before.


----------



## sduck

The usb for dashcam - can't we use one of those little passive usb hubs and still be able to charge our phones? I've got one sitting here, waiting to find out...


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's half of it. The other half is when you flip the blinker the lane line lights up red if a car is in your blind spot.


A special blinker sound or tone as you turn on the blinker would be nice as well if something is in the blind spot.


----------



## IPv6Freely

I'm really excited for the HOV aware autopilot!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> A special blinker sound or tone as you turn on the blinker would be nice as well if something is in the blind spot.


My thoughts exactly ... audible alert or even steering wheel vibration would do.


----------



## evannole

IPv6Freely said:


> I'm really excited for the HOV aware autopilot!


Agree! I have otherwise found the navigation to be pretty good, but continue to use Waze since it can optimize my route using the diamond lane. I would very much like to rely solely on the Tesla system, and hopefully this gets me closer or even all the way there.


----------



## JWardell

Gavyne said:


> Obstacle-Aware Acceleration - All cars
> Acceleration is automatically limited if an obstacle is detected in front of your vehicle while driving at low speeds. Obstacle-Aware Acceleration can be enabled or disabled in Controls > Autopilot.


Obstacle-aware acceleration is another small feature that I'm excited to see. This may finally limit those folks crashing through stores in parking lots!
I never understood why Tesla didn't have full avoid-touching-anything mode. Stop before hitting anything, and maybe hold down a red button while pressing the pedal to override, just in case you really want to push. This might be halfway there.


----------



## LUXMAN

evannole said:


> Agree! I have otherwise found the navigation to be pretty good, but continue to use Waze since it can optimize my route using the diamond lane. I would very much like to rely solely on the Tesla system, and hopefully this gets me closer or even all the way there.


Sounds like that is the goal. Wonder where they are getting the data....
When it comes out, it would be interesting to see a side by side comparison. 
But can't Waze be run through the browser? I thought that was a thing on the S and X


----------



## IPv6Freely

evannole said:


> Agree! I have otherwise found the navigation to be pretty good, but continue to use Waze since it can optimize my route using the diamond lane. I would very much like to rely solely on the Tesla system, and hopefully this gets me closer or even all the way there.


Waze is the only app I know of that lets you specifically say you want to use HOV. Most nav apps only have a "avoid HOV" but never a "use HOV" option.

I will continue OPENING Waze just for the notifications but have no intention of actually using it for nav. Hopefully with the new nav features I'll be able to add "open waze" and then "send home address to car" in my shortcuts!


----------



## LUXMAN

IPv6Freely said:


> Waze is the only app I know of that lets you specifically say you want to use HOV. Most nav apps only have a "avoid HOV" but never a "use HOV" option.
> 
> I will continue OPENING Waze just for the notifications but have no intention of actually using it for nav. Hopefully with the new nav features I'll be able to add "open waze" and then "send home address to car" in my shortcuts!


But isn't your home (or something nearby) already set in thr car just requiring a swipe?


----------



## JWardell

LUXMAN said:


> Sounds like that is the goal. Wonder where they are getting the data....
> When it comes out, it would be interesting to see a side by side comparison.
> But can't Waze be run through the browser? I thought that was a thing on the S and X


There's no replacing Waze until Tesla starts showing police and accidents!
Maybe they can auto-report to the cloud when recognized by the AP cameras


----------



## Chris350

Waypoints and alt routes are 2 things I really want....

This would make the nav complete for me.....


----------



## LUXMAN

Gavyne said:


> To improve Navigation's ability to provide relevant instructions, you can now select whether or not your vehicle is eligible for high-occupancy vehicle (HOV) lanes. When enabled, Navigation will route you though HOV lanes. When disabled, Navigation avoids routing you through HOV lanes. Tap the settings icon on the bottom corner of the map then enable or disable Use HOV Lanes as desired.


I guess it doesn't say there is specific Traffic data for the HOV lanes. Though it would lead you to believe such.


----------



## garsh

JWardell said:


> I never understood why Tesla didn't have full avoid-touching-anything mode.


Because they currently have too many false positives. The last thing you want is for your car to slam on the brakes on the highway for no good reason because it thought some newspaper blowing by should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## JWardell

garsh said:


> Because they currently have too many false positives. The last thing you want is for your car to slam on the brakes on the highway for no good reason because it thought some newspaper blowing by should be avoided at all costs.


Even if it was limited to below 20MPH it would be incredibly valuable. Obviously highways are a whole different game.


----------



## LUXMAN

JWardell said:


> There's no replacing Waze until Tesla starts showing police and accidents!
> Maybe they can auto-report to the cloud when recognized by the AP cameras


Ha! Yeah, those are good things. I've been running the INRIX APP for years but since the traffic on the Tesla UI has been so good here, I don't bother much anymore. Don't wanna hassle with 2 screens. 
Hopefully soon those items will come but I bet not


----------



## NR4P

Little1er said:


> Does that really work? I have a showroom about 10 minutes from my house and a service center about 20 min away,


Tend to think not.

Had 34.x, not 36.2, although it had been out for 2 weeks, I didn't have it.
On Friday I was at Tesla for service, connected to WiFi, didn't get it.
24 hours later at home, it showed up.

I was only bug fixes so never asked, it was all random.


----------



## IPv6Freely

LUXMAN said:


> But isn't your home (or something nearby) already set in thr car just requiring a swipe?


Sure, but I want to use a shortcut


----------



## Mike

Chris350 said:


> Waypoints and alt routes are 2 things I really want....
> 
> This would make the nav complete for me.....


This is what I really want as well.

Any planned trip (where I don't return home on the same day) that is greater than 300 kms, I want to be anticible to pick my own way (especially through or around the GTA (Toronto)).

Example: we are on leg one of what will be a four leg trip for the day. I know how to stay on a freeway for the next 20 minutes.....so my travel partner can plug in some suggested scenarios for the next (or last) leg of the day to see what makes most sense.

Right now, I do my next days trip research via "A Better Route Planner" so I have anticipated burn per leg, best route versus what the car defaults to,,etc.


----------



## bento

Glad to see V9 finally being release to owners.

*Tesla Version 9.0: all new features based on your Model 3, Model S, or Model X generation*


----------



## MelindaV

LUXMAN said:


> Just found this deal on Amazon,
> Gonna use for the Dashcam.
> 
> Only bummer is I will lose a port for 1/2 the Jeda Pad. But I am usually alone in the car anyway and when the wife is there, you cant pry that phone outta her hand anyway.
> 
> Too bad we lose the port but I knew that a real possibility due to Privacy, Bandwidth and internal storage concerns.
> 
> Here is more info on the Dashcam
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/09/26/tesla-dashcam-feature-autopilot-camera-version-9/
> 
> Basically
> 1 hour loop recording and you can press to save last 10 minutes separately.
> It doesn't record while the car is off
> Only uses one AP camera.
> But I have a basic cam and if it works that good, I'll be happy.
> 
> Of course you have to use another computer to review.
> Maybe I shoulda gotten one of those USB drives that also had a lightning connector. Wonder if you could view on an iPhone then?


At delivery, I asked my delivery guy about this, if he had any other info, etc and got the blank stare of someone who has no idea what you are taking about.


----------



## tivoboy

JWardell said:


> There's no replacing Waze until Tesla starts showing police and accidents!
> Maybe they can auto-report to the cloud when recognized by the AP cameras


At this point with the model 3 nav I would just be happy with some alternate routes being presented. Or dynamic routing. Or heck just the salesman routing. Or heck even intermediate stops!


----------



## RichEV

MelindaV said:


> At delivery, I asked my delivery guy about this, if he had any other info, etc and got the blank stare of someone who has no idea what you are taking about.


delivery - YAY!


----------



## @gravityrydr

Bokonon said:


> It looks like it only requires one of the USB ports, leaving one available for charging power. (I wonder whether someone will come up with an aftermarket wireless charging solution that uses the two rear USB ports for power and and the center console as a charging surface?)
> 
> For those of us who already already have a USB stick plugged into one of the ports for music, I'm hoping that setup will be sufficient to run the dashcam in parallel. (EDIT: Nope! The release notes state that the dashcam's USB drive cannot be used to play media files.)


There is a 12 V receptacle (cigarette lighter) inside there rear storage compartment in the center console. I could see putting one of those USB converter plugs into it and freeing up the front two USB ports for the dash cam and music. Is there a non destructive path to the front from there?


----------



## SimonMatthews

MelindaV said:


> At delivery, I asked my delivery guy about this, if he had any other info, etc and got the blank stare of someone who has no idea what you are taking about.


I just ordered the exact same device.


----------



## Reliev

Yes Waze should run on the browser I'd imagine since it runs on the s and x. I also am stoked about using a better route planner also . I wondering if it does 2 tabs. So what is this hov feature? I didn't see it until I went here. Put the ugly orange sticker from Florida to good use .


----------



## Quicksilver

MelindaV said:


> At delivery, I asked my delivery guy about this, if he had any other info, etc and got the blank stare of someone who has no idea what you are taking about.


Congrats! Finally right?!


----------



## IPv6Freely

relidtm said:


> Yes Waze should run on the browser I'd imagine since it runs on the s and x. I also am stoked about using a better route planner also . I wondering if it does 2 tabs. So what is this hov feature? I didn't see it until I went here. Put the ugly orange sticker from Florida to good use .


Just lets you select HOV as the preferential route.


----------



## Sandy

MelindaV said:


> At delivery, I asked my delivery guy about this, if he had any other info, etc and got the blank stare of someone who has no idea what you are taking about.


Congratulations! Your car looks awesome. In the first picture I could swear it was Sig red. Lighting I know but wow. Enjoy!


----------



## MelindaV

Sandy said:


> Congratulations! Your car looks awesome. In the first picture I could swear it was Sig red. Lighting I know but wow. Enjoy!


which explains those early test cars where people were insisting they were in Sig Red


----------



## Rich M

@gravityrydr said:


> Is there a non destructive path to the front from there?


I don't see one. You'd have to run the wire out then back in. I'd hate to drill through, though no one would ever see it.


----------



## Rich M

relidtm said:


> Waze should run on the browser I'd imagine since it runs on the s and x.


I'm surprised Tesla would give the browser access to the GPS.


----------



## LUXMAN

MelindaV said:


> At delivery, I asked my delivery guy about this, if he had any other info, etc and got the blank stare of someone who has no idea what you are taking about.


Hey! Cool! delivery finally. Congrats! I see a link to a new site. Pretty car, good choice of color 
Is that a site that you stated, not to go too much off topic


----------



## LUXMAN

@gravityrydr said:


> There is a 12 V receptacle (cigarette lighter) inside there rear storage compartment in the center console. I could see putting one of those USB converter plugs into it and freeing up the front two USB ports for the dash cam and music. Is there a non destructive path to the front from there?


I put in a dashcam a few months ago without pulling any panels. If you look here, you see how I routed the wire from the center console to the front right windshield. I am gonna experiment a little bit and if some (cheap) ideas don't pan out, and I like the DashCam feature, I may do this to route one wire to the front. 
I was gonna pull the trim at first as there are videos on it. When I did, it made a horrible cracking sound, so I just pushed it back in. Now that may have sounded worse than it was as I think the clips are metal, but I didn't wanna keep going at that point.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

IPv6Freely said:


> Sure, but I want to use a shortcut


Shortcut ...

Push in right steering wheel button
Say "navigate home"

Doesn't get shorter than that 



@gravityrydr said:


> There is a 12 V receptacle (cigarette lighter) inside there rear storage compartment in the center console. I could see putting one of those USB converter plugs into it and freeing up the front two USB ports for the dash cam and music. Is there a non destructive path to the front from there?





Rich M said:


> I don't see one. You'd have to run the wire out then back in. I'd hate to drill through, though no one would ever see it.


As @LUXMAN said it can be non-invasive to tap the 12V. You just pop off the center console trim pieces and unscrew a few things and you can run power to the phone tray area without seeing a wire.


----------



## JDM3

Can't wait for the update. Some awesome additions. But...

Navigate on Autopilot (Beta)- Model 3,* US ONLY*!
Introducing Navigate on Autopilot (Beta) - our newest Autopilot convenience feature, designed to get you to your destination more efficiently by guiding your car on and off the highway. Navigate on Autopilot intelligently suggests lane changes to keep you on your route in addition to making adjustments so you don't get stuck behind slow cars or trucks.

US Only? Come on! First no Summon and now I won't be able to play with this feature. I'm sure there's some obscure law that is preventing this option getting out to Canadian owners...so I'm not blaming Tesla. However, this is a bummer...


----------



## cain04

JDM3 said:


> Can't wait for the update. Some awesome additions. But...
> 
> Navigate on Autopilot (Beta)- Model 3,* US ONLY*!
> Introducing Navigate on Autopilot (Beta) - our newest Autopilot convenience feature, designed to get you to your destination more efficiently by guiding your car on and off the highway. Navigate on Autopilot intelligently suggests lane changes to keep you on your route in addition to making adjustments so you don't get stuck behind slow cars or trucks.
> 
> US Only? Come on! First no Summon and now I won't be able to play with this feature. I'm sure there's some obscure law that is preventing this option getting out to Canadian owners...so I'm not blaming Tesla. However, this is a bummer...


Sometimes I feel like they do this because of laws or regulations, sometimes I think they want to test the feature first so they stick to their home country first and then deploy when its better along or the timing/resources are there for them. But I agree: When I read that I was really disappointed.

Could this also be something to do with map data and this new function working together?

Looking forward to the update but again, bummer hehehe.


----------



## Milo

Will the web browser allow for access to Netflix and the like (while not driving, obviously)? 

Can I use the browser for Waze? 

I suppose the question here is this... Is this a fully-featured, non-crippled browser or are there limitations?


----------



## MelindaV

LUXMAN said:


> Hey! Cool! delivery finally. Congrats! I see a link to a new site. Pretty car, good choice of color
> Is that a site that you stated, not to go too much off topic


Thanks . 
There's a thread over here on the site. Parts of it are running stupidly slow, so trying to track down what is causing that, but otherwise go try it out


----------



## MelindaV

Milo said:


> Will the web browser allow for access to Netflix and the like (while not driving, obviously)?
> 
> Can I use the browser for Waze?
> 
> I suppose the question here is this... Is this a fully-featured, non-crippled browser or are there limitations?


The browser in the S/X does not allow streaming content. There is a waze web interface (but not the native waze page) that someone created (formatted for the S/X), so expect that will be updated.

ETA: opening it on my iPad looks like it isn't screen size dependent, so should be good to go as long as the Model3 browser's limitations are similar the the S/X


----------



## garsh

cain04 said:


> Could this also be something to do with map data and this new function working together?


That's a good point. It probably only works on a small subset of highways where they've confirmed having good detailed information about the exits and ramps.


----------



## Reliev

@Rich M they give it in the model s  and I think it uses cellular data I'm not sure I've only seen it at this guys car at a supercharger.


----------



## GDN

One item not in the release notes, that should just be so easy to add would be tying which phone key is tied to which profile. Maybe they'll surprise us with it and it just isn't in the notes, or I guess they have to hold a few features to be added later to keep us excited about new enhancements coming.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> One item not in the release notes, that should just be so easy to add would be tying which phone key is tied to which profile. Maybe they'll surprise us with it and it just isn't in the notes, or I guess they have to hold a few features to be added later to keep us excited about new enhancements coming.


I'm not sure if they could implement this in a way that would work 100% when two people with phone keys are in the car. They would probably need to get the phone keys working 100% first.


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> I'm not sure if they could implement this in a way that would work 100% when two people with phone keys are in the car. They would probably need to get the phone keys working 100% first.


They would have to chose and make some rules, some of which we may not all be happy with, but they just have to choose. Would they go with the phone that authenticates on the drivers side? Or the phone that authenticates first? I get there may be some issues in selecting, but it really shouldn't be that hard. I forget how many blue tooth sensors there are and where they are located, but they can put some rules around it that would work 95% of the time, better than now. They have all of the data already, they just need a simple if statement in the code for unlocking, if Bluetooth key A or card key A then set driver profile to X.

I'm really just saying that could have been implemented probably easier than Atari games. I like a little fun once in a while, but I really like user features that have been on other cars for 10 years.


----------



## @gravityrydr

LUXMAN said:


> I put in a dashcam a few months ago without pulling any panels. If you look here, you see how I routed the wire from the center console to the front right windshield. I am gonna experiment a little bit and if some (cheap) ideas don't pan out, and I like the DashCam feature, I may do this to route one wire to the front.
> I was gonna pull the trim at first as there are videos on it. When I did, it made a horrible cracking sound, so I just pushed it back in. Now that may have sounded worse than it was as I think the clips are metal, but I didn't wanna keep going at that point.


Going to take my time to do this but that seems like the route to take. I am tempted to go straight through the center console divider. But I am loath to do any holes at this point.


----------



## lairdb

IPv6Freely said:


> Waze is the only app I know of that lets you specifically say you want to use HOV. Most nav apps only have a "avoid HOV" but never a "use HOV" option.
> 
> I will continue OPENING Waze just for the notifications but have no intention of actually using it for nav. Hopefully with the new nav features I'll be able to add "open waze" and then "send home address to car" in my shortcuts!


This is going to be a little interesting here in CA, where we have some carpool/toll lanes (you can carpool OR pay a toll; but other carpool lanes are not open to you.)


----------



## SimonMatthews

@gravityrydr said:


> There is a 12 V receptacle (cigarette lighter) inside there rear storage compartment in the center console. I could see putting one of those USB converter plugs into it and freeing up the front two USB ports for the dash cam and music. Is there a non destructive path to the front from there?


Not really. I use that 12V outlet for my dashcam and I was disappointed to find that there wasn't an internal route to the front storage compartment.


----------



## NOICE4ME

According to the release notes, it looks like blindspot monitoring is only available to those with EAP. If so, that's too bad. I was really looking forward to it, and in my opinion this safety feature should be available to all vehicles.


----------



## RichEV

The feature listing on electrek says the blind spot feature is available to all cars with Autopilot HW 2.0+ (~Oct 2016 to present). Is there someplace that says only EAP?


----------



## babula

NOICE4ME said:


> According to the release notes, it looks like blindspot monitoring is only available to those with EAP. If so, that's too bad. I was really looking forward to it, and in my opinion this safety feature should be available to all vehicles.


I agree 100%, but I wonder if this is because they are using the EAP cameras for detection and enabling would give folks other EAP features.


----------



## NOICE4ME

RichEV said:


> The feature listing on electrek says the blind spot feature is available to all cars with Autopilot HW 2.0+ (~Oct 2016 to present). Is there someplace that says only EAP?


Could be my bad on this. I saw the 'Autopilot' and got disappointed since I don't have EAP. If it's just the hardware, then we should all be getting it. That's one feature I was surprised wasn't already on the car, since all my other vehicles recently have had it.


----------



## IPv6Freely

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Shortcut ...
> 
> Push in right steering wheel button
> Say "navigate home"
> 
> Doesn't get shorter than that


You know what I meant


----------



## IPv6Freely

lairdb said:


> This is going to be a little interesting here in CA, where we have some carpool/toll lanes (you can carpool OR pay a toll; but other carpool lanes are not open to you.)


Yeah like the 91 where even if you're in the carpool/fastrak lane, you can ALSO enter the brief 3+ carpool lanes for... I actually don't know since I've never used them. I assume a reduction/elimination of toll fees?


----------



## sduck

Ok, teslafi is reporting the first car with 39.1 installed. It's not on a model 3 though. So there's probably quite a few more out there.


----------



## ER1C8

Second car with 39.1 listed on Teslafi. One car in Arizona the other in Hungary. Both are AP 1 cars one is an X the other an S. There are two versions of 39.1 listed.


----------



## tivoboy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Shortcut ...
> 
> Push in right steering wheel button
> Say "navigate home"
> 
> Doesn't get shorter than that


Shorter would be just pulling down on the navigate box and it will automatically navigate home. Or to work if you are already home. It's a neat trick.


----------



## lairdb

IPv6Freely said:


> Yeah like the 91 where even if you're in the carpool/fastrak lane, you can ALSO enter the brief 3+ carpool lanes for... I actually don't know since I've never used them. I assume a reduction/elimination of toll fees?


Oh, that's interesting; I didn't know about those. I was thinking of I-15 in San Diego County, where there's a whole separate freeway that you can take if you are carpool *or* with a Fastrak.


----------



## Reliev

I say drive home shorter then "navigate"


----------



## IPv6Freely

lairdb said:


> Oh, that's interesting; I didn't know about those. I was thinking of I-15 in San Diego County, where there's a whole separate freeway that you can take if you are carpool *or* with a Fastrak.


Oh, sure. I'm on that every day.


----------



## IPv6Freely

tivoboy said:


> Shorter would be just pulling down on the navigate box and it will automatically navigate home. Or to work if you are already home. It's a neat trick.


Shorter would be making it part of a larger shortcut that does a bunch of other stuff too


----------



## sduck

Great - thanks for testing that! I had heard a while ago that it would work, but had never gotten around to actually testing it.


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> That's a good point. It probably only works on a small subset of highways where they've confirmed having good detailed information about the exits and ramps.


I hope that they can work with the 400 series highways (limited access freeways, same standard as interstate highways) in Ontario sooner than later.

The drive thru Toronto is a killer.......


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> They would have to chose and make some rules, some of which we may not all be happy with, but they just have to choose. Would they go with the phone that authenticates on the drivers side? Or the phone that authenticates first? I get there may be some issues in selecting, but it really shouldn't be that hard. I forget how many blue tooth sensors there are and where they are located, but they can put some rules around it that would work 95% of the time, better than now. They have all of the data already, they just need a simple if statement in the code for unlocking, if Bluetooth key A or card key A then set driver profile to X.
> 
> I'm really just saying that could have been implemented probably easier than Atari games. I like a little fun once in a while, but I really like user features that have been on other cars for 10 years.


How about voice confirmation of which profile to use?


----------



## tipton

keep checking my google wifi app to see if the Model 3 has downloaded anything...

Version 9 looks amazing, not complaining at all but I do really wish there would be more voice commands added. I'm sure they are coming though


----------



## Ze1000

I am at dania beach sc for condensation on
Y tail light and begging to have it upgraded to v9.0. He said he will do his best. 
Crossing fingers.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Ze1000 said:


> I am at dania beach sc for condensation on
> Y tail light and begging to have it upgraded to v9.0. He said he will do his best.
> Crossing fingers.


Just sayin'


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ze1000 said:


> I am at dania beach sc for condensation on
> Y tail light and begging to have it upgraded to v9.0. He said he will do his best.
> Crossing fingers.


Be there soon to pick up my wife's car.

PS no way you're getting v9.0 today


----------



## Vin

Congrats! You're going to love the Pearl White, but I'm a little biased


----------



## Ze1000

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Be there soon to pick up my wife's car.
> 
> PS no way you're getting v9.0 today


You're right. No dice. The update is not ready at the centers. They have no ability to push it. 
I have a wildcard now. He said that once it is available I can just sent him a text and he will push it to the car.


----------



## bento

I wish Tesla would integrate Google home or Alexa into their voice recognition. Would make it a lot more useful.


----------



## IPv6Freely

bento said:


> I wish Tesla would integrate Google home or Alexa into their voice recognition. Would make it a lot more useful.


Could probably do it yourself with the API, or using Remote S if you were so inclined.


----------



## Bernard

Bokonon said:


> It looks like it only requires one of the USB ports, leaving one available for charging power. (I wonder whether someone will come up with an aftermarket wireless charging solution that uses the two rear USB ports for power and and the center console as a charging surface?)
> 
> For those of us who already already have a USB stick plugged into one of the ports for music, I'm hoping that setup will be sufficient to run the dashcam in parallel. (EDIT: Nope! The release notes state that the dashcam's USB drive cannot be used to play media files.)


Plenty of USB splitter/hubs out there, many in very small format that will easily fit in the glovebox, for under $10 at Amazon, so not an issue: you can still have your two phone chargers and add a memory stick.


----------



## Reliev

@bento there is a google now app you can do to get status set charge etc.its called EVCAR i had it when i first got it but since i changed the password it stopped working.

edit

here is the link

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...ssistant-now-available-for-general-use.91949/


----------



## Calhob

I just updated the Tesla App and it requires version 39 for some of the new functionalities.


----------



## tivoboy

Starting to look pretty sweet


----------



## iChris93

tivoboy said:


> Starting to look pretty sweet


I wonder what it means when there are parallel gray lines in adjacent lanes.


----------



## tivoboy

Probably just that it knows how many lanes there are on the route you are traveling and most importantly WHICH lane you are in.


----------



## Mistersandman

tivoboy said:


> Starting to look pretty sweet


That's awesome. The music makes me even more anxious. Can't wait.


----------



## Li3m

tivoboy said:


> Starting to look pretty sweet


AAAAAHHHHHRRRRR!!!! I WANT IT NOW! I WANT IT NOW! I CAN'T WAIT ANYMORE!!! AAAAHHHHRRRR!!!! 

Breath! Breath!....aaahhhh

Okay. I feel better now... :innocent: Sorry for screaming.


----------



## 2Kap

I feel like we're waiting on this update like we waited for the "ready to configure" email. lol.


----------



## tipton

Well, that settles it I no longer feel the need to buy a dashcam. This is plenty good enough for me. I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## LUXMAN

tipton said:


> Well, that settles it I no longer feel the need to buy a dashcam. This is plenty good enough for me. I'm pretty impressed.


That is sweet! Good footage for dark conditions. I will probably be using this as my final solution as well. I did notice no audio but on my dashcam that is usually just me singing '80s songs anyway


----------



## LUXMAN

I got my USB that I am gonna us for the DashCam from Amazon yesterday.

Supposedly it needs to be formatted in FAT32 with a manual folder called "TeslaCam"

The one I got says it supposes USB 2.0/3.0
I went to format it and it didn't give me an option for FAT32 (like my other USB drive).
It only gave me a choice of NTFS or exFAT.

So I did exFAT. Does anyone know why I wasn't able to format to FAT32? What's the difference? And how do I make it format to FAT32 if needed?


----------



## Gavyne

That is damn good video quality especially for night time. Happy to see.


----------



## iChris93

Teslafi is showing this was downloaded to a Model 3 in California.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Someone in California just got v9 on TeslaFi, here we go friends!!!

Edit: whoops you beat me to it


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Someone in California just got v9 on TeslaFi, here we go friends!!!
> 
> Edit: whoops you beat me to it


TeslaFi was the first thing I checked when I woke up!


----------



## jrzapata

*Buckle your seatbelt dorothy, because kansas is going bye-bye*


----------



## FF35

It’s like Christmas every morning......except sometimes there’s not a present under the tree.‍


----------



## cain04

Is it possible this is still early access owners? I’ve been antsy since yesterday. I never thought I’d be concerned about getting my car to a wifi connection.


----------



## Love

Just got the update iPhone app ...features built in that won’t work until v9 in the car.


----------



## tivoboy

I’ll probsbly still lit in a dash cam for some types of trips. I still want the ability for it to monitor while the car is off and parked and more easy offload of video files. More flexibility. But it’s nice that tesla is going to make some additional use of the on car cams available. I just wonder if the parallel processing of this video stream to the card taxes the I/o to the AI system for EAP


----------



## yaheath

LUXMAN said:


> I got my USB that I am gonna us for the DashCam from Amazon yesterday.
> 
> Supposedly it needs to be formatted in FAT32 with a manual folder called "TeslaCam"
> 
> The one I got says it supposes USB 2.0/3.0
> I went to format it and it didn't give me an option for FAT32 (like my other USB drive).
> It only gave me a choice of NTFS or exFAT.
> 
> So I did exFAT. Does anyone know why I wasn't able to format to FAT32? What's the difference? And how do I make it format to FAT32 if needed?


https://www.howtogeek.com/316977/how-to-format-usb-drives-larger-than-32gb-with-fat32-on-windows/


----------



## iChris93

Why won’t that number on TeslaFi tick higher than 1!!!?!?


----------



## 3V Pilot

iChris93 said:


> Why won't that number on TeslaFi tick higher than 1!!!?!?


Because it's only been like 39 seconds since it was posted...... LOL, I'm on the edge of my seat, just waiting for this update!!


----------



## TesLou

Would you guys mind if I moved myself to the front of the line? I've got a 462 mile road trip planned for early tomorrow morning and I'd love to have V.9 installed before I leave at 7:00 am. Thanks; I knew you'd understand.


----------



## Mistersandman

Am i the only one refreshing my app or checking my car to see if they got the notice to update?


----------



## RichEV

TesLou said:


> Would you guys mind if I moved myself to the front of the line? I've got a 462 mile road trip planned for early tomorrow morning and I'd love to have V.9 installed before I leave at 7:00 am. Thanks; I knew you'd understand.


By all means, step right up. I have a whole week before my 2,000-mile trip starts.


----------



## G78M3

iOS app updated today. Just need the new firmware


----------



## yaheath

Bernard said:


> Plenty of USB splitter/hubs out there, many in very small format that will easily fit in the glovebox, for under $10 at Amazon, so not an issue: you can still have your two phone chargers and add a memory stick.


The problem with this idea is that most USB hubs only provide 100mA to each port, not enough to charge anything. Hubs that can provide enough current to charge need a separate power supply.


----------



## Jay79

Are you guys able to push updates to your cars via Teslafi? I thought that was a site that just complied data on your personal car for your viewing pleasure


----------



## FF35

Looks like 39.2.1 is starting to increase. Hopefully that will be a wide release very soon.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mistersandman said:


> Am i the only one refreshing my app or checking my car to see if they got the notice to update?


In addition to that, I put in a text to my mobile service ranger to see if he can work some magic


----------



## Trebonius

M3P said:


> Are you guys able to push updates to your cars via Teslafi? I thought that was a site that just complied data on your personal car for your viewing pleasure


No we can't. Your understanding was correct. We're just watching the update show up on other people's cars.


----------



## iChris93

iChris93 said:


> Why won't that number on TeslaFi tick higher than 1!!!?!?


A second car, a model S in California has it now.


----------



## Jay79

Trebonius said:


> No we can't. Your understanding was correct. We're just watching the update show up on other people's cars.


Ahh ok, thanks for that. When one member asked if he could jump to the head of the line for the update I took him literally...lol


----------



## NEO

2nd person got 39.2 in Cali


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> In addition to that, I put in a text to my mobile service ranger to see if he can work some magic


I am the only one camping in my car next to the Tesla service center until the update comes????......can someone bring me a snack????


----------



## NEO

3V Pilot said:


> I am the only one camping in my car next to the Tesla service center until the update comes????......can someone bring me a snack????


You drove from Tucson to Tempe just for the update. That is commitment! Let me know if that works. I have an appointment on the 5th in Scottsdale.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3V Pilot said:


> I am the only one camping in my car next to the Tesla service center until the update comes????......can someone bring me a snack????


I work across the street from Tesla, so I'm headed there Monday if it starts rolling and I don't have it yet


----------



## RichEV

I've got the dashcam flash all formatted and waiting for data. I've got the Tesla app updated to 3.6. I've got a service appointment scheduled on 10/2. I'm ready ...

Now I'm just staring at the google wifi app hoping the MB count goes up and up (only 8 today so far) ...


----------



## Mike

Canuk here, it looks like one aspect of V9 is only applicable in the US and it seems to be the one where it shows the recommended lanes while on a freeway.

Can anyone provide an informed opinion if, in Canada, will V9 marry the current EAP to the route in the nav system to at least ignore every off ramp lane that does not have dashed lines because destination is some exit ahead of the one being passed at the moment (prevent wandering when the lane splits)?


----------



## ronmis

NEO said:


> You drove from Tucson to Tempe just for the update. That is commitment! Let me know if that works. I have an appointment on the 5th in Scottsdale.


It should take an hour max to get the update at the service center. If it doesn't happen in that time, then you probably won't get it, if you do then I'll go camp next to my service center which is 15 min away ✌


----------



## Chris350

Android app updated this morning..

Confirmed in Google maps that the share works if you are on V9.


----------



## cain04

LUXMAN said:


> Just found this deal on Amazon,
> Gonna use for the Dashcam.
> 
> Only bummer is I will lose a port for 1/2 the Jeda Pad. But I am usually alone in the car anyway and when the wife is there, you cant pry that phone outta her hand anyway.
> 
> Too bad we lose the port but I knew that a real possibility due to Privacy, Bandwidth and internal storage concerns.
> 
> Here is more info on the Dashcam
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/09/26/tesla-dashcam-feature-autopilot-camera-version-9/
> 
> Basically
> 1 hour loop recording and you can press to save last 10 minutes separately.
> It doesn't record while the car is off
> Only uses one AP camera.
> But I have a basic cam and if it works that good, I'll be happy.
> 
> Of course you have to use another computer to review.
> Maybe I shoulda gotten one of those USB drives that also had a lightning connector. Wonder if you could view on an iPhone then?


I bought a 128gb USB drive and I sure hope it works in the car. I think I acted too quickly to make sure I have it for when I eventually get the update and I'll be stuck with something that does not work.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

cain04 said:


> I bought a 128gb USB drive and I sure hope it works in the car. I think I acted too quickly to make sure I have it for when I eventually get the update and I'll be stuck with something that does not work.


Why do you think what you bought won't work? The only thing I found in the notes was that it has to be formatted to FAT32 otherwise I don't see anything else...?


----------



## 3V Pilot

NEO said:


> You drove from Tucson to Tempe just for the update. That is commitment! Let me know if that works. I have an appointment on the 5th in Scottsdale.


I was just joking around, wish it were that easy to get an update. Oh....and nobody ever brought any snacks anway


----------



## Tesla blue Y

3V Pilot said:


> I was just joking around, wish it were that easy to get an update. Oh....and nobody ever brought any snacks anway


8 more stops at the super charger then I will be there. Hope you like deep fried dill pickles.


----------



## cain04

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Why do you think what you bought won't work? The only thing I found in the notes was that it has to be formatted to FAT32 otherwise I don't see anything else...?


Often times, devices have restrictions on the size (either due to hardware, software or file format). Fat32 is not like modern file systems that can deal more easily with large storage and large file write sizes. Without specifics or actual testing, I'm worried I may buy something that cannot be formatted to Fat32 or will be incompatible for another reason. I just thought about physical size and lots of storage to avoid deleting files frequently.


----------



## Reliev

@LUXMAN bought this one had faster right speed
is this the one you got?
still hoping for a hub of some sort.

I just plugged it in its fat 32 made the folder... maybe I'm impatient.


----------



## lascavarian

If I were king, I would be focused on deliveries through Sunday and then start a more wide release come Sunday night just to assure no hiccups that might slow deliveries. That said I am not king so I wait excitedly with everyone else.


----------



## Golden Gate

Stupid question.... where do you plug in the USB flash drive for the dashcam storage?


----------



## SalisburySam

iChris93 said:


> I wonder what it means when there are parallel gray lines in adjacent lanes.


I think they just show adjacent lanes, and vehicles in them. I have this on 36.2, but not prior.


----------



## cain04

relidtm said:


> @LUXMAN bought this one had faster right speed
> is this the one you got?
> still hoping for a hub of some sort.
> 
> I just plugged it in its fat 32 made the folder... maybe I'm impatient.


I got a similar one; anslightly newer model. If the one you
Listed works then I'll be happy as I'm sure it will be the same for the one that's coming my way. Thanks for the help!


----------



## iChris93

SalisburySam said:


> I think they just show adjacent lanes, and vehicles in them. I have this on 36.2, but not prior.


I have the thin gray lines. And have since I had the car. I'm talking about the thick one that appears briefly throughout the video.


----------



## SalisburySam

M3P said:


> Are you guys able to push updates to your cars via Teslafi? I thought that was a site that just complied data on your personal car for your viewing pleasure


It is. But TeslaFi also has information on the fleet as a whole and includes information on latest firmware and who got it, at least among those registered with TeslaFi. Although skeptical at first, I find TeslaFi to provide useful information so I subscribed.


----------



## RichEV

Golden Gate said:


> Stupid question.... where do you plug in the USB flash drive for the dashcam storage?


Under the phone dock flap at the front of the console.


----------



## iChris93

iChris93 said:


> A second car, a model S in California has it now.


Another model S, this one in Massachusetts, just appeared on TeslaFi.


----------



## Golden Gate

RichEV said:


> Under the phone dock flap at the front of the console.


Got it.... I didn't realize those were functional beyond charging. Thanks.


----------



## Nicholas Strub

Interestingly enough, this new Model S says it came from 39.1, which was never actually tagged on TeslaFi. Hopefully this all means we see it go wide within the next few days. Elon did say they were shooting for the end of the week...


----------



## iChris93

Nicholas Strub said:


> Interestingly enough, this new Model S says it came from 39.1, which was never actually tagged on TeslaFi. Hopefully this all means we see it go wide within the next few days. Elon did say they were shooting for the end of the week...


Wondering if they are trying for end of quarter.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Golden Gate said:


> Got it.... I didn't realize those were functional beyond charging. Thanks.


It will serve 3 purposes ... charging phones, dash cam storage, and music


----------



## tivoboy

There are also some USB in the center cubby compartment.


----------



## tivoboy

I was at Fremont this morning from 8-15:00, helping new customers with questions and deliveries. Doing a lot of Q&A as well as the in car overview and tips and tricks.

The service center people asked for my name and VIN. I'm just hoping this might be an early push. 

;-0


----------



## slacker775

cain04 said:


> Often times, devices have restrictions on the size (either due to hardware, software or file format). Fat32 is not like modern file systems that can deal more easily with large storage and large file write sizes. Without specifics or actual testing, I'm worried I may buy something that cannot be formatted to Fat32 or will be incompatible for another reason. I just thought about physical size and lots of storage to avoid deleting files frequently.


You can reformat any usb storage device to any format you need to. Generally, I never use a usb stick with the original formatting - mostly just because of my use cases but sometimes because they can be shipped with 'cooties'. I'm guessing that the reality is that they want the drive formatted as exfat vs fat32 due to fat32's annoying 4gb file limitation. Once you use systems other than Windows, Windows' stupid limitations rally get annoying rather quickly.


----------



## Reliev

so maybe a dumb question but I'm trying to disprove my theory now if anyone with a data tracker Google wifi or others gets the update without seeing a huge download can you let us know? I will do the sam eas I'm watching it like a hawk I got 90mb today but I dont think its v9.


----------



## Gavyne

Dashcam daytime footage:


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> so maybe a dumb question but I'm trying to disprove my theory now if anyone with a data tracker Google wifi or others gets the update without seeing a huge download can you let us know? I will do the sam eas I'm watching it like a hawk I got 90mb today but I dont think its v9.


Last 7 days...


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> I got my USB that I am gonna us for the DashCam from Amazon yesterday.
> 
> Supposedly it needs to be formatted in FAT32 with a manual folder called "TeslaCam"
> 
> The one I got says it supposes USB 2.0/3.0
> I went to format it and it didn't give me an option for FAT32 (like my other USB drive).
> It only gave me a choice of NTFS or exFAT.
> 
> So I did exFAT. Does anyone know why I wasn't able to format to FAT32? What's the difference? And how do I make it format to FAT32 if needed?


I ended up being able to fix my formatting mistake with this freeware.
https://www.disk-partition.com/download-home.html

Turns out you cant just use windows to format FAT32 on anything bigger than 32GB. It needs a special software. 
So I wont be formatting things in the future without looking first


----------



## LUXMAN

cain04 said:


> I bought a 128gb USB drive and I sure hope it works in the car. I think I acted too quickly to make sure I have it for when I eventually get the update and I'll be stuck with something that does not work.


I think you will be good. Just check that it is FAT32 format or use this freeware to format it
https://www.disk-partition.com/download-home.html


----------



## tfederov

LUXMAN said:


> I ended up being able to fix my formatting mistake with this freeware.
> https://www.disk-partition.com/download-home.html
> 
> Turns out you cant just use windows to format FAT32 on anything bigger than 32GB. It needs a special software.
> So I wont be formatting things in the future without looking first


Looks like I'll need to crank up my Windows VM and then download this. Darn world is Anti-Mac...


----------



## TrevP

Guys, PLEASE KEEP ON TOPIC. Firmware talk only. Mods and USB stuff goes into another sub forum.


----------



## Ing. Lele

Is there anything I can do to get 39? I got delivery yesterday 
It updated but to 34.02 and not to 39.xx

Should I just wait? Or do they have insider preview switch that I can enable to get latest version?


----------



## Reliev

mine went up a little @SoFlaModel3

and agreed there is a dashboard cam discussion on all of this i am still trying to hypothesize if we are getting the updates earlier the more people who share data the closer we can get to predicting when this stuff will upgrade


----------



## ymilord

The update mechanism that the Tesla vehicles use is interesting. There have been a couple times where I got the push notification for an update, and see nothing on the wifi usage monitor. There are times where I see a huge spike and the app does not indicate there has been an update (as indicated in another thread as a map update.)

For the line of work I do, I do have a VM running Wireshark for device testing. And I do have a layer 3 switch that can do port monitoring. A couple months back, I added the port in the garage that has a Cisco WAP (1142N /w a WLC) to the same port group/VLAN as the monitor group and tagged that into Wireshark. When the car is idle is does send periodic 'blips' every 15 mins or so. Very short. 'I am here and working' heartbeats. When updates happen, The only thing I see (when it does appear on the graph) is the actual download. Not the part where it checks if there is an update. Which leads me to believe that our car leans on the cellular network to check for updates, then uses the wifi to do the actual download, sometimes. Other times it seems to both checks and does the download from the cellular network. The access point it connects to is in the middle of the garage mounted on the ceiling. All the devices out there that have wifi always keeps a persistent connection. Standing about where the car would be with a Fluke wifi tester shows a good, solid connection. So I am unsure why the car favors one type of connection over the other. This would be an interesting convo to have with a Tesla network stack engineer over a couple beers.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Ing. Lele said:


> Is there anything I can do to get 39? I got delivery yesterday
> It updated but to 34.02 and not to 39.xx
> 
> Should I just wait? Or do they have insider preview switch that I can enable to get latest version?


Nothing you can do, welcome to the update lottery and waiting lounge. Please take a seat and wait for your number to be called.....


----------



## MelindaV

Ing. Lele said:


> Is there anything I can do to get 39? I got delivery yesterday
> It updated but to 34.02 and not to 39.xx
> 
> Should I just wait? Or do they have insider preview switch that I can enable to get latest version?


It is still only available to the testing engineers at tesla. No one out in the world has it yet, so you are not missing out on anything


----------



## Reliev

agreed @ymilord I still think the majority of the download is over wifi then it goes ceullar I think the majority of it is over wifi done in packets but I have not been able to figure it out. I did read that v9 forward all the big updates would be over wifi so this could be the case Ive been trying to figure this out sinMarchrch. I even went to the point to ask my dad who is a contractor for space x on some projects about it and he said he wasnt going to ask them that lol. I still wonder if after v9 this will really be the case of it all downloading over wifi, I have figured out that I've gotten 3 updates for 5gb+ and the 2 times I got updates it has happened exactly a week later and always at or around 6 pm est. I've only been able to track this since the wifi was enabled in my car so I think it has been for 5-6 updates at most. It will be interesting to see how this works out I still think we will get it by this Friday. But in impatient and want to try the new updates.


----------



## Reliev

@MelindaV according to reddit 3 non cars have it already and i didnt believe it tesla fi says the same thing. I believe its .01 or .1% of the population i cant remember.


----------



## MelindaV

relidtm said:


> @MelindaV according to reddit 3 non cars have it already and i didnt believe it tesla fi says the same thing. I believe its .01 or .1% of the population i cant remember.


Tesla does have some pilot testers that are not employees, but I would not consider them general population owners at all.

(If it is not a car, what is it?)


----------



## Reliev

2 of them just got teslas this week both said they weren't testers via twitter,


----------



## Reliev

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9k1z3j


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9jyuxn


----------



## iChris93

relidtm said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9jyuxn


This post is from yesterday but TeslaFi is showing one model 3 on any version of 39, that I can see. It's definitely not rolling very fast if it's rolling out.


----------



## Reliev

yeah I saw it yesterday also the bigger news is the top thread (if its true) says all will be available Monday. I'll stay up until I nod off for a chance at this. Also, v9 going forward was SUPPOSED to be when the update was available after testing so I find some validity to this even though I take most reddit with a grain of salt (i have asked people to prove stuff to me more times then I can count on one hand.)

edit

also as far as Tesla fi isn't it less than 1% of the actual audience which is registered?
I've spoken to a few of my friends who have taken delivery they dont know about the forums tesla fi etc. One of my friends who just got his model 3 this weekend said no fair I had a 6-month headstart.


----------



## iChris93

relidtm said:


> yeah I saw it yesterday also the bigger news is the top thread (if its true) says all will be available Monday. I'll stay up until I nod off for a chance at this. Also, v9 going forward was SUPPOSED to be when the update was available after testing so I find some validity to this even though I take most reddit with a grain of salt (i have asked people to prove stuff to me more times then I can count on one hand.)
> 
> edit
> 
> also as far as Tesla fi isn't it less than 1% of the actual audience which is registered?
> I've spoken to a few of my friends who have taken delivery they dont know about the forums tesla fi etc. One of my friends who just got his model 3 this weekend said no fair I had a 6-month headstart.


I don't know what percentage of owners use TeslaFi but it should be a fairly good sample size.


----------



## MelindaV

relidtm said:


> v9 going forward was SUPPOSED to be when the update was available after testing


Couldn't this be said for every single incremental update as well? They all are tested before being available to everyone. (Or maybe I am misreading what you are saying... it has happened before)


----------



## Reliev

@MelindaV so from what I understand is it used to be a few people get it. then more and more of the population get the update.
from what I understood from Elon (i dont remember where I heard this but I remember him saying it) It may have been one of hyper-change (youtube investor channel) questions from the board meeting or a video. What he said is after they do their initial 2 phase testing instead of the update being rolled out to people incrementally it would be available for everyone for download over wifi. If I wasn't playing with my kid right now and my wife saying I'm too obsessed with finding this I would try and find it. From what I understood though once the initial "testing phase" is complete everyone should be able to get v9 and incremental updates since it was Elon, it was never said when this would launch but based on this one post it makes sense. again it could all be bs but I do know for a fact that the Service Centers #1 call is about updates if this could cut down on this and them using their resources to actually fix defects and such I can see it being a big win for them as far as time-saving. So logically to me, this makes sense I just wasn't sure if this would be at the initial v9 launch. But Elon has said it a few times. I'm going back to playing with my kid now before I get the stink eye


----------



## NEO

What if your car isn't hooked up to wifi? I'm away from my home and I have no way to connect to the internet. Even at my house, the wifi doesn't reach to where l charge the car.


----------



## Reliev

after v9 from what i understand it will only be safety updates. I can find it when I have more bandwidth @NEO if it were me id get an extender or go mesh.

edit here is the link from tesla
https://www.tesla.com/support/frequently-asked-questions-connectivity

EDIT 2
it looks like if you have the premium package it will be included but after wifi updates.
also, I know for a fact that the maps will not update over cellular.


----------



## 2Kap

I wonder why Tesla doesn’t do delta firmware updates. I imagine it would save on bandwidth and time.


----------



## NEO

_Premium Connectivity adds satellite-view maps with live traffic visualization, in-car streaming music & media, an internet browser (for Model S and Model X) and over-the-air software updates via Wi-Fi and cellular.

https://www.tesla.com/support/frequently-asked-questions-connectivity_


----------



## Reliev

right @NEO its what I linked live maps is traffic vs updated maps is everything else there is a huge thread on tmc about people trying to figure out wifi access.
from what I know live maps is the traffic data only not the maps itself only the routing/traffic is on the live connection the maps itself is a huge download pack (i believe from Garmin) that has all the updated information. So Id imagine that it won't download as you are driving but I haven't tested this I've been connected to wifi since it's been available.

edit: there is also routing that is included with navigation it just won't be traffic based without that premium package that the older cars are grandfathered in.

Do you know anyone without wifi that got the map update? I've seen threads where people are complaining they didn't get it even with the premium package.

@2Kap it says they will do firmware that updates for safety. Quite simply I think its the cost of the data they are using 200k cars+ (5g for map data+updates) = a lot of money

also dont people after the 15th of September not get premium for free? or did that not really happen?
the vast majority of us I believe are still int he premium package plan except those who ordered after the 15th if that package wasn't include.

@SoFlaModel3 I think knows more about it then I do but this is what I understand.
also, I think @Rich M and I discussed this before I am not sure if there is a resolution for maps without wifi access.


----------



## Ing. Lele

Should we start (rename) the thread as 2018.40 ?


----------



## iChris93

Ing. Lele said:


> Should we start (rename) the thread as 2018.40 ?


Probably won't happen until someone gets it or it shows up on TeslaFi.


----------



## tivoboy

One thing I'd highlight about updates, the newest ones especially updates that are in beta a while. From earlier threads this week, for the LEAP/TEAP program to gain earlier access to new updates (prior to any general release) one of the stipulations is that one cannot be using any third party apps like teslafi and others to access the vehicle API data. So, there could be many many people on V9 for example, but our ability to see roll outs via a service like Teslafi is pretty much cut off.


----------



## Mike

FWIW: my dad meets a chap every couple of mornings a week for a walk in the (Burlington ON) Mapleview mall.

All I know is, his name is Keith and he is on his third Tesla (my dad told me it's a P100D, but he's not 100% sure).

When I called my folks today so see how they were doing, right away my dad went on about, "......Keith just got this big update and he cannot believe how improved the autopilot is......."

So, YMMV.........


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ing. Lele said:


> Should we start (rename) the thread as 2018.40 ?


Either I (or someone else with TeslaFi) will start a new thread as soon as it drops. We actually have 2 threads going on v9 right now as there are 2 different known versions floating out there already.

Sounds like it should be a fun day tomorrow!


----------



## GDN

The sad part about it, this thread is 11 pages long already and mostly speculation and chat about it, none of us have it. It's almost like Version 9 might be worth it's own subforum, with many threads about the different features underneath it. One thread with all of the new features is going to be too much to sort through and keep up with. Discussions will be all over the place I believe.


----------



## TesLou

NEO said:


> What if your car isn't hooked up to wifi? I'm away from my home and I have no way to connect to the internet. Even at my house, the wifi doesn't reach to where l charge the car.


I've never had to be hooked up to WiFi to get an update. I can't imagine why this one would be any different.


----------



## GDN

TesLou said:


> I've never had to be hooked up to WiFi to get an update. I can't imagine why this one would be any different.


So there are some newer rules about what comes over LTE/cellular vs Wifi. Seems the map updates for sure are destined for Wifi - seem to be about 5 Gb downloads. I don't know of a way to look in and "see" what version of maps we are running, so you may or may not have the updated maps.


----------



## TesLou

GDN said:


> So there are some newer rules about what comes over LTE/cellular vs Wifi. Seems the map updates for sure are destined for Wifi - seem to be about 5 Gb downloads. I don't know of a way to look in and "see" what version of maps we are running, so you may or may not have the updated maps.


I'm on the road tonight through Wednesday. I've got a hotspot with me and can hook the car up to that if I knew for sure the update was come strictly over WiFi. You brought up something that's been nagging me - why can't we see what map version we have?


----------



## Reliev

Afaik it's only for maps then on wifi priority .Then it's premium internet(which I believe is most of us) I'm still not sure if the $100 premium internet package exist yet but that's how I understood it. But yes that is probably why your maps didn't update I'm pretty certain of it. I came back hoping someone got the update but happy to help others. Are you @TesLou from Tesla Jedi too?


----------



## babula

relidtm said:


> Afaik it's only for maps then on wifi priority .Then it's premium internet(which I believe is most of us) I'm still not sure if the $100 premium internet package exist yet but that's how I understood it. But yes that is probably why your maps didn't update I'm pretty certain of it. I came back hoping someone got the update but happy to help others. Are you @TesLou from Tesla Jedi too?


How can you tell if the maps updated? I saw a message saying that I need WiFi to update to the latest maps and since then tried connecting a few times but I can't tell if it updated.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> mine went up a little @SoFlaModel3
> 
> and agreed there is a dashboard cam discussion on all of this i am still trying to hypothesize if we are getting the updates earlier the more people who share data the closer we can get to predicting when this stuff will upgrade


My car has definitely been active everyday - come on midnight!


----------



## ronmis

I highly doubt V9 will be a mass rollout to everyone tomorrow. It is the first iteration of a new version, there are bound to be bugs however well it has been tested. It'll probably be a slow roll up for the first few days.

Having said that, I hope it is a mass rollout and I get it at midnight tonight


----------



## Reliev

Yes It's midnight pst I'm doubtful too but optimistic. It could be a troll but I figured you all would want to know as much as me don't shoot the messenger lol.


----------



## Reliev

@babula that's a good question not sure if you saw the message tbh I would guess it's not .Are you cinneconn to WiFi? From what I've read it isn't as simple as just connecting to WiFi at a location unless it's a service center. I'm not in this situation so I'm not sure how to tell .I'm sure it's in a setting somewhere can you see it in your car tell me the version and where to find it then I'll check? Easy peasy.


----------



## cgthevision

anyone else setting an alarm for 12am PST to que their V9 update?? or just me? LOL


----------



## Reliev

Update
This is also from Reddit but again makes sense, this could be the ultimate troll of all time.
But they are saying the new 6.1+ GB update is for the new map download v9 software and the new update is around 1.5 GB when its all said and done.
There are a few people posting this so it could like I said be the best troll ever. But It also makes sense now, I did receive a 5gb+ update and then I did receive a 6.1 GB update (which was new maps with HOV lanes, etc) according to some posters.
Take this with a grain of salt because I dont want these posters to be wrong but again I wouldn't be typing this if it didn't make sense logically.


cgthevision said:


> anyone else setting an alarm for 12am PST to que their V9 update?? or just me? LOL


I was trying to stay up but I kept reading Reddit and now I'm tired. maybe I wake up early or turn on notifications so loud it wakes the wife that will go over well lol.


----------



## cgthevision

relidtm said:


> Update
> This is also from Reddit but again makes sense, this could be the ultimate troll of all time.
> But they are saying the new 6.1+ GB update is for the new map download v9 software and the new update is around 1.5 GB when its all said and done.
> There are a few people posting this so it could like I said be the best troll ever. But It also makes sense now, I did receive a 5gb+ update and then I did receive a 6.1 GB update (which was new maps with HOV lanes, etc) according to some posters.
> Take this with a grain of salt because I dont want these posters to be wrong but again I wouldn't be typing this if it didn't make sense logically.
> 
> I was trying to stay up but I kept reading Reddit and now I'm tired. maybe I wake up early or turn on notifications so loud it wakes the wife that will go over well lol.


I've been checking reddit non stop as well as here for anything and everything dealing with V9. I feel like I have a slight problem. LOL


----------



## Reliev

yep, so I checked TMC a different source said the same thing
half the people are on board with it and half arent. some are quoting the "Christmas roll out of 2017" when the ho ho ho update came out to EVERYONE overnight... I really need to go to bed. glad I'm not the only one checking Reddit @cgthevision .

this better be real or this guy may have won the internet tonight someone please post if they get it lol. I will if I do after I start the update of course.


----------



## JoeP

Well my M3 is in the garage on wifi (there is no cell service here) and its already pulled down 450GB in the last 30 minutes (which is way more than it usually does). I have it set to wake up and charge at 10pm Pacific which it is doing at the same time.


----------



## NEO

39.3 is out. A model 3 in California just upgraded from 39.2


----------



## Unplugged

39.3 was just released to a Model 3. So the upgrades continue. No saying which one will be the Version 9.


----------



## hdgmedic

NEO said:


> 39.3 is out. A model 3 in California just upgraded from 39.2


They are now showing 3 cars. A 3, an S and an X.


----------



## hdgmedic

The latest firmware build. Currently 4 cars showing. 2 of which have migrated from a previous Version 9 build.


----------



## Gavyne

Confirmed usage by a poster on TMC, with raving reviews of the Navigate on Autopilot feature.

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...th-navigate-on-autopilot-2018-39-3-v9.130441/

"
I received a software update notification sometime after 10 PM PST and promptly went to install on the Model 3. It turned out to be 2018.39.3 (v9). The Navigate on Autopilot option was greyed out after the update until additional cameras could be calibrated. After 5 miles of driving, the option was enabled and... I love this freakin car and company!

With regards to Navigate on Autopilot, I needed to confirm all lane changes. The option for unconfirmed lane changes, as seen on preliminary v9 videos, is not available. During a quick late-night test drive, EAP was able to navigate interchanges and exit the freeway onto local roads. When exiting onto local roads, the vehicle would slow down to the displayed speed limits. In daily use, I'll probably feel safer turning off EAP as soon as I start exiting to a local road. Overall, I found the user interface and experience to be robust and look forward to testing it out further. A few other notes: the display now shows actual lane widths and I was able to navigate a difficult local road with cars parked on the side that EAP was never able to previously.

Background: We bought our first Tesla with AP2 early 2017 and remember how AP2 struggled to keep up with AP1 performance. On a 3,000 mile road trip that year, our toddler had a lot of "difficulty" with the constant back-and-forth swaying while using AP. Over the months, it improved and regressed, and has eventually become quite reliable to the point where I feel that I am a safer driver on the freeway when it is on. I keep alert, but AP sometimes anticipates quick slowdowns much better than I do. With v9, I'm really confident that Tesla will deliver successfully on all the EAP features and will have a good shot with FSD as well.

Edit: I took the photo while I was stopped at a red light after exiting the freeway."


----------



## SoFlaModel3

This wait is officially harder than the wait for the car itself.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JoeP said:


> Well my M3 is in the garage on wifi (there is no cell service here) and its already pulled down 450GB in the last 30 minutes (which is way more than it usually does). I have it set to wake up and charge at 10pm Pacific which it is doing at the same time.


You mean 450MB, right?


----------



## Chris350

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This wait is officially harder than the wait for the car itself.


Couldn't agree more with this....

On top of reading everything that is included in this and then seeing that possibly some of the listed items aren't in the package also is a little disappointing...


----------



## iChris93

hdgmedic said:


> The latest firmware build. Currently 4 cars showing. 2 of which have migrated from a previous Version 9 build.


A 5th just popped up. This one came from 36.2.


----------



## ER1C8

The wait is killing me. So is the fact that I'm at work and not connected to WiFi!


----------



## Reliev

yeah, some people on the thread are claiming it I was hoping for the wide release glad I didn't stay up sorry guess it was just a release and not wide ahh to dream of when all updates will be available always last time I get excited about a rumor.
yeah @SoFlaModel3 think they mean 450mb I dont think the model 3 has half a TB if it does that's awesome.

Also the people tracking have confirmed what I saw on the other threads they have to be on the most current maps and so far everyone reporting was connected to wifi when they got the update.

This is how I feel waiting


----------



## Reliev

sorry, I keep posting but the turn to confirm seems to be the only major difference in the software meaning it will suggest for you to turn left or right on the highway to pass someone going slower but you still have to use the turn signal. In older versions, it would just do it for you. Need to start work this update is keeping me distracted.


----------



## webdriverguy

relidtm said:


> sorry, I keep posting but the turn to confirm seems to be the only major difference in the software meaning it will suggest for you to turn left or right on the highway to pass someone going slower but you still have to use the turn signal. In older versions, it would just do it for you. Need to start work this update is keeping me distracted.


Just got a notification that a software update is available. I am so pumped. I am on 32.6 currently. Fingers crossed this is v9.


----------



## Reliev

@webdriverguy00 are you on wifi? can you track how big the file is?
if you aren't on wifi did you have the newest maps?


----------



## webdriverguy

relidtm said:


> @webdriverguy00 are you on wifi? can you track how big the file is?
> if you aren't on wifi did you have the newest maps?


Yes I am on WiFi. Can't track how big the file is. Damn today is going to be distracting.


----------



## slacker775

webdriverguy00 said:


> Just got a notification that a software update is available. I am so pumped. I am on 32.6 currently. Fingers crossed this is v9.


Could just be 36.2 like most folks have. For all of our sake, I certainly hope it's a 39.x release!


----------



## ig0p0g0

relidtm said:


> sorry, I keep posting but the turn to confirm seems to be the only major difference in the software meaning it will suggest for you to turn left or right on the highway to pass someone going slower but you still have to use the turn signal. In older versions, it would just do it for you. Need to start work this update is keeping me distracted.


I think 'turn to confirm' was all that was expected when freeway driving. The enhancements come at interchanges (I hope). With that said, turn to confirm is probably a good sign, it means someone at tesla just needs to flip a switch when they are comfortable enough to let the car make the decision on its own.


----------



## Reliev

Yes I couldn't agree more I have been tracking this pretty obsessively since I stopped working Friday but from what others are posting on Reddit and TMC this is the only major difference that is standing out to me.


----------



## Reliev

@MashReza how does one sign up for such a program?

@webdriverguy00 was it v9?


----------



## TMK26

MashReza said:


> Got the 2018.39.3 update at 12:09am in Houston, TX as part of the early access program. I had been checking my app 50 times a day to see if I got the update foraweek. Now I got it, but left town for work for a couple of days. FML.


The first rule of EarlyAccess is: You do not talk about EarlyAccess. The second rule of EarlyAccess is: You do not talk about EarlyAccess.


----------



## webdriverguy

MashReza said:


> You can't sign up for it. They select people for early access. I submitted a few bugs and suggestions. I also use autopilot for 60 miles a day, 5 days a week. That probably made me a good early access candidate.


@MashReza is there a email address to submit suggestions?


----------



## webdriverguy

relidtm said:


> @MashReza how does one sign up for such a program?
> 
> @webdriverguy00 was it v9?


I really don't know. I left for work but I don't think I can concentrate. Plus a ranger is coming to take a look at my car today so I don't have a chance to update before that. In any case will try really hard with the ranger to see if I can push v9 to my car. If he can.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Of all days, my Verizon Fios just went into total fail mode last night. No WIFI or V9 for me until at least tomorrow afternoon after the tech gets out here. A full hour of troubleshooting with the call center was no help.


----------



## MelindaV

for Version 9 we are going to try something different (since this is the biggest update the Model 3 will have so far!). 
Posts for various features have been created, and we will leave this thread as a pre-release (as in you haven't yet used it) Megathread. Once people get the firmware installed, we will go back to release specific threads to post installs and discuss the small things that are not feature specific. 
hopefully, that will make it a little manageable for someone to come in and find info, without wading thru 250 posts on speculation


----------



## Chris350

I don't see V9 until maybe later in the week...

Looks like they are still pushing out 36.2 to cars.... Don't see why they would be pushing that out if V9 was due to go today...


----------



## ER1C8

Chris350 said:


> I don't see V9 until maybe later in the week...
> 
> Looks like they are still pushing out 36.2 to cars.... Don't see why they would be pushing that out if V9 was due to go today...


It looks like every car that has gotten V9 came from 36.2. I wonder if 36.2 is a prerequisite to getting V9. Would explain why 36.2 is still rolling out to cars when V9 is starting it's rollout too.


----------



## MelindaV

Chris350 said:


> I don't see V9 until maybe later in the week...
> 
> Looks like they are still pushing out 36.2 to cars.... Don't see why they would be pushing that out if V9 was due to go today...


it may be required to be installed to get V9


----------



## Ed Woodrick

MelindaV said:


> for Version 9 we are going to try something different (since this is the biggest update the Model 3 will have so far!).
> Posts for various features have been created, and we will leave this thread as a pre-release (as in you haven't yet used it) Megathread. Once people get the firmware installed, we will go back to release specific threads to post installs and discuss the small things that are not feature specific.
> hopefully, that will make it a little manageable for someone to come in and find info, without wading thru 250 posts on speculation


Is there a way to just keep a counter of installs? Instead of everyone posting and chatter going on in a thread, I think that just some sort of click, I've been upgraded would be nice.


----------



## MelindaV

Ed Woodrick said:


> Is there a way to just keep a counter of installs? Instead of everyone posting and chatter going on in a thread, I think that just some sort of click, I've been upgraded would be nice.


we can add a voting poll to the forthcoming release version thread. that way people could interact without having to add a post. People still will, but maybe it'll catch on 

Also, I tried to cover all the major features, but if there is something I missed, or something is discovered we don't know about yet, an additional V9 Features thread can be added. I think these should help when someone is looking for specific info for sure!


----------



## G0GR33N

NR4P said:


> Tend to think not.
> 
> Had 34.x, not 36.2, although it had been out for 2 weeks, I didn't have it.
> On Friday I was at Tesla for service, connected to WiFi, didn't get it.
> 24 hours later at home, it showed up.
> 
> I was only bug fixes so never asked, it was all random.


You got the update because you took your car in for service. When you do that, the tech makes sure that they push the s/w update to the VIN number in for service. If you are only there and using their wi-fi, it's no different then using wi-fi at home. Hope that helps.


----------



## twm01

Is it true that none of the features are FSD exclusive/specific?


----------



## ER1C8

twm01 said:


> Is it true that none of the features are FSD exclusive/specific?


It appears so...


----------



## TrevP

TMK26 said:


> The first rule of EarlyAccess is: You do not talk about EarlyAccess. The second rule of EarlyAccess is: You do not talk about EarlyAccess.


Stealing my line I see 

I can't see a situation where Tesla would release something as big as V9 over the last weekend in a critical quarter. They wouldn't have the support staff on hand to handle any load if anything went wrong. Best to wait until at least Monday to push it out. As of this morning there was nothing on my car and mine connects to my wifi automatically when I get home.


----------



## Gavyne

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046746987314335747


----------



## sduck

webdriverguy00 said:


> @MashReza is there a email address to submit suggestions?


If you don't know the email you are automatically disqualified.


----------



## Reliev

I leave this thread for a few hours all this new info. I am going to submit bugs like no other lol.
also I believe in order to get this update you need maps updates is that the case you found as well?
and I think that you submitting bugs had more to do then your commute 

also the guy who reported this went from 1400+ up votes to less then 400 now people arent happy with him


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Gavyne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046746987314335747


Seatbelt card, that's huge! I have he seatbelts plugged in with car seats to avoid the alert lol.


----------



## Jeremy Rosser

Looks cool. Waiting for the update.


----------



## cgthevision

relidtm said:


> yep, so I checked TMC a different source said the same thing
> half the people are on board with it and half arent. some are quoting the "Christmas roll out of 2017" when the ho ho ho update came out to EVERYONE overnight... I really need to go to bed. glad I'm not the only one checking Reddit @cgthevision .
> 
> this better be real or this guy may have won the internet tonight someone please post if they get it lol. I will if I do after I start the update of course.


I didn't get the update unfortunately, but I'm still checking / reloading reddit and reloading my tesla app every 15 minutes. LOL. Definitely like a kid on Christmas and its only October LOL


----------



## Chris350

Well.... It appears that this "disable turn lane notification" has been removed from the current V9 version update...

So, as much as it is cool to watch, we will have to wait for a later version... 

But then.... we are still waiting for V9!


----------



## Chris350

relidtm said:


> I leave this thread for a few hours all this new info. I am going to submit bugs like no other lol.
> also I believe in order to get this update you need maps updates is that the case you found as well?
> and I think that you submitting bugs had more to do then your commute
> 
> also the guy who reported this went from 1400+ up votes to less then 400 now people arent happy with him


Yeah.... Pretty bold to announce that "IT'S CONFIRMED! V9 UPDATE STARTS MONDAY!" on any forum....

As many of us know.... It shows, when it shows..... TeslaTime!


----------



## Vin

Gavyne said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046746987314335747


Just curious, how long did the V9 update take to download? Was it the usual 20-40 min or longer? Thx


----------



## aeonaeon

This sux!  man no mass roll out for that matter no rollout other than the 5 cars on teslafi.com. For what its worth i was one of the very 1st ones to get the 36.2 ( compared to teslafi reporting) release but seems like my luck ran out since then.


----------



## webdriverguy

aeonaeon said:


> This sux!  man no mass roll out for that matter no rollout other than the 5 cars on teslafi.com


----------



## Gavyne

Vin said:


> Just curious, how long did the V9 update take to download? Was it the usual 20-40 min or longer? Thx


Those pics are posted by Marc Benton on twitter. I don't know how long it took him to download.


----------



## NR4P

G0GR33N said:


> You got the update because you took your car in for service. When you do that, the tech makes sure that they push the s/w update to the VIN number in for service. If you are only there and using their wi-fi, it's no different then using wi-fi at home. Hope that helps.


Previously, I did get updates while at service, when I told the tech I wanted the update.
The service leader would then go to his PC and push it, it would show up in minutes while I was there.
This was different, it was a cosmetic exterior fix.
I never asked or mentioned an update. Didn't care since it was only bug fixes.

Then 24 hours later, the second night, is when it showed up.

I don't believe it was because it was on the service property this time.

So I do agree that a tech can push it, but it doesn't mean all techs always push it.


----------



## RichEV

aeonaeon said:


> This sux!  man no mass roll out for that matter no rollout other than the 5 cars on teslafi.com.


Well ... it is still Monday for a while longer. Although I am not seeing any firmware-sized downloads happening to my car yet.


----------



## webdriverguy

RichEV said:


> Well ... it is still Monday for a while longer. Although I am not seeing any firmware-sized downloads happening to my car yet.


Taking to the ranger lady right now and she says they don't have access to v9. Guess i need to wait


----------



## iChris93

webdriverguy00 said:


> Taking to the ranger lady right now and she says they don't have access to v9. Guess i need to wait


Must be early access still


----------



## LUXMAN

The eternal pessimist in me thinks we won’t see a mass rollout until next week :tired:


----------



## Craig Bennett

LUXMAN said:


> The eternal pessimist in me thinks we won't see a mass rollout until next week :tired:


I agree. I've received the last two small updates since taking delivery on 8/18. In each case, there was a considerable lag between initial testers getting the release and true mass deployment (when I eventually got them!). I can't imagine Tesla using a MORE aggressive timeline with a release as massive as V9.


----------



## JoeP

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You mean 450MB, right?


yes 450MB. Since i have had it in the garage (2 weeks mostly while charging at night, its taken down about 5.4GB of bits across all downloads).


----------



## NOGA$4ME

LUXMAN said:


> The eternal pessimist in me thinks we won't see a mass rollout until next week :tired:


Yes, it will come when it comes. And except for probably 2-3 of us here that may be lucky enough to get the first wave, the rest of us will certainly hear about a more widespread distribution probably a day or two minimum before it shows up in the rest of our cars.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> The eternal pessimist in me thinks we won't see a mass rollout until next week :tired:


As anxious as everybody else here wanting this update, here is my guess: With the Q3 results soon to be released and I imagine that it will be a very positive quarter so the last thing Tesla needs is to roll out a major software update fleet-wide that could potentially give them issues and the media will jump on it negatively. Why not just wait and let the positive vibe play out a bit. Again, I am just big time guessing.


----------



## IPv6Freely

So just out of curiosity, how does one get on the early access list? I don't ask because I'm impatient so much as because I'm a developer who is on beta access programs for a number of companies (though most active as an Apple developer). That would be the kind of thing that is right up my alley.

EDIT: Also, I'm impatient


----------



## Reliev

@IPv6Freely I'm going to report any and all bugs and see if I get an email.


----------



## woodisgood

I'm expecting them to "release" it officially during/after the Q3 conference call. That way they can reveal the sales numbers and then announce that everyone's car is getting so much better with the release of v9.


----------



## ER1C8

IPv6Freely said:


> So just out of curiosity, how does one get on the early access list? I don't ask because I'm impatient so much as because I'm a developer who is on beta access programs for a number of companies (though most active as an Apple developer). That would be the kind of thing that is right up my alley.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I'm impatient


From what I understand, you get invited... You can't ask. How you get invited is a mystery.


----------



## rwsimon

The Q3 conference call is a month away. I doubt they will wait that long to roll out the update.


----------



## IPv6Freely

ER1C8 said:


> From what I understand, you get invited... You can't ask. How you get invited is a mystery.


Was hoping there was an application process, but I'm not surprised that it's invite only. I just hope they pick people who can actually contribute and not just people who post YouTube videos about all the free stuff they get for referrals.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I hurried home to get my car on WiFi... come on... download something!!


----------



## webdriverguy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I hurried home to get my car on WiFi... come on... download something!!


1.8 gigs in downloads for me today. I can't tell which ones were for tesla


----------



## SoFlaModel3

webdriverguy00 said:


> 1.8 gigs in downloads for me today. I can't tell which ones were for tesla


Get Google WiFi, it's for science


----------



## webdriverguy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Get Google WiFi, it's for science


scares me a little


----------



## RichEV

relidtm said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9k1z3j


@relidtm
Call them back and see what they say today. I'd do it but you seem to have the knack of getting them to talk.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

webdriverguy00 said:


> scares me a little


So is having your car MadMax into other lanes, but I can't wait to do that


----------



## JustTheTip

RichEV said:


> @relidtm
> Call them back and see what they say today. I'd do it but you seem to have the knack of getting them to talk.


Stop calling them. They have better things to do. The original Tesla rep probably just wanted to get the guy off the phone, and here we are. We get the update when we do. It's fun to speculate on the forum, but to keep calling them? Come on.


----------



## webdriverguy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So is having your car MadMax into other lanes, but I can't wait to do that


I see 7.3 gigs in downloads now. Hmm something is going on


----------



## SoFlaModel3

webdriverguy00 said:


> I see 7.3 gigs in downloads now. Hmm something is going on


And I just downloaded 6 MB ... ugh


----------



## Craig Bennett

JustTheTip said:


> Stop calling them. They have better things to do. The original Tesla rep probably just wanted to get the guy off the phone, and here we are. We get the update when we do. It's fun to speculate on the forum, but to keep calling them? Come on.


But you don't understand. We REALLY, REALLY need this update. Please stop acting like an adult.


----------



## Reliev

@webdriverguy00 what was the update?


----------



## iChris93

Model 3 in Connecticut just got 39.3 according to TesalFi.


----------



## 3V Pilot

relidtm said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9k1z3j
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9jyuxn


Yep, Monday, Oct 1st was confirmed as the rollout date..........just not what year.........Welcome to Tesla Time!


----------



## webdriverguy

relidtm said:


> @webdriverguy00 what was the update?


My update was 36.2  and the ranger lady said she dint have acesss to v9. After I connected my car to WiFi I have had 7.5 gigs of download. I just can't find out what it is.


----------



## Quicksilver

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I hurried home to get my car on WiFi... come on... download something!!


What's the old saying? "Be careful for what you ask for"


----------



## ronmis

I'm guessing 2018.39.x will keep going out to early adopters for the next few days until they are happy with the stability of the build and then they'll release 2018.40 to the masses.


----------



## slacker775

ronmis said:


> I'm guessing 2018.39.x will keep going out to early adopters for the next few days until they are happy with the stability of the build and then they'll release 2018.40 to the masses.


This is possibly correct depending on how far along the production release really is. They cut a release branch off the main development train every few weeks. They then issue point releases off of that with various bug fixes, but not new features. If 39 is expected to be the release branch, it could get up to 39.8 or more before it rolls out to all of us. It could roll into next week even, though hopefully not.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Things have started to pick up here ... 551 MB downloaded tonight

Meanwhile my wife's car has only downloaded 3.2 MB


----------



## webdriverguy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Things have started to pick up here ... 551 MB downloaded tonight
> 
> Meanwhile my wife's car has only downloaded 3.2 MB


7.7 gigs here


----------



## iChris93

webdriverguy00 said:


> 7.7 gigs here


You're reporting for your whole network, right?


----------



## BlueMeanie

So, automatic lane changes seem to be available for some beta testers and not others?
I've seen posters indicate you still have to initiate, but then there is this...

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/tesla-mad-max-mode/


----------



## ronmis

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Things have started to pick up here ... 551 MB downloaded tonight
> 
> Meanwhile my wife's car has only downloaded 3.2 MB


if it doesn't go up to 5 gigs (map updates) then it sure is v9 (assuming you are on 32.6)


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Things have started to pick up here ... 551 MB downloaded tonight
> 
> Meanwhile my wife's car has only downloaded 3.2 MB


I don't know what you're thinking, I'd just cut her car off so you get it first.


----------



## Bokonon

webdriverguy00 said:


> My update was 36.2  and the ranger lady said she dint have acesss to v9. After I connected my car to WiFi I have had 7.5 gigs of download. I just can't find out what it is.


Did you already download the map update while you were on 32.6? If not, it's probably 5 GB out of that 7.5.


----------



## tipton

me monitoring the traffic to my Model 3 via Google wifi


----------



## TesLou

RichEV said:


> @relidtm
> Call them back and see what they say today. I'd do it but you seem to have the knack of getting them to talk.


Thank you for posting what I've been thinking all day.


----------



## Rich M

GDN said:


> I don't know what you're thinking, I'd just cut her car off so you get it first.


Mad Max Mode™ does not apply to software updates, gentlemen.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ronmis said:


> if it doesn't go up to 5 gigs (map updates) then it sure is v9 (assuming you are on 32.6)


It seems to have stopped now and I'm on 36.2!



GDN said:


> I don't know what you're thinking, I'd just cut her car off so you get it first.


I gave my car priority on Google WiFi


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It seems to have stopped now and I'm on 36.2!
> 
> I gave my car priority on Google WiFi


No one here will tell.


----------



## sduck

My guess: bitcoin mining.


----------



## Claudine

GDN said:


> I don't know what you're thinking, I'd just cut her car off so you get it first.


I set my car to priority and parked the closet to the router. I also, told my husband if he gets the update before I do, I might slash his tires.


----------



## RichEV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It seems to have stopped now and I'm on 36.2!


Ouch. Welcome to the V9 launch pad.


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It seems to have stopped now and I'm on 36.2!
> 
> I gave my car priority on Google WiFi


ah, but what if Tesla gives priority to AWD cars :smilingimp:


----------



## Craig Bennett

MelindaV said:


> ah, but what if Tesla gives priority to AWD cars :smilingimp:


Actually, it's left handed plumbers with sea foam green houses that get priority.


----------



## NEO

I just got my October Pixel update, now it's Tesla time!


----------



## Reliev

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9kmsje


----------



## Reliev

@NEO the fast charging bug fixed? I just tried struck out there too lol .also checking my Google WiFi after every show i watch...


----------



## NEO

@relidtm It looks to be charging faster and all the reports say it is fixed. Time will tell


----------



## RichEV

relidtm said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9kmsje


No worries. Anything to take our minds off of the "real news".


----------



## Reliev

yeah, it wasn't me but the guy who posted it originally got a lot of hate I was 50/50 on it but let's be honest the more I thought about it the more I thought it would happen.


----------



## dbuc81

You all may want to check your email. I may know someone that recieved an email inviting them to join the early access program. Just saying,,,


----------



## tipton

dbuc81 said:


> You all may want to check your email. I may know someone that recieved an email inviting them to join the early access program. Just saying,,,


Yes, I've heard the same thing....was wondering if it was somehow tied to posting on this forum or thread or if these people were just lucky


----------



## Maynerd

I wish I were lucky.


----------



## japhule

Can't wait to try out these new features


----------



## SoFlaModel3

tipton said:


> Yes, I've heard the same thing....was wondering if it was somehow tied to posting on this forum or thread or if these people were just lucky


I think it's random, because...

I have the most posts on this forum and log 60 autopilot miles a day for 13,000 miles in 7 months as well as a low VIN and I open the mobile app every 5 seconds. If that's not a candidate...


----------



## bartimus

If anyone does have the hookups for early access, It would be an honor to be invited.
Edit:
Lol just checked my email and it was there.... crazy 0.o
U


----------



## SoFlaModel3

A car in a Florida (not mine) just got 39.4


----------



## G0GR33N

New version per TeslaFi 

2018.39.4 fe295e8


----------



## SoFlaModel3

G0GR33N said:


> New version per TeslaFi
> 
> 2018.39.4 fe295e8


Yup, just started a new thread with a redirect back to here!


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think it's random, because...
> 
> I have the most posts on this forum and log 60 autopilot miles a day for 13,000 miles in 7 months as well as a low VIN and I open the mobile app every 5 seconds. If that's not a candidate...


Maybe because you use a 3rd party app which isn't allowed in the early access program.


----------



## LUXMAN

I can hear RUBY in the garage making all kinds of clunking noises! But no update notifications.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> Maybe because you use a 3rd party app which isn't allowed in the early access program.


Goes to delete TeslaFi....


----------



## Mysty

dbuc81 said:


> You all may want to check your email. I may know someone that recieved an email inviting them to join the early access program. Just saying,,,


I got an invite for early access


----------



## G0GR33N

Mysty said:


> I got an invite for early access


Congrats Dude!!! I am jealous though...


----------



## LUXMAN

Mysty said:


> I got an invite for early access


OK! Now you have peaked my interest!


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have the most posts on this forum and log 60 autopilot miles a day for 13,000 miles in 7 months as well as a low VIN and I open the mobile app every 5 seconds. If that's not a candidate...


Yeah, but... you didn't pay for FSD, did you?


----------



## Milo

tipton said:


> Yes, I've heard the same thing....was wondering if it was somehow tied to posting on this forum or thread or if these people were just lucky


I often send bug reports, have 8K miles of mostly EAP driving in 4 months.

Would LOVE to be in the early access program, but no invite.

What I'm struck by is the seeming randomness of much of this. Got some of the upgrades almost immediately on release, but as of this morning I'm still one of the few on 34.1. <sigh>


----------



## NOGA$4ME

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think it's random, because...
> 
> *I have the most posts on this forum* and log 60 autopilot miles a day for 13,000 miles in 7 months as well as a low VIN and I open the mobile app every 5 seconds. If that's not a candidate...


Just a hunch, but a prolific forum poster is exactly what they are *NOT* looking for in an ideal Early Access candidate.


----------



## Tmo6

I was also just invited to the early access program. I received an email at 1245am.

There are restrictions on sharing information, and you must keep certain information confidential between the participant and Tesla, and you are not allowed to participate in third party monitoring programs like TeslaFi. I went ahead and signed up!


----------



## iChris93

NOGA$4ME said:


> Just a hunch, but a prolific forum poster is exactly what they are *NOT* looking for in an ideal Early Access candidate.


I think Tesla has better things to do than try to correlate user names to VINs


----------



## G0GR33N

Tmo6 said:


> I was also just invited to the early access program. I received an email at 1245am.
> 
> There are restrictions on sharing information, and you must keep certain information confidential between the participant and Tesla, and you are not allowed to participate in third party monitoring programs like TeslaFi. I went ahead and signed up!


Congrats! Were you ever part of TeslaFi?


----------



## Tmo6

G0GR33N said:


> Congrats! Were you ever part of TeslaFi?


Nope. Model 3 LR, reserved 5/2017, delivered 7/2018, EAP, not FSD, no TeslaFi, drive 40-90 miles per day on Autopilot, connect to home WiFi daily, currently on 36.2.


----------



## Reliev

@Mysty so a few questions.
do you use any 3rd party apps? (tesla fi/tez lab etc)
do you submit a lot of bugs?
did you fill out a form to say you were interested?
Were you a previous owner?
did you drive a certain number of miles?
that's all I got any insight would be awesome.

and congratulations!


----------



## hdgmedic

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Goes to delete TeslaFi.... [/QUOTEy





G0GR33N said:


> Congrats! Were you ever part of TeslaFi?


You can be invited as part of TeslaFi. You just better turn it off before accepting. This may also apply to abetterrouteplanner. I don't know if they continue to process your invitation after you have turned it off, however. Since the language of the acceptance is such that you may not discuss the program, I don't know if we will ever know. I do know to remain in the program posting pictures, screenshots and specific details is ill-advised.


----------



## Teslafangirl

Surprise surprise.. I got an invitation from Tesla to participate in Early access program . I am a big Tesla fan and reserved my Model 3 on Day 1 and took delivery in July. I have only 380 miles on my car and never used Autopilot so I am not sure how I got picked. My car is currently on 36.2 software version. I am super excited about this invite.


----------



## flyeaglesfly

I received an invite for early access as well, this morning. At the moment, I'm leaning against joining, as I'm just not sure whether my car is something I want to beta test (any further than buying first model year anyway). If it was something I could gift to one of you I most certainly would. As for how they select whom to invite:

I have posted on this forum a few time, but I'd call myself a rare poster relative to everyone else on the thread
I do use a third party app (TeslaFi)
I do not have FSD
I've never submitted a bug, never even called the SC yet.
I am not a previous owner
I did not fill out any form requesting to be in early access
I do mostly local road driving, with occasional highway driving on autopilot on weekends only.
I'm currently on 36.2
Being in the software business (although not the car business), I suspect they select cars for the program either entirely randomly or based on the data they think it has to offer, and nothing else (excluding those with friends at Tesla that get in through the back door). At the end of the day, the data they can glean is all that matters during beta testing... you actually agree during signup to not share anything about it


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> Yeah, but... you didn't pay for FSD, did you?


I knew that would come back to get me. Hey unrelated side note but relevant to this thread. It seems like the new autopilot functionality is more FSD than EAP which leads me to wonder what will distinguish an FSD feature outside of plugging in an address and taking a nap.



NOGA$4ME said:


> Just a hunch, but a prolific forum poster is exactly what they are *NOT* looking for in an ideal Early Access candidate.


Probably true, but doubtful my email address is actually linked to forum posting. It's my YouTube channel that could do me in, but if you agree not to share I won't share. Just ask the Jeda team about how good I am at not sharing prototypes


----------



## NOGA$4ME

+


iChris93 said:


> I think Tesla has better things to do than try to correlate user names to VINs


Well, the post was a bit tongue in cheek...as was (I think) @SoFlaModel3 's post that I quoted...having said that, this is probably the best (only?) reason I can think of not to share your entire VIN on the message boards! :tonguewink:


----------



## Love

I think it's funny that this thread has become heavily weighted on the topic of the early access program... a program that by definition is something they don't want people talking about with others!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> I think it's funny that this thread has become heavily weighted on the topic of the early access program... a program that by definition is something they don't want people talking about with others!


We are all crazed lunatics that now have a taste of v9 through screenshots. Some may be willing to sell a kidney for v9. Who knows...


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> We are all crazed lunatics that now have a taste of v9 through screenshots. Some may be willing to sell a kidney for v9. Who knows...


So, willing to sell an organ, but not go as far as keeping quiet/confidential?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> So, willing to sell an organ, but not go as far as keeping quiet/confidential?


I didn't say my kidney, I said "a" kidney


----------



## NOGA$4ME

I also wonder if maybe they try to geographically spread out early access folks to try to get a geographically diverse set of data.


----------



## webdriverguy

iChris93 said:


> You're reporting for your whole network, right?


Yes yes but it picked up really quickly after I connected my car to WiFi. I am guessing must be maps.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Got an Early Access program invite last night too. No idea why, and I have not purchased FSD. But of course I said yes!


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think it's random, because...
> 
> I have the most posts on this forum and log 60 autopilot miles a day for 13,000 miles in 7 months as well as a low VIN and I open the mobile app every 5 seconds. If that's not a candidate...


I think having a YouTube channel disqualifies someone right off :tearsofjoy:


----------



## ER1C8

I have been a part of beta programs for other large companies... I'm pretty sure no one that accepted a spot in early access should be talking about early access. Even saying you got offered a spot is grounds for removal from most beta programs that have NDAs.


----------



## pacific dunes

Any of you early access users get the update yet?


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> I think having a YouTube channel disqualifies someone right off :tearsofjoy:


Thinking you could be right, also thinking that different people have different roles and sometimes if you have a good positive outlook, call it like you see it, support Tesla but also keep them accountable plus have a good following on that channel that sometimes that role could be more important than being a beta tester.


----------



## GDN

pacific dunes said:


> Any of you early access users get the update yet?


To be fair it's my understanding those that get in are to be confidential about what they are doing and testing. While we all want to know, maybe you shouldn't tempt them to jump off the ledge. Maybe it's fair to ask if they have it, but I'm sure there would be many follow on questions once we found out they did that might be off limits.

To be more fair it will add even more burden on the mods here to have to strike and remove those posts if they violate terms.


----------



## Point 3

dbuc81 said:


> You all may want to check your email. I may know someone that recieved an email inviting them to join the early access program. Just saying,,,


I didn't get the invite for early access but I was offered A Beautiful Russian Bride


----------



## Reliev

tbh I doubt it has to do with posting on forums in fact elon is known to have a few ghost accounts.
but I do think youtube is prob hurting you @SoFlaModel3


----------



## pacific dunes

GDN said:


> To be fair it's my understanding those that get in are to be confidential about what they are doing and testing. While we all want to know, maybe you shouldn't tempt them to jump off the ledge. Maybe it's fair to ask if they have it, but I'm sure there would be many follow on questions once we found out they did that might be off limits.
> 
> To be more fair it will add even more burden on the mods here to have to strike and remove those posts if they violate terms.


Then you might as well close this thread and start a new one once it's available to all owners.


----------



## Reliev

its at 10 now
https://teslafi.com/firmware/
from what I remember 20 seems to be the magical number


----------



## porkupan

Dogwhistle said:


> Early Access program invite last night too. No idea why


I suspect Tesla needs many beta testers right now. The V9 is probably not ready for the fleet-wide distribution, and some of the V9 new features do not work 100%. So Tesla is having a bit of a beta tester recruitment drive, trying to sign up hundreds (or even thousands) of people into the program.

This probably means one needs to be extra careful when using the features introduced in the new firmwares. Never take your eyes off the road, don't assume the AP is going to be able to safely get you off and on ramps, stop for stationary vehicles, traffic lights, etc. Just be very cautious, and not overly excited.

This program is likely the second stage beta testing, after the features were somewhat QA'ed by the Tesla employees and special friends of Mr. Musk. And it may or may not last past the V9 introduction. Important to note that the special conditions seem to refer specifically to beta firmwares -- once the vehicle is on the widely distributed released version, the conditions no longer apply.


----------



## GDN

pacific dunes said:


> Then you might as well close this thread and start a new one once it's available to all owners.


New threads are set up and ready to go to discuss each of the different major functional groups within the software. They are just patiently waiting. Correct - this thread is way beyond control.


----------



## airbutchie

relidtm said:


> its at 10 now
> https://teslafi.com/firmware/
> from what I remember 20 seems to be the magical number


Looks like I'm one of those 10... Lol...


----------



## GenZer0

Got the early access invitation also. Not sure about joining though. Don’t want my car getting constant bad updates and possibly bricking it all the time.


----------



## TesLou

I got the invite this morning. Promptly joined.


----------



## Reliev

must be random then... oh I wish
in other news my friend in san diego got v9 is asking me about it


----------



## Rich M

relidtm said:


> elon is known to have a few ghost accounts.


Any one of us could be Elon...


----------



## garsh

Rich M said:


> Any one of us could be Elon...


You got my hopes up. But then I realized that *I* am not Elon. Now I'm sad.


----------



## Jason Krellner

porkupan said:


> This probably means one needs to be extra careful when using the features introduced in the new firmwares. Never take your eyes off the road, don't assume the AP is going to be able to safely get you off and on ramps, stop for stationary vehicles, traffic lights, etc. Just be very cautious, and not overly excited.


I agree. While I'm excited, I have no issue waiting to receive the firmware until it's been fully tested.


----------



## BlueMeanie

Is it possible those that have received Ver. 9 with the option to disable turn lane notification have paid for FSD?


----------



## woodisgood

garsh said:


> You got my hopes up. But then I realized that *I* am not Elon. Now I'm sad.


What if I'm Elon and I didn't know it?


----------



## tivoboy

No sooner do I get to the AIRPORT but I get a notification of a software update!!!!!!!! ARGHHH!!!! The Irony.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> tbh I doubt it has to do with posting on forums in fact elon is known to have a few ghost accounts.
> but I do think youtube is prob hurting you @SoFlaModel3


Well that's ok - I'll wait for the stable release


----------



## Bokonon

woodisgood said:


> What if I'm Elon and I didn't know it?


Wouldn't that confirm your/Elon's theory that we're living in a simulation?


----------



## MacInfoSys

ER1C8 said:


> I have been a part of beta programs for other large companies... I'm pretty sure no one that accepted a spot in early access should be talking about early access. Even saying you got offered a spot is grounds for removal from most beta programs that have NDAs.


Most NDA's do not have anything in there stating you cannot tell anyone you are part of a beta program. BUT beyond that you are not allowed to discuss anything relating to the program itself and it's content. Saying I got the invite or I am in the program 99% of the time does not conflict with most NDA's.


----------



## Trebonius

If it's anything like the beta test groups that my company has collected, invites are purely based on covering all the things we want tested. So the main thing is whether you have the hardware we want to test. Next, we _*might*_ look for demographic or usage diversity if we're not in a hurry. In some cases, we will filter out people who work for competitors if we have that info. Beyond that, it's random. It sounds like they are trying to get a few thousand more early access users based on how many are showing up here. Nobody is going to both to hunt down perfect candidates or vet each one.

I don't appear to have won this particular lottery.


----------



## LUXMAN

Don't know if y'all saw this.

https://electrek.co/2018/10/02/tesl...nets-elon-musk/amp/?__twitter_impression=true

Looks like it may be awhile for wide release.


----------



## Reliev

yeah i think it's coming too because of the 13 reported versions of it I think 20 was the magic #


----------



## twm01

tivoboy said:


> No sooner do I get to the AIRPORT but I get a notification of a software update!!!!!!!! ARGHHH!!!! The Irony.


Now you can use the new app functionality to install it so it will be waiting for you upon your return


----------



## SoFlaModel3

twm01 said:


> Now you can use the new app functionality to install it so it will be waiting for you upon your return


I think you need to get to 39.x first and then from there you can update from the app (I may be wrong though).


----------



## Chris350

Possible..... Doubtful...... But possible....


----------



## Chanathan

did we ever get confirm on whether this functionality requires EAP or not? I would hope it comes standard for the whole fleet.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Chanathan said:


> did we ever get confirm on whether this functionality requires EAP or not? I would hope it comes standard for the whole fleet.


I'm 99.9% sure this is independent of autopilot. It would be in the "safety is free" bucket.


----------



## Reliev

I just checked again *sigh* got busy with work and realized I had a 112 MB upload... that for sure means I got the update right?


----------



## Tmo6

Slightly off topic, but I just learned that the very subtle vibration of the steering wheel when moving over a lane line is the lane departure warning! It doesn't activate when the turn signal is on, and can be turned off under one of the cogwheel submenus! I personally think it should be a slightly stronger vibration, though .


----------



## #drizzydang

got the invite. when will we get to download??! so excited!


----------



## Skione65

#drizzydang said:


> got the invite. when will we get to download??! so excited!


@#drizzydang

How are you receiving the invites? In the car on the display? Email?

Ski


----------



## #drizzydang

Skione65 said:


> @#drizzydang
> 
> How are you receiving the invites? In the car on the display? Email?
> 
> Ski


I received the email just like everyone else. not sure why I was chosen. but glad I was chosen


----------



## babula

#drizzydang said:


> I received the email just like everyone else. not sure why I was chosen. but glad I was chosen


How are people being chosen? Are you signed up on any other forums?


----------



## #drizzydang

babula said:


> How are people being chosen? Are you signed up on any other forums?


I really think it's random.

I have EAP & FSD.

I never signed up for anything. just received the email.

wonder when we will get to download and update?


----------



## babula

GenZer0 said:


> Got the early access invitation also. Not sure about joining though. Don't want my car getting constant bad updates and possibly bricking it all the time.


Feel free to forward it to me


----------



## babula

#drizzydang said:


> I really think it's random.
> 
> I have EAP & FSD.
> 
> I never signed up for anything. just received the email.
> 
> wonder when we will get to download and update?


Interesting, wonder if others with the invite also have FSD. I have EAP but no FSD.


----------



## LUXMAN

Anybody get invited without having EAP?


----------



## Reliev

according to what ive read there are 2000 emails sent out they weren't bcc'd it was all cc'd
those are going to be the testing people who get software first if they opt-in. I'm jealous lol I didnt get anything


----------



## MelindaV

Rich M said:


> Any one of us could be Elon...


that explains the Boring Co hat


----------



## Trebonius

relidtm said:


> according to what ive read there are 2000 emails sent out they weren't bcc'd it was all cc'd
> those are going to be the testing people who get software first if they opt-in. I'm jealous lol I didnt get anything


 If that's the case, then the links to sign up wouldn't be unique. Does anyone feel like forwarding me one of the invites so I can investigate?


----------



## Maynerd

It's gotta be random. My friend got an invite and he's nothing special. Lol


----------



## MelindaV

Trebonius said:


> If that's the case, then the links to sign up wouldn't be unique. Does anyone feel like forwarding me one of the invites so I can investigate?


however, likely have something in each invited person's account that would allow them to register to be part of the beta test group.


----------



## Trebonius

MelindaV said:


> however, likely have something in each invited person's account that would allow them to register to be part of the beta test group.


Probably. But we won't know unless we test it!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> according to what ive read there are 2000 emails sent out they weren't bcc'd it was all cc'd
> those are going to be the testing people who get software first if they opt-in. I'm jealous lol I didnt get anything


That can't be true... they really just gave out 2000 people's email addresses without doing a simple mail merge or using something like Constant Contact? Any number of dummies can reply to all and drive people nuts / share links lol.


----------



## IPv6Freely

Where do the update notifications show up in the mobile app? I've never seen one in the app before. Or am I mistaken and the notifications only show up in the car itself?


----------



## Reliev

its true they screwed up I saw screenshots, where are the people who got it can they show it? did this really happen?
*blur out your email please*
maybe the one on Reddit is fake I can't say it's not 100% true until I have more data. (this is because of that guy promising the 1st still) 

edit

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...rly-access-builds.129936/page-64#post-3084473

edit it looks like v 2.5 (which is all of us )


----------



## tipton

Trebonius said:


> If that's the case, then the links to sign up wouldn't be unique. Does anyone feel like forwarding me one of the invites so I can investigate?


The links are definitely unique, sorry

Luck of the draw I guess


----------



## NOGA$4ME

relidtm said:


> according to what ive read there are 2000 emails sent out they weren't bcc'd it was all cc'd
> those are going to be the testing people who get software first if they opt-in. I'm jealous lol I didnt get anything


Let me just stop this right here. This is absolutely false (the cc'ed or bcc'ed thing anyway). Please don't believe everything you've read...especially if it doesn't pass the sniff test.


----------



## Reliev

then this guy doctored a screenshot...
I haven't found 2 of them though again
I should say is this is Reddit I'm starting to believe about 50% of what I read after that guy screwed it up. lol

edit i called out the guy just for you @NOGA$4ME I love to stir the pot


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> then this guy doctored a screenshot...
> I haven't found 2 of them though
> again I should say is this is Reddit I'm starting to believe about 50% of what I read after that guy screwed it up. lol


If the links are unique as stated a few posts above, then there is no way everyone got the same email on a CC. You're seeing fake news


----------



## Reliev

agreed im just posting as I see I called the guy out lets see what happens (written above)

edit also their thread is more out of control 69+ pages

edit they came to the same conclusion that you need 36.2 with the newest maps


----------



## Reliev

sorry just thought of this, maybe it was answered and I'm lost in this thread, but are only the people who got this email getting the download?


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Hey, sorry if I missed something, but everyone's been talking about 64GB USB 3 drives...is that a requirement?

I have a spare 32GB drive (I guess it is USB 3 anyway). I can't imagine that that wouldn't be sufficient to capture the 1 hour of rolling video and many, many 10 minute captures...I am hoping that there is not a 64GB minimum requirement. Can someone confirm?


----------



## Matt Asic

I got an invitation, but one of the "requirements" says:


> You may not use any third party apps that access data from your vehicle-e.g. TeslaFi, ev-fw.com, etc.


I really don't want to give up my TeslaFi. Anybody know if they really police this? Has this already been asked and answered?


----------



## NOGA$4ME

relidtm said:


> sorry just thought of this, maybe it was answered and I'm lost in this thread, but are only the people who got this email getting the download?


Probably, for now. I think once it starts going to non-early access folks there will be tons of chatter about it here and a wider distribution will be evident on TeslaFi and ez-fw


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Matt Asic said:


> I got an invitation, but one of the "requirements" says:
> 
> I really don't want to give up my TeslaFi. Anybody know if they really police this? Has this already been asked and answered?


I'm sure it would be wise to at least turn off firmware sharing. You may be able to get away with the other functions of TeslaFi, although for sure they'd be able to detect if your car was getting "pinged" every minute and know what's up. Good question.


----------



## Craig Bennett

Matt Asic said:


> I got an invitation, but one of the "requirements" says:
> 
> I really don't want to give up my TeslaFi. Anybody know if they really police this? Has this already been asked and answered?


Elon knows and sees all so it's too late. Even if you had not put in writing... he's like Santa that way and you've been naughty.

Big dose of


----------



## Matt Asic

NOGA$4ME said:


> I'm sure it would be wise to at least turn off firmware sharing. You may be able to get away with the other functions of TeslaFi, although for sure they'd be able to detect if your car was getting "pinged" every minute and know what's up. Good question.


Ugh... my own little Sophie's Choice.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Matt Asic said:


> I got an invitation, but one of the "requirements" says:
> 
> I really don't want to give up my TeslaFi. Anybody know if they really police this? Has this already been asked and answered?


I've got TeslaFi, and I've said yes, so I guess we'll see what happens. Figure worse comes to worse, I'll be right back where I was before.


----------



## TMK26

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That can't be true... they really just gave out 2000 people's email addresses without doing a simple mail merge or using something like Constant Contact? Any number of dummies can reply to all and drive people nuts / share links lol.


It's true. A friend received an email early this morning with 2,000+ others cc'd. Another email came through a few moments afterwards apologizing for the mistake, and to let them know that everyone was moved to BCC, and to reply to this latest email only.

And coincidently, or not, the friend got an email later in the morning from an Andrey Markov from Airbnd inviting him to earn money by sharing his home...


----------



## Joaquin

TMK26 said:


> A friend received an email early this morning with 2,000+ others cc'd.


WTF?


----------



## Matt Asic

Dogwhistle said:


> I've got TeslaFi, and I've said yes, so I guess we'll see what happens. Figure worse comes to worse, I'll be right back where I was before.


How long have you been active with EAP and TeslaFi?


----------



## LoboMesa

relidtm said:


> @Mysty so a few questions.
> do you use any 3rd party apps? (tesla fi/tez lab etc)
> do you submit a lot of bugs?
> did you fill out a form to say you were interested?
> Were you a previous owner?
> did you drive a certain number of miles?
> that's all I got any insight would be awesome.
> 
> and congratulations!


I was invited and the answer is "no" to all questions. I'm a john shmoe.


----------



## LoboMesa

tivoboy said:


> No sooner do I get to the AIRPORT but I get a notification of a software update!!!!!!!! ARGHHH!!!! The Irony.


Me too! I'm away from Nimbus until later this week.


----------



## LoboMesa

babula said:


> Interesting, wonder if others with the invite also have FSD. I have EAP but no FSD.


Ditto me.


----------



## babula

FYI if you are using TeslaFi and try to lie about it, I'm assuming you'll get kicked out real quick as constant pings are incredibly easy to spot.


----------



## Skelly

relidtm said:


> agreed im just posting as I see I called the guy out lets see what happens (written above)
> 
> edit also their thread is more out of control 69+ pages
> 
> edit they came to the same conclusion that you need 36.2 with the newest maps


Is it possible for me to check if I have the latest maps? I am on 36.2, but I have no idea which version of the maps I have.


----------



## Rich M

MelindaV said:


> that explains the Boring Co hat


My bank account didn't match up though.


----------



## babula

Skelly said:


> Is it possible for me to check if I have the latest maps? I am on 36.2, but I have no idea which version of the maps I have.


I was wondering the same, looks like there is no way to check at the moment.


----------



## lascavarian

This discussion of testing SW brings up the question of how they will do testing when there is a new hardware level neural net board. I guess they would not want to install the board in new cars for delivery across the board until it had been tested. I see they are using employees for testing at least.

A new HW package for neural network vision would seem to require a fair amount of testing. Perhaps they will do HW updates for testers (FSD purchasers it would seem) in the field in some modest number for testing confirmation prior to more general release. Could be an interesting challenge to manage it.


----------



## @gravityrydr

woodisgood said:


> What if I'm Elon and I didn't know it?


You can't be. I am Elon, or is it Spartacus. I'm confused.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

NOGA$4ME said:


> Hey, sorry if I missed something, but everyone's been talking about 64GB USB 3 drives...is that a requirement?
> 
> I have a spare 32GB drive (I guess it is USB 3 anyway). I can't imagine that that wouldn't be sufficient to capture the 1 hour of rolling video and many, many 10 minute captures...I am hoping that there is not a 64GB minimum requirement. Can someone confirm?


You definitely don't need that size. I just went with it because it was a good compromise of size and price. 128 GB seemed excessive.


----------



## babula

This might be a silly question but has anyone tried formatting, dropping the folder in and plugging in prior to v9?


----------



## Quicksilver

Man! I was away for a few hours this afternoon and this thread blew up!! ... on the topic of being invited, I thought I got an invite by e-mail this afternoon too but alas...it is only a Purge...


----------



## Reliev

I think I have the new maps but I honestly have no idea . If anyone knows how to check feel free to chime in .


----------



## Dogwhistle

Matt Asic said:


> How long have you been active with EAP and TeslaFi?


Pretty much new to both. Went ahead and turned off TeslaFi Logging and Firmware sharing for now. Would hate to get kicked out of the clubhouse so soon!


----------



## Quicksilver

babula said:


> This might be a silly question but has anyone tried formatting, dropping the folder in and plugging in prior to v9?


Yup. Here it is... 32GB stick with FAT32 and TeslaCam folder...patiently waiting...


----------



## GDN

Quicksilver said:


> Man! I was away for a few hours this afternoon and this thread blew up!! ... on the topic of being invited, I thought I got an invite by e-mail this afternoon too but alas...it is only a Purge...
> 
> View attachment 15439


Went a little crazy huh ! This thread probably sets several records - fastest posts, most posts about a piece of SW none of us have, etc. Thanks to the mods for just letting it go, the discussion is still good. They've got us set up for on topic threads for when this baby finally drops.


----------



## jputts

Just got an update alert


----------



## MelindaV

NOGA$4ME said:


> Hey, sorry if I missed something, but everyone's been talking about 64GB USB 3 drives...is that a requirement?
> 
> I have a spare 32GB drive (I guess it is USB 3 anyway). I can't imagine that that wouldn't be sufficient to capture the 1 hour of rolling video and many, many 10 minute captures...I am hoping that there is not a 64GB minimum requirement. Can someone confirm?


one of the podcasts I was listening to in the last day or so stated 2GB for the hour of recording. Presumably, if additional cameras are added to the dashcam in the future, this would increase. (also as a disclaimer, I've not actually checked if this has been noted elsewhere or was more of a guess of size by the podcast).


----------



## Reliev

And? Lol I'm guessing not v9? @jputts


----------



## Quicksilver

GDN said:


> Went a little crazy huh ! This thread probably sets several records - fastest posts, most posts about a piece of SW none of us have, etc. Thanks to the mods for just letting it go, the discussion is still good. They've got us set up for on topic threads for when this baby finally drops.


Yes, it's actually great fun reading the crazy and hilarious posts on this thread. Forget about staying on topic!


----------



## GDN

jputts said:


> Just got an update alert


What version are you on now?


----------



## hdgmedic

Boy! There sure a whole lot of 36.2 conversions happening.


----------



## Matt Asic

Dogwhistle said:


> Pretty much new to both. Went ahead and turned off TeslaFi Logging and Firmware sharing for now. Would hate to get kicked out of the clubhouse so soon!


I guess I'll do that, too. At least I will before I get an actual update. If there's no EAP updates going on, I'll enable the logging again.


----------



## Reliev

Watched the video @SoFlaModel3 you should try and get Amazon referral links she you link to get a small percentage if you don't already. The reason I got the larger size is because if they turn on more cameras the size of the recording shrinks no? Since they are multiple files? Thanks for making the video I went ahead and got the cable. And a 128gb for a little under $30 on Amazon.


----------



## Reliev

So does this pass the famous person test that it doesn't stop for?


----------



## Reliev

Has anyone seen any screenshots of this? Was curious if it had pre-climate control say i had a Dr appointment that was ten minutes away since it sees I have an appointment I think it should give me a direction pop up correct? Also, would it do cooling or heating depending on where you live?


----------



## Richardh123

Would someone please provide the full list of games. Thanks!


----------



## tkroliko

I wonder if this will be able to navigate via HOV Lanes. Would be a bit annoying if it can't manage HOV lane exits and highway interchanges.


----------



## Bernard

lascavarian said:


> This discussion of testing SW brings up the question of how they will do testing when there is a new hardware level neural net board. I guess they would not want to install the board in new cars for delivery across the board until it had been tested. I see they are using employees for testing at least.
> 
> A new HW package for neural network vision would seem to require a fair amount of testing. Perhaps they will do HW updates for testers (FSD purchasers it would seem) in the field in some modest number for testing confirmation prior to more general release. Could be an interesting challenge to manage it.


The hardware testing is not going to be that much of a problem -- the board design gets tested in many ways before production of its custom chips gets started; then the chip makers producing the custom chips test the chips, and finally the integrator (Tesla itself? a subcontractor?) tests the boards; testing procedures for all of these steps are well established in industry and are run entirely by computers. Tesla will surely test HW 3.0 in the field before putting it on production vehicles, but they should not need more than a few cars for that, driven by company testers, in order to make sure that HW 3.0 is properly integrated with the cars and that it's running to specs in terms of speed, heat dissipation, etc., under various field conditions.
None of that directly tests new software. To test early (alpha) versions of specific software features, Tesla has formalized a program of alpha testers with company employees. To conduct large-scale testing of the complete product, Tesla has the early access program -- and the recent recruitment effort presumably reflects the added complexity and number of use cases of v9.


----------



## scaots

Marc Benton posted a picture on Twitter of the file details for a sample clip. I think it was around 30MB for 1 minute, so the estimate of 2GB per hour is about right. I threw in a 16GB that I had, but would definitely go much bigger if they add more cameras or support for extended recording.


----------



## garsh

relidtm said:


> So does this pass the famous person test that it doesn't stop for?


Please realize that V9 is currently available only to Early Access members, and they are prohibited from discussing it. So we will all either have to be a bit more patient, or hope for a leak.


----------



## ateslik

hm. just got a software update notification. vin 14xxx in CA. LR EAP. Guess I'll put it on and see if it's v9. I'm not in the early adopter program. Heck, I haven't even installed the latest app. Coming from 34.1.


----------



## EpsilonKore

ateslik said:


> hm. just got a software update notification. vin 14xxx in CA. LR EAP. Guess I'll put it on and see if it's v9. I'm not in the early adopter program. Heck, I haven't even installed the latest app.


Let us know!


----------



## Reliev

oh, I realize that was hoping for a leak that I did not see.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ateslik said:


> hm. just got a software update notification. vin 14xxx in CA. LR EAP. Guess I'll put it on and see if it's v9. I'm not in the early adopter program. Heck, I haven't even installed the latest app. Coming from 34.1.


I would bet you're getting 36.2


----------



## ateslik

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would bet you're getting 36.2


36.2. Well, that was exciting for a moment. As you were gentlemen.


----------



## MelindaV

Richardh123 said:


> Would someone please provide the full list of games. Thanks!


Once the fw is out


----------



## Vin

I thought I bought EAP, but I must have bought the Early Access Program by mistake 
But i cannot talk about whether I was invited or not.


----------



## jputts

GDN said:


> What version are you on now?


34, it was just 36.2 last night


----------



## ER1C8

So far no one has gotten any version of 39 today per Teslafi... Sad...


----------



## G0GR33N

ER1C8 said:


> So far no one has gotten any version of 39 today per Teslafi... Sad...


Look at the brighter side... 40 got 36.2 
I am on 32.4


----------



## NJturtlePower

ER1C8 said:


> So far no one has gotten any version of 39 today per Teslafi... Sad...


Or they disabled TeslaFi per the rules of the early access agreement.


----------



## NJturtlePower

G0GR33N said:


> Look at the brighter side... 40 got 36.2
> I am on 32.4


40 yesterday and another 21 so far today... 36.2 is now at 84.7% of all TeslaFi participants...definitely the highest on one version I've seen since taking delivery.

Your time is near!

*UPDATE: Ended up being another 40 car pushed to 36.2 today on TeslaFi bringing the total to 85.2%, but no more 39.X *


----------



## rickster

Tell a petrolhead you're excited to upgrade your car from V8 to V9 and you'll get a funny look.


----------



## woodisgood

rickster said:


> Tell a petrolhead you're excited to upgrade your car from V8 to V9 and you'll get a funny look.


"My car got smarter, safer, more intuitive to use, gained some features like a web browser, and now has a dashcam. What did yours do today?"

"Um, it got an oil change?"


----------



## MelindaV

woodisgood said:


> "My car got smarter, safer, more intuitive to use, gained some features like a web browser, and now has a dashcam. What did yours do today?"
> 
> "Um, it got an oil change?"


free upgrade vs paid oil change at that!


----------



## tivoboy

W


NJturtlePower said:


> Or they disabled TeslaFi per the rules of the early access agreement.


which is what they should have done. In some post either here or the OTHER place, I commented on that fact that what we know now about the LERPprogram, we can't really use TeslaFI reporting as an indication of roll out, as members of LEAP technically - and this can most certainly be tracked by Tesla Corp - should have disabled third party API's before being allowed to install early release software from the company.


----------



## porkupan

MelindaV said:


> free upgrade vs paid oil change at that!


Well, this is literally true, but the total cost of ownership of a petrol car has been known for decades, whereas the total cost of ownership of an electric vehicle is still a mystery. So the petrolheads may be the ones laughing when we are looking for new batteries 9 years from now...


----------



## woodisgood

porkupan said:


> Well, this is literally true, but the total cost of ownership of a petrol car has been known for decades, whereas the total cost of ownership of an electric vehicle is still a mystery. So the petrolheads may be the ones laughing when we are looking for new batteries 9 years from now...


As my toddler likes to say when things aren't going his way, "You leave here!"


----------



## Bernard

ER1C8 said:


> So far no one has gotten any version of 39 today per Teslafi... Sad...


Not sure if you're sad because we're not getting v9 quite on the schedule Elon first announced (but we'd all added a couple of weeks to that schedule, hadn't we?), or because you're not seeing any new versions or additional installs of what seem to be beta versions.
If the latter, keep in mind that early access members are prohibited (for obvious reasons) from using Teslafi, ev-fw.com, and similar services that communicate directly with their cars. So we should not even be seeing any of the 39.x beta firmwares on Teslafi, not until the first non-beta version (perhaps a 39, but more likely a 40 at this point) starts getting pushed.


----------



## 2020-M0DEL-Y

Seems like Tesla is trying hard to get everyone on 36.2 first before rolling out 39.4


----------



## Vin

I just got excited when I thought V9 update was available. It was just that National Emergency Alert lol!


----------



## darco

If I was the release manager, I'd let the release candidate cook for a week in the early-release-pool and then slowly start rolling it out to us mere mortals. Something like 5k/day for the first three days (Just in case there is some bad regression that somehow flew under the radar) and then just open the flood gates. Maybe give priority to those who have historically promptly installed software updates.

But given the publicity, I doubt dragging out the release over 4 days (even if that makes the most sense) is going to be tenable. Once the release is public I bet lots of people will end up flooding the support lines saying "Hey, where is my update!?".


----------



## tipton

when using Navigate on Autopilot - does anyone know if there is a way to change lanes automatically without having to confirm the lane change each time?

"The driver can decide if those lane changes can be performed automatically or if they need to be approved with a pull on the turn signal stalk." is what the elektrek article says 

I've seen no setting or any youtube footage that you didn't have to confirm before the lane change though

EDIT - I guess they have changed the software to make you confirm lane changes no matter what in the later V9 software. you no longer have the option to not confirm a lane change according to a newer Elektrek article


----------



## Mike

porkupan said:


> Well, this is literally true, but the total cost of ownership of a petrol car has been known for decades........


To the moderators, I promise this will be my one and only reply (from the peanut gallery) regarding the point of view quoted:

The total cost of ownership of a petrol car never includes externalized costs (to include but not be limited to): legacy health care and criminal justice system costs due to lead being used as an additive to gasoline until the late 1970s, future health care costs attached to direct exposure to tailpipe emissions as well as indirect exposure to the fuel supply chains emissions, climate change effects on the total cost of homeownership (now and future), lost opportunity costs (in blood and treasure) due to military spending on maintaining a stable environment for commerce surrounding the uninterrupted flow of crude oil.......

Rant over.

Out.


----------



## lascavarian

Bernard said:


> None of that directly tests new software. To test early (alpha) versions of specific software features, Tesla has formalized a program of alpha testers with company employees. To conduct large-scale testing of the complete product, Tesla has the early access program -- and the recent recruitment effort presumably reflects the added complexity and number of use cases of v9.


Thanks Bernard. That is a nice synopsis of the HW process right up to the SW testing process. I find it fascination how this will eventually work out.

My estimation is that FSD is a problem of time/motion vs risk problem. As speed goes up, a second must be split into more parts for analysis as to risks. Accelerating "vision" processing by bypassing SW directly to HW opens opportunities for programming expansion. It is such an interesting challenge. I hope there is going to be a book written to capture the process. It seems to me this is new territory that will soon become more commonplace as more Neural Nets are condensed into matter.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

lascavarian said:


> My estimation is that FSD is a problem of time/motion vs risk problem. As speed goes up, a second must be split into more parts for analysis as to risks. Accelerating "vision" processing by bypassing SW directly to HW opens opportunities for programming expansion. It is such an interesting challenge. I hope there is going to be a book written to capture the process. It seems to me this is new territory that will soon become more commonplace as more Neural Nets are condensed into matter.


That's the interesting thing about neural nets. The SW is not SW in the traditional sense. It is not something that is written by a developer and then later tested for bugs. It is _*trained*_ using simulations (which may be derived from real world sensor data) and effectively programs itself. And by and large this training can occur completely inside a computer, and not actually on the road somewhere. The purpose of a beta program in this sense is simply to provide more real world data for the neural net to learn (new situations, intersections, etc.)

Having been driving with autopilot for the past 2.5 months, I must say that it does really seem like driving around with your teenager behind the wheel. Autopilot definitely acts like a brand new driver, and you do need to be there to correct it. Hopefully it will get better with time and collective experience.


----------



## woodisgood

NOGA$4ME said:


> That's the interesting thing about neural nets. The SW is not SW in the traditional sense. It is not something that is written by a developer and then later tested for bugs. It is _*trained*_ using simulations (which may be derived from real world sensor data) and effectively programs itself. And by and large this training can occur completely inside a computer, and not actually on the road somewhere. The purpose of a beta program in this sense is simply to provide more real world data for the neural net to learn (new situations, intersections, etc.)


Is it trained using simulations or based on how real drivers (ie all of us) respond to a particular situation? For example when sensors encounter situation x, 95.6% of drivers do the following...


----------



## Hollywood7

People... Tesla has to get this update & every subsequent update correct. Even though they list it as Beta, the press is watching very carefully, & after the first V. 9 accident, it will be plastered on every news page & TV News available.

For those of you wanting to "Test" the earliest release of the software... I can wait till it's "Proven"; This isn't like testing the next version of Microsoft Word; If Word crashes, no big deal, If your car application crashes, so do you!

I have no problem waiting for the Tesla engineers to do their thing in the labs & release it to us when they feel it's safe enough for the lowest common denominator of Tesla driver to use it.


----------



## Bernard

NOGA$4ME said:


> That's the interesting thing about neural nets. The SW is not SW in the traditional sense. It is not something that is written by a developer and then later tested for bugs. It is _*trained*_ using simulations (which may be derived from real world sensor data) and effectively programs itself. And by and large this training can occur completely inside a computer, and not actually on the road somewhere. The purpose of a beta program in this sense is simply to provide more real world data for the neural net to learn (new situations, intersections, etc.)
> 
> Having been driving with autopilot for the past 2.5 months, I must say that it does really seem like driving around with your teenager behind the wheel. Autopilot definitely acts like a brand new driver, and you do need to be there to correct it. Hopefully it will get better with time and collective experience.


I don't think training the neural nets is the purpose of early access. After all, Tesla has access to *all* Tesla cars for purposes of training -- that is, in fact, one of its major advantages over the competition. With far more miles driven and recorded through its models S, X, and now 3 than any other company in the autonomous driving business, it has a huge advantage when it comes to improving its FSD system.
Beta testers are there for early *human* feedback -- to report human issues with the beta software, so that Tesla can remove rough spots or walk back some changes or quickly modify how an added feature can be used before releasing the software to the public. (The alpha testers in the company seem to have as their main focus safety of added features, not how these features play within the entire environment -- in any case, Tesla can induct more early access members than it has employees interested in the alpha-testing program.)
Once the release is public, Tesla gets plenty of feedback from the general owner population -- early access members presumably have no special status that would cause their comments on public releases to be handled any differently from those of any other Tesla owner.


----------



## Matt Asic

Slightly different direction.... Can you change the suggested route in V9? I don't want AP taking me to an off ramp I don't want to go to.


----------



## babula

Matt Asic said:


> Slightly different direction.... Can you change the suggested route in V9? I don't want AP taking me to an off ramp I don't want to go to.


Probably obvious, but you can just disable AP, exit yourself and renable when needed.


----------



## babula

Hollywood7 said:


> People... Tesla has to get this update & every subsequent update correct. Even though they list it as Beta, the press is watching very carefully, & after the first V. 9 accident, it will be plastered on every news page & TV News available.
> 
> For those of you wanting to "Test" the earliest release of the software... I can wait till it's "Proven"; This isn't like testing the next version of Microsoft Word; If Word crashes, no big deal, If your car application crashes, so do you!
> 
> I have no problem waiting for the Tesla engineers to do their thing in the labs & release it to us when they feel it's safe enough for the lowest common denominator of Tesla driver to use it.


I think we are all aware of this, just excited and eager to use all the new features (i.e. a lot of us already bought and prepared our usb sticks to try out the dashcam).


----------



## Matt Asic

babula said:


> Probably obvious, but you can just disable AP, exit yourself and renable when needed.


Well... yeah... But at some point they'll have to allow you to adjust the route if they're ever going to make it fully autonomous. I'm just wondering if v9 has the capability.


----------



## Trebonius

Matt Asic said:


> Well... yeah... But at some point they'll have to allow you to adjust the route if they're ever going to make it fully autonomous. I'm just wondering if v9 has the capability.


If it's fully autonomous, wouldn't it be correcting my route, not the other way around?


----------



## Matt Asic

Trebonius said:


> If it's fully autonomous, wouldn't it be correcting my route, not the other way around?


There's no mapping SW that is right 100% of the time. Unlike me 

Ironically, I have to ignore the route my car gives me every day because it takes me right by the factory in Fremont which is always slower than the SW thinks it is.


----------



## giarC71

babula said:


> I think we are all aware of this, just excited and eager to use all the new features (i.e. a lot of us already bought and prepared our usb sticks to try out the dashcam).


I've bought a 1TB USB flash drive...will this work?


----------



## babula

giarC71 said:


> I've bought a 1TB USB flash drive...will this work?


Sounds excessive but it should work if you formatted to FAT32


----------



## JTE

babula said:


> Sounds excessive but it should work if you formatted to FAT32


Or rather exfat. The FAT32 filesystem has a 4GB limit.


----------



## Reliev

@John England the drive I bought was 128gb and formatted in fat 32 @SoFlaModel3 has a youtube channel where he showed you can do bigger than 4gb I can't remember the size but you can get a much bigger size on fat 32. not sure the limitation but I can confirm a 128gb that has fat 32 file format and is no issue.


----------



## JustTheTip

John England said:


> Or rather exfat. The FAT32 filesystem has a 4GB limit.


To clarify. FAT32 can only handle single files no larger than 4GB. Max partition size on a FAT32 system is 2TB, so if you have a 3TB hard drive or greater you need more than 1 partition.


----------



## tipton

granted, things can change and I imagine one day you will be able to set the dashcam to save everything - but for how it is setup right now I think you could get by with a very small thumb drive. like 8gb should be plenty. you can only save 10 minutes worth of material at a time and when it does save it saves each video in a 1 minute increment, plus you have to tell it to save it doesn't do so automatically I've read. no doubt many things will change in the future though and I imagine eventually you'll be able to playback saved videos from the app, etc.


----------



## JustTheTip




----------



## MelindaV

John England said:


> Or rather exfat. The FAT32 filesystem has a 4GB limit.


the car does not seem to recognize exFAT formatting.
at least my exFAT formatted USB that I added some music to, the folder was shown, but showed as empty. Reformatted to FAT32, added the same audio files, and they showed up.


----------



## Eli

Car does recognize the ext3 filesystem, at least for USB music playback, so presumably that will work for the dashcam files also.


----------



## JTE

I stand corrected.


----------



## giarC71

John England said:


> I stand corrected.


The 1T flash drive is on Amazon for 19.99. I was like with upgrades in the future why not have a larger drive.


----------



## JTE

giarC71 said:


> The 1T flash drive is on Amazon for 19.99. I was like with upgrades in the future why not have a larger drive.


I am routinely staggered by how cheap storage has gotten these days. That's a fraction of what I paid for my 256GB, but it looks like the resounding word used for that particular flash drive in the reviews is "garbage." Inquiring minds want to know if it works out for you, though.


----------



## Wavern

John England said:


> I am routinely staggered by how cheap storage has gotten these days. That's a fraction of what I paid for my 256GB, but it looks like the resounding word used for that particular flash drive in the reviews is "garbage." Inquiring minds want to know if it works out for you, though.


Please note, brand name 1TB thumb drives on Amazon are going for much higher. I've not found any $20 thumb drives near the 1TB size that have any positive reviews. It's quite possible to hack a thumb drive to report as 1TB of space and have it configured as a loop device meaning that data is written into a virtual trash can instead of onto a readable part of the drive.

Very likely 1TB for $19.99 falls into the too good to be true area unfortunately..


----------



## PNWmisty

iChris93 said:


> I'm not sure if they could implement this in a way that would work 100% when two people with phone keys are in the car. They would probably need to get the phone keys working 100% first.


We often go places with two active phones and they both work 100% so I don't know what you mean when you say "get the phone keys working 100% first." Adding profile recognition should be easy and shouldn't affect the reliability.


----------



## Mitchell

When is Version 9 anticipates to be released?


----------



## LUXMAN

tipton said:


> granted, things can change and I imagine one day you will be able to set the dashcam to save everything - but for how it is setup right now I think you could get by with a very small thumb drive. like 8gb should be plenty. you can only save 10 minutes worth of material at a time and when it does save it saves each video in a 1 minute increment, plus you have to tell it to save it doesn't do so automatically I've read. no doubt many things will change in the future though and I imagine eventually you'll be able to playback saved videos from the app, etc.


Just to be clear. It saves a 1 hour continuous loop in one file. Then if you tap it, it will save the last 10 minutes in a separate file. If you do that allot, it could add up.


----------



## LUXMAN

Mitchell said:


> When is Version 9 anticipates to be released?


US: Hey, when can we get Version 9?

ELON: Soon

US: How soon?

ELON: End of the Week

US: Which week?

ELON:


----------



## LUXMAN

Mitchell said:


> When is Version 9 anticipates to be released?


Seriously, it was supposed to be out by now, but apparently in testing still. So maybe soon. That is what this thread is about but it is a bit long to go through


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> Just to be clear. It saves a 1 hour continuous loop in one file.


Where did you hear that?

I've heard that it keeps the last hour, but I haven't heard anything about whether it's a single file or multiple files. I would think that it's more likely to be six 10-minute-long files. Then "saving the last 10 minutes" becomes an easier operation.


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> Where did you hear that?
> 
> I've heard that it keeps the last hour, but I haven't heard anything about whether it's a single file or multiple files. I would think that it's more likely to be six 10-minute-long files. Then "saving the last 10 minutes" becomes an easier operation.


https://electrek.co/2018/09/26/tesla-dashcam-feature-autopilot-camera-version-9/

Here are the details about the dashcam feature in the Owner's Manual:

*About Dashcam*
In addition to supporting Autopilot features, the narrow forward-facing camera can now record and store video footage on a USB flash drive. This can be convenient in situations where you want a video recording of a particular incident, such as a collision. You can pause, resume, or save video recording directly from your vehicle's touchscreen.

Note: Dashcam may not be available in certain market regions or in vehicles built before approximately August 1, 2017.

Note: Dashcam only works when your vehicle is powered on (see Starting and Powering Off). Dashcam does not record video when your vehicle is powered off.

*Using Dashcam*
Dashcam requires a dedicated flash drive with FAT32 formatting (NTFS and exFAT are not currently supported). Before you can use the flash drive for dashcam, you must manually add a base-level folder in the flash drive called "TeslaCam" (without the quotation marks). This folder is required for your vehicle to know where to store the video files; dashcam does not work without it.

After adding the required folder to your supported flash drive, insert it into one of your vehicle's front USB ports (see Interior Storage and Electronics). The rear USB ports are meant for charging mobile devices and do not support dashcam. When your vehicle recognizes the flash drive, a dashcam icon appears in the status bar at the top of your touchscreen and dashcam automatically begins recording.

Touch the dashcam icon to control dashcam:


Pause: Press and hold the dashcam icon to stop recording. The red dot on the dashcam icon disappears.
Resume: Tap the dashcam icon, when recording is paused, to start recording video on the flash drive. The red dot on the dashcam icon appears. _The dashcam stores approximately one hour of the most recent video footage on the flash drive before new video begins overwriting old video_.
Save: Tap the dashcam icon, when actively recording, to archives the most recent ten minutes of video. The video files are saved on the flash drive with a unique timestamp. These saved video recordings are not overwritten by new recordings.
To access the video footage from dashcam, remove the flash drive and use a personal computer to access the video files located in the "TeslaCam" folder.
Note: When connected, the flash drive is dedicated to dashcam only. It cannot also be used to play media files.

Note: Tesla recommends using a flash drive with as much available storage as possible. If your flash drive does not have sufficient storage, an alert displays and dashcam may be unable to save video files.

Note: Refer to About Autopilot for information on limitations of the forward facing camera and how to clean it. For best results, ensure that both the camera and the windshield have good visibility.

EDIT: I am also confirming this with someone who is testing V9


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> _The dashcam stores approximately one hour of the most recent video footage on the flash drive before new video begins overwriting old video_.


I had read that. Note that this makes no mention of a single video file.


> EDIT: I am also confirming this with someone who is testing V9


OK. And this person confirms that the card contains just a single 1-hour-long file in addition to any saved files?


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> I had read that. Note that this makes no mention of a single video file.
> OK. And this person confirms that the card contains just a single 1-hour-long file in addition to any saved files?


I see your point there. I took that to mean one file which is different than other dashcams so maybe not one file.

I am waiting on his reply. I will post his response when I get it


----------



## JustTheTip

1 minute clips of 30MB each.


----------



## LUXMAN

JustTheTip said:


> 1 minute clips of 30MB each.


Source? Do you have V9?
If so, does it just save the last 10 one minute clips when you tap the camera?


----------



## ChiTesla

LUXMAN said:


> Source? Do you have V9?
> If so, does it just save the last 10 one minute clips when you tap the camera?


Good Question. I am wondering if it saves 10 one minute clips also. This would be tedious to view.

Maybe it will combine the 10 clips together into one continuous video.


----------



## ChiTesla

JustTheTip said:


>


Have you had a chance to use the Dash Cam feature?
Have you viewed the video after saving 10 minutes?
Is it one continuous video or 10 one minute clips?


----------



## garsh

JustTheTip said:


> 1 minute clips of 30MB each.


Oh yeah, it's in the screenshot that JustTheTip posted earlier in this thread:


----------



## GDN

Since we are all just guessing at this point, it does make sense they would have a single file name for the most recent hour that gets overwritten continuously. They keep that unique name and manage one file vs having to piece together and manage thousands or hundreds of thousands of file names over time. If you tap the icon for the last 10 minutes - they cut a new file with a unique name, write it to the USB drive and forget it, it's up to you to save it or manage it. They want some simple overhead here. Only time will tell.


Edit - OK forget my theory. Can't believe they'd make it too complicated, but if that Tesla graphic is real, then they are saving 1 minute clips, I guess they tackled how to manage them someway. There is software that can recognize and stitch clips together seamlessly, but the don't talk about that. Took a Hawaii helicopter ride once. Bought the video. It was a USB stick with 20 video files. Had to install the video playback SW. It found the video, clicked play and it played them all together seamlessly, I didn't have to select each video. Tesla doesn't talk about that, they just say manage and watch the clips from your PC, so it's wait and see.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Matt Asic said:


> I have to ignore the route my car gives me every day because it takes me right by the factory in Fremont which is always slower than the SW thinks it is.


You don't think Tesla knows it's slower? 










That's just your car feeling home sick and wanting to see mommy and uncle Elon.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> Since we are all just guessing at this point,


Nope, not a guess. Definitely 1-minute long files. See screenshot above.


> ...it does make sense they would have a single file name for the most recent hour that gets overwritten continuously.


From a file-management perspective, that actually made little sense to me. You would record one hour of video, then blow that file away in order to record the next hour. What if the new hour just started, and you try to save the last 10 minutes? It wouldn't work, because you deleted the last file. So, you could keep the last two hour-long files around, but then you need twice the space.

With 1-minute-long files, when you want to save the last 10 minutes, it's pretty easy to just concatenate the last 10 files into a new file.


----------



## slasher016

Ok someone educate me. People seem really geeked about the dash cam. Why is it so important to so many people? I've never even thought about it as something I would want.


----------



## LUXMAN

slasher016 said:


> Ok someone educate me. People seem really geeked about the dash cam. Why is it so important to so many people? I've never even thought about it as something I would want.


You can have evidence in a crash possibly. Or capture some other happenings on the road. 
This was right in front of me yesterday morning. 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/page-26#post-157614

Then a few minutes later, this guy almost him me.
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/page-26#post-157616


----------



## LUXMAN

garsh said:


> Nope, not a guess. Definitely 1-minute long files. See screenshot above.
> From a file-management perspective, that actually made little sense to me. You would record one hour of video, then blow that file away in order to record the next hour. What if the new hour just started, and you try to save the last 10 minutes? It wouldn't work, because you deleted the last file. So, you could keep the last two hour-long files around, but then you need twice the space.
> 
> With 1-minute-long files, when you want to save the last 10 minutes, it's pretty easy to just concatenate the last 10 files into a new file.


Yeah. My current dash cam has the option for 1,2 and 3 minute clips. I have it set for 3 minute clips and it just overwrites the last one when full. So I guess they will just overwrite the oldest minute when they get to an hour of recorded (non-saved) video


----------



## LUXMAN

JustTheTip said:


>


Can you tell us where this chart comes from?


----------



## NOGA$4ME

garsh said:


> Nope, not a guess. Definitely 1-minute long files. See screenshot above.
> From a file-management perspective, that actually made little sense to me. You would record one hour of video, then blow that file away in order to record the next hour. What if the new hour just started, and you try to save the last 10 minutes? It wouldn't work, because you deleted the last file. So, you could keep the last two hour-long files around, but then you need twice the space.


Well, not really, because video supports streaming and since we're not streaming to tape, you could still achieve a continuous stream of video that just writes the new data out, and frees up the sectors containing the hour-old data. When you hit the save button, it would just create a new file by putting in some header information, copying the last 10 minutes of data to the new file, and then tack on whatever trailer is necessary. Voila!

Or of course, you can just manage 60 1 minute files and just rotate through them, which is apparently what Tesla is doing. But the streaming approach is not that difficult and does not require 2 hours (or even 1 hour and 10 minutes) of data to be stored.


----------



## JustTheTip

LUXMAN said:


> Can you tell us where this chart comes from?


Tesla.


----------



## LUXMAN

JustTheTip said:


> Tesla.


yeah. thanks


----------



## JustTheTip

slasher016 said:


> Ok someone educate me. People seem really geeked about the dash cam. Why is it so important to so many people? I've never even thought about it as something I would want.


----------



## Reliev

the chart I saw was from a Reddit user not from Tesla he added the Tesla logo.
just trying to clear up information @JustTheTip and @LUXMAN

edit here is the link

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9l4ptf


----------



## lascavarian

Technical question. How fast is the write to the USB drive? If there is an accident, will the video stream be able to complete the write to the USB drive fast enough to beat a "power down" situation related to safety?

I would think there is a safety logic that interrupts certain functions in the event of an accident/air bags deployed etc.

I guess it could be that cameras are a high priority in the sense that they can document what happens in an accident or failure so there may be a high likelihood that they lose data in only the most extreme cases.


----------



## Vladimír Michálek

NOGA$4ME said:


> Well, not really, because video supports streaming and since we're not streaming to tape, you could still achieve a continuous stream of video that just writes the new data out, and frees up the sectors containing the hour-old data. When you hit the save button, it would just create a new file by putting in some header information, copying the last 10 minutes of data to the new file, and then tack on whatever trailer is necessary. Voila!
> 
> Or of course, you can just manage 60 1 minute files and just rotate through them, which is apparently what Tesla is doing. But the streaming approach is not that difficult and does not require 2 hours (or even 1 hour and 10 minutes) of data to be stored.


Something like a ring buffer holding last hour of video stream is unnecessary construction on top of existing filesystem. It doesn't bring any new functionality, just complicates everything.


----------



## ER1C8

lascavarian said:


> Technical question. How fast is the write to the USB drive? If there is an accident, will the video stream be able to complete the write to the USB drive fast enough to beat a "power down" situation related to safety?
> 
> I would think there is a safety logic that interrupts certain functions in the event of an accident/air bags deployed etc.
> 
> I guess it could be that cameras are a high priority in the sense that they can document what happens in an accident or failure so there may be a high likelihood that they lose data in only the most extreme cases.


The AutoPilot computer is run off of the 12V system which does not shut down during an accident. Only the High Voltage system shuts down.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

lascavarian said:


> Technical question. How fast is the write to the USB drive? If there is an accident, will the video stream be able to complete the write to the USB drive fast enough to beat a "power down" situation related to safety?
> 
> I would think there is a safety logic that interrupts certain functions in the event of an accident/air bags deployed etc.
> 
> I guess it could be that cameras are a high priority in the sense that they can document what happens in an accident or failure so there may be a high likelihood that they lose data in only the most extreme cases.


You're talking on the order of milliseconds. In the context of video that shows events leading up to an accident that are happening in terms of seconds, I can't imagine that missing the last 10th of a second or so is going to be critical.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Vladimír Michálek said:


> Something like a ring buffer holding last hour of video stream is unnecessary construction on top of existing filesystem. It doesn't bring any new functionality, just complicates everything.


Actually it's not a construction on top of an existing filesystem, it IS the filesystem! The scheme I described is no different than what would happen with separate files except that one block at a time is marked free (and the head pointer changed), versus periodically opening a new file and marking all blocks of the outgoing file as being unallocated/free. In fact, I would argue that it's more efficient and elegant to handle it in this fashion rather than managing 60 different separate files. In particular, you can always get exactly 10 (or N) minutes of video without having to stitch together multiple files and having to worry about getting a partial snip from the 11th file.


----------



## plankeye

LUXMAN said:


> Then a few minutes later, this guy almost him me.
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/page-26#post-157616


Shouldn't have been riding in his blind spot, @LUXMAN! 

I know sometimes it's unavoidable, but I try to do it as little as possible.


----------



## JTE

Since this thread has already been hijacked six ways from Sunday... here's another tangent.

Curious if any of you lucky individuals that received Early Access invites have used, or are using, the Tesla JSON REST API to nab data from your car and/or control it. I can understand the restriction on TeslaFi, etc. but what about personally created apps or scripts?


----------



## lairdb

NOGA$4ME said:


> Actually it's not a construction on top of an existing filesystem, it IS the filesystem! The scheme I described is no different than what would happen with separate files except that one block at a time is marked free (and the head pointer changed), versus periodically opening a new file and marking all blocks of the outgoing file as being unallocated/free. In fact, I would argue that it's more efficient and elegant to handle it in this fashion rather than managing 60 different separate files. In particular, you can always get exactly 10 (or N) minutes of video without having to stitch together multiple files and having to worry about getting a partial snip from the 11th file.


That's not how video files work, unless you want them not to be video files without postprocessing. Video files have container information, header information, differential and baseline frames depending on the codec, etc. -- you can't just lop off the first X bytes (even if they happened to be aligned with a block marker, incidentally). A ring buffer of X one minute files, and occasionally splicing them together, is much more robust and maintainable.


----------



## PatrickM

slasher016 said:


> Ok someone educate me. People seem really geeked about the dash cam. Why is it so important to so many people? I've never even thought about it as something I would want.


Until it happens that you are in an accident that was totally not your fault and the other guy tells the police some completely fabricated story about how the accident was completely your fault and the photos and positioning of the cars don't conclusively prove either story and you are stuck with the insurance bill to fix your car.... until that happens to you, you won't understand how useful it is. I was once like you.


----------



## tipton

JustTheTip said:


> 1 minute clips of 30MB each.


I can confirm this. it does not save 1 big file for an hour long. it saves everything in 1 minute clips.

in fact, if you just remove the USB without hitting the save button you'll be able to see the last hours worth of files on there. so this is good in case you got in an accident and didn't have a way to hit the save button on the display.

this is why I would say the majority of people would be fine using a small 8GB or even lower thumb drive. You don't need anything big unless you plan on saving tons of video, but I have no idea why anyone would need to do that.


----------



## twm01

Wow, over 90% of M3s on TeslaFi are now on 36.2


----------



## Vladimír Michálek

NOGA$4ME said:


> Actually it's not a construction on top of an existing filesystem, it IS the filesystem! .


My point exactly, why reinvent the wheel? You don't have to mark empty anything, FS does that for you. And if you yank it out of the USB, the files are just there, I'm immediately usable.


----------



## Rich M

slasher016 said:


> Ok someone educate me. People seem really geeked about the dash cam. Why is it so important to so many people? I've never even thought about it as something I would want.





PatrickM said:


> Until it happens that you are in an accident that was totally not your fault and the other guy tells the police some completely fabricated story about how the accident was completely your fault and the photos and positioning of the cars don't conclusively prove either story and you are stuck with the insurance bill to fix your car.... until that happens to you, you won't understand how useful it is. I was once like you.


I have dash cams in both my other vehicles. They're useful for a lot of other things too.

Catching roadside curiosities and rare cars
Severe weather (have a few sweet lightning shots over the years)
I couldn't remember if I closed my garage door after leaving once so I pulled over and played back the file of me leaving the house to confirm.


----------



## NJturtlePower

twm01 said:


> Wow, over 90% of M3s on TeslaFi are now on 36.2


Yup...as posted in the 36.2 thread.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Vladimír Michálek said:


> My point exactly, why reinvent the wheel? You don't have to mark empty anything, FS does that for you. And if you yank it out of the USB, the files are just there, I'm immediately usable.


I don't understand what you mean by the "FS does that for you". No it doesn't...when you delete a file, whether you realize it or not, bits are being written to the FAT (filesystem) to mark the blocks (clusters/sectors/take your pick on the term) that were formerly used by that file as being free. It doesn't just happen magically. Although maybe by "FS" you mean that the device driver handles it for you...well no different in what I was describing...the device driver would handle all the actual manipulation of the FAT bits transparently to the upper level application even realizing it. And at the device driver level, it is no more complicated to do it this way than to open a new file and delete an old one each minute. In fact, it spreads out the workload evenly throughout the whole minute rather than having a large chunk of work to do each minute.

Sure, the raw data file alone would not be viewable without post-processing...as I said earlier, when you hit "Save" to save your 10 minute clip, a header & trailer would have to be slapped on. So yes, there is the advantage of having ready-to-play video files if you yank the USB without hitting "Save", but on the other hand, if you want 5 minutes of video, you're going to have to do some manipulation of the 5 1-minute files anyway.


----------



## darco

Eli said:


> Car does recognize the ext3 filesystem, at least for USB music playback, so presumably that will work for the dashcam files also.


Ooo... That would likely work much better than FAT32. I'll have to give that a shot.

Not that it would really matter too much in this application.


----------



## darco

plankeye said:


> Shouldn't have been riding in his blind spot, @LUXMAN!
> 
> I know sometimes it's unavoidable, but I try to do it as little as possible.


This reminds me of a good question: Does anyone have an idea if autopilot-on-nav uses defensive driving techniques, such as avoiding blind spots, giving people space to merge, etc?


----------



## Vladimír Michálek

NOGA$4ME said:


> ..well no different in what I was describing....


The huge difference is that the FS driver is already there, ready to be used. You could do it yourself, but why bother? It's not like you'd have to solve some profound performance limitation that forces you to use one continuous memory block and nothing else, especially when it would also mean worse usability (the hour buffer not being directly accessible as files).


----------



## JustTheTip

darco said:


> This reminds me of a good question: Does anyone have an idea if autopilot-on-nav uses defensive driving techniques, such as avoiding blind spots, giving people space to merge, etc?


You'll have to ask Mel Gibson how he drove in Mad Max.


----------



## Mike

darco said:


> This reminds me of a good question: Does anyone have an idea if autopilot-on-nav uses defensive driving techniques, such as avoiding blind spots, giving people space to merge, etc?


First time in a Model S that had EAP (18 months ago) I was uncomfortable because the car was totally comfortable sitting in others blind spots.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Mike said:


> First time in a Model S that had EAP (18 months ago) I was uncomfortable because the car was totally comfortable sitting in others blind spots.


There is a simple fix for this problem, it's the pedal on the right!!! I always let Autopilot do it's thing, right up until I need to do mine. Keeping the car out of a blind spot is pretty simple by controlling speed. Either via the scroll wheel or a slight push on the accelerator you can leave Autopilot engage and still stay very clear of traffic.


----------



## iChris93

relidtm said:


> the chart I saw was from a Reddit user not from Tesla he added the Tesla logo.
> just trying to clear up information @JustTheTip and @LUXMAN
> 
> edit here is the link
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9l4ptf


Exactly. This is misleading and not from Tesla so I do no think we really know what to expect yet.


----------



## iChris93

I'm starting to wonder if this is for V9 or the website


----------



## lairdb

Vladimír Michálek said:


> The huge difference is that the FS driver is already there, ready to be used. You could do it yourself, but why bother? It's not like you'd have to solve some profound performance limitation that forces you to use one continuous memory block and nothing else, especially when it would also mean worse usability (the hour buffer not being directly accessible as files).


This is pretty far off topic, but I'd be curious to see the driver call you're talking about. To the best of my personal recollection, none of FAT, exFAT, NTFS, ext2, ext3, btrfs, HPFS, FDOS, or Files-11 supported truncate from beginning.


----------



## babula

3V Pilot said:


> There is a simple fix for this problem, it's the pedal on the right!!! I always let Autopilot do it's thing, right up until I need to do mine. Keeping the car out of a blind spot is pretty simple by controlling speed. Either via the scroll wheel or a slight push on the accelerator you can leave Autopilot engage and still stay very clear of traffic.


I do the same but if you hit a speed limit it doesn't let you accelerate until you disable AP (guess you could temporarily disabled, speed up and re-engage).


----------



## FF35

babula said:


> I do the same but if you hit a speed limit it doesn't let you accelerate until you disable AP (guess you could temporarily disabled, speed up and re-engage).


This isn't true. I don't have the speed limit warning enabled though.


----------



## LUXMAN

plankeye said:


> Shouldn't have been riding in his blind spot, @LUXMAN!
> 
> I know sometimes it's unavoidable, but I try to do it as little as possible.


Yeah. I knew I was there and was watching him closely cuz I had a feeling. Lots of construction here and you gotta watch these guys. It isn't too far from the community entrance and I had to turn soon. So I coulda held back but he was not going fast so I woulda been going real slow.


----------



## Vladimír Michálek

lairdb said:


> This is pretty far off topic, but I'd be curious to see the driver call you're talking about. To the best of my personal recollection, none of FAT, exFAT, NTFS, ext2, ext3, btrfs, HPFS, FDOS, or Files-11 supported truncate from beginning.


fopen("dashcam59.mp4", "w") not enough for you?

Actually on second thought, I'd rather name the files like rolling_2018-10-05_0950.mp4, always creating new files and deleting the old ones so that when you pull the usb drive and put it in your computer, you immediately see what's recorded.


----------



## Gavyne

Here we go:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048118186518835200


----------



## hdgmedic

2018.39.5 a1c2332 has begun.


----------



## hdgmedic

Gavyne said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048118186518835200


I am disappointed about the drive on navigation. I was really digging that part of the update. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## babula

FF35 said:


> This isn't true. I don't have the speed limit warning enabled though.


I saw this today while driving that's why I mentioned it. Where do you disable that anyway?


----------



## garsh

NOGA$4ME said:


> ...you could still achieve a continuous stream of video that just writes the new data out, and frees up the sectors containing the hour-old data





NOGA$4ME said:


> Actually it's not a construction on top of an existing filesystem, it IS the filesystem! The scheme I described is no different than what would happen with separate files except that one block at a time is marked free (and the head pointer changed), versus periodically opening a new file and marking all blocks of the outgoing file as being unallocated/free.


The FAT32 filesystem is a very simple filesystem. While I agree that you *could* have a scheme like this with a better filesystem, that's not how it's actually going to work.


----------



## ER1C8

Gavyne said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048118186518835200


Well that sucks but is probably for the best.


----------



## 3V Pilot

babula said:


> I saw this today while driving that's why I mentioned it. Where do you disable that anyway?


Hit the gear icon while in the autopilot menu.


----------



## TrevP

garsh said:


> The FAT32 filesystem is a very simple filesystem. While I agree that you *could* have a scheme like this with a better filesystem, that's not how it's actually going to work.


Literally every dashcam employs FAT32. It's very basic and cross platform for good measure. Nothing wrong with compatible even though there are way better filesystems out there now (ZFS, BRTFS, APFS etc...)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Model 3 in Missouri now on 2018.39.5


----------



## Reliev

so it looks like if you can do 4 referrals you can get early access to the program, it also looks like they are giving away 100$ credit to everyone with a card, I think its time for me to make up cards and hand them out when people seem remotely interested
It kind of sucks we couldn't get it already oh well.
@SoFlaModel3 and others you may get it after all.

https://www.tesla.com/support/referral-program

Mods feel free to move this but I remember people asking a lot on this thread about early access.


----------



## FF35

It seems like 39.5 is the wide release but can anyone confirm that?


----------



## NOGA$4ME

FF35 said:


> It seems like 39.5 is the wide release but can anyone confirm that?


On what basis are you making this statement?


----------



## wackojacko

babula said:


> I do the same but if you hit a speed limit it doesn't let you accelerate until you disable AP (guess you could temporarily disabled, speed up and re-engage).


you can accelerate with the pedal, you can not increase speed via the wheel with EAP engaged. but you can accelerate, I get a message all the time Auto Steer limited to xx speed, but I've stepped on the pedal to go above that and auto steer still works. no I'm talking like 10 KM/h not like 40 lol.


----------



## G0GR33N

NOGA$4ME said:


> On what basis are you making this statement?


I think so too because TeslaFi already has 7 installs for this release today


----------



## G0GR33N

relidtm said:


> https://www.tesla.com/support/referral-program


According to this, all Model 3 Owners, regardless of Trim get $100 supercharging credit...

We "Early Model 3 Owners" get that too?


----------



## FF35

NOGA$4ME said:


> On what basis are you making this statement?


Telepathy.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

G0GR33N said:


> I think so too because TeslaFi already has 7 installs for this release today


I'm going to be a bit more skeptical until I see the %-age get up into the 2% or more range. It's still at 0.3% of the reporting population and given the recent invites to the early access program, I'm not surprised to see a higher number (even though those people should not be sharing data with TeslaFi--it hasn't stopped a few people so far).

But I agree...we should continue to monitor the rollout and see.


----------



## wackojacko

G0GR33N said:


> According to this, all Model 3 Owners, regardless of Trim get $100 supercharging credit...
> 
> We "Early Model 3 Owners" get that too?


I think the catch is we did not click through a referral link, at least I did not.


----------



## neps

Looks like v9 is going wide, minus the newer autonav, based on a tweet from Elon:

https://electrek.co/2018/10/05/tesl...-pulling-navigate-on-autopilot-elon-musk/amp/


----------



## ChrisC

wackojacko said:


> you can accelerate with the pedal, you can not increase speed via the wheel with EAP engaged. but you can accelerate, I get a message all the time Auto Steer limited to xx speed, but I've stepped on the pedal to go above that and auto steer still works. no I'm talking like 10 KM/h not like 40 lol.


Just don't hit 90mph by pressing accelerator pedal while autopilot is engaged. Not only did the car beep at me and turn autopilot off it disabled it until I put the car in park  Not much wiggle room with 85mph speed limits here in Texas.


----------



## G0GR33N

wackojacko said:


> I think the catch is we did not click through a referral link, at least I did not.


How could have the reservation holders click through a referral link? 
They should just give this to us too


----------



## garsh

G0GR33N said:


> According to this, all Model 3 Owners, regardless of Trim get $100 supercharging credit...


Nice catch! That appears to be correct.


> We "Early Model 3 Owners" get that too?


That's a good question. So far, it looks like the answer is "no", but maybe Tesla will make a change here.


----------



## G0GR33N

garsh said:


> Nice catch! That appears to be correct.
> That's a good question. So far, it looks like the answer is "no", but maybe Tesla will make a change here.


Yes... Fingers Crossed!


----------



## iChris93

ChrisC said:


> Just don't hit 90mph by pressing accelerator pedal while autopilot is engaged. Not only did the car beep at me and turn autopilot off it disabled it until I put the car in park  Not much wiggle room with 85mph speed limits here in Texas.


I don't think Tesla is comfortable with the depth of vision to increase it past 90 mph.


----------



## Reliev

I tried tweeting hopefully it works


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048198723971555329


----------



## FF35

relidtm said:


> I tried tweeting hopefully it works
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048198723971555329


Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyybe you can edit that to include ALL Model 3 owners to date!


----------



## Reliev

@FF35 lol feel free to tweet also


----------



## FF35

Tesla actually specified the terms:




> Related vehicle order must be placed between May 19, 2017 and December 10, 2018.





> Owners who reach each level of referral orders after October 4, 2018 will be eligible for updated vehicle awards above.





> Referral orders placed between September 19, 2018 and October 4, 2018 will be eligible for prior vehicle awards.





> New, leased vehicles are eligible. All Model 3 Performance orders placed before August 1, 2018 will be given unlimited Supercharging, no referral required.





> Free unlimited Supercharging and Supercharging credits will only apply to the original vehicle owner and for the duration of original vehicle ownership.


----------



## ergela

FF35 said:


> It seems like 39.5 is the wide release but can anyone confirm that?


Just had a guy check, still not available for a push, 36.2 latest for general availability.


----------



## FF35

relidtm said:


> @FF35 lol feel free to tweet also


No twitter here. It will be the demise of society.


----------



## Crafty

FWIW I received the V.9 this morning at about 4am. Installed at 7am and it took about 25 mins. So far so good but we'll see how the new autopilot works once I'm on the highway this afternoon.

Edit to add that it's 2018.39.5 a1c2332.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Crafty said:


> FWIW I received the V.9 this morning at about 4am. Installed at 7am and it took about 25 mins. So far so good but we'll see how the new autopilot works once I'm on the highway this afternoon.
> 
> Edit to add that it's 2018.39.5 a1c2332.


Are you part of the early access program? (Not that you could legally answer, but you did already break the rules once if you are!)


----------



## FF35

Crafty said:


> FWIW I received the V.9 this morning at about 4am. Installed at 7am and it took about 25 mins. So far so good but we'll see how the new autopilot works once I'm on the highway this afternoon.
> 
> Edit to add that it's 2018.39.5 a1c2332.


No early invite, correct?


----------



## G0GR33N

Crafty said:


> FWIW I received the V.9 this morning at about 4am. Installed at 7am and it took about 25 mins. So far so good but we'll see how the new autopilot works once I'm on the highway this afternoon.
> 
> Edit to add that it's 2018.39.5 a1c2332.


If you got
2018.39.5 a1c2332​then you might not have autonav 
Please do keep us posted...


----------



## Crafty

NOGA$4ME said:


> Are you part of the early access program? (Not that you could legally answer, but you did already break the rules once if you are!)


I can LEGALLY say that I'm not part of the early access program. 

I assume the full autonav upgrade isn't included based on Elon's tweets regarding holding it back. But just driving around town this am the surrounding vehicle recognition is improved.


----------



## G0GR33N

Crafty said:


> I can LEGALLY say that I'm not part of the early access program.
> 
> I assume the full autonav upgrade isn't included based on Elon's tweets regarding holding it back. But just driving around town this am the surrounding vehicle recognition is improved.


Thanks for sharing... you bring hope....!!!!!


----------



## Crafty

G0GR33N said:


> Thanks for sharing... you bring hope....!!!!!


To be honest I was surprised when I logged on here to see that it hadn't gone out wide. Not sure why I got lucky, but I also got 36.2 right when it dropped (about a day after picking up the car last month) so maybe I have a lucky VIN or something.


----------



## G0GR33N

Crafty said:


> To be honest I was surprised when I logged on here to see that it hadn't gone out wide. Not sure why I got lucky, but I also got 36.2 right when it dropped (about a day after picking up the car last month) so maybe I have a lucky VIN or something.


amen


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Crafty said:


> I can LEGALLY say that I'm not part of the early access program.


I did have to think twice about whether I should have put "legally" in quotes. Of course there is no law being broken by talking about your participation in the program, but it's certainly not allowed per the terms of the program.

Anyway, congrats and here's hoping that it is a wide release.


----------



## ChiTesla

ChrisC said:


> Just don't hit 90mph by pressing accelerator pedal while autopilot is engaged. Not only did the car beep at me and turn autopilot off it disabled it until I put the car in park  Not much wiggle room with 85mph speed limits here in Texas.


Yes. I've done this twice. Its like getting caught with your hand in the cookie jar.

I wasn't aware of the ability to reset autopilot by putting it in park. Does this work at 80 mph?


----------



## garsh

FF35 said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyybe you can edit...


NOPE!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1044694605654970368


----------



## NR4P

All these comments about people try to get into the TEAP. I have to wonder if there are legal agreements people sign to be "in".
I have been part of a few companies beta programs but I refused one for a national wireless company.
They required participants to INDEMNIFY them over any defects or breach. I couldn't imagine little old me, their customer, indemnifying a multi billion $ corporation.

Hopefully folks that did agree to the TEAP did not indemnify Tesla.


----------



## G0GR33N

NR4P said:


> All these comments about people try to get into the TEAP. I have to wonder if there are legal agreements people sign to be "in".
> I have been part of a few companies beta programs but I refused one for a national wireless company.
> They required participants to INDEMNIFY them over any defects or breach. I couldn't imagine little old me, their customer, indemnifying a multi billion $ corporation.
> 
> Hopefully folks that did agree to the TEAP did not indemnify Tesla.


----------



## ChrisC

ChiTesla said:


> Yes. I've done this twice. Its like getting caught with your hand in the cookie jar.
> 
> I wasn't aware of the ability to reset autopilot by putting it in park. Does this work at 80 mph?


Yea, it works fine at 80mph, although the highway was extremely well marked and curves were very slow so best case scenario for AP. Did kind of feel bad having the car get onto my case about my driving though. Made me remember to disengage AP in the future when passing at higher speeds though.


----------



## roarkrd

I'm currently on 2018.36.2 and just got the update notification about 15 minutes ago. Oddly enough, that was about the time the mobile service tech pulled into my driveway. Likely a coincidence, but great timing nonetheless.


----------



## wackojacko

ChrisC said:


> Just don't hit 90mph by pressing accelerator pedal while autopilot is engaged. Not only did the car beep at me and turn autopilot off it disabled it until I put the car in park  Not much wiggle room with 85mph speed limits here in Texas.


Good to know, but I actually set my speed limit to 135 KM/h or about 84MPH. figure that's fast enough (100 is our limit here anyways) and reduces possibility of tickets. my EAP is maxed at 125KM/h but I can step on the pedal to get it to 135 KM/h.


----------



## wackojacko

G0GR33N said:


> How could have the reservation holders click through a referral link?
> They should just give this to us too


I guess maybe we could have clicked first, I don't know. anyways I got my little model 3 on delivery 

Would be nice to get $150 CDN. But I get programs change, not like I can buy again and return with my old receipt like I do when stores lower the price and won't match their own price.


----------



## FF35

For those that received the wide release, did the app notify you or you noticed the update was available when you entered your car?


----------



## G0GR33N

FF35 said:


> For those that received the wide release, did the app notify you or you noticed the update was available when you entered your car?


You get an app notification with all the releases. Most of the times it shows up when you finish your trip so you might not have noticed. But I have seen both, through the app & in the car..
If you are asking about being able to update from the app...then...most of the people getting the wide release may not have had been on version 39.x, which is what you need to be able to update from the app.
EDIT: I am still on 32.x


----------



## FF35

G0GR33N said:


> You get an app notification with all the releases. Most of the times it shows up when you finish your trip so you might not have noticed. But I have seen both, through the app & in the car..
> If you are asking about being able to update from the app...then...most of the people getting the wide release may not have had been on version 39.x, which is what you need to be able to update from the app.
> EDIT: I am still on 32.x


I've never gotten a notice on my app that a software update was available. However, I've always gotten a notice on my app when the software update was completed. I'm currently on 36.2


----------



## G0GR33N

FF35 said:


> I've never gotten a notice on my app that a software update was available. However, I've always gotten a notice on my app when the software update was completed. I'm currently on 36.2


Well, I can assure you that you get an app notification for s/w availability too. It does not say what version it is. Just a pop up saying New Software Available..


----------



## FF35

G0GR33N said:


> Well, I can assure you that you get an app notification for s/w availability too. It does not say what version it is. Just a pop up saying New Software Available..


Hmmmm. Maybe my phone is jacked up.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

FF35 said:


> Hmmmm. Maybe my phone is jacked up.


Go into the app and check the notification settings to make sure the Sofware Update notifications are on.


----------



## JWardell

Yikes... go on vacation for a week and this place explodes! 

As I posted over in the early access program thread I too received an invite, and rolled out of my bed at Disney and mashed whatever buttons on my phone to sign up ASAP. I got an email confirming that I am enrolled. I have not received anything since, including any new software past 36.2

As for the NDA comments here, I do not have any agreements in my email or certainly on paper, and "I DO NOT RECALL" reading much on my cell phone screen, but until I actually am privy to any exclusive information or software, there is nothing I can't talk about. Maybe that will change...

But to answer questions, I do have EAP but not FSD, I only submitted my first feedback last week and received a reply within hours of the invite (so I initially thought they were related), and I have some AP use but not what I would consider to be tons of miles worth. As I mentioned, my coworker also received an invite, and he has only had his 3 for a few weeks and just used autopilot for the first time this past weekend (!!) so that does not seem to be a prerequisite at all.
It really does seem to be truly random selection.
And yes I use TeslaFi extensively, didn't even notice any mention that I need to stop it. Is that why I haven't received anything? Who knows. It also doesn't take much to realize I actively discuss technical info here and reddit too. So I don't think they are losing at that stuff.
If those who have access want to discuss privately feel free to PM or email me. If I do get something, then maybe you'll know if it I suddenly shut up


----------



## Rich M

The app notification is hit or miss for many. Of the 5 updates I've had since delivery, the app only notified me twice. The rest of the time I didn't know about it until I opened the door and the screen showed an update was available.


----------



## TesLou

JWardell said:


> Yikes... go on vacation for a week and this place explodes!
> 
> As I posted over in the early access program thread I too received an invite, and rolled out of my bed at Disney and mashed whatever buttons on my phone to sign up ASAP. I got an email confirming that I am enrolled. I have not received anything since, including any new software past 36.2
> 
> As for the NDA comments here, I do not have any agreements in my email or certainly on paper, and "I DO NOT RECALL" reading much on my cell phone screen, but until I actually am privy to any exclusive information or software, there is nothing I can't talk about. Maybe that will change...
> 
> But to answer questions, I do have EAP but not FSD, I only submitted my first feedback last week and received a reply within hours of the invite (so I initially thought they were related), and I have some AP use but not what I would consider to be tons of miles worth. As I mentioned, my coworker also received an invite, and he has only had his 3 for a few weeks and just used autopilot for the first time this past weekend (!!) so that does not seem to be a prerequisite at all.
> It really does seem to be truly random selection.
> And yes I use TeslaFi extensively, didn't even notice any mention that I need to stop it. Is that why I haven't received anything? Who knows. It also doesn't take much to realize I actively discuss technical info here and reddit too. So I don't think they are losing at that stuff.
> If those who have access want to discuss privately feel free to PM or email me. If I do get something, then maybe you'll know if it I suddenly shut up


When you got the initial email and clicked the "Learn More" button at the bottom, that's when the NDA popped up.


----------



## JTE

Oy, I hope the "wide release" releases wide soon so I can stop checking and get some work done!


----------



## Craig Bennett

John England said:


> Oy, I hope the "wide release" releases wide soon so I can stop checking and get some work done!


There will always be the next software version to obsess over.


----------



## JWardell

TesLou said:


> When you got the initial email and clicked the "Learn More" button at the bottom, that's when the NDA popped up.


Perhaps...I don't think a web pop-up could be considered a document though, considering there is no record and no signature, especially as one swipe and a click and it's gone.
However I just determined with someone else that I received a different email than others received, mine had no terms.


----------



## JTE

Craig Bennett said:


> There will always be the next software version to obsess over.


Very true, especially since we have to wait for Drive-on-Nav now...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> so it looks like if you can do 4 referrals you can get early access to the program, it also looks like they are giving away 100$ credit to everyone with a card, I think its time for me to make up cards and hand them out when people seem remotely interested
> It kind of sucks we couldn't get it already oh well.
> @SoFlaModel3 and others you may get it after all.
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/support/referral-program
> 
> Mods feel free to move this but I remember people asking a lot on this thread about early access.


I have 7 referrals now 

I wonder if this is 4 from today though...

EDIT: this has definitely changed. My 5th referral was good for an invite to an unveiling and a power wall. The power wall is now gone. Also my third was for early access to Tesla roof. The first gave the choice of a Model S for Kids or HPWC.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

JWardell said:


> Perhaps...I don't think a web pop-up could be considered a document though, considering there is no record and no signature, especially as one swipe and a click and it's gone.
> However I just determined with someone else that I received a different email than others received, mine had no terms.


Well it was never a "legal" document in the first place. It was just a page informing you of what the rules are and if you were to violate them it's not like they'd sue you, but they certainly would not push you early updates any more!


----------



## fmcotton

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have 7 referrals now
> 
> I wonder if this is 4 from today though...
> 
> EDIT: this has definitely changed. My 5th referral was good for an invite to an unveiling and a power wall. The power wall is now gone. Also my third was for early access to Tesla roof. The first gave the choice of a Model S for Kids or HPWC.


Does the referer and referee both get $100.00 supercharger credit, or is it just the referee?


----------



## dragonvoi

I got v9 and I like it!

I just threw up a quick video of the change in the vent interface. pretty cool but...






I remember the old interface, when you joined the two dots you could send the stream to one spot like maybe your right shoulder the only can't do that with this one, it just splits.


----------



## Reliev

@fmcotton pretty sure its only the person who gets it. that's how the old one goes I only have one solar referral and its been taking months for it to happen. I need a youtube channel now.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

fmcotton said:


> Does the referer and referee both get $100.00 supercharger credit, or is it just the referee?


Just the referee.

The referrer gets the awards listed in your loot box.


----------



## neps

@SoFlaModel3 do you get the prize at each level, or if you pick one do you start over at zero? Like if you took the Kids car, would you're second referral be the kids car / wall charger again?

How have ya'll gotten your referrals? through your youtube postings?


----------



## #drizzydang

I dont have the update yet. WTH?!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

neps said:


> @SoFlaModel3 do you get the prize at each level, or if you pick one do you start over at zero? Like if you took the Kids car, would you're second referral be the kids car / wall charger again?
> 
> How have ya'll gotten your referrals? through your youtube postings?


You get each prize at each level, so you don't have to "save up". It seems as though they must be mostly YouTube as a most I do not know the person. 2 were people that I know.


----------



## plankeye

dragonvoi said:


> I got v9 and I like it!
> 
> I just threw up a quick video of the change in the vent interface. pretty cool but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the old interface, when you joined the two dots you could send the stream to one spot like maybe your right shoulder the only can't do that with this one, it just splits.


Oh man. They have to put that feature back in. I'll have to issue a bug report or something...if I ever get V9.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have 7 referrals now
> 
> I wonder if this is 4 from today though...
> 
> EDIT: this has definitely changed. My 5th referral was good for an invite to an unveiling and a power wall. The power wall is now gone. Also my third was for early access to Tesla roof. The first gave the choice of a Model S for Kids or HPWC.


Are you gonna get the powerwall???? 
I just signed up for Tesla Solar but it looks like the powerwall doesn't make sense for me unless it was free


----------



## Mike

3V Pilot said:


> There is a simple fix for this problem, it's the pedal on the right!!! I always let Autopilot do it's thing, right up until I need to do mine. Keeping the car out of a blind spot is pretty simple by controlling speed. Either via the scroll wheel or a slight push on the accelerator you can leave Autopilot engage and still stay very clear of traffic.


Agreed. I wasn't driving it at the time.


----------



## ronmis

v9 should start rolling out shortly. Everyone go home and connect to your wifi asap 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048313784085839874


----------



## Claudine

Hey guys just an FYI, I'm selling Ultrasonic Organic Software Expediting miniature boulders.

They come in various colors and the color you get will be random.

They work by putting them on your dash board when you're parked and it will get your Tesla updates to your vwhiveh 5-63% sooner. 100% garanteed.

I'll be selling them for the low low price of $800 each. One rock is only good for one update. You can also chose to do a monthly subscription for $200 a month for a minimum of 2 years and it will include all the updates. Or, better yet, family plan of $500 a month for 3 years minimum with the max of 2 cars on the family plan!

If you PM me and I don't get back to you, I'll be in my backyard for a bit.








The first 5 buyers will get a rock autographed by Elon's self professed favorite Tesla Owner!

Act now, supplies are limited!!

BTW, since I just did you guys a HUGE favor by letting you know how to get the update faster, any other tips besides being on WiFi, setting the car that priority, and giving your car it's own network mesh? Lol


----------



## Hollywood7

Claudine said:


> Hey guys just an FYI, I'm selling Ultrasonic Organic Software Expediting miniature boulders.
> 
> They come in various colors and the color you get will be random.
> 
> They work by putting them on your dash board when you're parked and it will get your Tesla updates to your vwhiveh 5-63% sooner. 100% garanteed.
> 
> I'll be selling them for the low low price of $800 each. One rock is only good for one update. You can also chose to do a monthly subscription for $200 a month for a minimum of 2 years and it will include all the updates. Or, better yet, family plan of $500 a month for 3 years minimum with the max of 2 cars on the family plan!
> 
> If you PM me and I don't get back to you, I'll be in my backyard for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first 5 buyers will get a rock autographed by Elon's self professed favorite Tesla Owner!
> 
> Act now, supplies are limited!!
> 
> BTW, since I just did you guys a HUGE favor by letting you know how to get the update faster, any other tips besides being on WiFi, setting the car that priority, and giving your car it's own network mesh? Lol


Those look just like the Weather rocks you sold me last year!


----------



## fmcotton

ronmis said:


> v9 should start rolling out shortly. Everyone go home and connect to your wifi asap
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048313784085839874


I've been connected to WiFi all day. No v9 yet


----------



## Tim Frost

hdgmedic said:


> Okie doke. T-minus 10 days


Seriously, is there any information out there about when software updates are, or are likely to be released and to whom? 
Thanks!


hdgmedic said:


> Okie doke. T-minus 10 days


----------



## RichEV

ronmis said:


> v9 should start rolling out shortly. Everyone go home and connect to your wifi asap
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048313784085839874


It has been almost an hour since tweet 1/ but still only 0.6% of cars on teslafi have 39.5. Come on send us the megabytes!


----------



## Claudine

Hollywood7 said:


> Those look just like the Weather rocks you sold me last year!


Ugh! You ungrateful summamabitz!

No more magic rocks for you!


----------



## JustTheTip

Calm down people. lol


----------



## MacInfoSys

I saw this and wondering how much of 9.0 and possibly 9.1 will require the FULL FSD upgrade even prior to the next year hardware upgrade offering. Has anyone with 9.0 and ONLY with EAP confirm if the 360 view is avail to them? And has anyone with 9.0 and pre-paid FSD confirm if the 360 view is avail ?

https://www.slashgear.com/tesla-v9-...e-but-big-autopilot-upgrade-delayed-05548911/

"Cars with the Full Self-Driving hardware package can now use all eight of the external cameras for a 360-degree, bird's eye view. That should make parking easier."


----------



## ymilord

We pretty much already know everything on this list. But this time its official from the source.

https://www.tesla.com/blog/introduc...paign=V9&utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=social


----------



## Emerald AP

This may be a silly question, but the wife just asked me and I didn't have an answer.

For the lucky brethren among us who're on v9.0 - if 9.0 is bringing a browser, does anything prevent owners from pulling up spotify on the browser and using that for music? Asking because Slacker is so persistent with locking my toddlers and me out from playing "Roar" by Katy Perry daily (but you'd listened to it just two days ago, you say?). Well, it will improve our punctuality at school SO much if we can all collectively "Roar" whenever we want! 

Also - is browser interaction locked while the vehicle is in motion?


----------



## babula

Emerald AP said:


> This may be a silly question, but the wife just asked me and I didn't have an answer.
> 
> For the lucky brethren among us who're on v9.0 - if 9.0 is bringing a browser, does anything prevent owners from pulling up spotify on the browser and using that for music? Asking because Slacker is so persistent with locking my toddlers and me out from playing "Roar" by Katy Perry daily (but you'd listened to it just two days ago, you say?). Well, it will improve our punctuality at school SO much if we can all collectively "Roar" whenever we want!
> 
> Also - is browser interaction locked while the vehicle is in motion?


Its not locked when the vehicle is in motion.

I believe you might be able to use Spotify that way, some folks have done it on the S from what I've read online.


----------



## babula

WIFI was mentioned in the official tweet, what about folks who don't have WIFI access at home? I thought the update was small enough to send over LTE (unlike Map updates for example).


----------



## ymilord

Running html5test.com shows that the web browser does not have access to the audio API. So, unfortunately, you will not be able to play audio via a webpage. The international variants of the Model S & X have Spotify as the default streaming source vs. Slacker.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Are you gonna get the powerwall????
> I just signed up for Tesla Solar but it looks like the powerwall doesn't make sense for me unless it was free


Yes to the Powerwall - at least as a backup power supply until I get solar.



RichEV said:


> It has been almost an hour since tweet 1/ but still only 0.6% of cars on teslafi have 39.5. Come on send us the megabytes!


The same 15 cars have had 39.5 since before the Tweet.


----------



## babula

ymilord said:


> Running html5test.com shows that the web browser does not have access to the audio API. So, unfortunately, you will not be able to play audio via a webpage. The international variants of the Model S & X have Spotify as the default streaming source vs. Slacker.


Thats unfortunate :-( Can you post the full stats from html5test? I'm curious how it ranks in general. What is the browser based on?


----------



## slasher016

Been watching my wifi since I got home. 2.12 MB ugh... it's not doing anything.


----------



## Hollywood7

MacInfoSys said:


> I saw this and wondering how much of 9.0 and possibly 9.1 will require the FULL FSD upgrade even prior to the next year hardware upgrade offering. Has anyone with 9.0 and ONLY with EAP confirm if the 360 view is avail to them? And has anyone with 9.0 and pre-paid FSD confirm if the 360 view is avail ?
> 
> https://www.slashgear.com/tesla-v9-...e-but-big-autopilot-upgrade-delayed-05548911/
> 
> "Cars with the Full Self-Driving hardware package can now use all eight of the external cameras for a 360-degree, bird's eye view. That should make parking easier."


There has to be a time where Tesla gives us FSD Pre-Payers something for our money.
Come on Tesla throw us an FSD bone!


----------



## neps

plankeye said:


> Oh man. They have to put that feature back in. I'll have to issue a bug report or something...if I ever get V9.


And @dragonvoi it looks like from this video you can split or join the air stream by dragging the visualization


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048315074341814272


----------



## LUXMAN

Anyone get it yet?


----------



## plankeye

LUXMAN said:


> Anyone get it yet?


Good question. Nothing here.  .Nice Twitter tease.


----------



## slasher016

plankeye said:


> Good question. Nothing here.  .Nice Twitter tease.


Now they're just taunting us, got an email too about it coming soon and a notification in my app inbox that it was coming soon too.


----------



## Mitchell

LUXMAN said:


> Seriously, it was supposed to be out by now, but apparently in testing still. So maybe soon. That is what this thread is about but it is a bit long to go through


Thank you. I'm new to the forum


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Anyone get it yet?


Took my wife's car to dinner just to stay on WiFi and nothing... 

Edit - and made a new friend...


----------



## NEO

slasher016 said:


> Now they're just taunting us, got an email too about it coming soon and a notification in my app inbox that it was coming soon too.


Same telling me to stay connected to wifi


----------



## NR4P

Got the email and inbox notice too. Been working from home today and car was on wifi all day. Maybe overnight?


----------



## Mike

MacInfoSys said:


> I saw this and wondering how much of 9.0 and possibly 9.1 will require the FULL FSD upgrade even prior to the next year hardware upgrade offering. Has anyone with 9.0 and ONLY with EAP confirm if the 360 view is avail to them? And has anyone with 9.0 and pre-paid FSD confirm if the 360 view is avail ?
> 
> https://www.slashgear.com/tesla-v9-...e-but-big-autopilot-upgrade-delayed-05548911/
> 
> "Cars with the Full Self-Driving hardware package can now use all eight of the external cameras for a 360-degree, bird's eye view. That should make parking easier."


It looks like you need FSD to get the 360 view, targets that look like trucks, cars, motorcycles, etc.....as well as the red line if you signal to change lane and someone is in your blind spot.


----------



## slasher016

Mike said:


> It looks like you need FSD to get the 360 view, targets that look like trucks, cars, motorcycles, etc.....as well as the red line if you signal to change lane and someone is in your blind spot.


If you read the actual release from Tesla it specifics AP 2.0+ hardware...not that you have FSD.


----------



## Maynerd

GIVE IT TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plankeye

NR4P said:


> Got the email and inbox notice too. Been working from home today and car was on wifi all day. Maybe overnight?


Are we all sleeping in the car tonight?


----------



## MacInfoSys

slasher016 said:


> If you read the actual release from Tesla it specifics AP 2.0+ hardware...not that you have FSD.


A lot of unknown till it is widely released. Everything I read on this page seems to point to EAP that V9 is releasing and will have added on with later releases that didn't make the cut on 9.0 except the end portion on the FULL Self driving capability where it states the 8 camera's are used and it basically drives itself.... Which I recall would need the new hardware upgrade that is coming next year.

The big question is if Tesla will release specific functions in version 9 that it feels falls under the FSD even without the need for the new hardware upgrade but it would need the additional $3000-5000 purchase for it to work.

https://www.tesla.com/autopilot


----------



## Mike

slasher016 said:


> If you read the actual release from Tesla it specifics AP 2.0+ hardware...not that you have FSD.












@slasher016 Ah, yes....seen. I stand corrected. Thanks.


----------



## Maynerd

slasher016 said:


> If you read the actual release from Tesla it specifics AP 2.0+ hardware...not that you have FSD.


I do anyways. So no big deal.


----------



## Claudine

NR4P said:


> Got the email and inbox notice too. Been working from home today and car was on wifi all day. Maybe overnight?


Same.

I was supposed to meet someone at the airport. I should have met him a couple hours ago. Instead I'm stuck at home waiting for this update.

I might have to file a lawsuit against Elon if the person decides not to wait for me and goes back to Nigeria with the $500 Million USD he promised me because I loaned him some money.


----------



## Jimbydude

I got email/notification and thought woohoo, can't wait to try out the new nav....oh wait..
https://electrek.co/2018/10/05/tesl...date-pulling-navigate-on-autopilot-elon-musk/

ah well, Missile Command it is then....


----------



## dragonvoi

neps said:


> And @dragonvoi it looks like from this video you can split or join the air stream by dragging the visualization
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048315074341814272


Yes, you can split I even show it in my short clip but when you join and point say upper left towards the passenger b pillar, it splits back up.






look at 00.15


----------



## aronth5

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Took my wife's car to dinner just to stay on WiFi and nothing...
> 
> Edit - and made a new friend...
> 
> View attachment 15560


Looks like you need V9 autopark so you stay
within the parking spot lines


----------



## JustTheTip

MacInfoSys said:


> I saw this and wondering how much of 9.0 and possibly 9.1 will require the FULL FSD upgrade even prior to the next year hardware upgrade offering. Has anyone with 9.0 and ONLY with EAP confirm if the 360 view is avail to them? And has anyone with 9.0 and pre-paid FSD confirm if the 360 view is avail ?
> 
> https://www.slashgear.com/tesla-v9-...e-but-big-autopilot-upgrade-delayed-05548911/
> 
> "Cars with the Full Self-Driving hardware package can now use all eight of the external cameras for a 360-degree, bird's eye view. That should make parking easier."


Key word is "hardware". All Model 3s have the FSD hardware.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

My dad just got 9.0 on his S

EDIT - false alarm. They got the “email” and thought they had it lol.


----------



## plankeye

dragonvoi said:


> Yes, you can split I even show it in my short clip but when you join and point say upper left towards the passenger b pillar, it splits back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at 00.15


Right. It appears to be just doing the split behavior that we currently have. It's missing the ability to combine the streams. Can you click the line with the dots above?


----------



## webdriverguy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My dad just got 9.0 on his S


Camped out in my car since 30 mins. Nothing. Come on......


----------



## hdgmedic

Claudine said:


> Same.
> 
> I was supposed to meet someone at the airport. I should have met him a couple hours ago. Instead I'm stuck at home waiting for this update.
> 
> I might have to file a lawsuit against Elon if the person decides not to wait for me and goes back to Nigeria with the $500 Million USD he promised me because I loaned him some money.


I went by to grab him. I couldn't locate him. It's all good, though. I already gave him my social security number and bank account info so he could get a hold of me.


----------



## plankeye

webdriverguy00 said:


> Camped out in my car since 30 mins. Nothing. Come on......


How much slower can they do a "wide release?"


----------



## Rich M

I don't think anyone has gotten a software download during evening prime time. It's always been in the 1-3 AM time frame, but maybe someone with the fancy google data tracking router could chime in.


----------



## JWardell

You guys know full well this isn't coming till Monday right? The servers get the weekend off.
Oh wait, Monday is a holiday...


----------



## NJturtlePower

So I just dropped off my car at 5:30pm at the Springfield service center and within 30-min of leaving I got an app notification for an available software update!!!! 

Is this some kind of sick joke?  I'm already on 36.2 so what else can it be besides V9?

But of course I won't get the car back until Tues. or Wedns. though....


----------



## Rich M

NJturtlePower said:


> I got an app notification for an available software update!!!!


1. Uhoh, what's it in for?
2. The only time I brought my car in for service, I got a software update notification while it was at the service center, and it just re-downloaded the version I already had at the time (yes, that's a possibility)


----------



## webdriverguy

JWardell said:


> You guys know full well this isn't coming till Monday right? The servers get the weekend off.
> Oh wait, Monday is a holiday...


Nooooooooooo


----------



## ronmis

Rich M said:


> I don't think anyone has gotten a software download during evening prime time. It's always been in the 1-3 AM time frame, but maybe someone with the fancy google data tracking router could chime in.


All my updates have downloaded between 1-6am. I'm sure they don't want to use valuable LTE bandwidth during peak hours. But again, I've gotten my updates through wifi, so not sure what's going on


----------



## dragonvoi

Is it just me or do you think this is a mistake?

When you join your air streams, and point it to say, the middle of the car, you effectively shut off the vent on the outside of the car, right?

To those waiting can you check this please?


----------



## plankeye

Rich M said:


> I don't think anyone has gotten a software download during evening prime time. It's always been in the 1-3 AM time frame, but maybe someone with the fancy google data tracking router could chime in.


Two of the updates I have gotten were late afternoon/early evening. Only one was overnight.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Rich M said:


> 1. Uhoh, what's it in for?
> 2. The only time I brought my car in for service, I got a software update notification while it was at the service center, and it just re-downloaded the version I already had at the time (yes, that's a possibility)


Nothing big... My steering wheel alignment has been off ever so slightly since delivery day and they are replacing the black plastic window triangles since they are bowing/warped.

I dunno never had any false update notification before, never heard that was a thing...just weird it was within 30-min of drop off. Came up twice already on my phone..next time it does i'll screen shot it.

Side note I do see 17 cars got 39.5 today which is interesting because they shouldn't be logging if they are early access program cars. 

Oh and they ran out of Tesla loaners so I'm stuck with this strange BMW X2...weirdest brake feel I've ever experienced and I get a lot of rental cars for work travel.


----------



## 3V Pilot

plankeye said:


> How much slower can they do a "wide release?"


Slow, this isn't slow, this is Tesla Time my friend. Didn't you see Interstellar? Time is all screwed up in space!!!


----------



## hdgmedic

JWardell said:


> You guys know full well this isn't coming till Monday right? The servers get the weekend off.
> Oh wait, Monday is a holiday...


Lies!


----------



## webdriverguy

hdgmedic said:


> Lies!


Also you have Monday off?


----------



## Rich M

NJturtlePower said:


> My steering wheel alignment has been off ever so slightly since delivery day


Same, it turned 3 out of 4 wheels were way off on alignment.



NJturtlePower said:


> never had any false update notification before, never heard that was a thing


It wasn't false, it actually went through the whole download/install process, but at the end it was still the same version.


----------



## woodisgood

plankeye said:


> Are we all sleeping in the car tonight?


Is water wet?


----------



## babula

woodisgood said:


> Is water wet?


I feel like a weirdo, reparked my car in WIFI range and now I'm watching it like a hawk from the window...


----------



## Unplugged

webdriverguy00 said:


> Nooooooooooo





JWardell said:


> You guys know full well this isn't coming till Monday right? The servers get the weekend off.
> Oh wait, Monday is a holiday...


I can tell when someone is from "back East." The western states don't even know about the Indigenous Americans Day. No one even recalls it when it occurs, except they hear on the news about the Chicago River turning red. Wait. Oh, that's for St. Patrick's Day.

I once went to Maine on vacation, and didn't realize it was so-called Columbus Day weekend. I now realize that this weekend marks the true end of summer for you folks. The sales were amazing because all the stores were closing for the season.


----------



## JTE

3V Pilot said:


> Slow, this isn't slow, this is Tesla Time my friend. Didn't you see Interstellar? Time is all screwed up in space!!!


I KNEW IT!


----------



## aeonaeon

mine is doing this.. basically nothing!


----------



## TrevP

Definitely connect your car to wifi to get it faster.

Tesla says so right in the document :

https://www.tesla.com/blog/introducing-software-version-9


----------



## SoFlaModel3

TrevP said:


> Definitely connect your car to wifi to get it faster.
> 
> Tesla says so right in the document :
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/blog/introducing-software-version-9


I've been on WiFi for the 7 hours and picked up 20 MB. Killing me!


----------



## plankeye

TrevP said:


> Definitely connect your car to wifi to get it faster.
> 
> Tesla says so right in the document :
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/blog/introducing-software-version-9


So, 1 week vs. 2?


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

So it doesn’t look like anyone has actually gotten it since Tesla announced it as wide release.


----------



## webdriverguy

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> So it doesn't look like anyone has actually gotten it since Tesla announced it as wide release.


True


----------



## darkhelmet7

aeonaeon said:


> mine is doing this.. basically nothing!
> 
> View attachment 15572


Have you noticed your Meraki blocking Tesla traffic? I had mine too locked down and it was blocking lots of requests from the car and the app. The event log also shows some interesting traffic from the car that appears to be using the wrong ip info. It gets labeled as internet martian traffic.


----------



## 2Kap

I wish Tesla was on the ball with updates like Apple is with theirs. Smh.


----------



## Claudine

hdgmedic said:


> I went by to grab him. I couldn't locate him. It's all good, though. I already gave him my social security number and bank account info so he could get a hold of me.


Phew! Thanks...I really need that $500 million dollars.

I plan to use all of it to buy as many model 3's as I can using my referral code.

Then I won't have to join these desperate threads anymore because I'll get early access 2,232 times faster!


----------



## Chan B

I got a download of around 452Mb could be v9 without Nav on Autopilot. At 4pm today car isn’t indicating anything


----------



## Craig Bennett

I am as impatient as the next person (probably worse) but I’ve only owned a Tesla since mid Aug so I remember when the software/firmware you got when you left the dealers lot was what you had until you bought a new car (ALMOST always).

Gratitude people!!!!!

Now I have to go check to make sure my M3 is still connected to WIFI, my router has a good internet connection, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## RichEV

Chan B said:


> I got a download of around 452Mb could be v9 without Nav on Autopilot. At 4pm today car isn't indicating anything


You got a download in the 4:00 hour and now at - 10:00 - you still don't have an update message in your car? That's just mean.


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

I’m guessing we’ll start to see activity around 11/midnight pdt


----------



## iChris93

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> I'm guessing we'll start to see activity around 11/midnight pdt


Any reason to guess that?


----------



## Claudine

After waiting in line to reserve...
Then waiting for an invite (that was tough)...
Then waiting to order...
Then waiting for a VIN (hard)...
Then waiting for delivery....

I thought the feening would be over!

This is unacceptable!

This car has been hands down the *WORST*

at hiding how obsessive I can be over stuff I really want.


----------



## Claudine

Chan B said:


> I got a download of around 452Mb could be v9 without Nav on Autopilot. At 4pm today car isn't indicating anything


Try shaking it.


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

iChris93 said:


> Any reason to guess that?


Mostly just a guess. It's the last few hours of the day for Tesla. Also seems to go with what people say about getting updates at 1-3 in the morning (if they're elsewhere in the U.S.)


----------



## hdgmedic

Claudine said:


> Phew! Thanks...I really need that $500 million dollars.
> 
> I plan to use all of it to buy as many model 3's as I can using my referral code.
> 
> Then I won't have to join these desperate threads anymore because I'll get early access 2,232 times faster!


And you'll get a free Roadster!


----------



## aeonaeon

darkhelmet7 said:


> Have you noticed your Meraki blocking Tesla traffic? I had mine too locked down and it was blocking lots of requests from the car and the app. The event log also shows some interesting traffic from the car that appears to be using the wrong ip info. It gets labeled as internet martian traffic.


i am not blocking anything on the 3 yet! as you can see the client is whitelisted so basiscally has full outbound access to the internet. Still nothing!


----------



## babula

Claudine said:


> Try shaking it.


Trust me I tried this already, nothing yet...


----------



## Claudine

hdgmedic said:


> And you'll get a free Roadster!


I don't want a stinky roadster!

I want _my precious_ v9.

Lol, yeah. I know. I lost it. Sanity is overrated anyway.


----------



## joelliot

MacInfoSys said:


> I saw this and wondering how much of 9.0 and possibly 9.1 will require the FULL FSD upgrade even prior to the next year hardware upgrade offering. Has anyone with 9.0 and ONLY with EAP confirm if the 360 view is avail to them? And has anyone with 9.0 and pre-paid FSD confirm if the 360 view is avail ?
> 
> https://www.slashgear.com/tesla-v9-...e-but-big-autopilot-upgrade-delayed-05548911/
> 
> "Cars with the Full Self-Driving hardware package can now use all eight of the external cameras for a 360-degree, bird's eye view. That should make parking easier."


So I have FSD and now, with 39.5, my car see cars/trucks/vans beside my car in the display. ...haven't had a chance to test the blind spot detection, but the side cameras must be working for it to pick up the vehicles being displayed because the they would not be visible to the front camera as they come up from behind. ...not sure if I'm just lucky, I'm not in any early access program, but I do have decent WiFi in my driveway and FSD. I also tend to use autopilot in any situation where it can be engaged.


----------



## ChiTesla

babula said:


> Trust me I tried this already, nothing yet...


I tapped around the area on the screen where the the update icon would be like 25 times thinking maybe I could unlock a back door to the update and BAM! The garage door opened.

Now I just need to clean my screen.


----------



## Craig Bennett

Claudine said:


> I don't want a stinky roadster!
> 
> I want _my precious_ v9.
> 
> Lol, yeah. I know. I lost it. Sanity is overrated anyway.


YOU: Your honor, I know murder is wrong BUT there I was sitting at home (on a Friday night no less) waiting for V9 and my S.O. rebooted my router.

Judge: CASE DISMISSED!


----------



## Claudine

Craig Bennett said:


> YOU: Your honor, I know murder is wrong BUT there I was sitting at home (on a Friday night no less) waiting for V9 and my S.O. rebooted my router.
> 
> Judge: CASE DISMISSED!


Lol!

He knows!

He needed to charge last night and when I woke up my baby was back closest to the WiFi.

v9 > Marriage


----------



## T. Antony

Does anyone know if the Obstacle-Aware Acceleration feature is available for cars without FSD or EAP? I don’t have either but would love to have this feature. The blog post mentions it is for all cars with FSD hardware so it sounds like it should be there for all Model 3s.


----------



## Claudine

T. Antony said:


> Does anyone know if the Obstacle-Aware Acceleration feature is available for cars without FSD or EAP? I don't have either but would love to have this feature. The blog post mentions it is for all cars with FSD hardware so it sounds like it should be there for all Model 3s.


Correct, it's available without FSD or EAP on Model 3.


----------



## NR4P

Curious about the BSM. Says you need the FSD h/w, some state here all M3's have FSD h/w, but do you have to have paid for FSD?

If the last part is yes, that would be a misleading representation of FSD as it was offered. Some will know soon I suspect.


----------



## GDN

Wow. Have company this weekend. Just getting to check in and 6 more pages of posts.

2 things to note and it is interesting the different experiences we each have. So far to date, each of my software updates I have received appropriate notices on the phone. Also all of my notices have come in the evening between 6 and 9 and 2 of them were at 6 pm almost on the dot.

Last was the v9 email earlier tonight. Thought that was just almost cruel from Tesla. Was visiting when I glanced at my mail. I thought v9 was waiting on me. Took me a minute to realize it wasn’t an install notice but just an email update. So the wait goes on.


----------



## Claudine

NR4P said:


> Curious about the BSM. Says you need the FSD h/w, some state here all M3's have FSD h/w, but do you have to have paid for FSD?
> 
> If the last part is yes, that would be a misleading representation of FSD as it was offered. Some will know soon I suspect.


It will now use the side cameras which is part of FSD hardware (by their wording) but you don't have to purchase the software.

Elon feels that you shouldn't have to pay extra for the safety features that are built in. EAP and FSD are convenience features.

So, BSM will work with the v9 update when it gets here by the 31st of Nevuary.


----------



## MartyF

@Claudine @Craig Bennett

I think the crime of calling the roadster "stinky" is much more serious than murder.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

The other day while parked outside and connected to my home wi-fi, I noticed that every time I re-entered my vehicle that it appeared to be waking up. This got me to thinking that it probably sleeps a lot more when not plugged in and that maybe the best, most reliable way to get updates is when it's plugged in and connected to wi-fi and it can afford to stay awake.

So, if you want to get V9, I would think you'd also want to plug in.


----------



## Craig Bennett

Claudine said:


> Correct, it's available without FSD or EAP on Model 3.


Are you sure about that? According to the V9 release notes on Tesla.com, you access the setting on the Autopilot page. Is the page enabled even w/o EAP or FSD? I can't tell since I have EAP.


----------



## Claudine

MartyF said:


> @Claudine @Craig Bennett
> 
> I think the crime of calling the roadster "stinky" is much more serious than murder.


Agreed!

But it's the crime of passion long brutal wait for v9 that has eroded my sanity and caused me to commit such an offense.


----------



## Claudine

Craig Bennett said:


> Are you sure about that? According to the V9 release notes on Tesla.com, you access the setting on the Autopilot page. Is the page enabled even w/o EAP or FSD? I can't tell since I have EAP.


Yes, my husband got my old (lol) model 3. It doesn't have EAP but has autopilot saftey settings.


----------



## Craig Bennett

Claudine said:


> Yes, my husband got my old (lol) model 3. It doesn't have EAP but has autopilot saftey settings.


Oh sure. Give the hubby the "crappy old M3". Poor guy. LOL

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## MartyF

Claudine said:


> Agreed!
> 
> But it's the crime of passion long brutal wait for v9 that has eroded my sanity and caused me to commit such an offense.


Under those special circumstances we ( the Tesla community) will cut you a break 
I have been going a little nuts myself thinking that the V9 email meant I could download it. It also showed up in my phone app under the new "Inbox" category and I thought once again I could download it. But, to no avail.
At this point I'm still not worthy


----------



## Claudine

Craig Bennett said:


> Oh sure. Give the hubby the "crappy old M3". Poor guy. LOL
> 
> Good to know, thanks.


Lol, that's exactly what I call his. It was 2 months old when I got my new baby.

To be fair, he gave me sh!t for 2 years and didn't understand my obsession. After I got mine (in his favorite color), and he fell in love, I let him suffer for a week before I let him know I had a secret second reservation.


----------



## MacInfoSys

At this point it is very safe to say we will most probably not see this update within minutes but within hours to days. Looking at teslafi it still shows a total of 17 cars that have 39.5 and out of the 17 only 5 are model 3 which I think it’s .5%. Looking at 36.2 there are over 95% model 3’s listed. We have a long way to go to see the mass rollout.


----------



## Rich M

Rick Steinwand said:


> The other day while parked outside and connected to my home wi-fi, I noticed that every time I re-entered my vehicle that it appeared to be waking up. This got me to thinking that it probably sleeps a lot more when not plugged in and that maybe the best, most reliable way to get updates is when it's plugged in and connected to wi-fi and it can afford to stay awake.
> 
> So, if you want to get V9, I would think you'd also want to plug in.


I've been plugged in all day (didn't drive anywhere). I've opened the door twice, and both times it was on LTE, and only switched to WiFi after about 10 seconds. Mine seems to be sleeping heavily as well despite being plugged in.


----------



## Sandy

3V Pilot said:


> Slow, this isn't slow, this is Tesla Time my friend. Didn't you see Interstellar? Time is all screwed up in space!!!


Plus time is totally different than we understand it in Elon's new language, Elonglish. At least when they changed GMT to ZULU and then later to UTC the damn time stayed the same!


----------



## Jason Krellner

I got neither email nor Inbox message. What the...? My car has been asleep for some hours but will wake and charge at midnight, so hopefully I wake to a nice surprise. How long do these updates generally take to install?


----------



## dragonvoi

plankeye said:


> Right. It appears to be just doing the split behavior that we currently have. It's missing the ability to combine the streams. Can you click the line with the dots above?


no, it just points to where my finger lands.


----------



## dragonvoi

Hadi Rashid said:


> Not sure, I am neither tho





NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> So it doesn't look like anyone has actually gotten it since Tesla announced it as wide release.





webdriverguy00 said:


> True


I didn't sign up or receive an email (that I know of) and I got it this morning.


----------



## T. Antony

Craig Bennett said:


> Are you sure about that? According to the V9 release notes on Tesla.com, you access the setting on the Autopilot page. Is the page enabled even w/o EAP or FSD? I can't tell since I have EAP.


Yes, it's enabled. There are a few selectable options in there unrelated to Autopilot. Some cruise control settings and such are in there.


----------



## tipton

I am anxious so see what everyone thinks of the new airflow UI. It is probably the only change in V9 that I prefer the original UI and way of doing things. It is just much easier to get the air exactly where you want it with the ball on the screen than the new version where it tries to visually show the air, for me anyways. Of course, this is an extremely minor nitpick but being able to move the air exactly where you want it comes in handy on really hot days.


----------



## woodisgood

Claudine said:


> Lol, that's exactly what I call his. It was 2 months old when I got my new baby.
> 
> To be fair, he gave me sh!t for 2 years and didn't understand my obsession. After I got mine (in his favorite color), and he fell in love, I let him suffer for a week before I let him know I had a secret second reservation.


Oh you're GOOD


----------



## NEO

Just got an update but I'm not on wifi so it could be 36. I'm currently on 34.1

Edit: yep 36.2


----------



## Bernard

giarC71 said:


> The 1T flash drive is on Amazon for 19.99. I was like with upgrades in the future why not have a larger drive.


Someone is selling you junk. There is no way that a 1TB solid-state flash drive can sell for 19.99; 199.99 would be amazingly cheap...
Send it back to Amazon ASAP -- it's almost certainly USB 2.0 (way too slow for a 1TB disk) and there is no telling what the capacity may be, but I'd be surprised if it were significantly more than 4-8GB.
There is an ongoing racket on Amazon with a number of USB sticks advertised as 1TB for impossible prices (and often stating USB 2.0 or "USB 3.0 compatible", both clearly out of place, as any stick with over 100GB should have USB 3.0).
Anything of that capacity below $300.00 should be discarded immediately as clearly fake... Prices will slowly come down, but $19.99 is the price for a decent 64GB stick at best.


----------



## Bernard

John England said:


> I am routinely staggered by how cheap storage has gotten these days. That's a fraction of what I paid for my 256GB, but it looks like the resounding word used for that particular flash drive in the reviews is "garbage." Inquiring minds want to know if it works out for you, though.


See my response: it's a piece of junk with probably 4GB memory and USB 2.0, and not even a good one at that, basically junk. Lots of that going on and Amazon seems unable to filter it out, unfortunately.
The price for a 1TB stick today is above $400.- and they are made only by about 2-3 manufacturers (Kingston, Corsair, maybe one other).


----------



## Bernard

slasher016 said:


> Ok someone educate me. People seem really geeked about the dash cam. Why is it so important to so many people? I've never even thought about it as something I would want.


I am with you there. I see no use at all. If it were always on in a 5mins recording loop, then perhaps it could be used after a crash (as a witness to what was happening in front of you, but otherwise who wants to see a road? I'd rather record what the side cameras are seeing if the scenery is nice ;-)


----------



## Bernard

JustTheTip said:


>


To be ready for that, you need a looping system that automatically keeps just the last few minutes of recording and stamps frames with timie and GPS coordinates; and you'd want recording from all cameras (side or rear collisions). A USB stick on which a gazillion tiny files gets written and that may just exceed capacity just when that accident happens is not what you want. (Last thing I want is having to remember to erase all files on my stick every time I get home...)
Though, of course, if we all ask Tesla for a facility that does just that (5mins loop, all cameras), it will happen in a new software release ;-)


----------



## Bernard

NR4P said:


> Curious about the BSM. Says you need the FSD h/w, some state here all M3's have FSD h/w, but do you have to have paid for FSD?
> 
> If the last part is yes, that would be a misleading representation of FSD as it was offered. Some will know soon I suspect.


Tesla is unfortunately really good at mixing up terms -- better than the press and the forums ;-), but still pretty annoying.
FSD hardware refers to the array of sensors and the processor on-board; all Model 3s have that and all of them use at least some of it.
EPA or FSD package/option refers to (future) functions that will be available only to those who pay or have paid for the EPA or FSD option.
So far, there are functions available only to those who have paid for the EAP option, but nothing additional is available (so far) to those who have also paid for the FSD option.
As to using the FSD hardware: the base car uses some of it (the processor and some cameras), the base car with EAP package uses more of it, and the base car with EAP and FSD packages will eventually use all of it (and perhaps, it seems, need to be upgraded to HW 3.0 -- current Model 3 has HW 2.5 -- something that Musk said would be free of charge to those who already paid for FSD).
Finally, keep in mind that, since the car already has all the hardware (with possible caveat regard HW 3.0), you can unlock extra functionality at any time by buying the EAP package, or the EAP+FSD packages (but, as noted above, buying FSD will not unlock any additional functionality today).


----------



## Rich M

Bernard said:


> you need a looping system that automatically keeps just the last few minutes of recording


That's exactly what it does. I'm guessing you've never seen/used one before? 5 mins not nearly enough though. You should probably visit http://www.techmoan.com/guide-to-dashcams/ to get an idea of how they work and why you want a lot more than 5 mins.
There is more info in the dashcam specific thread on here. https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/v9-features-dashcam.8970/


----------



## Bernard

MacInfoSys said:


> At this point it is very safe to say we will most probably not see this update within minutes but within hours to days. Looking at teslafi it still shows a total of 17 cars that have 39.5 and out of the 17 only 5 are model 3 which I think it's .5%. Looking at 36.2 there are over 95% model 3's listed. We have a long way to go to see the mass rollout.


Definitely.

But I am surprised people expected it so soon. This is computer science, not production of ball bearings or candy bars: a large piece of software will always have bugs, the last 1% of work always takes 10 times more than the previous 5%, fixing a bug may well introduce a few new ones, and yet computer scientists always have faith that it will be done within delays. (I should know: I have been in the profession for over 40 years.) You eventually release the product when it's deemed ready, meaning that the remaining bugs are well hidden or fairly inconsequential.
In a way, it's perfectly rational: it's impossible to predict bugs in a large piece of software, so there really is no way to estimate delays, which means you either
(i) say nothing until it's deemed ready -- not truly practical for products with a large and impatient audience, although that's more or less how Apple does it; or
(ii) you give a fair estimate, which you know is almost certain to be exceeded, but keeps the developers motivated and the customers entertained with speculations about features (not to mention hanging on your every word ;-).
Elon's behavior with respect to target dates is perfectly normal in this context.


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

I’ve seen 2 posts in the last 20 minutes of people getting it.


----------



## hdgmedic

2018.39.6 8377b4d is now rolling out with a vengeance. S and X so far.


----------



## Bernard

hdgmedic said:


> 2018.39.6 8377b4d is now rolling out with a vengeance. S and X so far.


If Teslafi is representative (dubious, but...), 39.5 went mostly to AP 2.5 cars, while 39.6 is going mostly to AP 1.0 and 2.0 cars, with just a few AP 2.5 in the mix; overall just 2-3 cars of the same model/AP version received one or the other. Looks like Tesla may be spot-checking compatibility across various hardware setups. If they are testing various platforms with various versions, correcting small issues and rechecking, we could see several more versions before the first full release.


----------



## ER1C8

I wonder if 39.6 is V9 without Nav on AutoPilot and 39.5 still has Nav on AutoPilot and is still being sent to the Early Access Program as they are still working on the feature.


----------



## hdgmedic

Bernard said:


> If Teslafi is representative (dubious, but...), 39.5 went mostly to AP 2.5 cars, while 39.6 is going mostly to AP 1.0 and 2.0 cars, with just a few AP 2.5 in the mix; overall just 2-3 cars of the same model/AP version received one or the other. Looks like Tesla may be spot-checking compatibility across various hardware setups. If they are testing various platforms with various versions, correcting small issues and rechecking, we could see several more versions before the first full release.


I am wondering how effective it is to try to acquire data, on a weekend, when people aren't usually driving. Unless, they identified vehicles that do most of their driving on weekends, before they pushed out the latest version.


----------



## webdriverguy

hdgmedic said:


> I am wondering how effective it is to try to acquire data, on a weekend, when people aren't usually driving. Unless, they identified vehicles that do most of their driving on weekends, before they pushed out the latest version.


Anyone get the update yet?


----------



## ER1C8

Nope... 44 installs on TeslaFi all X and S. It is moving fast but not a single 3 has gotten the install.


----------



## iChris93

ER1C8 said:


> Nope... 44 installs on TeslaFi all X and S. It is moving fast but not a single 3 has gotten the install.


Only 9 with AP 2.5 too.


----------



## ER1C8

iChris93 said:


> Only 9 with AP 2.5 too.


Very strange dispersal so far. We are already up to 1.5% and the roll out started about 3 and half hours ago.


----------



## iChris93

ER1C8 said:


> Very strange dispersal so far. We are already up to 1.5% and the roll out started about 3 and half hours ago.


These all could be people who got an update notification over night and are installing when they wake up.


----------



## ER1C8

New build. 39.6.10eb44b0


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Odd that there is now a 39.6.1 install on TeslaFi


----------



## ER1C8

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Odd that there is now a 39.6.1 install on TeslaFi


iChris93 noticed that there were very few AP2.5 card with 39.6. maybe there was an issue with the AP2.5 cars and 39.6.1 is meant to fix it. So far the only car with 39.6.1 is an AP2.5 car. I love speculation...


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Odd that there is now a 39.6.1 install on TeslaFi


Have you gone to SC to connect to their WiFi?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> Have you gone to SC to connect to their WiFi?


I will Monday if I haven't already gotten it by then.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Any of you V9 folks able to download or link to the Owners Manual with V9 features? My account still points me to the old owners manual, I’m not on V9 yet.


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Odd that there is now a 39.6.1 install on TeslaFi


Might be an early access that did not turn off TeslaFi since it's only showing on 1 vehicle. Still no 3s today.


----------



## ER1C8

iChris93 said:


> Might be an early access that did not turn off TeslaFi since it's only showing on 1 vehicle. Still no 3s today.


It's crazy, 75 cars not a single 3.


----------



## iChris93

ER1C8 said:


> It's crazy, 75 cars not a single 3.


What did we ever do to deserve this!?


----------



## MelindaV

Dogwhistle said:


> Any of you V9 folks able to download or link to the Owners Manual with V9 features? My account still points me to the old owners manual, I'm not on V9 yet.


You can always browse to the copy Tesla hosts online. (It is linked at the top of the FAQ features thread in the tech section)
Currently, it is the August 2018 version. (Noted on the last page)


----------



## ER1C8

iChris93 said:


> What did we ever do to deserve this!?


Must have been something bad...


----------



## neps

I wonder if they are prioritizing the s and x (or starting from the oldest to newest owners) because they’ll see the most visual reward from the update with the new UI overall the 3 had had all along?


----------



## slasher016

neps said:


> I wonder if they are prioritizing the s and x (or starting from the oldest to newest owners) because they'll see the most visual reward from the update with the new UI overall the 3 had had all along?


More likely they found a small bug in one the brand new 3 software (browser, energy, calendar) and need to fix it before they push it. I bet there's a 39.6.2 for Model 3s.


----------



## ER1C8

neps said:


> I wonder if they are prioritizing the s and x (or starting from the oldest to newest owners) because they'll see the most visual reward from the update with the new UI overall the 3 had had all along?


I still feel like it has something to do with AP2.5. There are only 12 cars with the update and AP2.5 and now there is a new distribution 39.6.1 and so far the 2 cars that have it are AP2.5.


----------



## RichEV

iChris93 said:


> What did we ever do to deserve this!?


We boarded the express to the future. Bumpy ride but exciting.


----------



## Brentt

Received this in the inbox from my Tesla app. Mothership confirms you will get the update faster if connected to wifi.


----------



## TrevP

I think I just got it



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048546471929237504


----------



## webdriverguy

Brentt said:


> Received this in the inbox from my Tesla app. Mothership confirms you will get the update faster if connected to wifi.
> View attachment 15597


Everyone got the same thing. Just no update yet


----------



## webdriverguy

TrevP said:


> I think I just got it
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048546471929237504


 Yesssssssss


----------



## Ze1000

My wife’s car (X P100D) just got. Mine nothing Not even downloading.


----------



## plankeye

TrevP said:


> I think I just got it
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048546471929237504


Enjoy it for the rest of us! Congrats!


----------



## CleanEV

Not sure what is going on. I believe there were a few lucky ones that got invited to Early Access Program, seems the update will be for wide audience from an email I received as everyone else.

What is the purpose of EAP? If someone can say. Keep hearing that they are under NDA, seriously?


----------



## Jason Krellner

webdriverguy00 said:


> Everyone got the same thing. Just no update yet


Not everyone. I got nothing in my inbox and no email. What gives, I wonder?


----------



## MelindaV

CleanEV said:


> What is the purpose of EAP?


EAP is Enhanced Autopilot.
Are to talking about the Early Access Program? It is the beta testers for the next firmware release.


----------



## joelliot

ER1C8 said:


> I wonder if 39.6 is V9 without Nav on AutoPilot and 39.5 still has Nav on AutoPilot and is still being sent to the Early Access Program as they are still working on the feature.


I got 39.5 yesterday. ...not part of early access and I didn't get nav on autopilot. I might have been just lucky, but most of the things people talk about are true with my setup. I have FSD, my car is on WiFi more then 20 hours most days, I got the map updates days before 39.5, I use autopilot almost anytime I can turn it on, I'm in an area without too many other Teslas. ...not sure any of that matters. Maybe I was just lucky to get it early.


----------



## BlueMeanie

I'm on EAP, no v.9 for me yet. I'm on WiFi and plugged in.


----------



## CleanEV

Yes @MelindaV - I meant. Early Access Program. Sorry for the confusion as there are 2 with same acronym

@joelliot seems to have received latest without EarlyAP so I am wondering who fromEarlyAP received this update. Seems the EarlyAP is for future beta updates?

Vehicle still works however the wait is killing me. I'm sure there are many obsessing like me otherwise I would be the madman of this forum


----------



## CleanEV

BlueMeanie said:


> I'm on EAP, no v.9 for me yet. I'm on WiFi and plugged in.


If you mean EarlyAccessProgram - I started calling it EarlyAP - seems there is no rhyme or reason in whether you are EarlyAP or not


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Major priority to S/X with 191 on 39.6 and no 3’s yet for TeslaFi vehicles.


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Major priority to S/X with 191 on 39.6 and no 3's yet for TeslaFi vehicles.


This is how Elon distinguishes the "Premium" vehicles from us low life 3 owners. We just get the leftover scraps of software when he feels like throwing us a bone


----------



## Slumbreon

3V Pilot said:


> This is how Elon distinguishes the "Premium" vehicles from us low life 3 owners. We just get the leftover scraps of software when he feels like throwing us a bone


I'm actually OK with this, they paid a lot more. Let's let them feel the extra $ was worth something as they watch a P3 tear it up at the track.


----------



## beastmode13

My 3 is sleeping through all this excitement. While I’m regularly checking the router traffic for signs of download. Like a child on Christmas Eve waiting for Santa. Nothing. I should have slept like my 3, just let it happen when it happens.


----------



## Kizzy

CleanEV said:


> If you mean EarlyAccessProgram - I started calling it EarlyAP - seems there is no rhyme or reason in whether you are EarlyAP or not


I've seen TEAP (Trsla Early Access Program). We can use that, right?

Also, my car is plugged in and on wifi, but the wifi is hella slow with how poor the connection is. It can hardly stream music. I'm hoping I'll have better access when I go to my friend's house.


----------



## Edward Reading

Moved my WiFi satellite to the garage last night for a better signal, got a notification during the night and am installing now!


----------



## MacInfoSys

This is currently a model S and X party. I figure a day or two and we might see more 3’s rolling.


----------



## webdriverguy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Major priority to S/X with 191 on 39.6 and no 3's yet for TeslaFi vehicles.


Up to 210 now. Hopefully will start rolling out to us soon.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3V Pilot said:


> This is how Elon distinguishes the "Premium" vehicles from us low life 3 owners. We just get the leftover scraps of software when he feels like throwing us a bone





Slumbreon said:


> I'm actually OK with this, they paid a lot more. Let's let them feel the extra $ was worth something as they watch a P3 tear it up at the track.


What if you own 2 of the said "less premium vehicles"? Total value is P100D territory


----------



## Edward Reading

Edward Reading said:


> Moved my WiFi satellite to the garage last night for a better signal, got a notification during the night and am installing now!


Dang! It was only 36.2.
The wait continues...


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Major priority to S/X with 191 on 39.6 and no 3's yet for TeslaFi vehicles.


It sounds like there might be a bug in the Model 3 version that they need to iron out before release.


----------



## BlueMeanie

Yes, I meant I’m in the EarlyAP - no V.9 for me yet.


----------



## babula

Edward Reading said:


> Dang! It was only 36.2.
> The wait continues...


Same here, started around 3AM for me and I thought it was v9 but no dice.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

It’s like waking up Christmas morning to find that Santa never came.


----------



## FF35

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Major priority to S/X with 191 on 39.6 and no 3's yet for TeslaFi vehicles.


Any 3's on 39.6.1?


----------



## twm01

FF35 said:


> Any 3's on 39.6.1?


None based on TeslaFi data.


----------



## webdriverguy

twm01 said:


> None based on TeslaFi data.


Some people on model 3 Facebook group are reporting that they got it. But that was yesterday


----------



## Claudine

Husband usually gets up early...

Me: when you get up can you check my car to see if an update is available and install it.

H: ok, babe.

- Morning -

H: Sorry babe, nothing.

Me: Are you sure? I woke up in the middle of the night, checked the web traffic and saw that my car had a huge download. But I didn't get a notification from Tesla on my phone.

H: Maybe you were dreaming?

Me: NO I WASN'T DREAMING! 

H: ok, but there's no update.

Me: *Checks overnight web traffic on phone*. Nadda.

Me: Babe, it was a dream.

H:


----------



## Maynerd

Tesla why you send us an email then make us sad?


----------



## Rich M

Tesla Newbie said:


> It's like waking up Christmas morning to find that Santa never came.


Nah, we know Santa is coming, he just didn't tell us what date Christmas is


----------



## 3V Pilot

Rich M said:


> Nah, we know Santa is coming, he just didn't tell us what date Christmas is


Don't be silly, everyone knows that Christmas is the day after ElonEve. (we just don't know when that happens)


----------



## Rich M

3V Pilot said:


> Don't be silly, everyone knows that Christmas is the day after ElonEve. (we just don't know when that happens)


This is a fun holiday! We can sing Elon-carols and hang aluminum foil stockings behind our routers to direct more signal to the garage.


----------



## ronmis

Looks like 2018.39.6 8377b4d is the V9 software that is being rolled out to the S & X. Maybe the model 3's will get the same one too and none have it yet. So when a TeslaFi model 3 gets it, I'll get an email notification of a new version, till then I'll just stop refreshing TeslaFi and go back to bed cause I didn't sleep the entire night


----------



## BlueMeanie

Maybe by sending out V.9 this way Tesla is trying to give some love to S & X owners since everyone is talking and fawning over the 3’s.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

webdriverguy00 said:


> Some people on model 3 Facebook group are reporting that they got it. But that was yesterday


That may be an earlier v9 release and they're in EAP?


----------



## webdriverguy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That may be an earlier v9 release and they're in EAP?


Could be. Don't know that part


----------



## Claudine

Desperate times calls for dessert measures


----------



## MGallo

Vin said:


> I just got excited when I thought V9 update was available. It was just that National Emergency Alert lol!


We need a National Elon Alert system.


----------



## edittman1

How do I check download history in the car? Mine went to 36.2 last night. What is v9 designating as?


----------



## bottomsup

edittman1 said:


> How do I check download history in the car? Mine went to 36.2 last night. What is v9 designating as?


v9 is 39.6


----------



## ig0p0g0

I’m creating superstitions real time based on my google WiFi traffic.

Upload then download? That’s unusual, must be a sign. V9 is coming.

Bumpy graph? That’s unusual, must be a sign. V9 is coming.

.01 mbps to .02 mbps and back to .01? Definitely a sign... that it’s time to get a life.


----------



## edittman1

bottomsup said:


> v9 is 39.6


No, everyone can see download status and the files somewhere. Where is that? I can't see anything - no idea if it is starting to download or what..


----------



## ChrisC

edittman1 said:


> No, everyone can see download status and the files somewhere. Where is that? I can't see anything - no idea if it is starting to download or what..


Not from the car or Tesla app but from their wireless routers. Depending on what network equipment you have you may be able to see what devices are using how much data (past and current). I have been peaking at mine every so often as well.


----------



## FF35

edittman1 said:


> No, everyone can see download status and the files somewhere. Where is that? I can't see anything - no idea if it is starting to download or what..


Just wait for the car or app to tell you there's a software update. Life is easier that way.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

This has to be it...


----------



## bottomsup

lol this thread is stressing me out. What's worse is I am having a repair done on my home and the repair guy is using my garage for materials and such so my car is out in the parking lot far from the wifi!!!


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This has to be it...
> 
> View attachment 15627


Well??? What was it?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> Well??? What was it?


Nothing yet..,


----------



## edittman1

Ya'll would make EXCELLENT detectives. Didn't even consider using my router data. :tongueclosed:

You figure 50,000+ M3's on the road and a roughly 500 mb file that needs to go to each of them. Yeah... Some serious server loads. Have to send out in waves based on region/DC. Funny that some people get like 0.1/sec though. You'd think they would give it out fast one car at a time to avoid intermittent downloads which could be problematic upon loading/installing.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Special shout-out to Spectrum cable internet that had an outage from 2pm until about 10:30pm yesterday.

Well in hindsight it didn't matter, but really?


----------



## MGallo

Tesla Newbie said:


> It's like waking up Christmas morning to find that Santa never came.


----------



## fazluke

For those waiting for the download, any thing less that 1 GB will not be it.
I am waiting like you but my M3 is in service, so sent a text asking it to be installed once it is downloaded and there was a positive response, so far none.

But this morning i wake up to a 5.5 G download to my S75 loaner, so it is most likely v9 but I did not install it right away and now I lost it. I can't figure where to go, I know for M3 where but with the S I have no clue tried all parts of the screen but none worked.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

fazluke said:


> For those waiting for the download, any thing less that 1 GB will not be it.
> I am waiting like you but my M3 is in service, so sent a text asking it to be installed once it is downloaded and there was a positive response, so far none.
> 
> But this morning i wake up to a 5.5 G download to my S75 loaner, so it is most likely v9 but I did not install it right away and now I lost it. I can't figure where to go, I know for M3 where but with the S I have no clue tried all parts of the screen but none worked.


The 5.5G download is known to be a map update. It wasn't v9.


----------



## fazluke

Checking TeslaFfi, there are 305 vehicles with 39.6 but only 56 model 3, so mostly S & X


----------



## fazluke

Thx, that explains why I do not see it.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

fazluke said:


> Checking TeslaFfi, there are 305 vehicles with 39.6 but only 56 model 3, so mostly S & X


I'm not sure where you are seeing 56 Model 3's with 39.6. There are only 9 with 39.x, and none of those are 39.6 yet.


----------



## Bernard

iChris93 said:


> What did we ever do to deserve this!?


There are only two Model 3 versions (RWD and AWD; otherwise all are AP 2.5, same battery), but there are lots and lots of versions of S and X, with no AP, AP 1.0, AP 2.0, AP 2.5, different powertrains (some RWD, some AWD, different power motors), different battery capacities. (60, 70, 75, 85, 90, 100).. Lots of configurations to test. Also, the unified interface is apparently far closer to the current Model 3 interface than to the current S and X interface, so there is more room for bugs on the S and X.
If Tesla is still mostly spot checking, the main effort is likely to be with S and X; and even if they are starting to roll it out (as they might be: over 300 S and X on 39.6 on Teslafi this morning!), they should roll it out to S and X first, just in case the spot checking failed to uncover something. That way, they don't waste lots of bandwidth rolling something out just to have to replace it with 39.7 (or whatever) a few days later.


----------



## Claudine

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This has to be it...
> 
> View attachment 15627


Lucky you! And you didn't even have to prioritize.

My husband just went outside and saw one of the Google mesh's on my car.

He couldn't even wait to come back in the house and called me from his cell....

"What's on the car!?"
"You loosing your mind!?"
"This is ridiculous!"


----------



## Bernard

Kizzy said:


> I've seen TEAP (Trsla Early Access Program). We can use that, right?
> 
> Also, my car is plugged in and on wifi, but the wifi is hella slow with how poor the connection is. It can hardly stream music. I'm hoping I'll have better access when I go to my friend's house.


You have to be invited to join by Tesla (how they choose is unknown, but I'd assume they have some coverage criteria and use random selection beyond that), and you are under NDA if you accept. And you do not necessarily get the regular updates any faster than other Tesla owners -- if you join, it is to test beta releases, not those we normally see on Teslafi. (In fact, if everyone respected the NDA, beta releases would never appear on Teslafi.)


----------



## Bernard

fazluke said:


> For those waiting for the download, any thing less that 1 GB will not be it.
> I am waiting like you but my M3 is in service, so sent a text asking it to be installed once it is downloaded and there was a positive response, so far none.
> 
> But this morning i wake up to a 5.5 G download to my S75 loaner, so it is most likely v9 but I did not install it right away and now I lost it. I can't figure where to go, I know for M3 where but with the S I have no clue tried all parts of the screen but none worked.


Firmware is not that big; that's gotta be maps.


----------



## TesLou

If this has already been mentioned, my apologies. This thread had woven itself into knots for 42 pages.

My Ranger informed me a few days ago that v.9 would not be delivered if the latest map version wasn't installed. (Not sure if that requirement has changed since the Nav to Maps isn't happening now). He checked my car and could see that I was still running the old maps. He could see that the map update had been attempted a few times but had not loaded. My car has rarely been connected to WiFi, which he confirmed was, indeed, an issue. I did hook it up to a HotSpot last Tuesday evening but only for a few hours. Being an Early Access Program signee and not wanting to miss out on the fun, I immediately found an old WiFi extender I had laying around the house and hooked it up near the side of my house where the garage and carport are located. I get very poor signal in the garage but a fairly strong signal on the carport. I've left my car parked there for the past two days without any update. The Ranger said it will require a strong signal. One or two bars will not allow it to upload. 

edit: grammar


----------



## tipton

fazluke said:


> For those waiting for the download, any thing less that 1 GB will not be it.
> I am waiting like you but my M3 is in service, so sent a text asking it to be installed once it is downloaded and there was a positive response, so far none.
> 
> But this morning i wake up to a 5.5 G download to my S75 loaner, so it is most likely v9 but I did not install it right away and now I lost it. I can't figure where to go, I know for M3 where but with the S I have no clue tried all parts of the screen but none worked.


V9 is around 350mb


----------



## neps

TesLou said:


> If this has already been mentioned, my apologies. This thread had woven itself into knots for 42 pages.


Anything you can share on how to check what version of Maps you are on? Seems like it's easy to check overall OS, but I'd be curious to look at maps as well.


----------



## Jason Krellner

neps said:


> Anything you can share on how to check what version of Maps you are on? Seems like it's easy to check overall OS, but I'd be curious to look at maps as well.


I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## TesLou

I 


Jason Krellner said:


> I am wondering the same thing.


 I asked the Ranger that question and he said he didn't think there was any way to find that on the car itself. He was looking at the logs for my car on his laptop. I'd love to know myself.


----------



## fazluke

NOGA$4ME said:


> The 5.5G download is known to be a map update. It wasn't v9.


Well it was v9 and I have it now on my S75 loaner.


----------



## fazluke

tipton said:


> V9 is around 350mb


May be that 5.5 GB was more than v9, but the loaner did not have v9 and now it is installed.


----------



## ER1C8

I was out all day, kept busy and stayed away from the forum and TeslaFi... I just looked at the stats, I can't believe there still aren't any 3's with the update. There must be a bug that is preventing the push. Hopefully they are working on it and don't make us 3 owners wait until after the holiday.


----------



## fazluke

NOGA$4ME said:


> I'm not sure where you are seeing 56 Model 3's with 39.6. There are only 9 with 39.x, and none of those are 39.6 yet.
> View attachment 15631


I stand to be corrected, I was looking at all EAP 2.5


----------



## PNWmisty

TesLou said:


> I get very poor signal in the garage but a fairly strong signal on the carport. I've left my car parked there for the past two days without any update. The Ranger said it will require a strong signal. One or two bars will not allow it to upload.


I was just going to ask that, thanks for answering it! I wonder if it's really the number of bars or the connection speed that determines whether maps will push or not? Because I think some wireless routers can connect at higher speeds with a lower dB signal strength.


----------



## fazluke

Here are the screens of last night's S75 v9 update. They are still working on my M3.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

fazluke said:


> Well it was v9 and I have it now on my S75 loaner.


It was likely maps plus v9 then.


----------



## FF35

TesLou said:


> The Ranger said it will require a strong signal. One or two bars will not allow it to upload


That's silly. Not sure I'd trust that Ranger regarding questions about your router or WiFi.


----------



## SimonMatthews

John England said:


> Or rather exfat. The FAT32 filesystem has a 4GB limit.


FAT32 has an artificial limit for the filesystem of 32GB, but no file can be larger than 4GB.


----------



## SimonMatthews

Matt Asic said:


> There's no mapping SW that is right 100% of the time. Unlike me
> 
> Ironically, I have to ignore the route my car gives me every day because it takes me right by the factory in Fremont which is always slower than the SW thinks it is.


I know. I always go past Fremont Boulevard and onto Automall on 880 North. But the nav systems all want me to exit at either Mission or Fremont blvd.


----------



## SimonMatthews

LUXMAN said:


> You can have evidence in a crash possibly. Or capture some other happenings on the road.
> This was right in front of me yesterday morning.
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/page-26#post-157614
> 
> Then a few minutes later, this guy almost him me.
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-adventures-of-ruby-woo.6292/page-26#post-157616


You might want to review the laws on recording sound if you ever have passengers in your car. I always set my dashcams to not record sound.


----------



## Tomogotchi

Why i am not getting the v9 update notifications on my model 3


----------



## Trebonius

Tomogotchi said:


> Why i am not getting the v9 update notifications on my model 3


Nobody except people in the Early Access is getting it on their Model 3 yet. Nobody knows why.


----------



## JWardell

Is this now the fastest growing thread in this forum?
And no one even has the software yet!


----------



## Trebonius

I was just thinking -- Elon announced the launch of a major update on a Friday, which pretty much guaranteed all hands on deck for his software teams this weekend. Now there's reason to believe a major enough bug was found to hold back updates to Model 3. 

My experience in software means that's probably round-the-clock full-on panic mode with war-room reports every two hours. And by all accounts, working for Tesla is rougher than most, so this probably happens a lot.

If anyone reads through these forums at Tesla, please thank those people for me. 

I'm still antsy to get the update, but I guess I'll understand if it doesn't come this weekend.


----------



## TesLou

FF35 said:


> That's silly. Not sure I'd trust that Ranger regarding questions about your router or WiFi.


 Not silly, really. I may have misquoted him but his point (I'm sure) was it's a hefty file size that won't go through a "small hose".


----------



## Ze1000

Trebonius said:


> Nobody except people in the Early Access is getting it on their Model 3 yet. Nobody knows why.


Not accurate. My neighbor got 39.5 this morning and he is not part of early access.


----------



## webdriverguy

Ze1000 said:


> Not accurate. My neighbor got 39.5 this morning and he is not part of early access.


He has model 3?


----------



## Reliev

Not sure where to post this but looks like more cameras is in the pipeline

Check out @elonmusk's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048679020512960512


----------



## fazluke

SimonMatthews said:


> FAT32 has an artificial limit for the filesystem of 32GB, but no file can be larger than 4GB.


*Limitations under Windows, Mac OS 9, and Mac OSX:*

A file cannot be transferred to a FAT32 partition if the file is larger than 4GB.
FAT32 max partition size is 2TB. If you have a 3TB drive or larger, you would not be able to format it as a single FAT32 partition


----------



## Tomogotchi

Ze1000 said:


> Not accurate. My neighbor got 39.5 this morning and he is not part of early access.


So did you got your update yet?i just got the email about the v9,but no notification even connected to the wifi,I thought they said it requires the new navigation update,but how to find out if i got the most updated navi???


----------



## Ze1000

webdriverguy00 said:


> He has model 3?


Yes, model 3 early August delivery (approximately).


----------



## FF35

TesLou said:


> Not silly, really. I may have misquoted him but his point (I'm sure) was it's a hefty file size that won't go through a "small hose".


LOL


----------



## Tomogotchi

Ze1000 said:


> Yes, model 3 early August delivery (approximately).


Me too,mines delivered on the August 5


----------



## Ze1000

Tomogotchi said:


> So did you got your update yet?i just got the email about the v9,but no notification even connected to the wifi,I thought they said it requires the new navigation update,but how to find out if i got the most updated navi???


No update for me. Still on 36.2 and waiting. My wife got 39.6, but she has a X P100D 2.5


----------



## fazluke

fazluke said:


> Here are the screens of last night's S75 v9 update. They are still working on my M3.
> 
> View attachment 15638
> View attachment 15639
> View attachment 15640
> View attachment 15641
> View attachment 15642
> View attachment 15643


Now S model interface looks very close to model 3, too bad this loaner does not have EAP so I can check the important update.


----------



## Gavyne

There were Model 3 users that got updated to 39.5 yesterday. But Tesla has since pushed out a 39.6, which so far only Model S & X have gotten. It's possible they found an issue with 39.5 so they halted the push to Model 3's.


----------



## Trebonius

Right, I oversimplified. The point is that based on trackers, they have halted pushing v9 to model 3, but are still rapidly pushing to models S and X. A small number of model 3 got it, then it stopped. We have a lot of guesses, but nobody really knows why.

I think it's reasonable to assume that a serious bug was found that only impacts 3s.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Trebonius said:


> I was just thinking -- Elon announced the launch of a major update on a Friday, which pretty much guaranteed all hands on deck for his software teams this weekend.


Agreed. Actually I had just posted this (on the wrong thread):

Does Saturday morning seem like a strange time to start rolling out a major release to anyone?

When I used to be in a software role, we would NEVER release anything on a Friday afternoon. Very strange timing if you ask me.



Trebonius said:


> Now there's reason to believe a major enough bug was found to hold back updates to Model 3.


Maybe, although I don't think we can necessarily conclude that's the case. Another possibility is that this was planned and they will wait until the work week starts to roll out the Model 3.


----------



## babula

NOGA$4ME said:


> Agreed. Actually I had just posted this (on the wrong thread):
> 
> Does Saturday morning seem like a strange time to start rolling out a major release to anyone?
> 
> When I used to be in a software role, we would NEVER release anything on a Friday afternoon. Very strange timing if you ask me.
> 
> Maybe, although I don't think we can necessarily conclude that's the case. Another possibility is that this was planned and they will wait until the work week starts to roll out the Model 3.


Same here, as a rule we avoid releasing past Thursday afternoon unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Johnbmtl

With most people using their car to commute during the week, maybe a weekend software update isn’t such a bad idea.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Rich M said:


> I've been plugged in all day (didn't drive anywhere). I've opened the door twice, and both times it was on LTE, and only switched to WiFi after about 10 seconds. Mine seems to be sleeping heavily as well despite being plugged in.


Despite a 7 mile daily commute, I plan to plug in every night until I get it.


----------



## Trebonius

NOGA$4ME said:


> Another possibility is that this was planned and they will wait until the work week starts to roll out the Model 3.


That would be a strange choice. I've done firmware update releases for phones, and I can't imagine holding back just a segment of the population like that unless it wasn't ready, especially if the CEO announced its immediate release, and we emailed all of them that it was coming. It's PR self-sabotage.

The only reason I'd hold back an already-late release with a ton of demand is if there was a known risk that we were actively trying to mitigate.

But we don't know. I could be wrong. I've been involved with phones and home voice assistants, but not car firmware. I don't know Tesla's procedures, or the unique challenges they face. I'm just glad I'm not there now, watching the bug reports come in on a Saturday night, overcaffeinated and sick of pizza.


----------



## Gavyne

Someone on TMC said they got software update notification on his Model 3 tonight, so we'll see!


----------



## Bernard

Ze1000 said:


> Not accurate. My neighbor got 39.5 this morning and he is not part of early access.


And not accurate for early access members either: early access members have not necessarily gotten it. Early access is not early download of regular firmwares, but access to firmwares that won't be released -- beta versions.


----------



## Bernard

Trebonius said:


> That would be a strange choice. I've done firmware update releases for phones, and I can't imagine holding back just a segment of the population like that unless it wasn't ready, especially if the CEO announced its immediate release, and we emailed all of them that it was coming. It's PR self-sabotage.
> 
> The only reason I'd hold back an already-late release with a ton of demand is if there was a known risk that we were actively trying to mitigate.
> 
> But we don't know. I could be wrong. I've been involved with phones and home voice assistants, but not car firmware. I don't know Tesla's procedures, or the unique challenges they face. I'm just glad I'm not there now, watching the bug reports come in on a Saturday night, overcaffeinated and sick of pizza.


If you look at Teslafi, there are still plenty of Model 3s getting 36.2 pushed to them. My guess would be the exact reverse of what's been posted by several forum members: I think Tesla is satisfied that v9 works just fine on Model 3 and knows that Model 3 owners will not have any issues with the interface, since it's mostly unchanged for them. But it still needs to test v9 on S and X owners: not only it's more likely to have problems on those cars due to the wide variety of models, but also these owners are more likely to react negatively to the interface, since it's a big change for them.
Hence pushing 39.6 to a few thousand S and X owners with all versions of AP (incl. no AP), checking their reactions to the new version, then either creating a 39.7 or greenlighting the wide release of 39.6.
We've seen plenty of past firmware releases limited to a few hundred or a few thousand cars before getting replaced in the distribution queue with a new version, and most were for releases with relatively minor changes; v9 introduces major changes -- the unified interface, using all cameras to display cars behind the driver, the web browser, etc,, so I would not be surprised to see a first distribution (39.6) limited to a few thousand S and X cars, quickly replaced by a new distribution with full release to all cars a few days later.
(The other explanation would be giving preferential treatment to S and X owners, but this would be something of a first if true; and the number of S and X with 39.6 on Teslafi seems a bit low if 39.6 was really intended to be a full release.)


----------



## Trebonius

Your guess is as good as mine. 

Doesn't make any sense to me to wait if they know it will work. Ship the good code. All the companies I worked for did this, unless they hadn't announced yet. Announcing then holding it back without a good reason pisses off customers. So I figure they have a good reason and are fixing it.


----------



## Bernard

Trebonius said:


> Your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> Doesn't make any sense to me to wait if they know it will work. Ship the good code. All the companies I worked for did this, unless they hadn't announced yet. Announcing then holding it back without a good reason pisses off customers. So I figure they have a good reason and are fixing it.


I can see it either way. It takes them a long time to push it to all cars in the fleet (even longer for v9 as it is said to require an updated set of maps, making for a 5.5GB download), so one way to look at it is why ship 39.6 to everyone now, taking the better part of a week to reach all 300K Teslas out there, only to discover in 2-3 days that it's not quite right for S and X yet, and have to ship a new 39.7 to everyone again a few days later.
The other view is that the main cost of getting it installed on all cars is the map update (5.5GB vs. under 0.5GB for the firmware itself), so why not go ahead with maps+39.6, then follow up with 39.7 in 5-6 days if needed.
But all that assumes that Tesla is satisfied enough to start a wide release of 39.6 and we do not know that for sure -- it's certainly not yet in wide release even for just S and X.


----------



## LUXMAN

SimonMatthews said:


> You might want to review the laws on recording sound if you ever have passengers in your car. I always set my dashcams to not record sound.


HA! If they are in my car, they are in my abode (here in TX) and they are governed by my laws. If they don't want to be they can walk. By sitting in the seat they have waved all rights. Plus I don't give rides to someone who would not want to be recorded.


----------



## Ram3

CleanEV said:


> Yes @MelindaV - I meant. Early Access Program. Sorry for the confusion as there are 2 with same acronym
> 
> @joelliot seems to have received latest without EarlyAP so I am wondering who fromEarlyAP received this update. Seems the EarlyAP is for future beta updates?
> 
> Vehicle still works however the wait is killing me. I'm sure there are many obsessing like me otherwise I would be the madman of this forum


Believe me your not the only one!! I read it was released to to the masses yet still nothing!


----------



## ateslik

can we retitle this thread, “v9: I don’t have it yet” and make another one called “v9: I HAVE IT!” so everyone can stop compulsively checking this one?

Pages and pages of blibber blabber amounting to nothing. All anyone cares about right now is, “did anyone get it yet?”

/old man mode


----------



## Point 3

ateslik said:


> Pages and pages of blibber blabber amounting to nothing.


Amen


----------



## joelliot

Point 3 said:


> Amen


Maybe an "I have, I don't," survey at the top would show where we are without endless banter.


----------



## Derik

I'm so confused with the top on on here.


----------



## L0UD0G

Derik said:


> I'm so confused with the top on on here.
> View attachment 15659


I just sent that same thing to a buddy right before I saw this. Downgrade I guess? Highly unusual.


----------



## FF35

Downgrades happen a lot. Could be 39.6 isn’t good for Model 3.


----------



## MelindaV

Derik said:


> I'm so confused with the top on on here.
> View attachment 15659


or an early access program that forgot the rules of not sharing info


----------



## NOGA$4ME

And wham...no new 39.6 installs reported by TeslaFi even on S&X since 6:54am (despite a relatively steady flow up until that point)










I wonder if they pulled 39.6 altogether?


----------



## ER1C8

NOGA$4ME said:


> And wham...no new 39.6 installs reported by TeslaFi even on S&X since 6:54am (despite a relatively steady flow up until that point)
> 
> View attachment 15661
> 
> 
> I wonder if they pulled 39.6 altogether?


No Upgrades is over four hours and now they downgrade two care... I smell trouble.


----------



## bernie

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That may be an earlier v9 release and they're in EAP?


TeslaFi is showing some S85s without auto pilot getting version 9


----------



## FF35

It would be great if the two model 3 owners that have been downgraded were on here to give us any insight as to why they’ve been downgraded.


----------



## Sri

Should everyone have received the v9.0 by now? I keep looking for it in my Model 3 but still only seeing V8.1. And yes, it's connected to my wifi.


----------



## FF35

Sri said:


> Should everyone have received the v9.0 by now? I keep looking for it in my Model 3 but still only seeing V8.1. And yes, it's connected to my wifi.


No


----------



## Claudine

Some people in the FB group are havehbeen getting error messages with v9.

Maybe that's possible one of the reasons for the delay and roll backs?

https://m.facebook.com/groups/35481...ink&id=1098650793646112&anchor_composer=false


----------



## SimonMatthews

LUXMAN said:


> HA! If they are in my car, they are in my abode (here in TX) and they are governed by my laws. If they don't want to be they can walk. By sitting in the seat they have waved all rights. Plus I don't give rides to someone who would not want to be recorded.


That's fine as long as you can show that they knowingly agreed. However, I think TX is a one-party state, so it's OK to record as long as you are driving and you know that the dashcam is recording the sound.


----------



## Tombolian

Claudine said:


> Some people in the FB group are havehbeen getting error messages with v9.
> 
> Maybe that's possible one of the reasons for the delay and roll backs?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/35481...ink&id=1098650793646112&anchor_composer=false


Dead linky. I think they're onto us!


----------



## Reliev

Claudine said:


> Some people in the FB group are havehbeen getting error messages with v9.
> 
> Maybe that's possible one of the reasons for the delay and roll backs?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/35481...ink&id=1098650793646112&anchor_composer=false


my buddy is on the older version just had the same issue (hes in Colorado took delivery last week) also a couple of people are saying the same thing on a previous version on the tmc.

from the few that got it fixed it was some sensor in the front from one of the assembly lines not being installed correctly.


----------



## Maynerd




----------



## Claudine

Maynerd said:


>


Lol...I did nothing with my life since Friday evening but wait for an update that looks like it's not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## iChris93

Claudine said:


> Some people in the FB group are havehbeen getting error messages with v9.
> 
> Maybe that's possible one of the reasons for the delay and roll backs?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/35481...ink&id=1098650793646112&anchor_composer=false


I don't have FB. Can you share what the error is?


----------



## Claudine

iChris93 said:


> I don't have FB. Can you share what the error is?


Lol, I don't have a real FB. It's a fake one so I can model 3 stalk.

Anyway, it's those error messages some people have gotten in other instances.


----------



## Bernard

Sri said:


> Should everyone have received the v9.0 by now? I keep looking for it in my Model 3 but still only seeing V8.1. And yes, it's connected to my wifi.


Nope.
So far, it follows what I posted yesterday as my guess: release to a pretty large sample of S and X of all versions, then wait for feedback. If OK, then release 39.6 to everybody (incl. 3, because I think that Tesla already knows it's working fine on 3s) in a few days, if not, then push out a 39.7 to everybody just a bit later
We'll probably never find out the true rationale, but waiting a few more days to get the release won't kill anyone, will it? and in the meantime we can all have fun speculating!


----------



## MelindaV

Tombolian said:


> Dead linky. I think they're onto us!


I believe you need to be logged in to Facebook, and be part of that group.


----------



## Trebonius

Claudine said:


> Lol, I don't have a real FB. It's a fake one so I can model 3 stalk.
> 
> Anyway, it's those error messages some people have gotten in other instances.
> 
> View attachment 15670


Well that's terrifying. Was that a model 3?


----------



## Diamond.g

Can anyone here verify that Tesla changed the behavior of the emergency door release?


----------



## MelindaV

Diamond.g said:


> Can anyone here verify that Tesla changed the behavior of the emergency door release?


the emergency release is manual (cable connected to the latch). So unless they added a window auto down when it is pulled, I don't know what the software would do to impact the door release.
What are you thinking changed?


----------



## Diamond.g

MelindaV said:


> the emergency release is manual (cable connected to the latch). So unless they added a window auto down when it is pulled, I don't know what the software would do to impact the door release.
> What are you thinking changed?


Window goes down when it is pulled. Like pressing the normal door button.


----------



## LUXMAN

Diamond.g said:


> Window goes down when it is pulled. Like pressing the normal door button.


@SoFlaModel3 , can you test this?  For Youtube of course


----------



## pslan

I left my car parked in my driveway for 48 hours connected to my home wifi and yet I still haven't received the notice to upgrade to v9. Is there a way to "force" an update? Or cause the car to search for an update?


----------



## LUXMAN

WHY CANT I STOP CHECKING FOR THE UPDATE???? GAAAAAAA


----------



## Tombolian

pslan said:


> I left my car parked in my driveway for 48 hours connected to my home wifi and yet I still haven't received the notice to upgrade to v9. Is there a way to "force" an update? Or cause the car to search for an update?


I'm new here, but from my understanding the vast majority of us (M3 Owners) aren't getting it yet. You can use the TESLAFI.COM site to view the rollout of the software to other TESLAFI users if you register an account of your own. It's showing only about 8 M3 owners having gotten it already at this point.


----------



## pslan

I should have clarified that I did receive an email from Tesla on Friday saying that v9 is now available. So I've been expecting the update ever since. The only thing the email said about actually getting the update is:

"To receive these updates as quickly as possible, make sure your car is connected to WiFi."


----------



## Claudine

Why do I have a feeling that there were far less model 3's on the road this weekend than 8-10 months ago?

ETA: Signal the shorts!
*
"Tesla's Latest Software Release Has Caused Most of Their Model 3 Vehicles Stuck At Home!"*


----------



## Smokey S

Hey folks - actually one of the YouTube channel (southforidaguy) how show to install a splitter cable so you don't lose a USB port for your wireless phone pad. Here;s the link -


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Like all major updates, apparently they're still killing off unexpected bugs so the result is a slow release.


----------



## FF35

pslan said:


> I left my car parked in my driveway for 48 hours connected to my home wifi and yet I still haven't received the notice to upgrade to v9. Is there a way to "force" an update? Or cause the car to search for an update?


You'll get it when you get it. There's nothing to force and nothing wrong with your car.

I wish Elon and Tesla would stop marketing software updates when they're "almost ready." They should only advertise software updates when they're actually ready and say "it may take up to a week to receive it." That would cut down on ~95% people complaining about it.


----------



## plankeye

Diamond.g said:


> Window goes down when it is pulled. Like pressing the normal door button.


The windows go down, yes. But the difference is that when using the emergency release, the window doesn't go down as a result of the lever being pulled, it's a result of the door latch being manually activated. So technically the window is going down _after _the door unlatches. Whereas when you press the button, the window first goes down, _then _the door latch releases.

So if you use the emergency release, as long as you don't shove outward on the door at the same time, the window will go down before it can hit the chrome trim. One of the techs at my SC demonstrated this for me, on my car!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Still no 3's, but installs seem to have started again on 39.6 per TeslaFi



LUXMAN said:


> @SoFlaModel3 , can you test this?  For Youtube of course


This one I will have to pass on. I think scratching the chrome trim twice is enough for me 



Smokey S said:


> Hey folks - actually one of the YouTube channel (southforidaguy) how show to install a splitter cable so you don't lose a USB port for your wireless phone pad. Here;s the link -


Bad news - my video sold out the USB splitter on Amazon


----------



## Jason Krellner

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Bad news - my video sold out the USB splitter on Amazon


I ordered one but it ships from China so it'll be a while until it gets here. Wonder if it will beat the firmware?


----------



## RichEV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Still no 3's, but installs seem to have started again on 39.6 per TeslaFi
> 
> This one I will have to pass on. I think scratching the chrome trim twice is enough for me
> 
> Bad news - my video sold out the USB splitter on Amazon


(un)fortunately they will probably have it back in stock before we get V9


----------



## Trebonius

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Bad news - my video sold out the USB splitter on Amazon


Will a simple unpowered mini hub not work just as well?


----------



## JustTheTip

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Bad news - my video sold out the USB splitter on Amazon


Actually found that same one on eBay. It won't arrive until Oct. 29 at the earliest. Let's see if it gets here before v9. lol


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Trebonius said:


> Will a simple unpowered mini hub not work just as well?


It should so long as you can get data/power on one of the ports


----------



## Claudine

FF35 said:


> You'll get it when you get it. There's nothing to force and nothing wrong with your car.
> 
> I wish Elon and Tesla would stop marketing software updates when they're "almost ready." They should only advertise software updates when they're actually ready and say "it may take up to a week to receive it." That would cut down on ~95% people complaining about it.


Pffft!

And give up torturing ourselves!?

At this point I think most of us have been irreversibly damaged from the long wait from reservation, invitation, configuration, vin waiting on, and deliveration.

Now we're in perpetual sufferation waiting on a software version.

But yeah, I agree. I would be a more productive member of society if timelines we're under promised.


----------



## GDN

Smokey S said:


> Hey folks - actually one of the YouTube channel (southforidaguy) how show to install a splitter cable so you don't lose a USB port for your wireless phone pad. Here;s the link -


Hey @Smokey S That SouthFloridaGuy is actually a moderator here - @SoFlaModel3. Just in case you didn't make the connection up in post 932.

Plus - this thread just isn't long enough, so it needed just one more post.

By the way - if all of you had just had company this weekend and stayed busy you wouldn't have perseverated on v9. Just kidding, I've checked several times and I had a busy weekend.


----------



## GAmstutz

Just finished downloading installing v9 2018.39.5 on my M3. Sunday, Oct 7 -- notice arrived about 7 PM EDT. In case others were still wondering if the M3 updates have started yet...


----------



## iChris93

GAmstutz said:


> Just finished downloading installing v9 2018.39.5 on my M3. Sunday, Oct 7 -- notice arrived about 7 PM EDT. In case others were still wondering if the M3 updates have started yet...


Are you early access?


----------



## FF35

iChris93 said:


> Are you early access?


He's the chosen one.


----------



## GDN

Let's just hope he, and the SW install are real. It was his first post. Not to cast too much doubt, but you've seen this story before. Share some screen shots with us.


----------



## Spiffywerks

Did anyone see this page? I got this email and this page was linked. It gives clear pictures of new interface. It was from Friday, so not really new information, but I searched the site and didn't see anyone post it.

https://www.tesla.com/support/software-v9


----------



## FF35

I think everyone got it. That’s why nobody is talking about it.


----------



## GDN

Other than the dash cam - I think Blind Spot monitoring has been one of the most requested/talked about feature - this is one of the nicest updates, but has also already been mentioned. From the linked update:

*Blindspot Monitoring*

_To improve safety and increase confidence when changing lanes, cars with Full Self-Driving hardware will now display a red lane line when your turn signal is engaged and a car or obstacle is detected in your target lane. There is no change to the display for cars without Full Self-Driving hardware._
_Tesla cars with Full-Self-Driving hardware will now use all eight cameras, providing a 360-degree view of surrounding cars. This includes improved blind spot monitoring on the instrument panel which reflects the type of car in your blind spot, supplementing an already attentive driver._
Would be nice to have a tone or something to go along with this if you engaged a blinker with someone in the blind spot.


----------



## Jason Krellner

FF35 said:


> I think everyone got it. That's why nobody is talking about it.


Not everyone. I've received no email or message within the inbox of the app.


----------



## GAmstutz

GDN: Quite a skeptic, aren't we? My first post here, and already slammed for credibility. Thanks for the warm welcome 

Will this help?


----------



## FF35

GAmstutz said:


> GDN: Quite a skeptic, aren't we? My first post here, and already slammed for credibility. Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> Will this help?
> View attachment 15702


Yup. You're the chosen one.


----------



## webdriverguy

GAmstutz said:


> GDN: Quite a skeptic, aren't we? My first post here, and already slammed for credibility. Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> Will this help?
> View attachment 15702


Nice to see M3 on v9


----------



## GDN

GAmstutz said:


> GDN: Quite a skeptic, aren't we? My first post here, and already slammed for credibility. Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> Will this help?
> View attachment 15702


You're welcome. Appreciate the update. Yep - way too many single posts on these forums that spread FUD, you'll soon find out if you stay with us and realize what a great place it really is. A few pics and information go a long ways for credibility.

Thanks for the follow up - enjoy the SW and give us some feedback as we all continue to wake our cars, jiggle our routers and sit outside Tesla Service Centers.


----------



## GAmstutz

iChris93 said:


> Are you early access?


No, not early access. I just received my M3 AWD two weeks ago, today. Here's another shot (halfway expecting GDN to post that I must have used Photoshop!)










GDN said:


> You're welcome. Appreciate the update. Yep - way too many single posts on these forums that spread FUD, you'll soon find out if you stay with us and realize what a great place it really is. A few pics and information go a long ways for credibility.
> 
> Thanks for the follow up - enjoy the SW and give us some feedback as we all continue to wake our cars, jiggle our routers and sit outside Tesla Service Centers.


To anyone else using v9... have you had any success with saving Favorite websites using the new web browser? I've tried several times, saving different sites, then even quitting the web browser and restarting, and the Favorites page remains blank. It allows you to Save a website (I assume that's what the heart icon with a plus in it means), and it even allows you to name your Favorite URL, but then when you go to the Favorites page, it remains blank. Seems like a broken feature to me. A web browser without able to save favorites seems crippled to me...


----------



## 350VDC

GAmstutz said:


> Will this help?


CGI man, invented by Globe Earth liars.........
Congrats!


----------



## GAmstutz

Web Positives: most web sites I tested seemed to work great with their web browser. Facebook login with no probs -- returning later remembered my account so I didn't have to log-in again. TDAmeritrade: was able to login, but fonts were hard to read and had a few display/refresh problems. 

Negative: iCloud: No-go. "Try another web browser". So much for Find my Friends on the Tesla web browser.


----------



## GAmstutz

Positive -- Dashcam icon appeared after installing 128GB flash drive. Icon indicated it was recording while I was sitting in my garage not driving. Maybe because I was sitting in the seat? Need to do more testing. Tapped the icon -- only took about 1 second to save the video to a separate file. Nice!


----------



## BlueMeanie

Interesting that GAmstutz also received 39.5, not 39.6. 
Therefore still no 3’s on 39.6. I agree there must be something wrong with 39.6 for the 3’s - or it was never meant for us.


----------



## sduck

Trebonius said:


> Will a simple unpowered mini hub not work just as well?


It should - I've tested an old cheapo one, which works fine, but just ordered this usb 3.0 one -


----------



## GRiMm-V-

sduck said:


> It should - I've tested an old cheapo one, which works fine, but just ordered this usb 3.0 one -


I had an old usb3.0 unpowered hub. Was able to get it to read the USB for music and charge my phone simultaneously. Since I do not have v9 yet, not sure how the dashcam will affect this.


----------



## dragonvoi

I have had my update since Friday morning.



iChris93 said:


> Are you early access?


not an early access just had my car plugged in and on wifi



GDN said:


> Let's just hope he, and the SW install are real. It was his first post. Not to cast too much doubt, but you've seen this story before. Share some screen shots with us.


I have a youtube video of the vent interface 






GDN said:


> Other than the dash cam - I think Blind Spot monitoring has been one of the most requested/talked about feature - this is one of the nicest updates, but has also already been mentioned. From the linked update:
> 
> *Blindspot Monitoring*
> 
> _To improve safety and increase confidence when changing lanes, cars with Full Self-Driving hardware will now display a red lane line when your turn signal is engaged and a car or obstacle is detected in your target lane. There is no change to the display for cars without Full Self-Driving hardware._
> _Tesla cars with Full-Self-Driving hardware will now use all eight cameras, providing a 360-degree view of surrounding cars. This includes improved blind spot monitoring on the instrument panel which reflects the type of car in your blind spot, supplementing an already attentive driver._
> Would be nice to have a tone or something to go along with this if you engaged a blinker with someone in the blind spot.


disappointed in this feature as it is not as good as the Blindspot monitoring icon on mirrors. I have signalled a lot to try to trigger it an it only happened once and I had to look at the screen. imagine this flow: Signal, glance at screen, look at mirror, look over shoulder, turn.

not too bad when merging right but, on the left, fuggedaboudit.


----------



## imusick

Rick Steinwand said:


> Like all major updates, apparently they're still killing off unexpected bugs so the result is a slow release.


That's what I hear too. Got a hold of someone yesterday afternoon in support and apparently the release was paused / delayed in order to address some concerns / issues. No specifics other than that. ☹


----------



## SoFlaModel3

BlueMeanie said:


> Interesting that GAmstutz also received 39.5, not 39.6.
> Therefore still no 3's on 39.6. I agree there must be something wrong with 39.6 for the 3's - or it was never meant for us.


I would give my near guarantee that 39.5 started limited release and a bug was found so they haulted the release while working on it. Meanwhile 39.6 is fine for S/X and continues to be rolled out.

I put money on a new version dropping today or Tuesday and Model 3's to start getting v9 again.


----------



## LUXMAN

Trebonius said:


> Will a simple unpowered mini hub not work just as well?


It should. I put this in my 3 and works with Music and powering my phone charger. Will it work with the DashCam? I am not sure we will EVER find out! But if you look upstream in this thread (IF YE DARE), you can see where I wrote about it.


----------



## BlueMeanie

The vacuum of information from Tesla re: Model 3 V.9 is deafening.


----------



## BlueMeanie

I would bet that all of the cars on TeslaFi that have updated yesterday and today were left over installs from the previous day. There is a chance that the update was stopped on Saturday.


----------



## Love

Note to self: go out of town for the weekend, threads grow to where I can't even read all the responses.

Summarizing:
- Welcome to all the new members! A smiling, vigorous Tesla wave to you all! 
- Congrats to those who got the update already and thank you for your informative posts!
- I want some rocks! @Claudine!!! (Do they come in colors that match Tesla paint options? If not, I'll buy vinyl wraps from kenriko!)
- Blibber blabber added to my vocabulary!
- EAP, an acronym that now comes in TWO flavors!! Both, DELICIOUS!

Now to head out on some errands. 
Exciting, informative information added to this thread: 0%
Blibberblabber: 100%


----------



## JWardell

It looks like 39.6.1 also stopped roll-out. I would expect to see large numbers of updates on Monday morning but there are very few. I wonder if we will see 39.6.2 very soon...


----------



## plankeye

This lack of installs is interesting... When I had my car in the SC on 9/25, one of the service agents (?) told me that the techs kept telling her that they were waiting for firmware "42." Well, this week is week 41. Maybe they actually knew something that we don't know, which is that the roll-out won't really start until next week with 42.x. ???


----------



## FF35

plankeye said:


> This lack of installs is interesting... When I had my car in the SC on 9/25, one of the service agents (?) told me that the techs kept telling her that they were waiting for firmware "42." Well, this week is week 41. Maybe they actually knew something that we don't know, which is that the roll-out won't really start until next week with 42.x. ???


Nobody knows anything except Musk and the software developers. Anything else you hear is as reliable as the Cowboys offensive line.


----------



## Trebonius

FF35 said:


> Nobody knows anything except Musk and the software developers. Anything else you hear is as reliable as the Cowboys offensive line.


I expect they were all at the SpaceX after-launch party, so I wouldn't expect to see much action today.


----------



## plankeye

FF35 said:


> Nobody knows anything except Musk and the software developers. Anything else you hear is as reliable as the Cowboys offensive line.


I don't disagree, but at the rate we're going, I think they just might end up being right.


----------



## plankeye

FF35 said:


> Nobody knows anything except Musk and the software developers. Anything else you hear is as reliable as the Cowboys offensive line.


Oh, and BTW...I couldn't care less about the Cowboys, or really any other football team for that matter.


----------



## ymilord

In my normal work commute into DC this morning. There was a Model X that was lane hopping like a madman and turning on their blinker with vehicles obviously in the lane they were attempting to get in to. When it came time to merge over to 395 they got over one lane then just before the ramp the car jerked left then jerked right. Gee, I wonder what they were doing. lol.

In all seriousness, If you are wanting to test out your new features- don't do it on a Monday morning during rush hour on a highway that merges out to two other major highways.

Be smart and safe out there.


----------



## FF35

plankeye said:


> I don't disagree, but at the rate we're going, I think they just might end up being right.


FWIW, recently someone on here stated that the SC stated all model 3's need to be on 32.XX to get V9 and it's rolling out within a week. That was about a month ago. And here we are.....


----------



## 2Kap

Man i feel for the programmers, if the factory was in production hell, and the delivery centers in delivery hell... they must be in compiler hell.


----------



## lairdb

SimonMatthews said:


> FAT32 has an artificial limit for the filesystem of 32GB, but no file can be larger than 4GB.


The Windows GUI FAT32 formatting tool has an artificial limit, but command line tools work, and there are third-party GUI tools.


----------



## twm01

THis 


plankeye said:


> This lack of installs is interesting... When I had my car in the SC on 9/25, one of the service agents (?) told me that the techs kept telling her that they were waiting for firmware "42." Well, this week is week 41. Maybe they actually knew something that we don't know, which is that the roll-out won't really start until next week with 42.x. ???


I believe this is week 40, not 41... so looks like 2 more weeks if that is the case.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ymilord said:


> In my normal work commute into DC this morning. There was a Model X that was lane hopping like a madman and turning on their blinker with vehicles obviously in the lane they were attempting to get in to. When it came time to merge over to 395 they got over one lane then just before the ramp the car jerked left then jerked right. Gee, I wonder what they were doing. lol.
> 
> In all seriousness, If you are wanting to test out your new features- don't do it on a Monday morning during rush hour on a highway that merges out to two other major highways.
> 
> Be smart and safe out there.


I thought the auto lane change feature was held back, so odds are just a regular bad driver there


----------



## Diamond.g

plankeye said:


> The windows go down, yes. But the difference is that when using the emergency release, the window doesn't go down as a result of the lever being pulled, it's a result of the door latch being manually activated. So technically the window is going down _after _the door unlatches. Whereas when you press the button, the window first goes down, _then _the door latch releases.
> 
> So if you use the emergency release, as long as you don't shove outward on the door at the same time, the window will go down before it can hit the chrome trim. One of the techs at my SC demonstrated this for me, on my car!


So did it do this pre v9? I asked because it seemed like a new thing. Of course I don't have a bunch of folks in my car on a regular basis so the emergency handle doesn't get pulled much.

The stitching on the side cameras still needs work, as sometimes a car will split in two as it comes up on your side.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Diamond.g said:


> So did it do this pre v9? I asked because it seemed like a new thing. Of course I don't have a bunch of folks in my car on a regular basis so the emergency handle doesn't get pulled much.


My car has always behaved like that with the emergency handle (I don't have v9).


----------



## Diamond.g

NOGA$4ME said:


> My car has always behaved like that with the emergency handle (I don't have v9).


Awesome, good to know!


----------



## plankeye

Diamond.g said:


> So did it do this pre v9? I asked because it seemed like a new thing. Of course I don't have a bunch of folks in my car on a regular basis so the emergency handle doesn't get pulled much.


Yes, has done this since as far back as 21.9 or earlier.


----------



## plankeye

twm01 said:


> THis
> 
> I believe this is week 40, not 41... so looks like 2 more weeks if that is the case.


According to week-number.net, it's 41. Now if Tesla only counts weeks starting with Sunday, than I guess it's 40 and the first 6 days of the year didn't count.


----------



## Rod Williams

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I thought the auto lane change feature was held back, so odds are just a regular bad driver there


You should watch Trevor's video and all will be explained. Hey, that car might have been Trevor


----------



## GAmstutz

lairdb said:


> The Windows GUI FAT32 formatting tool has an artificial limit, but command line tools work, and there are third-party GUI tools.


I used a Mac to format my 128gb flash drive with no limit. Mac users: use the Drive Utility app in Applications/Utilities. Then select Erase and FAT32 format. It works great with my V9 update!


----------



## GAmstutz

Rod Williams said:


> You should watch Trevor's video and all will be explained. Hey, that car might have been Trevor


Yes, and he was probably videotaping at the time!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Rod Williams said:


> You should watch Trevor's video and all will be explained. Hey, that car might have been Trevor


His video confirmed that the auto lane change was held back ...?


----------



## Diamond.g

SoFlaModel3 said:


> His video confirmed that the auto lane change was held back ...?


Before it was pulled I believe Nav on AP suggested lane changes. Still required confirmation from stalk. Interchanges for interstates/highways and exit ramps were taken with no user input required.

The inconsistency sounds unsafe. They should have picked one behavior for all lane changing situations.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Diamond.g said:


> Before it was pulled I believe Nav on AP suggested lane changes. Still required confirmation from stalk. Interchanges for interstates/highways and exit ramps were taken with no user input required.
> 
> The inconsistency sounds unsafe. They should have picked one behavior for all lane changing situations.


Yeah - all the more reason why it was wise to pull the feature. It's not ready yet!


----------



## Bernard

FF35 said:


> You'll get it when you get it. There's nothing to force and nothing wrong with your car.
> 
> I wish Elon and Tesla would stop marketing software updates when they're "almost ready." They should only advertise software updates when they're actually ready and say "it may take up to a week to receive it." That would cut down on ~95% people complaining about it.


I wish people would understand the difference between "almost ready" and "ready" ;-) Then Elon would not be the subject of all these complaints about "delays" when in fact they have all along been either ahead of or pretty much on schedule.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bernard said:


> I wish people would understand the difference between "almost ready" and "ready" ;-) Then Elon would not be the subject of all these complaints about "delays" when in fact they have all along been either ahead of or pretty much on schedule.


Actually this time it was Elon and Tesla Tweeting and Tesla emailing and using the app Inbox to tell us all to connect to WiFi to get the update that never came


----------



## Bernard

Jason Krellner said:


> Not everyone. I've received no email or message within the inbox of the app.


Not in the app, but just in your email account as registered with Tesla.


----------



## JTE

Bernard said:


> Not in the app, but just in your email account as registered with Tesla.


I got a notification in my app in addition to the email. (Android, fwiw)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bernard said:


> Not in the app, but just in your email account as registered with Tesla.


3 days ago for me in the iOS app...


----------



## Bernard

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Actually this time it was Elon and Tesla Tweeting and Tesla emailing and using the app Inbox to tell us all to connect to WiFi to get the update that never came


Tech support, according to an earlier post, claimed that the maps update was a prereq for the install and that maps could only be downloaded on wifi due to the size of the update (5GB or so). If that's indeed the case, then it would make perfect sense for Tesla to email the message about v9 and connection to wifi (and to post the same on its website) well ahead of time: we must be getting close to 300'000 Tesla cars out there, so it's going to take some time before most of us have downloaded the maps update.
Note also that the website does not state a date -- it just says "current version is v9"; and when (if ever) have most of us been on the "current version" together? (36.2 comes close, but not really, since lots of AP 2 and AP 1 stayed on earlier versions.)
Finally, while 39.x versions seem to include many of the features described in the message about v9 and can certainly be viewed as release candidates for v9, I have not seen anywhere Tesla actually stating that any of these 39.x firmwares is in fact v9... (OK, that's something of a technicality, but I think Tesla makes an effort to be transparent and accurate in its communications -- even if that makes them sound maddeningly vague now and then --, so we should do Tesla the same courtesy and not read more into their announcements than what they actually put in.)

So I still conclude that Elon, while perhaps guilty of wanting to tell us quite early about forthcoming wonders (isn't that how many of us got a Model 3 -- waiting since the first announcements in 2015 and jumping on board at the unveiling?), is not guilty of promising us anything that is not happening, whether these promises are about content or about timelines. We are all impatient, of course -- and none of us as much as Elon himself, I would bet --, but let us savor the wait. After all, with Tesla, Xmas comes regularly, several times a year ;-)


----------



## Bernard

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 3 days ago for me in the iOS app...
> 
> View attachment 15743


Hmm, am on Android -- so far have not received anything about any topic in the app's inbox. No matter, I guess, since it seems the app inbox is a second channel for email, not the only one.


----------



## Bernard

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would give my near guarantee that 39.5 started limited release and a bug was found so they haulted the release while working on it. Meanwhile 39.6 is fine for S/X and continues to be rolled out.
> 
> I put money on a new version dropping today or Tuesday and Model 3's to start getting v9 again.


I agree, but I think the bug in 39.5 was found on the S and X models, not the Model 3 (they released 39.5 to S/X/3) -- otherwise why would Tesla release 39.6 rather than just 39.5 to S and X? 
The conclusion is the same, though: assuming 39.6 was found to be OK on the S and X, then they can release it to everyone in a couple of days. (If it was Model 3 that had the problem, the release will have to be at least 39.7.)


----------



## Jason Krellner

Bernard said:


> Hmm, am on Android -- so far have not received anything about any topic in the app's inbox. No matter, I guess, since it seems the app inbox is a second channel for email, not the only one.


I didn't get it in either place but it's not like anyone has the firmware on a 3 anyway. Still love my car... Kept myself occupied today by putting on my spoiler and mirror caps!


----------



## Bernard

Jason Krellner said:


> I didn't get it in either place but it's not like anyone has the firmware on a 3 anyway. Still love my car... Kept myself occupied today by putting on my spoiler and mirror caps!


Yup, even if we never get any more firmware updates, this would remain the best car on the road for at least another 3 years ;-)


----------



## Super Gizmo

GAmstutz said:


> I used a Mac to format my 128gb flash drive with no limit. Mac users: use the Drive Utility app in Applications/Utilities. Then select Erase and FAT32 format. It works great with my V9 update!


Mac OSX doesn't have Fat32 option any longer.


----------



## MacInfoSys

Super Gizmo said:


> Mac OSX doesn't have Fat32 option any longer.


Just select "MS DOS (FAT)"


----------



## Claudine

Lovesword said:


> Note to self: go out of town for the weekend, threads grow to where I can't even read all the responses.
> 
> Summarizing:
> - Welcome to all the new members! A smiling, vigorous Tesla wave to you all!
> - Congrats to those who got the update already and thank you for your informative posts!
> - I want some rocks! @Claudine!!! (Do they come in colors that match Tesla paint options? If not, I'll buy vinyl wraps from kenriko!)
> - Blibber blabber added to my vocabulary!
> - EAP, an acronym that now comes in TWO flavors!! Both, DELICIOUS!
> 
> Now to head out on some errands.
> Exciting, informative information added to this thread: 0%
> Blibberblabber: 100%


The colors are Random. 
If you buy the family pack it increases your chance of getting a color someone in your family will love.

If you act now, I'll throw in a genuine paper bag carrier.

As you can see, most of my customers have been Model S and X users.


----------



## 2Kap

Super Gizmo said:


> Mac OSX doesn't have Fat32 option any longer.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bernard said:


> Tech support, according to an earlier post, claimed that the maps update was a prereq for the install and that maps could only be downloaded on wifi due to the size of the update (5GB or so). If that's indeed the case, then it would make perfect sense for Tesla to email the message about v9 and connection to wifi (and to post the same on its website) well ahead of time: we must be getting close to 300'000 Tesla cars out there, so it's going to take some time before most of us have downloaded the maps update.
> Note also that the website does not state a date -- it just says "current version is v9"; and when (if ever) have most of us been on the "current version" together? (36.2 comes close, but not really, since lots of AP 2 and AP 1 stayed on earlier versions.)
> Finally, while 39.x versions seem to include many of the features described in the message about v9 and can certainly be viewed as release candidates for v9, I have not seen anywhere Tesla actually stating that any of these 39.x firmwares is in fact v9... (OK, that's something of a technicality, but I think Tesla makes an effort to be transparent and accurate in its communications -- even if that makes them sound maddeningly vague now and then --, so we should do Tesla the same courtesy and not read more into their announcements than what they actually put in.)
> 
> So I still conclude that Elon, while perhaps guilty of wanting to tell us quite early about forthcoming wonders (isn't that how many of us got a Model 3 -- waiting since the first announcements in 2015 and jumping on board at the unveiling?), is not guilty of promising us anything that is not happening, whether these promises are about content or about timelines. We are all impatient, of course -- and none of us as much as Elon himself, I would bet --, but let us savor the wait. After all, with Tesla, Xmas comes regularly, several times a year ;-)


You can surmise 39.X is v9 because in the release notes for the v3.6.0 mobile apps it says "requires 39.X or later" for the new features (which are confirmed V9 features).

Also, this....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048313784085839874
And this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048316033830805504
And this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048118186518835200


----------



## MelindaV

plankeye said:


> This lack of installs is interesting... When I had my car in the SC on 9/25, one of the service agents (?) told me that the techs kept telling her that they were waiting for firmware "42." Well, this week is week 41. Maybe they actually knew something that we don't know, which is that the roll-out won't really start until next week with 42.x. ???


but... generally they don't make it to the public until ## in release +2 weeks, so that would mean 42 would not start arriving on cars until the week of Oct 29th


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> ... to get the update that never came


yet


----------



## Tony H

Just checking my router, my Tesla has downloaded more than 750MB since I got home an hour ago... Is it close?


----------



## TesLou

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 3 days ago for me in the iOS app...
> 
> View attachment 15743


Since everyone didn't get this (I did, however), I wonder if it was sent to those who already have updated maps or only to those who don't? I don't have a clue if my maps are updated or not. Although they weren't a week ago, they should be now because I've been on WiFi religiously since Thursday. Before that, never. Attention Tesla: How 'bout a notification in our app inbox after you update our maps?


----------



## iChris93

Tony H said:


> Just checking my router, my Tesla has downloaded more than 750MB since I got home an hour ago... Is it close?


3 months maybe, 6 months definitely.


----------



## tipton

Tony H said:


> Just checking my router, my Tesla has downloaded more than 750MB since I got home an hour ago... Is it close?


V9 is like 350mb according to my Google Wifi Router


----------



## ateslik

first


----------



## erict

V9, where are you?


----------



## niker23

Just received a prompt to update software on my 3.


----------



## Sjohnson20

I just got the notification for a software update. I guess this will be V9? It is installing now.


----------



## evolution2147

Diamond.g said:


> Before it was pulled I believe Nav on AP suggested lane changes. Still required confirmation from stalk. Interchanges for interstates/highways and exit ramps were taken with no user input required.
> 
> The inconsistency sounds unsafe. They should have picked one behavior for all lane changing situations.


Yeah I still have it on 39.4 and its a little weird. It will automatically take exits for you when on the highway, which is kind of nice. But it will suggest lane changes as you are driving and sometimes they are unnecessary. It will beep at you telling you that you need to switch lanes soon and if you don't confirm it then it will eventually just put the turn signal on and attempt to switch.

The autopilot got way way better with v9 though. Way smoother and I barely ever get nagged now.


----------



## slotti

just got the prompt for the update as well......had to go into my driveway and start the update. Tomorrow will be x-mas


----------



## babula

Are all of you guys that are getting updates now on WIFI?


----------



## Rich M

Updating now, guess I'm not going to bed tonight


----------



## Rich M

babula said:


> Are all of you guys that are getting updates now on WIFI?


Mine is on WiFi, yes.


----------



## Bokonon

babula said:


> Are all of you guys that are getting updates now on WIFI?


Yes, I'm on Wi-Fi. I've been parking as close to the router as possible for the last few days.


----------



## barjohn

Nothing for me yet and I have IFTTT set to send me a text message if my router connects to my TM3.


----------



## Claudine

Ugh!
Just my luck. I wasted the whole weekend hoping for an update and now I don't have my baby.

My car is getting paint protection/ceramic done and I won't get it back until tomorrow evening.

My luck will be that my husband gets it. The one who called me nuts because of my WiFi antics over the past few days.

Congrats to the lucky ones.


----------



## babula

Bokonon said:


> Yes, I'm on Wi-Fi. I've been parking as close to the router as possible for the last few days.


Same here but I have to grab a spot in front of the apartment to be in range, sadly it's too late for that today


----------



## Bokonon

babula said:


> Same here but I have to grab a spot in front of the apartment to be in range, sadly it's too late for that today


Bummer. Good luck getting a prime spot tomorrow!


----------



## Rich M

Looks like dash cam saving issue is fixed, will post on dash cam thread


----------



## glavewu

I'm parking in front of Fremont factory connect to Tesla service WiFi using the super charger... Been half an hour now, no firmware update popup... Battery is fully charged...Need to go back home


----------



## Tomogotchi

No update notification yet,when is my turn


----------



## Bernard

TesLou said:


> Since everyone didn't get this (I did, however), I wonder if it was sent to those who already have updated maps or only to those who don't? I don't have a clue if my maps are updated or not. Although they weren't a week ago, they should be now because I've been on WiFi religiously since Thursday. Before that, never. Attention Tesla: How 'bout a notification in our app inbox after you update our maps?


Or even better, a map version number in the car configuration?


----------



## Bernard

Tomogotchi said:


> No update notification yet,when is my turn


None here either, but there are about 100K Model 3s out there, plus another 150K Model S and X not yet updated, so I am not going to stay up waiting for it -- neither tonight, nor tomorrow night ;-)


----------



## Sjohnson20

I updated and played around with it at 3 AM! 

The browser is nice to have but isn’t very quick. It doesn’t play Youtube videos either 
Also, it doesn’t seem to save favorite web pages even though I bookmarked them. Nothing appears
in the favorites section. I’m sure this will get better with future updates.

I don’t really like how they put the streaming, radio, phone, sources underneath the favorites for the music. Before I could have the big map and still see the favorites. The map is way smaller now when the favorites are up. I guess I’ll get used to it.

The Atari games are nice but hard to control. They look cool full screen though!


----------



## LUXMAN

HEY GUYS!!! Someone (TESLA) said there is a new software version coming! Anyone see it yet?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I’m shocked that 39.6 installs have started for Model 3 and it’s not another increment. I wonder what the wait was...


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm shocked that 39.6 installs have started for Model 3 and it's not another increment. I wonder what the wait was...


Like I said, Model 3 is the low end of the fleet, we get the newest toys last. Gotta give them other people something for $100k!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3V Pilot said:


> Like I said, Model 3 is the low end of the fleet, we get the newest toys last. Gotta give them other people something for $100k!


It's times like these where I want that dislike button back


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It's times like these where I want that dislike button back


I just get a kick out of all the rampant speculation that becomes "fact" so quickly when people start agreeing on things like "must be a bug in this version". I have no idea, like the rest of us, why we didn't get it quickly. Just throwing out another idea, mine is probably just as wrong as all the others!

What I wouldn't pay to be a fly on the wall inside of the super secret coding room at Tesla for a day, or the design studio, or Elon's office, or, well, just about anywhere in that company!


----------



## fmcotton

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm shocked that 39.6 installs have started for Model 3 and it's not another increment. I wonder what the wait was...


Me too, or for any of the models. It's odd that hardly any updates were reported by TeslaFi yesterday across Tesla's lineup but they have started the rollout again today with same version. Maybe they gave the team a much needed day off and delayed the rollout alongside the break.


----------



## webdriverguy

fmcotton said:


> Me too, or for any of the models. It's odd that hardly any updates were reported by TeslaFi yesterday across Tesla's lineup but they have started the rollout again today with same version. Maybe they gave the team a much needed day off and delayed the rollout alongside the break.


Installing v9 now on my M3


----------



## fmcotton

Is it possible and is it safe to install the update off of WiFi? I’ve always installed updates at home, but was wondering if I receive the notification on the way out the door if it can be installed off of WiFi while I’m parked at the office. Or is it too much of a risk (or just not possible) and is it best to install while still connected to WiFi?


----------



## KenF

In the tech industry, rolling out new software over a [U.S.] holiday weekend -when most engineering and support staff are unavailable - is generally avoided.

I'm surprised Tesla continued the S/X roll out over the weekend.


----------



## Rich M

fmcotton said:


> Is it possible and is it safe to install the update off of WiFi?


You only receive the notification after the download is fully complete. It downloads silently, and the notification means it's ready to go.


----------



## Dishman

For those that have the download, any thoughts on should I keep waking car? I am on WiFi, but no update yet.


----------



## G0GR33N

Looks like 39.6 is the one for M3. Wonder why it doesn't say on TeslaFi that it is being installed on M3's. Or is it?


----------



## iChris93

G0GR33N said:


> Looks like 39.6 is the one for M3. Wonder why it doesn't say on TeslaFi that it is being installed on M3's. Or is it?


Showing 9 model 3s so far. Not a very wide release yet.


----------



## David Bloom

I got the notification overnight that the update was available. I was on wifi. Just completed the install, but haven't had time to play around with it yet.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Dishman said:


> For those that have the download, any thoughts on should I keep waking car? I am on WiFi, but no update yet.


I got my notification this Am and the car was asleep overnight. If that helps


----------



## G0GR33N

iChris93 said:


> Showing 9 model 3s so far. Not a very wide release yet.


Makes me think these are the chosen ones with early access who have removed themselves from TeslaFi....

Can anyone confirm if the number of Model 3's on TeslaFi has gone down since the Early Access email was sent out to a few?


----------



## webdriverguy

G0GR33N said:


> Makes me think these are the chosen ones with early access who have removed themselves from TeslaFi....
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the number of Model 3's on TeslaFi has gone down since the Early Access email was sent out to a few?


I don't have early access and I got the update this am.


----------



## G0GR33N

webdriverguy00 said:


> I don't have early access and I got the update this am.


Awesome!

TeslaFi now has 11 M3's

Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## Bokonon

Dishman said:


> For those that have the download, any thoughts on should I keep waking car? I am on WiFi, but no update yet.


FWIW:

Not an early access program member.
My car woke up on its own approximately 20 minutes before I received the push notification to update. My guess is this is when the download occurred.
I checked TeslaFi after the installed had completed, and TeslaFi still thought I was on 36.2. I think this was because I have TeslaFi deep sleep configured for overnight hours, so it didn't even try to poll my car after the update had occurred. I think it's possible that we'll see a lot more 39.6 Model 3 installs reported on TeslaFi this morning as people who installed last night wake their cars up outside of the deep sleep period.


----------



## TrevP

Teslfi isn’t the best canary in the goldmine. Not everyone knows about it. Best judge is social media and here so yes, it’s finally rolling out to the fleet now


----------



## Skione65

Does anyone know if you (a) Get a notification the download is available via the app, and (b) If you can download V9 via the app? Or do you have do it from the touchscreen in the car? I’m out travelling on business and car is home plugged in.

Ski


----------



## Bokonon

Skione65 said:


> Does anyone know if you (a) Get a notification the download is available via the app, and (b) If you can download V9 via the app? Or do you have do it from the touchscreen in the car?


You have to initiate the 39.6 update from inside the car, once the car has downloaded it. For subsequent firmware updates, you'll be able to initiate the update from your phone after the car has downloaded it.


----------



## G0GR33N

Skione65 said:


> Does anyone know if you (a) Get a notification the download is available via the app, and (b) If you can download V9 via the app? Or do you have do it from the touchscreen in the car? I'm out travelling on business and car is home plugged in.
> 
> Ski


(a) Yes, you do get a notification that the download is available via the app
(b) This will be enabled once you have V9, till then you will have to use the touchscreen


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Dishman said:


> For those that have the download, any thoughts on should I keep waking car? I am on WiFi, but no update yet.


My car was untouched, bluetooth off, and app force-closed since 17:00 CDT yesterday, and the update notification came in a little after midnight. So keeping the car awake probably doesn't help.


----------



## G0GR33N

TrevP said:


> Teslfi isn't the best canary in the goldmine. Not everyone knows about it. Best judge is social media and here so yes, it's finally rolling out to the fleet now


Agree. But it still does help to get a general idea when the roll outs are kicking in. And has generally been correct. I think.
BTW: FWIW I did not get the account after my free membership expired


----------



## GDN

@SoFlaModel3 - I haven't seen this mentioned specifically and I guess this was not a "selected release", but you and likely a few others here would qualify.

From - https://www.tesla.com/support/referral-program

*4 Qualifying Referrals*:
Priority Access to Vehicle Software Updates
Be the first to experience the latest Tesla software updates with priority access to selected releases.


----------



## Scott St. Amant

Trying to find the “name” of my Model 3 on my WiFi network. Anyone know how it comes across?


----------



## ronmis

Scott St. Amant said:


> Trying to find the "name" of my Model 3 on my WiFi network. Anyone know how it comes across?


The Mac Address for the Tesla Model 3 will start with 7c:1c:xx:xx:xx:xx (LG Innotek)


----------



## CleanEV

Scott St. Amant said:


> Trying to find the "name" of my Model 3 on my WiFi network. Anyone know how it comes across?


As @ronmis suggested look for MAC address beginning with these 3 octet - 7C:1C:4E


----------



## ER1C8

You can also view your cars MAC address in the Wifi setting by clicking the i.


----------



## Charlie W

When I got up this morning, my phone said that an update was available for our Model 3. Hoping this is THE update we've all been waiting for, I went to the car and saw that, sure enough, the update was going to automatically start at 10:00 *AM* (2+ hours from "now") and would take approximately 45 minutes. "WHAT!!!" I said to myself, "I'm leaving for a meeting at 10 AM! I thought these updates happened overnight!" I told the car to start updating immediately -- which it's doing now.

My question _(although it's not really a question)_ is -- *what if I hadn't* checked my phone and went to my car at 10 AM, expecting to get in and drive away -- but couldn't because the car was updating. I thought automatic updates started at, say, 1 or 2 AM. (Okay, so _here's_ the question) Is there a way to schedule *FUTURE* updates so that the next one doesn't happen at 10 *AM*? Is there a setting where I can "pre-suggest" that automatic updates happen in the early dark morning and not in the bright mid-morning?

Please don't misunderstand me. I'm not at all disappointed in receiving this update. I too have been coming here every 5 minutes, hoping for this gift from Elon -- and I sympathize with those who will still be waiting after me. But I'll also admit that I'm the kind of guy who plans WAYYY into the future and thinks about the NEXT event, the NEXT update, etc., and wants to be ready for ... well ... V.10. (Just kidding ... kind of.)

Our Model 3 is the BEST CAR we've EVER owned!

~Charlie

Mods: I realized too late that perhaps this post belongs in a more appropriate thread. Feel free to move it. Sorry about that.


----------



## GDN

Charlie W said:


> When I got up this morning, my phone said that an update was available for our Model 3. Hoping this is THE update we've all been waiting for, I went to the car and saw that, sure enough, the update was going to automatically start at 10:00 *AM* (2+ hours from "now") and would take approximately 45 minutes. "WHAT!!!" I said to myself, "I'm leaving for a meeting at 10 AM! I thought these updates happened overnight!" I told the car to start updating immediately -- which it's doing now.
> 
> My question _(although it's not really a question)_ is -- *what if I hadn't* checked my phone and went to my car at 10 AM, expecting to get in and drive away -- but couldn't because the car was updating. I thought automatic updates started at, say, 1 or 2 AM. (Okay, so _here's_ the question) Is there a way to schedule *FUTURE* updates so that the next one doesn't happen at 10 *AM*? Is there a setting where I can "pre-suggest" that automatic updates happen in the early dark morning and not in the bright mid-morning?
> 
> Please don't misunderstand me. I'm not at all disappointed in receiving this update. I too have been coming here every 5 minutes, hoping for this gift from Elon -- and I sympathize with those who will still be waiting after me. But I'll also admit that I'm the kind of guy who plans WAYYY into the future and thinks about the NEXT event, the NEXT update, etc., and wants to be ready for ... well ... V.10. (Just kidding ... kind of.)
> 
> Our Model 3 is the BEST CAR we've EVER owned!
> 
> ~Charlie


I would agree, Is this new? I've only been notified after a download and there was no install until you initiated the install or set the future time you wanted to install from the interface. Would be very inconvenient if it started the update just as you needed to go somewhere. Will be nice when this release is in and we have more control and the ability to start the install remotely. Congrats on v9.


----------



## TesLou

Just curious if anyone has (or has heard of anyone) successfully gotten the update via a hotspot? I’m nowhere near WiFi while parked at work but I’ve got a mobile WiFi hotspot I could leave in my car. Anyone?


----------



## Rich M

Charlie W said:


> When I got up this morning, my phone said that an update was available for our Model 3. Hoping this is THE update we've all been waiting for, I went to the car and saw that, sure enough, the update was going to automatically start at 10:00 *AM* (2+ hours from "now") and would take approximately 45 minutes. "WHAT!!!" I said to myself, "I'm leaving for a meeting at 10 AM! I thought these updates happened overnight!" I told the car to start updating immediately -- which it's doing now.
> 
> My question _(although it's not really a question)_ is -- *what if I hadn't* checked my phone and went to my car at 10 AM, expecting to get in and drive away -- but couldn't because the car was updating. I thought automatic updates started at, say, 1 or 2 AM. (Okay, so _here's_ the question) Is there a way to schedule *FUTURE* updates so that the next one doesn't happen at 10 *AM*? Is there a setting where I can "pre-suggest" that automatic updates happen in the early dark morning and not in the bright mid-morning?
> 
> Please don't misunderstand me. I'm not at all disappointed in receiving this update. I too have been coming here every 5 minutes, hoping for this gift from Elon -- and I sympathize with those who will still be waiting after me. But I'll also admit that I'm the kind of guy who plans WAYYY into the future and thinks about the NEXT event, the NEXT update, etc., and wants to be ready for ... well ... V.10. (Just kidding ... kind of.)
> 
> Our Model 3 is the BEST CAR we've EVER owned!
> 
> ~Charlie


That was only a proposed time. It will never install until you physically hit the install button.


----------



## GDN

TesLou said:


> Just curious if anyone has (or has heard of anyone) successfully gotten the update via a hotspot? I'm nowhere near WiFi while parked at work but I've got a mobile WiFi hotspot I could leave in my car. Anyone?


The car shouldn't care what type of WiFi it has as long as there is enough bandwidth to get downloaded. No reason it shouldn't work.


----------



## Love

I think when people get the update they should come to this thread and see how many posts there are. That way, they can then post a reply with that number and let us all know and this thread can continue to grow!

Example: "I just got the update*! 1043!!!"

*Note: I did not get the update, unless you count iOS on my iPhone because I got a new one of those last night to fix some ... I don't even know, SOMETHING-gate (since everything is -gate these days).

Hey! There's an idea! Telsa-gate? Too broad... we need to save that for something BIGGER. How about v9-gate? Sounds like a drink made of vegetables and filler, marketed as healthy but really it's junk food in a can. Update-gate? Gate-gate!?

EDIT: Also of note, I started typing this when it was going to be post 1043... instead it is 1068. YIKES!!!!


----------



## BlueMeanie

So, I know people probably don't care, but here's a data point for you:
I'm in the Early AP, on WiFi 3 out of 4 bars, currently on version 36.2 - but no luck on V.9 yet . . .


----------



## JustTheTip

Nothing yet but I have a recently built car. Glad to see it’s finally rolling out!


----------



## G0GR33N

TesLou said:


> Just curious if anyone has (or has heard of anyone) successfully gotten the update via a hotspot? I'm nowhere near WiFi while parked at work but I've got a mobile WiFi hotspot I could leave in my car. Anyone?


1. Are you on version 36.2?
2. Did you ever get a message that you need to be connected to WiFi for map update?
If your answer to 1 is yes and 2 is no then you are good to go. I think 36.2 was the biggest updated and the maps are in upwards of few GBs.


----------



## 350VDC

ronmis said:


> Tesla Model 3 will start with 7c:1c:xx:xx:xx:xx (LG Innotek)


mine starts with b4:e6:2a...


----------



## TesLou

BlueMeanie said:


> So, I know people probably don't care, but here's a data point for you:
> I'm in the Early AP, on WiFi 3 out of 4 bars, currently on version 36.2 - but no luck on V.9 yet . . .


Same same


----------



## ChrisC

TesLou said:


> Same same


Interesting, I have the 7c one but they are both LG Innotek.


----------



## TesLou

G0GR33N said:


> 1. Are you on version 36.2?
> 2. Did you ever get a message that you need to be connected to WiFi for map update?
> If your answer to 1 is yes and 2 is no then you are good to go. I think 36.2 was the biggest updated and the maps are in upwards of few GBs.


 I am on version 36.2 and was on it when I spoke to a Ranger early last week who told me I was still running with old maps. Since Thursday, I've pretty much been on WiFi nonstop. I am EarlyAP. I got the email notification, and the same on the app, trumpeted the virtues of V.9. But as of this moment, nothing else. No idea whether I've gotten the new maps or not.


----------



## G0GR33N

TesLou said:


> a Ranger early last week who told me I was still running with old maps


ALL... Is there a way to find out if we are running the latest maps?


----------



## BlueMeanie

TeslaFi still only has 14 Model 3's on 39.6.
This really just seems so random - which it may be.


----------



## Becod

TesLou said:


> Same same


same here


----------



## MelindaV

350VDC said:


> mine starts with b4:e6:2a...


and mine appears to be an LG with 04:4E:AF

here's the rest of the LG MA addresses


----------



## PNWmisty

CleanEV said:


> As @ronmis suggested look for MAC address beginning with these 3 octet - 7C:1C:4E





350VDC said:


> mine starts with b4:e6:2a...


One of ours also starts with B4:E6:2A. The other car starts with 04:4E:AF. It appears there are MAC addresses for Model 3's with a number of different values in the first two or three positions.

Worse, my Asus WiFi router software doesn't report the MAC address in the traffic analyzer screen, only the Client Name, LG Innotek, so there is no way to tell which Model 3 is being reported.


----------



## TSLA_Model<3

I still didn't get the update either. Always in my garage with WIFI ON. 
Is it a requirement that WIFI needs to be connected to get the update? How about those ppl who do not have wifi?


----------



## 284665

My M3 downloaded 528.1MB last night at 12:03 am. I suspect this is v9, but my wife took the car to work this morning and didn't tell me if an update is pending.


edit: confirmed, she says it's asking to update


----------



## MelindaV

TSLA_Model<3 said:


> I still didn't get the update either. Always in my garage with WIFI ON.
> Is it a requirement that WIFI needs to be connected to get the update? How about those ppl who do not have wifi?


relax and stop watching for it to come in. there is like 2% of Model 3s that have gotten it. so you are in the 98% that are still waiting.


----------



## Sparky4life

ronmis said:


> The Mac Address for the Tesla Model 3 will start with 7c:1c:xx:xx:xx:xx (LG Innotek)


Hmmm, mine starts with 04:4E:AF


----------



## MelindaV

Sparky4life said:


> Hmmm, mine starts with 04:4E:AF


see this post. there are a number of LG MAC addresses.


----------



## BlueMeanie

Per TeslaFi, total number of 39.6 continues to climb, but Model 3's still stuck at 14.


----------



## G0GR33N

How can a model 3 have AP 2?

This is from TeslaFi

Date New Version Previous Version Model State Location AP
10/9/2018 15:03 2018.39.6 8377b4d 2018.36.2 ac4a215 3 New York United States 2


----------



## FF35

BlueMeanie said:


> Per TeslaFi, total number of 39.6 continues to climb, but Model 3's still stuck at 14.


If anyone wanted V9 quicker than they're getting it now, go buy an S or X.

Tesla will almost always priorize everything for those two cars. If I bought an S or X, I'd expect to get software updates before the Model 3 too.


----------



## Thomtr225

Updated to 39.6 on my model 3 just now.....


----------



## slotti

The way how it recognizes different car types now is quite cool. I cannot figure out how to enable HOV routing though. There is no setting button on the map, anybody can point me to the right location?


----------



## GenZer0

slotti said:


> The way how it recognizes different car types now is quite cool. I cannot figure out how to enable HOV routing though. There is no setting button on the map, anybody can point me to the right location?


It's in Settings, Navigation.


----------



## Thomtr225

Just some pics of the completed update....


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> @SoFlaModel3 - I haven't seen this mentioned specifically and I guess this was not a "selected release", but you and likely a few others here would qualify.
> 
> From - https://www.tesla.com/support/referral-program
> 
> *4 Qualifying Referrals*:
> Priority Access to Vehicle Software Updates
> Be the first to experience the latest Tesla software updates with priority access to selected releases.


I'm guessing that's 4 referrals from the start of the new program though.


----------



## Rich M

Any questions or things you want me to test on v9, let me know


----------



## NR4P

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm guessing that's 4 referrals from the start of the new program though.


I saw that yesterday,
If you do 4 referrals, help Tesla sell $200K to $400K worth of vehicles, you get a few days/weeks head start on updates? Selected ones, not all?

Seems a bit underwhelming.


----------



## CleanEV

Sparky4life said:


> Hmmm, mine starts with 04:4E:AF


Try this site - yours is also from LG Innotek - https://macvendors.com/


----------



## CleanEV

PNWmisty said:


> One of ours also starts with B4:E6:2A. The other car starts with 04:4E:AF. It appears there are MAC addresses for Model 3's with a number of different values in the first two or three positions.
> 
> Worse, my Asus WiFi router software doesn't report the MAC address in the traffic analyzer screen, only the Client Name, LG Innotek, so there is no way to tell which Model 3 is being reported.


B4:E6:2A also shows as LG Innotek - https://macvendors.com/

If you are a bit savvy use one of the 3rd party to upgrade your router to Merlin asuswrt, tomato or dd-wrt


----------



## BlueMeanie

Has anyone ever had success with getting an update while charging at a Supercharger at a Service Center?


----------



## Quicksilver

CleanEV said:


> As @ronmis suggested look for MAC address beginning with these 3 octet - 7C:1C:4E


That's interesting because my Model 3 MAC starts with B4:E6...on my router.

Edit: Just saw the other post on B4:E6


----------



## Reliev

Rich M said:


> Any questions or things you want me to test on v9, let me know


ive seen so many post i think im good on everything except some of the finer details and a lot about energy consumption (that will prob take me diving into it) and I tagged you in the calendar thread had a couple of questions.


----------



## Bokonon

Thomtr225 said:


> View attachment 15773


I didn't see a V9 Feature thread for Climate Control, but I wanted to share that, alas, it does not appear that the air flow animations changes colors based on whether the A/C or heat (or neither) is running. I was hoping the animation would be tinted blue for A/C, red for heat, and white for fan-only.


----------



## Reliev

@BlueMeanie it's a rumor that refuses to die. no one has been able to prove it actually works with a video or anything yet, I think it was pure luck when people say it did. What I also think is happening is people are confusing going to the service center having a ticket and getting the update vs driving up and connecting to wifi that it has some whitelist where it approves an update. I do not think the wifi or supercharger is the case most superchargers also dont have anything besides cellular.


----------



## slotti

Nope, not in mine. Do you mind taking a pic.


----------



## MacMcIntire

Rich M said:


> Any questions or things you want me to test on v9, let me know


I'm not sure if this is the case, but it seems like the heated seats stay on indefinitely (when the car is on). The front seats are easy to see when they are on but the rear seats are hidden. If it's true they stay on, does V9 act differently? I would assume they would turn off after each drive so that electricity is not wasted. Or at least only stay on if the car detects a passenger in that seat.


----------



## slotti

GenZer0 said:


> It's in Settings, Navigation.


No setting here


----------



## JohnMon

I only just received 2018.36 update last week. At this rate I assume I'll be getting v9 sometime after v10 is out.

Not sure why my updates are so late. I can't reach wifi from the car, will be looking for a booster to extend the range, which should help.


----------



## Rich M

slotti said:


> No setting here


What was the question, I can't see the original post?


----------



## slotti

Ok, so here is my map screen and navigation settings. There is no HOV lane option.
So anybody who has v9, can you please check.


----------



## Trebonius

JohnMon said:


> Not sure why my updates are so late. I can't reach wifi from the car


That's why. It is known.

Probably.


----------



## slotti

Rich M said:


> What was the question, I can't see the original post?


Looking for the setting to turn HOV lane navigation on, and it does not appear to be there. 
Also, there is no different modes for lane change like people were talking about. But that might have been pulled with the auto navigation.


----------



## Trebonius

slotti said:


> Ok, so here is my map screen and navigation settings. There is no HOV lane option.
> So anybody who has v9, can you please check.
> View attachment 15786
> View attachment 15787


What about when actively navigating? The info from Tesla said bottom corner of the screen. Maybe it's only there when navigating? Maybe only if the route has an HOV Lane somewhere along it?


----------



## Rich M

slotti said:


> Ok, so here is my map screen and navigation settings. There is no HOV lane option.
> So anybody who has v9, can you please check.
> View attachment 15786
> View attachment 15787


Right below avoid tolls.


----------



## GenZer0

slotti said:


> No setting here


Huh, that's where it's at in ours. Maybe you don't have the updated maps yet!? But somehow got Version 9?


----------



## Jason Krellner

Rich M said:


> Any questions or things you want me to test on v9, let me know


Have you tried a USB controller to play the Atari games? I'm guessing this is NOT supported, but how cool would it be if it did?


----------



## Silver Streak 3

Monday 10/8/2018 at 10 PM I received and downloaded Version 9! Been out driving around trying new features.
Had a guy stand 20 feet behind car and I saw a person on screen. Looks like all 8 cameras are active. Trucks appear as trucks and SUVs look like them. See pics below!
Yay!!!
And Now a bicycle!! AND finally a motorcycle!!! Plus I named them for easy lookin'


----------



## Rich M

Jason Krellner said:


> Have you tried a USB controller to play the Atari games? I'm guessing this is NOT supported, but how cool would it be if it did?


I don't have one to test with, but I can try a mouse or keyboard.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

slotti said:


> Ok, so here is my map screen and navigation settings. There is no HOV lane option.
> So anybody who has v9, can you please check.
> View attachment 15786
> View attachment 15787


Yup, I have HOV lane.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

hdgmedic said:


> If anyone wants to start a thread, Firmware revision is: 2018.39.0.1dcb43fb


I have 2018.39.6 and now 2018.39.7


----------



## GDN

Silver Streak 3 said:


> Monday 10/8/2018 at 10 PM I received and downloaded Version 9! Been out driving around trying new features.
> Had a guy stand 20 feet behind car and I saw a person on screen. Looks like all 8 cameras are active. Trucks appear as trucks and SUV appears. See pics below!
> Yay!!!


That is just almost creepy with the person displayed there, but very cool they are getting it this right.

Also love the music selection, some good old country. I'm not the only one.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

GDN said:


> That is just almost creepy with the person displayed there, but very cool they are getting it this right.
> 
> Also love the music selection, some good old country. I'm not the only one.


Oh, I didn't know about anything but country music!!! LOL


----------



## slotti

GenZer0 said:


> Huh, that's where it's at in ours. Maybe you don't have the updated maps yet!? But somehow got Version 9?


so weird. I don't have it at all. I would assume I have the new maps, since my traffic is updated. Well Tessi is going into service next week for the failed signature light anybow, so I'll have them look into it.


----------



## BlueMeanie

Almost 23% of the TeslaFi fleet is on V.9 now.


----------



## ER1C8

BlueMeanie said:


> Almost 23% of the TeslaFi fleet is on V.9 now.


Yup 23% of the fleet, but only 16 Model 3s....


----------



## 2Kap

Rich M said:


> Any questions or things you want me to test on v9, let me know


You tried using a splitter for the usb dash cam function, to see if it would also let you charge and record? Or access a separate thumb drive for music, and record?

Or has anybody for that matter?


----------



## Eastpointvet

Anybody get a service center to push the update?


----------



## conrad schmidt

Do model 3s sold today have the V9 update installed?


----------



## GDN

conrad schmidt said:


> Do model 3s sold today have the V9 update installed?


To honestly answer this question we'll have to have someone check in that picks up a car today. However from history, they won't likely have the SW pushed to the car just because it is at a SC waiting for delivery.. There have been reports of many people getting SW updates just after delivery and taking delivery on an older version when a newer version is available. While it would be nice, I'm sure most of the SC's are still so busy, the last thing they would do is make sure and push v9 to the car.


----------



## Rich M

2Kap said:


> You tried using a splitter for the usb dash cam function, to see if it would also let you charge and record? Or access a separate thumb drive for music, and record?
> 
> Or has anybody for that matter?


I'm not going to use a splitter, but I will format and partition a single USB drive. TrevP says it will recognize two separate drives though


----------



## lairdb

Silver Streak 3 said:


> Monday 10/8/2018 at 10 PM I received and downloaded Version 9! Been out driving around trying new features.
> Had a guy stand 20 feet behind car and I saw a person on screen. Looks like all 8 cameras are active. Trucks appear as trucks and SUV appears. See pics below!
> Yay!!!


Interesting -- I have seen 36.2 come uncomfortably close to bicyclists (doesn't appear to see them at all.) Curious if v9 will see them and tend away.


----------



## 2Kap

Rich M said:


> I'm not going to use a splitter, but I will format and partition a single USB drive. TrevP says it will recognize two separate drives though


I've held off on buying one because 1. I wanted to see if it even works and 2. If there was another option. 
I've never heard of the partition trick, but if that works I'd definitely prefer that method!


----------



## slotti

Trebonius said:


> What about when actively navigating? The info from Tesla said bottom corner of the screen. Maybe it's only there when navigating? Maybe only if the route has an HOV Lane somewhere along it?


tried that as well. Just not there. Looks like I got a special half version only


----------



## GDN

lairdb said:


> Interesting -- I have seen 36.2 come uncomfortably close to bicyclists (doesn't appear to see them at all.) Curious if v9 will see them and tend away.


Can you explain this further? Are you referring to EAP? I wouldn't think about using EAP on roads/locations where bicyclists would even be. Again - suggested to use on multi-lane divided freeways, not city streets.


----------



## Mike

Rich M said:


> Any questions or things you want me to test on v9, let me know


Does the actual exit number show up, when on a freeway and one plans to exit it via the next active way point in the nav system? Thanks.


----------



## Mike

Bokonon said:


> I didn't see a V9 Feature thread for Climate Control, but I wanted to share that, alas, it does not appear that the air flow animations changes colors based on whether the A/C or heat (or neither) is running. I was hoping the animation would be tinted blue for A/C, red for heat, and white for fan-only.


That is a regression IMHO.


----------



## Bernard

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm shocked that 39.6 installs have started for Model 3 and it's not another increment. I wonder what the wait was...


One explanation is what I posted a couple of days ago: 39.5 (which was sent to just a thousand cars or so) had a bug for some S and X versions, but worked fine for Model 3. Tesla fixed the problems for S and X to create 39.6, pushed it to 30'000 or so S and X of all types just to be sure, and when nothing bad came back from owners, started a general distribution of 39.6 (which it did not need to test on Model 3s, since it already worked in 39.5).


----------



## Mike

Silver Streak 3 said:


> Oh, I didn't know about anything but country music!!! LOL


What is this "country music" you speak of?

Signed,

Someone, somewhere on 54th Street, NY NY


----------



## jsmay311

I don't suppose they fixed the issue where the climate controls cover up EVERYTHING else on the screen, including (crucially/stupidly) the incoming/outgoing phone call window, so you can't (A) see who's calling you, or (B) answer/decline incoming calls via the touchscreen, or (C) select from multiple numbers when using voice commands to make outgoing calls* without first minimizing the climate controls?

*I also suppose they didn't fix this glaring deficiency with the voice commands for making calls to contacts with multiple numbers in your phone?


----------



## TesLou

Bokonon said:


> I didn't see a V9 Feature thread for Climate Control, but I wanted to share that, alas, it does not appear that the air flow animations changes colors based on whether the A/C or heat (or neither) is running. I was hoping the animation would be tinted blue for A/C, red for heat, and white for fan-only.


 I like that idea. Wonder why the programmers didn't think of it?


----------



## Bokonon

TesLou said:


> I like that idea. Wonder why the programmers didn't think of it?


As @Mike suggested above, V8.1 showed different colors for heat / cooling, so this *has* been a feature in the past, and could be an oversight (if not a bug) in V9. I might file a bug report to put it on their radar. The airstreams seem like vector graphics, so surely changing the color isn't too big of a deal...?


----------



## Rich M

Mike said:


> Does the actual exit number show up, when on a freeway and one plans to exit it via the next active way point in the nav system? Thanks.


Do you mean if nav is telling me to exit, does it show the exit number? I've not used waypoints.


----------



## Png

Rich M said:


> Any questions or things you want me to test on v9, let me know


Is it possible to see the map when the rear camera app is activated? Thanks!


----------



## Bernard

G0GR33N said:


> Looks like 39.6 is the one for M3. Wonder why it doesn't say on TeslaFi that it is being installed on M3's. Or is it?


Teslafi has about 1% of all Tesla cars registered, and one would expect the percentage to be a bit higher with S and X than with 3 (since about half of all 3s delivered were delivered in the last quarter). So 100 Model 3s on Teslafi probably means around 12'000 Model 3s overall. And 39.6 first rolled to a large cross-section of S and X before starting to roll (just last night) to Model 3s. The numbers should start growing fast Tuesday morning.


----------



## Bernard

BlueMeanie said:


> So, I know people probably don't care, but here's a data point for you:
> I'm in the Early AP, on WiFi 3 out of 4 bars, currently on version 36.2 - but no luck on V.9 yet . . .


Same here. But remember that early access is not for widely distributed firmwares, but for beta firmwares. We get no special treatment for regular firmwares like 39.6.


----------



## Mike

Rich M said:


> Do you mean if nav is telling me to exit, does it show the exit number? I've not used waypoints.


Sorry, I'll rephrase.

I have an active route in the system and with V8 it tells me my required next exit is "Somename Road" in 34 kms.

What I hope V9 would tell me my next exit is "Exit # 226, Somename Road" in 34 kms.

TL;DR: the next required exit as a road name is noise when navigating in an unfamiliar area, but exit number will be processed by the driver.


----------



## Rich M

Mike said:


> Sorry, I'll rephrase.
> 
> I have an active route in the system and with V8 it tells me my required next exit is "Somename Road" in 34 kms.
> 
> What I hope V9 would tell me my next exit is "Exit # 226, Somename Road" in 34 kms.
> 
> TL;DR: the next required exit as a road name is noise when navigating in an unfamiliar area, but exit number will be processed by the driver.


I follow you now. I will check tomorrow on my way to the other office. (The roads I'm using today have no exit numbers)


----------



## Brentt

MacMcIntire said:


> I'm not sure if this is the case, but it seems like the heated seats stay on indefinitely (when the car is on). The front seats are easy to see when they are on but the rear seats are hidden. If it's true they stay on, does V9 act differently? I would assume they would turn off after each drive so that electricity is not wasted. Or at least only stay on if the car detects a passenger in that seat.


Are you driving a model3? In mine, V8.36.2 the seat heaters are controlled from the fan icon. Click the icon and it brings up choice of seats or climate. The seats can be controlled individually. It does seem like they remember the last setting and if were on when you exited, they will be on when you get back in.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Rich M said:


> I'm not going to use a splitter, but I will format and partition a single USB drive. TrevP says it will recognize two separate drives though


I have a single 64Gb drive plugged in. I put two equal partitions on it, one with a "TeslaCam" folder and the other with my music on it. When I click the USB choice in the media player, it shows two USB drives, one with 0 music files and the other with lots. Now all I need is v9 to see if the Dashcam application can see the USB.

Then, my plan is to use the splitter SoFlaGuy linked to (yet to be received - shipped direct from China), so I can still route two USBs to my Nomad pad (which is also yet to be received).

My car has been home, in the garage connected to WiFi, all day today as I wait for the spoiler and mirror caps to bond. Still no v9 for me...


----------



## darco

Jason Krellner said:


> I have a single 64Gb drive plugged in. I put two equal partitions on it, one with a "TeslaCam" folder and the other with my music on it. When I click the USB choice in the media player, it shows two USB drives, one with 0 music files and the other with lots. Now all I need is v9 to see if the Dashcam application can see the USB.


Cool idea!


----------



## hdgmedic

Silver Streak 3 said:


> I have 2018.39.6


 My post about 39.5 was almost 2 weeks ago when it was the new one.


----------



## MacInfoSys

Jason Krellner said:


> I have a single 64Gb drive plugged in. I put two equal partitions on it, one with a "TeslaCam" folder and the other with my music on it. When I click the USB choice in the media player, it shows two USB drives, one with 0 music files and the other with lots. Now all I need is v9 to see if the Dashcam application can see the USB.
> 
> Then, my plan is to use the splitter SoFlaGuy linked to (yet to be received - shipped direct from China), so I can still route two USBs to my Nomad pad (which is also yet to be received).
> 
> My car has been home, in the garage connected to WiFi, all day today as I wait for the spoiler and mirror caps to bond. Still no v9 for me...


This cable listed bellow will do the same exact thing as the other China based cable you ordered. I know the other cable is USB 3.0 and that is specifically on the Data side of things. And that will not make any difference in the Model 3 since the USB ports on the Model 3 are USB 2.0 only. So if you are wanting to get this setup up and running and used now, you can easily change your cable order to something that will arrive within a couple of days.


----------



## Manole

I was hoping this would get better in v9, but so far it’s the same - when the road curves on the highway, cars that are passing me or that I’m passing with autopilot on come dangerously close IMO. Is anyone finding that this has improved for them in v9?


----------



## GDN

Jason Krellner said:


> I have a single 64Gb drive plugged in. I put two equal partitions on it, one with a "TeslaCam" folder and the other with my music on it. When I click the USB choice in the media player, it shows two USB drives, one with 0 music files and the other with lots. Now all I need is v9 to see if the Dashcam application can see the USB.
> 
> Then, my plan is to use the splitter SoFlaGuy linked to (yet to be received - shipped direct from China), so I can still route two USBs to my Nomad pad (which is also yet to be received).
> 
> My car has been home, in the garage connected to WiFi, all day today as I wait for the spoiler and mirror caps to bond. Still no v9 for me...


Please report back when you get v9. Thought maybe someone would have reported on this by now. Tesla documentation says you can't play music from the same drive you are using for dashcam, but one can always hope.


----------



## Jason Krellner

GDN said:


> Please report back when you get v9. Thought maybe someone would have reported on this by now. Tesla documentation says you can't play music from the same drive you are using for dashcam, but one can always hope.


Will do! For me, the music isn't essential (I can always stream from my phone for non-Slacker music), but it is cool that the system supports FLAC. Most of my library is in that format. I'm not 100% sure I can hear the difference between that and MP3, but I know it's *supposed* to sound better. I guess I went to too many concerts in my youth to have audiophile ears now.


----------



## LucyferSam

@Rich M if you have a usb stick with music on it, could you test the reliability of the music starting when you exit and re-enter the car? I've reverted back to using Slacker due to how bad the restart on USB is and am really hoping V9 is better on this...


----------



## TesLou

Mike said:


> Sorry, I'll rephrase.
> 
> I have an active route in the system and with V8 it tells me my required next exit is "Somename Road" in 34 kms.
> 
> What I hope V9 would tell me my next exit is "Exit # 226, Somename Road" in 34 kms.
> 
> TL;DR: the next required exit as a road name is noise when navigating in an unfamiliar area, but exit number will be processed by the driver.


Call me a dumbass, but the absence of an Exit # caused me to miss a freeway exit and go 10 miles out of my way during
a road trip last week.


----------



## Jason Krellner

LucyferSam said:


> @Rich M if you have a usb stick with music on it, could you test the reliability of the music starting when you exit and re-enter the car? I've reverted back to using Slacker due to how bad the restart on USB is and am really hoping V9 is better on this...


I know it's a pain, but I've had better luck if I press pause before getting out of the car. But yeah, I agree this is not handled well in v8.1. I've also never figured out why it sometimes goes back to Slacker, and other times it seems to revert to Bluetooth.


----------



## TesLou

MelindaV said:


> and mine appears to be an LG with 04:4E:AF
> 
> here's the rest of the LG MA addresses
> View attachment 15762


Can someone point me to a thread that shows me how to see the activity going through my router or hotspot?


----------



## fmcotton

ER1C8 said:


> Yup 23% of the fleet, but only 16 Model 3s....


Home and reconnected to WiFi. Let's bring this # up. Come on v9. I'm ready for ya


----------



## SoFlaModel3

NR4P said:


> I saw that yesterday,
> If you do 4 referrals, help Tesla sell $200K to $400K worth of vehicles, you get a few days/weeks head start on updates? Selected ones, not all?
> 
> Seems a bit underwhelming.


There is definitely cost savings built into the new referral program.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I went to Tesla at lunch and they looked and said 39.6 is not yet available for my car. This is being staged in waves.


----------



## 350VDC

Mike said:


> What I hope V9 would tell me my next exit is "Exit # 226, Somename Road" in 34 kms.


I do not have version 9 but 36.2 and mine tells me "take exit 426 to Somename Road" already. Maybe you're missing a map update somewhere or Canada exits are not supported?


----------



## Trebonius

350VDC said:


> I do not have version 9 but 36.2 and mine tells me "take exit 426 to Somename Road" already. Maybe you're missing a map update somewhere or Canada exits are not supported?


The voice says the exit number, but the exit number isn't shown on the screen for some reason.


----------



## TesLou

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I went to Tesla at lunch and they looked and said 39.6 is not yet available for my car. This is being staged in waves.


My ranger told me the same thing last week. Said it was due to the fact that I was running the old version of maps. Are you positive you have the map update?


----------



## neps

Just picked up my car from the Service Center - it says they checked for the latest firmware, but no update was needed. I'm on 36.2

I'm ok with that - just backing up other peoples comments that it is being released in waves.



> -Checked firmware version: Staged to latest version.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

TesLou said:


> My ranger told me the same thing last week. Said it was due to the fact that I was running the old version of maps. Are you positive you have the map update?


I had 2 different 5GB downloads, so I'm positive. I wish we knew how they setup the waves.


----------



## neps

Looks like something might be happening for me back at home now...


----------



## plankeye

Bokonon said:


> I didn't see a V9 Feature thread for Climate Control, but I wanted to share that, alas, it does not appear that the air flow animations changes colors based on whether the A/C or heat (or neither) is running. I was hoping the animation would be tinted blue for A/C, red for heat, and white for fan-only.


Is there a way to actually turn off heat, other than just turning the temp down so that it doesn't turn on? (v8 or v9) Also, is there a way to turn the fan down to 0? Sometimes I just want to have no climate control at all.


----------



## Rich M

plankeye said:


> Is there a way to actually turn off heat, other than just turning the temp down so that it doesn't turn on? (v8 or v9) Also, is there a way to turn the fan down to 0? Sometimes I just want to have no climate control at all.


Yes, tapping the power button is off. It's in the top left of the climate window in v9. You'll know it's off because the fan icon in the bottom middle of the screen won't say anything under it. If climate is on it will either say 'manual' or 'auto' under that fan icon.


----------



## ig0p0g0

neps said:


> Looks like something might be happening for me back at home now...


I think "staged" means they set you up to get the download ASAP


----------



## ronmis

neps said:


> Looks like something might be happening for me back at home now...


What interface is that? Which router?


----------



## Bokonon

EDIT: Basically, what Rich M said.



plankeye said:


> Is there a way to actually turn off heat, other than just turning the temp down so that it doesn't turn on? (v8 or v9)


That's the only way I know of... turn the heat all the way down, disable the a/c, and set the fan speed as desired.



plankeye said:


> Also, is there a way to turn the fan down to 0? Sometimes I just want to have no climate control at all.


Pressing the "power" icon disables the entire climate control system (no heat, no a/c, no fan).


----------



## neps

ronmis said:


> What interface is that? Which router?


It's Xfinity's xFi app / it comes for free with their internet service


----------



## Rich M

Bokonon said:


> That's the only way I know of... turn the heat all the way down, disable the a/c, and set the fan speed as desired.


Yup, if you want vent airflow on a cool day and don't want to risk the heating element coming on and wasting electricity it has to say "LO" and the AC needs to be un-checked.


----------



## lairdb

GDN said:


> Can you explain this further? Are you referring to EAP? I wouldn't think about using EAP on roads/locations where bicyclists would even be. Again - suggested to use on multi-lane divided freeways, not city streets.


Surprise -- California has multi-lane divided freeways with bicyclists.


----------



## Mike

TesLou said:


> Call me a dumbass, but the absence of an Exit # caused me to miss a freeway exit and go 10 miles out of my way during a road trip last week.


No @TesLou, you are simply operating in accordance with manufactures specifications 

In a high(er) stress operating environment, names are arbitrary without any context.

Your brain will dump it.

This illustrates the reason why remembering a persons name you just met requires extra effort until they become familiar in some sort of context.

All kidding aside, the IT folks putting these nav systems together should have at least one professional flyer (aviator if you will) in the room to run some beta testing......


----------



## Mike

350VDC said:


> I do not have version 9 but 36.2 and mine tells me "take exit 426 to Somename Road" already. Maybe you're missing a map update somewhere or Canada exits are not supported?


The first time I noticed the deficiency was around Philadelphia at rush hour, where the bottom of the northern extension of the PA turnpike empties into the ring road around Philly.


----------



## iChris93

slotti said:


> tried that as well. Just not there. Looks like I got a special half version only


Hard to keep track of everything going on in this thread. Did you find the HOV settings?


----------



## NJturtlePower

neps said:


> Just picked up my car from the Service Center - it says they checked for the latest firmware, but no update was needed. I'm on 36.2
> 
> I'm ok with that - just backing up other peoples comments that it is being released in waves.


Picked up mine yesterday from service and got my hopes up with the update notification... and then it was just 36.2 all over again


----------



## Tomogotchi

Why some people got the update and some not?i am still waiting.......


----------



## Trebonius

Tomogotchi said:


> Why some people got the update and some not?i am still waiting.......


98% of Model 3 owners are waiting with you.


----------



## MacMcIntire

Brentt said:


> Are you driving a model3? In mine, V8.36.2 the seat heaters are controlled from the fan icon. Click the icon and it brings up choice of seats or climate. The seats can be controlled individually. It does seem like they remember the last setting and if were on when you exited, they will be on when you get back in.


Yes, I drive a Model 3. Usually if someone in the front passenger seat turns on the heated seats, I can visually see the red "bacon" icon and I can turn it off. But the rear seats require a few button presses to see if the heaters are on. It seems like it would be easy to just tie into the seat occupancy sensors and turn the heaters off if nobody is in that seat to conserve electricity.


----------



## Trebonius

MacMcIntire said:


> It seems like it would be easy to just tie into the seat occupancy sensors and turn the heaters off if nobody is in that seat to conserve electricity.


Then how would I keep my pizza warm on the way home?


----------



## neps

NJturtlePower said:


> Picked up mine yesterday from service and got my hopes up with the update notification... and then it was just 36.2 all over again


Oh man I hope not.


----------



## Scubastevo80

I picked mine up new today and even asked if it had the most recent software... version 9. And the response... wait for it... "yep, you're up-to-date". Like the rest of my slow and unimpressive delivery experience, I just ended up leaving and decided to wait for the eventual roll out.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Scubastevo80 said:


> I picked mine up new today and even asked if it had the most recent software... version 9. And the response... wait for it... "yep, you're up-to-date". Like the rest of my slow and unimpressive delivery experience, I just ended up leaving and decided to wait for the eventual roll out.


You may be up to date and not on version 9. The update cannot be forced if it's not available for your car yet.


----------



## twm01

Trebonius said:


> Then how would I keep my pizza warm on the way home?


It's not for pizza, it's for bacon - just look at the icon!


----------



## slasher016

twm01 said:


> It's not for pizza, it's for bacon - just look at the icon!


Bacon is on said pizza...


----------



## Johnbmtl

I’m at a hotel in the Toronto area and can’t log into their WiFi because there’s no browser to log in with my room number etc... 
Would have loved to have v9 for my 5 hour drive home. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## slotti

iChris93 said:


> Hard to keep track of everything going on in this thread. Did you find the HOV settings?


I found where it is supposed to be, but amazingly enough, I do not have it. Somehow my software version is crippled and does not offer that option.


----------



## iChris93

slotti said:


> I found where it is supposed to be, but amazingly enough, I do not have it. Somehow my software version is crippled and does not offer that option.


So you found the page for toll roads and ferries but don't see it?


----------



## GDN

Johnbmtl said:


> I'm at a hotel in the Toronto area and can't log into their WiFi because there's no browser to log in with my room number etc...
> Would have loved to have v9 for my 5 hour drive home.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Connect to your phones hot spot if you have that functionality and maybe your room is close to the car or could leave your phone in the car. Turn blue tooth off and make sure you have your card key with you or someone else with the app paired with your car so they could unlock remotely.


----------



## slotti

This image clearly shows the missing option.
Not sure what to do about it. Did a hard reset already, didn't do anything.
On a separate note. USB drive for dashcam works well with a mini USB hub.


iChris93 said:


> So you found the page for toll roads and ferries but don't see it?


----------



## Johnbmtl

GDN said:


> Connect to your phones hot spot if you have that functionality and maybe your room is close to the car or could leave your phone in the car. Turn blue tooth off and make sure you have your card key with you or someone else with the app paired with your car so they could unlock remotely.


Tried that. Unfortunately hotspot only seems to work with cellular and the car won't connect to my hotspot. Probably because the cellular speed is too slow.


----------



## JDM3

So my wife gets home and we are heading out for a ride and she says, "oh by the way, we got an update notice this morning, but I didn't run it because I was on the way to work...". And I find out at 8pm that the car has been in my garage for 4 hours with a pending update! 

Anyway, install is successful and I had a chance to experiment a little with v9. 

Anyone notice that the "ghost" vehicles displayed in the lane to the right or left seem to drift a lot more than they had in the past? Also, is it me or is the M3 a little further up the page than it used to be? Will test the cam feature tomorrow.


----------



## GDN

JDM3 said:


> So my wife gets home and we are heading out for a ride and she says, "oh by the way, we got an update notice this morning, but I didn't run it because I was on the way to work...". And I find out at 8pm that the car has been in my garage for 4 hours with a pending update!
> 
> Anyway, install is successful and I had a chance to experiment a little with v9.
> 
> Anyone notice that the "ghost" vehicles displayed in the lane to the right or left seem to drift a lot more than they had in the past? Also, is it me or is the M3 a little further up the page than it used to be? Will test the cam feature tomorrow.


Check your app and make sure the notification for "Software Update" is checked.


----------



## Charlie W

"JDM3 said:


> Anyone notice that the "ghost" vehicles displayed in the lane to the right or left seem to drift a lot more than they had in the past? Also, is it me or is the M3 a little further up the page than it used to be? Will test the cam feature tomorrow.


I think our Model 3's (on the screen) got a little bit smaller, too. And the tail lights are a tad more difficult to see.

~Charlie


----------



## hdgmedic

Charlie W said:


> "JDM3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that the "ghost" vehicles displayed in the lane to the right or left seem to drift a lot more than they had in the past? Also, is it me or is the M3 a little further up the page than it used to be? Will test the cam feature tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I think our Model 3's (on the screen) got a little bit smaller, too. And the tail lights are a tad more difficult to see.
> 
> ~Charlie
Click to expand...

The car has to move up to allow for the animations of vehicles approaching from the rear.


----------



## 350VDC

Charlie W said:


> And the tail lights are a tad more difficult to see.


With a red car they are impossible to see, nice idea but totally useless. I would like to see a big brake icon somewhere so that I can know when the brake lights are operating during regen. I think some people think you are brake checking them when all you are doing is letting off the power.


----------



## JustTheTip

There needs to be a halo effect for the brake lights.


----------



## 2Kap

slotti said:


> On a separate note. USB drive for dashcam works well with a mini USB hub.


Can you take a picture of the hub you're using?


----------



## Reliev

Problem with the hub as it's been said before a few times in this thread is your charge rate slows down a lot. But if it's needed it's needed.i for one will be using the cable for this reason . Not to mention the hubs take a huge amount of space in my console. Just like WiFi for maps from what I can tell is people without a steady WiFi connection don't get map pushes which as it's been said one of pre reqs for v9. I wish I knew how it worked so you could push it but I have seen no firm answer .


----------



## Rich M

slotti said:


> This image clearly shows the missing option.
> Not sure what to do about it. Did a hard reset already, didn't do anything.
> On a separate note. USB drive for dashcam works well with a mini USB hub.
> 
> View attachment 15820


Try rebooting, and access it from the car settings menu instead.


----------



## Rich M

Mike said:


> Sorry, I'll rephrase.
> 
> I have an active route in the system and with V8 it tells me my required next exit is "Somename Road" in 34 kms.
> 
> What I hope V9 would tell me my next exit is "Exit # 226, Somename Road" in 34 kms.
> 
> TL;DR: the next required exit as a road name is noise when navigating in an unfamiliar area, but exit number will be processed by the driver.


Nope, in the list of directions there is still no exit number. In this example it should say "exit 351" to US route 1.


----------



## Rich M

LucyferSam said:


> @Rich M if you have a usb stick with music on it, could you test the reliability of the music starting when you exit and re-enter the car? I've reverted back to using Slacker due to how bad the restart on USB is and am really hoping V9 is better on this...


Nope it doesn't seem to work. I started a song playing on the USB, let it go for a while, then got out of the car. About 40 min later I got back in and there's no evidence what song was playing, couldn't hit play or click the steering wheel button to resume.


----------



## Dave EV

My opinion on v9 is so far mixed. Biggest issue is that on the two-lane road I commute on, it phantom braked for opposite direction traffic 5-6 times - previous versions might do it once long while, but typically only if the timing and lighting was just right.

I also noticed that the behavior of auto-steering on curves is significantly different now, too. It seems to hug the right lane marker on right turns more aggressively now which is good. But it seems to be more aggressive in adjusting to lane markings than before which is not as smooth.

TACC still needs to do better at detecting traffic changes farther in advance - it should start slowing sooner for slower/stopped traffic. And when traffic starts up again, it should start moving more aggressively, then increase the following distance gradually as traffic speeds up. In otherwords - don't try as hard to keep a fixed distance behind the car in front and instead allow more/less distance which would allow more gradual accelerations/decelerations instead of being jerky.


----------



## MacMcIntire

Trebonius said:


> Then how would I keep my pizza warm on the way home?


Good point! Haha, actually I tested it out today. The rear heated seats do turn off automatically.


----------



## LUXMAN

JDM3 said:


> So my wife gets home and we are heading out for a ride and she says, "oh by the way, we got an update notice this morning, but I didn't run it because I was on the way to work...". And I find out at 8pm that the car has been in my garage for 4 hours with a pending update!
> 
> Anyway, install is successful and I had a chance to experiment a little with v9.
> 
> Anyone notice that the "ghost" vehicles displayed in the lane to the right or left seem to drift a lot more than they had in the past? Also, is it me or is the M3 a little further up the page than it used to be? Will test the cam feature tomorrow.


So Canadian Model 3s get the update but not mine in TX . TX must be on the naughty list (think it is the Dealers Assoc fault!)


----------



## JDM3

LUXMAN said:


> So Canadian Model 3s get the update but not mine in TX . TX must be on the naughty list (think it is the Dealers Assoc fault!)


Hey I was surprised as anyone to see the update available onscreen. I don't think there's any real rhyme or reason for it. I hope that you all get the update soon, whether you're Texas, Canada or anywhere else.


----------



## ADK46

drees said:


> ... It seems to hug the right lane marker on right turns more aggressively now which is good. ...


Hooray! Tesla engineers have realized that our cars need to follow the _real_ lanes, which are defined by cars, not by paint. Towards the inside of curves. That should mean earlier turn-in also, lessening the anxious feeling I get that the car is surprised by curves when it has plenty of ways to expect them. I had a friend in college that turned in late, as a joke, and auto-steer has brought back those memories.


----------



## BlueMeanie

So, per TeslaFi 25% of the fleet has a V.9 installed. Still only a total of 24 total Model 3’s with it on TeslaFi.
Definitely still prioritizing the S / X’s.


----------



## twm01

BlueMeanie said:


> So, per TeslaFi 25% of the fleet has a V.9 installed. Still only a total of 24 total Model 3's with it on TeslaFi.
> Definitely still prioritizing the S / X's.


34% of S/Xs are on some version of 39, only 3% of 3s are per TeslaFi...


----------



## slotti

relidtm said:


> Problem with the hub as it's been said before a few times in this thread is your charge rate slows down a lot. But if it's needed it's needed.i for one will be using the cable for this reason . Not to mention the hubs take a huge amount of space in my console. Just like WiFi for maps from what I can tell is people without a steady WiFi connection don't get map pushes which as it's been said one of pre reqs for v9. I wish I knew how it worked so you could push it but I have seen no firm answer .


I'll take a pic of the hub later. Excuse my ignorance, but a cable splitter would slow the charge speed as well. Not sure why you believe it would be a better solution. Yes charge speed went down, but only to about 75%, and since it is the 2nd port, it works well for me.


----------



## slotti

Rich M said:


> Try rebooting, and access it from the car settings menu instead.


Tried that about 5 times already.....no change. sent a bug report as well, guess I'll have to wait for the next update


----------



## JWardell

BlueMeanie said:


> So, per TeslaFi 25% of the fleet has a V.9 installed. Still only a total of 24 total Model 3's with it on TeslaFi.
> Definitely still prioritizing the S / X's.





twm01 said:


> 34% of S/Xs are on some version of 39, only 3% of 3s are per TeslaFi...


Agree... Tesla is clearly intentionally trickling the update to Model 3 owners, while the floodgates are open for S&X.
We have yet to hear of any major bugs with the folks who do have it, so I wonder if this is a reward-for-giving-more-money thing. 
Also, early access is still meaningless.
We're never going to find the extra hidden Atari games at this rate!


----------



## Mike

Rich M said:


> Nope, in the list of directions there is still no exit number. In this example it should say "exit 351" to US route 1.
> View attachment 15826


@Rich M Thanks for the detailed reply.

Too bad that they don't include the exit number.

-----------------------------------

Your nav system as it is now, does it tell the autopilot when the next exit is required and thus tell autopilot "don't even try to exit at the next available interchange, just stay in your lane"?

I ask this because the current iteration I have (36.2), when in a right lane of a freeway and an exit lane begins, the autopilot will "hunt" the widening lane until it figures out to stay on the freeway (or I have to intervene).

I would hope that the nav route is now tied to the autopilot, so the car is making decisions that include some 'dead reckoning' navigation based on the map data and not make decisions based solely on it's suite of onboard sensors.


----------



## neps

I had high traffic on my Model 3 last night from 6-9 but in the end nothing happened.

As anxious as I am for v9 - I'm ok with S/X getting it sooner - their UI is very out of date from where even the launch version of 3 was. So lets give them priority so at least they don't feel like their left behind.

I ran into an X owner last night who was waiting at the school to pick up his daughter and he was very excited to have the update, remarked that he spent the time waiting playing Atari.

Don't worry - we'll all get there eventually. 

Here is a weekly view of my M3 traffic. You can see the big spike around 9/20, I believe that was the maps being downloaded. But this spike last night was big, just not as big as that...


----------



## Reliev

@slotti I tested it with a charging app, both with a hub I had that was USB 2.0 non powered and the cable by itself and with the cable that @SoFlaModel3 tested it was the same charge rate for me well it was a few mah less (was less than 3) I dont need to prove what I know I tested already  I believe @SoFlaModel3 already addressed this also multiple times.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> @slotti I tested it with a charging app, both with a hub I had that was USB 2.0 non powered and the cable by itself and with the cable that @SoFlaModel3 tested it was the same charge rate for me well it was a few mah less (was less than 3) I dont need to prove what I know I tested already  I believe @SoFlaModel3 already addressed this also multiple times.


I don't have the results in front of me, but I believe the power output stayed the same with my USB tester (it's buried somewhere in this thread  )

One big perk to the NOMAD pad though is that it's a non-issue as you charge the battery and the battery charges your phone.


----------



## LucyferSam

Rich M said:


> Nope it doesn't seem to work. I started a song playing on the USB, let it go for a while, then got out of the car. About 40 min later I got back in and there's no evidence what song was playing, couldn't hit play or click the steering wheel button to resume.


Ah well, thanks for checking, I guess on the bright side I don't need to be particularly anxious about getting V9 now, it'll come when it does.


----------



## BallzOne

BlueMeanie said:


> So, per TeslaFi 25% of the fleet has a V.9 installed. Still only a total of 24 total Model 3's with it on TeslaFi.
> Definitely still prioritizing the S / X's.


I'm not sure TeslaFi is really a good sampling to use for any type of conclusion. It only has 890 total Model 3 vehicles registered. We could just be in that unlucky group. Aren't there like 80,000 of them on the road now?


----------



## ronmis

BallzOne said:


> I'm not sure TeslaFi is really a good sampling to use for any type of conclusion. It only has 890 total Model 3 vehicles registered. We could just be in that unlucky group. Aren't there like 80,000 of them on the road now?


They probably know who is using TeslaFi (3rd party apps) and deploying it to them last


----------



## Bokonon

ronmis said:


> They probably know who is using TeslaFi (3rd party apps) and deploying it to them last


They can easily tell who is using TelsaFi, yes... but I am a TeslaFi user and received the update late Sunday night.


----------



## Trebonius

BallzOne said:


> I'm not sure TeslaFi is really a good sampling to use for any type of conclusion. It only has 890 total Model 3 vehicles registered. We could just be in that unlucky group. Aren't there like 80,000 of them on the road now?


 Around 1% is an ok sample size if we don't need high precision. I've often seen TeslaFi stats hover near round numbers when staged rollouts slow down, which would make sense. The error range gets a little wide if Tesla is doing a 1% soak for a particular build, but it's a pretty good barometer for rough fraction of total fleet that gets a build.


----------



## ergela

2018.40 reported on Reddit. Someone had their 2018.39.6 at the SC and got upgraded to 2018.40




http://imgur.com/jzUsSP5


----------



## ER1C8

ergela said:


> 2018.40 reported on Reddit. Someone had their 2018.39.6 at the SC and got upgraded to 2018.40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jzUsSP5


I figured something is going on. There have been very few installs of 39.6 on TeslaFi and nothing for the last couple of hours.


----------



## G0GR33N

ergela said:


> 2018.40 reported on Reddit. Someone had their 2018.39.6 at the SC and got upgraded to 2018.40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jzUsSP5


But we are in *WEEK 41*


----------



## GaryW

Idk if anyone cares about this, but I'm indifferent about the new airflow animations on the model 3. I actually think the old way was cleaner and I liked that it turned red or blue depending on if you were cooling or heating the car. Don't really like this clear white all the time animation. Just a thought though. Sure I'll get use to it.


----------



## twm01

G0GR33N said:


> But we are in *WEEK 41*


Count Sundays, we are in week 40.


----------



## slotti

2Kap said:


> Can you take a picture of the hub you're using?


----------



## slotti

Somewhere in here somebody was asking about Exit Numbers on navigation. Somebody else replied it does not show, but it does for me. The exit number only shows in the immediate next navigation step though, not 2 turns ahead. See image. Light grey next to the mile marker. Exit #6


----------



## slotti

relidtm said:


> @slotti I tested it with a charging app, both with a hub I had that was USB 2.0 non powered and the cable by itself and with the cable that @SoFlaModel3 tested it was the same charge rate for me well it was a few mah less (was less than 3) I dont need to prove what I know I tested already  I believe @SoFlaModel3 already addressed this also multiple times.


I guess I will try the cable in such case. Just seemed weird to me, since you are splitting the signal which should reduce the power similarly to. hub, at least per my limited electronic knowledge. Must have missed that you guys had some actual testing. This thread is getting tough to follow


----------



## wackojacko

Question, are people on their home wifi and plugged in as well? I rarely charge at home because it's free at work, but just wondering if plugging in prevents sleeping, i.e. get the update quicker?


----------



## slotti

I was not plugged on when I received the update.


----------



## Bokonon

wackojacko said:


> Question, are people on their home wifi and plugged in as well? I rarely charge at home because it's free at work, but just wondering if plugging in prevents sleeping, i.e. get the update quicker?


I was not plugged in when I received the update. My car had also been asleep for 5+ hours until it woke up around 1:10am, apparently downloaded V9 for 20 minutes, and then sent me a notification at 1:30am that it was ready to install. So, being awake and/or plugged in doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## Hollywood7

wackojacko said:


> Question, are people on their home wifi and plugged in as well? I rarely charge at home because it's free at work, but just wondering if plugging in prevents sleeping, i.e. get the update quicker?


Plugging in does not prevent your car from sleeping.
Tesla has the ability to wake your car to be able to push the update. Plugged in or not doesn't matter.


----------



## TesLou

A couple of things on my “Tesla Wish List” —
1. On the app, show whether or not the car is currently connected to WiFi or LTE and a strength meter.
2. Either allow us to sign up for an available ‘software push timeslot’ online or give us a warning via the app or email a few hours before the upgrade is due to be pushed to the car. I have to make arrangements to have my car on WiFi because it won’t reach into my garage. I’ve been parked outside for the past week, which hasn’t been so bad since the weather has been mild but I’m not going to be as willing to park outside (overnight) in January.

Thank you. That is all.


----------



## Springsute

2Kap said:


> You tried using a splitter for the usb dash cam function, to see if it would also let you charge and record? Or access a separate thumb drive for music, and record?
> 
> Or has anybody for that matter?


 I have a model three on 2018.39.6.1 I Have a splitter and it works to charge the phones wirelessly as well as record dash cam footage.


----------



## Ze1000

G0GR33N said:


> But we are in *WEEK 41*


The build is not when it is released, but when it started to be developed.
This means that 2018.40 is the build that they start to work on week 40, even if they release to General population on week 41 or any other week. That is why we see the incremental like 39.6 revisions many weeks later, since it is based on the build of week 39.


----------



## Springsute

twm01 said:


> 34% of S/Xs are on some version of 39, only 3% of 3s are per TeslaFi...


I have a model three and just upgraded last night to version 39.6.1.


----------



## Mike

GaryW said:


> Idk if anyone cares about this, but I'm indifferent about the new airflow animations on the model 3. I actually think the old way was cleaner and I liked that it turned red or blue depending on if you were cooling or heating the car. Don't really like this clear white all the time animation. Just a thought though. Sure I'll get use to it.


Between this and the feeling that the active nav route is still not feeding logic to the autopilot, I'm content staying on 36.2 until V9 gets tweeked.


----------



## Mike

slotti said:


> Somewhere in here somebody was asking about Exit Numbers on navigation. Somebody else replied it does not show, but it does for me. The exit number only shows in the immediate next navigation step though, not 2 turns ahead. See image. Light grey next to the mile marker. Exit #6
> View attachment 15835


This is good news.

At least under some situations it will produce the exit number.

Of course, it takes experience//group knowledge//good reasoning skills to recognize what, in your example, the grey box with the 6 inside means.


----------



## Jason Krellner

wackojacko said:


> Question, are people on their home wifi and plugged in as well? I rarely charge at home because it's free at work, but just wondering if plugging in prevents sleeping, i.e. get the update quicker?


I am plugged in 90% of the time when I'm at home (and on WiFi when it's garaged), and I charge nightly between midnight and 5AM. My car will sleep when plugged in, as long as it's not charging. However, none of this has mattered as I am still on 36.2. As with others, I'm fine staying on 36.2 until 39.x/40.x is fully baked!


----------



## SilverM3DC

Mike said:


> This is good news.
> 
> At least under some situations it will produce the exit number.
> 
> Of course, it takes experience//group knowledge//good reasoning skills to recognize what, in your example, the grey box with the 6 inside means.


I had to do a quadruple take


----------



## Jeremy G

TesLou said:


> A couple of things on my "Tesla Wish List" -
> 1. On the app, show whether or not the car is currently connected to WiFi or LTE and a strength meter.
> 2. Either allow us to sign up for an available 'software push timeslot' online or give us a warning via the app or email a few hours before the upgrade is due to be pushed to the car. I have to make arrangements to have my car on WiFi because it won't reach into my garage. I've been parked outside for the past week, which hasn't been so bad since the weather has been mild but I'm not going to be as willing to park outside (overnight) in January.
> 
> Thank you. That is all.


I bought a cheap wifi extender for the upstairs and it reaches my garage! might be a good option for you for less than $20.


----------



## Trebonius

slotti said:


> I guess I will try the cable in such case. Just seemed weird to me, since you are splitting the signal which should reduce the power similarly to. hub, at least per my limited electronic knowledge. Must have missed that you guys had some actual testing. This thread is getting tough to follow


Per my understanding, if the splitter is in any way compliant to the USB standard, it actually is a hub. It just has a different form factor. USB ports aren't supposed to ever supply more than 500ma unless the device plugged in indicates that it can take more than that. There are a variety of interesting ways to do this, but most of them wouldn't work well if you just split the wires and plugged in multiple devices. It would be a little like using a headphone y-adapter and expecting to play different things on each headset.

Of course, the USB y-adapter might just be a simple splitter. it wouldn't be the first time companies have sold non-compliant USB accessories. However, it is potentially dangerous. As an example, if you plug in a phone first that negotiates a faster charge rate, then you plug in a flash drive that expects only 500ma, then unplug your phone, it's possible you could end up pushing more current than it can handle, with all the repercussions involved there.

TLDR: A USB "splitter" is either a hub in disguise or is dangerous and might break your stuff.

Disclaimer: Not an electrical engineer, just a nerd who read a bunch about USB once. The above almost certainly contains at least one factual error.


----------



## babula

Jeremy G said:


> I bought a cheap wifi extender for the upstairs and it reaches my garage! might be a good option for you for less than $20.


Can you post a link to the one you purchased?


----------



## TesLou

Jeremy G said:


> I bought a cheap wifi extender for the upstairs and it reaches my garage! might be a good option for you for less than $20.


I'm running one now to be able to reach my carport but it won't quite reach the garage, unfortunately.


----------



## TesLou

babula said:


> Can you post a link to the one you purchased?


The one I'm using is a D-Link DAP 1320 which is currently on sale on Amazon for $19.99. I'm happy with it.


----------



## babula

TesLou said:


> The one I'm using is a D-Link DAP 1320 which is currently on sale on Amazon for $19.99. I'm happy with it.


My parking space is a good amount from my apartment, do you think it's possible to extend all the way out there? Does it say how far this one extends?


----------



## TesLou

babula said:


> My parking space is a good amount from my apartment, do you think it's possible to extend all the way out there? Does it say how far this one extends?


Hard to say for sure, but I doubt it. My car is parked about 10 feet from the window I've got the extended sitting in. The garage is another 10 feet away. I'm getting a pretty good signal where the car is parked but I only get 1-2 bars in the garage; which probably isn't enough to support a firmware push. Buy it, try it, and return it if it doesn't work.


----------



## TesLou

You know, hindsight is always 20/20. If I knew then what I know now, I would’ve had the electrician run some Cat 6 line through the conduit when he ran the buried line out to the garage. Then I would’ve hooked up a cheap router in the garage. Too late now.


----------



## JustTheTip

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I don't have the results in front of me, but I believe the power output stayed the same with my USB tester (it's buried somewhere in this thread  )
> 
> One big perk to the NOMAD pad though is that it's a non-issue as you charge the battery and the battery charges your phone.


I'm going to try 2 y splitters so I can keep the Nomad charged with both ports, have thumb drive on the right port for dash cam, and iPod in left port. Will see how that works. Most of the time my phone is plugged into one of the rear center console ports anyways because I'm Pokémoning.


----------



## Bernard

GDN said:


> Can you explain this further? Are you referring to EAP? I wouldn't think about using EAP on roads/locations where bicyclists would even be. Again - suggested to use on multi-lane divided freeways, not city streets.


EAP is getting just too confusing. Some forum members think of it as the Early Access Program (beta testers), others as the $5K option on the car, others as self-driving (but there is also FSD, even if so far FSD does not provide anything that EAP doesn't have). It would be clearer to use specific features, such as autosteer, adaptive cruise control, etc. I would not (at least use autosteering where bikes are likely to be (which for me means I never use autosteering -- no limited-access highways on the Big Island)


JDM3 said:


> So my wife gets home and we are heading out for a ride and she says, "oh by the way, we got an update notice this morning, but I didn't run it because I was on the way to work...". And I find out at 8pm that the car has been in my garage for 4 hours with a pending update!
> 
> Anyway, install is successful and I had a chance to experiment a little with v9.
> 
> Anyone notice that the "ghost" vehicles displayed in the lane to the right or left seem to drift a lot more than they had in the past? Also, is it me or is the M3 a little further up the page than it used to be? Will test the cam feature tomorrow.


Can't confirm as I am still in the 98% ;-) But it makes sense it would be a bit further up the page, since v9 is supposed to display cars behind you as well as in front -- it needs to make room for that.


----------



## lairdb

TesLou said:


> You know, hindsight is always 20/20. If I knew then what I know now, I would've had the electrician run some Cat 6 line through the conduit when he ran the buried line out to the garage. Then I would've hooked up a cheap router in the garage. Too late now.


He wouldn't have done it -- can't put low voltage and AC in the same conduit. Running another would have been best, or some direct burial Cat6 in the same trench.


----------



## Bernard

BallzOne said:


> I'm not sure TeslaFi is really a good sampling to use for any type of conclusion. It only has 890 total Model 3 vehicles registered. We could just be in that unlucky group. Aren't there like 80,000 of them on the road now?


I agree that it's a small sample size and one that probably has a number of strong biases, but the percentage of S and X is not that much larger than that of Model 3s -- perhaps 1% for Model 3s and 1.5% for Models S and X. So the big difference in the numbers of cars on v9 between Model 3 and Models S and X is almost certainly true across all Tesla cars, not just for those on Teslafi.
I.e., Tesla really is rolling out the update to S and X first.
OK by me -- 3/4 of S and X owners bought their car before anyone bought a Model 3 (probably 2/3 of them bought their S or X before Model 3 was even unveiled) and so supported Tesla at a critical time in their growth -- without them, I would have had to buy an S myself ;-)


----------



## Bernard

twm01 said:


> Count Sundays, we are in week 40.


It seems that the number reflects the week in which the firmware was first finalized, so 40 would make sense.


----------



## aaelghat

I've read this whole thread, and I don't think this has been discussed.... Many months ago, shortly after I configured, Elon tweeted that V9 would introduce some FSD features. When I saw that tweet I went ahead and added on FSD.

Tesla had earlier said on their web site that EAP would use 4 cameras, and FSD would use all 8. 

Because of that, my speculation at the time was that the FSD feature that would be introduced would basically be to show all adjoiming vehicles in the left-part of the display, instead of just the vehicles in front of you. That was my guess because that is something else that had been requested via Twitter, and Elon said that feature would also be introduced in V9.

So, now I'm kind of disappointed... I don't begrudge everyone not buying FSD, getting features that use all 8 cameras (especially if it's safety related), but at the same time I am wondering what changed. Was the original plan to make the 360 degree display FSD only, but then they made it a safety feature? Was there some other FSD-only feature that they pulled in the end?

I realize that nobody here has any answers, but I just wanted to vent that Elon's tweet made me think that FSD features would be introduced sooner rather than later, that I would get something "special" for having paid the $3K, but it doesn't seem like that's the case.


----------



## JustTheTip

This is just the initial release. There will be more iterations of v9 with more features.


----------



## Bernard

Jeremy G said:


> I bought a cheap wifi extender for the upstairs and it reaches my garage! might be a good option for you for less than $20.


An extender wouldn't even reach in my case, so I got a pair of Powerline plugins (they transmit the signal through the house power line) and a cheap second router, connected the first Powerline to my main router in the house, put the second Powerline in the garage and connected the cheap router to it. Works like a charm, Model 3 gets very strong signal and bandwidth is around 700Mb/s, rather more than necessary ;-)
Note: Powerline used to have limited bandwidth, but the technology is way better than it was a few years ago -- I used TP-Link 1000, with 1Gb/s theoretical capacity, getting about 780Mb/s actual speed, just $45 a pair at Amazon, and an AC 900 router to match, Archer C-900, just $35 at Amazon. Setup takes all of 5mins. Powerline works fine across circuits and across panels, so as long as your garage and your house are behind the same utility meter and you avoid GFCI circuits, you're ifne.)


----------



## Bernard

aaelghat said:


> I've read this whole thread, and I don't think this has been discussed.... Many months ago, shortly after I configured, Elon tweeted that V9 would introduce some FSD features. When I saw that tweet I went ahead and added on FSD.
> 
> Tesla had earlier said on their web site that EAP would use 4 cameras, and FSD would use all 8.
> 
> Because of that, my speculation at the time was that the FSD feature that would be introduced would basically be to show all adjoiming vehicles in the left-part of the display, instead of just the vehicles in front of you. That was my guess because that is something else that had been requested via Twitter, and Elon said that feature would also be introduced in V9.
> 
> So, now I'm kind of disappointed... I don't begrudge everyone not buying FSD, getting features that use all 8 cameras (especially if it's safety related), but at the same time I am wondering what changed. Was the original plan to make the 360 degree display FSD only, but then they made it a safety feature? Was there some other FSD-only feature that they pulled in the end?
> 
> I realize that nobody here has any answers, but I just wanted to vent that Elon's tweet made me think that FSD features would be introduced sooner rather than later, that I would get something "special" for having paid the $3K, but it doesn't seem like that's the case.


I did the exact same thing after Elon's tweet and posted the same question 3 weeks ago when it became clear that the first release of v9 would not have FSD-exclusive features. It was pointed out that Elon had a later tweet about FSD features perhaps requiring AP version 3 (all Model 3s have AP 2.5); and we know from earlier tweets from Elon that AP3 will be a free upgrade, but what I have not seen yet is any tentative release date for it nor whether the upgrade could be done in the field or would require the car to be taken to a service center. (The latter a huge difference for me, since "taking to SC" means shipping the car by sea.)


----------



## Bernard

Bernard said:


> I did the exact same thing after Elon's tweet and posted the same question 3 weeks ago when it became clear that the first release of v9 would not have FSD-exclusive features. It was pointed out that Elon had a later tweet about FSD features perhaps requiring AP version 3 (all Model 3s have AP 2.5); and we know from earlier tweets from Elon that AP3 will be a free upgrade, but what I have not seen yet is any tentative release date for it nor whether the upgrade could be done in the field or would require the car to be taken to a service center. (The latter a huge difference for me, since "taking to SC" means shipping the car by sea.)


I'd add that I view my $3K for FSD as an investment, not a purchase -- it helps Tesla in a very modest way in its development of true FSD software and may return real payoffs in a few years. The fact that Tesla keeps increasing some of its prices, incl. the price of adding the FSD option after the car has been purchased, reinforces the "investment" aspect: by the time the first FSD-exclusive features do come out, I expect the cost of activating it on a car purchased without the package will be closer to $5-6K.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

aaelghat said:


> I've read this whole thread, and I don't think this has been discussed.... Many months ago, shortly after I configured, Elon tweeted that V9 would introduce some FSD features. When I saw that tweet I went ahead and added on FSD.
> 
> Tesla had earlier said on their web site that EAP would use 4 cameras, and FSD would use all 8.
> 
> Because of that, my speculation at the time was that the FSD feature that would be introduced would basically be to show all adjoiming vehicles in the left-part of the display, instead of just the vehicles in front of you. That was my guess because that is something else that had been requested via Twitter, and Elon said that feature would also be introduced in V9.
> 
> So, now I'm kind of disappointed... I don't begrudge everyone not buying FSD, getting features that use all 8 cameras (especially if it's safety related), but at the same time I am wondering what changed. Was the original plan to make the 360 degree display FSD only, but then they made it a safety feature? Was there some other FSD-only feature that they pulled in the end?
> 
> I realize that nobody here has any answers, but I just wanted to vent that Elon's tweet made me think that FSD features would be introduced sooner rather than later, that I would get something "special" for having paid the $3K, but it doesn't seem like that's the case.


Elon specifically said v9 would introduce the first set of "FSD" exclusive features and I was very curious what that meant. I'm actually shocked that the auto lane change and highway exit are not those first FSD features.


----------



## CaribbeanKing

Bernard said:


> I did the exact same thing after Elon's tweet and posted the same question 3 weeks ago when it became clear that the first release of v9 would not have FSD-exclusive features. It was pointed out that Elon had a later tweet about FSD features perhaps requiring AP version 3 (all Model 3s have AP 2.5); and we know from earlier tweets from Elon that AP3 will be a free upgrade, but what I have not seen yet is any tentative release date for it nor whether the upgrade could be done in the field or would require the car to be taken to a service center. (The latter a huge difference for me, since "taking to SC" means shipping the car by sea.)


Keep in mind too that they announced a necessary hardware upgrade for the future FSD enhancements too. For those that purchased the $3,000 FSD package before delivery, that hardware upgrade will be done free of charge. I'm sure it will require it to be done at a service center though. At least that's how I understand it.

Reference: https://electrek.co/2018/08/08/tesla-autopilot-hardware-upgrade-free-with-full-self-driving-package/


----------



## Skione65

TesLou said:


> My ranger told me the same thing last week. Said it was due to the fact that I was running the old version of maps. Are you positive you have the map update?


@TesLou,

How can we check what version of maps we are running?

Ski


----------



## Brokedoc

I just got 39.6 on my X on Monday. Haven't driven it at all since I have the loaner S on the 3 in the shop.

The SvC said the car should be ready to pick up soon and I requested that they update the FW to V9. They said that Tesla has not activated the ability for the SvC or Rangers to push any V9 updates yet. It's strictly a waiting game and hoping that your lottery ball gets drawn.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

CaribbeanKing said:


> Keep in mind too that they announced a necessary hardware upgrade for the future FSD enhancements too. For those that purchased the $3,000 FSD package before delivery, that hardware upgrade will be done free of charge. I'm sure it will require it to be done at a service center though. At least that's how I understand it.
> 
> Reference: https://electrek.co/2018/08/08/tesla-autopilot-hardware-upgrade-free-with-full-self-driving-package/


Well technically Elon has said that he believes that the current hardware is sufficient to support FSD (I think this is probably a very optimistic statement), but that yes, if you paid for FSD, you will get the new hardware free of charge (so whether it's technically necessary or not is really moot).


----------



## Bernard

CaribbeanKing said:


> Keep in mind too that they announced a necessary hardware upgrade for the future FSD enhancements too. For those that purchased the $3,000 FSD package before delivery, that hardware upgrade will be done free of charge. I'm sure it will require it to be done at a service center though. At least that's how I understand it.
> 
> Reference: https://electrek.co/2018/08/08/tesla-autopilot-hardware-upgrade-free-with-full-self-driving-package/


Sorry, was not clear "AP 3" implies hardware version 3. But I have not seen anywhere a statement that the upgrade could not be done in the field. Not that it's a worry for now -- it's probably 9-12mos away.


----------



## aaelghat

Bernard said:


> I'd add that I view my $3K for FSD as an investment, not a purchase -- it helps Tesla in a very modest way in its development of true FSD software and may return real payoffs in a few years. The fact that Tesla keeps increasing some of its prices, incl. the price of adding the FSD option after the car has been purchased, reinforces the "investment" aspect: by the time the first FSD-exclusive features do come out, I expect the cost of activating it on a car purchased without the package will be closer to $5-6K.


I agree - I have no regrets of buying FSD, and I look forward to helping and being part of the journey. I just wonder about what caused the V9/FSD disconnect.

It seems with V9, EAP (not FSD) will handle all aspects of highway driving (on-ramp to off-ramp, with automatic lane changes).

People have even said the V9 auto-park is much faster, and much smoother than with V8 (someone said on a video it parks as fast as they do), so it's likely EAP is using all 8 cameras for that, so that really shoots down the claim that FSD is tied to # of cameras, since auto-park is a convenience feature, not a safety feature.

So if you take auto-park out of the FSD equation, as well as highway driving, all that's really left is around-town driving with road-sign recognition, etc. That doesn't seem like an incremental enhancement so maybe AP3 hardware replacements will come with V10 or beyond. And only then will we see anything "exclusive" to FSD?


----------



## Brokedoc

FSD as defined as Level 4-5 autonomy is YEARS away. Laws need to be passed to determine liability in the event a vehicle gets into an accident when not directly in control of a human operator. Politicians move slowly.

We are currently at Level 2. V9 is still Level 2. AP2.0 and above hardware is plenty for Level 3 autonomy for the foreseeable short term before the legal framework is in place for Level 4 and 5.


----------



## Bernard

NOGA$4ME said:


> Well technically Elon has said that he believes that the current hardware is sufficient to support FSD (I think this is probably a very optimistic statement), but that yes, if you paid for FSD, you will get the new hardware free of charge (so whether it's technically necessary or not is really moot).


Actually, no. In answer to a question about the release of AP 3.0, Elon tweeted
"Probably 4 to 6 months. Those who order full self-driving get the upgrade at no cost. It isn't needed just for enhanced Autopilot."
This last statement implies that hardware 3.0 IS needed for FSD.
(The first statement is the usual optimistic Elon timeframe and even then is qualified with "probably"; he tweeted that 2mos ago, so I'd not expect to see AP 3.0 until late spring next year.)


----------



## Bernard

aaelghat said:


> I agree - I have no regrets of buying FSD, and I look forward to helping and being part of the journey. I just wonder about what caused the V9/FSD disconnect.
> 
> It seems with V9, EAP (not FSD) will handle all aspects of highway driving (on-ramp to off-ramp, with automatic lane changes).
> 
> People have even said the V9 auto-park is much faster, and much smoother than with V8 (someone said on a video it parks as fast as they do), so it's likely EAP is using all 8 cameras for that, so that really shoots down the claim that FSD is tied to # of cameras, since auto-park is a convenience feature, not a safety feature.
> 
> So if you take auto-park out of the FSD equation, as well as highway driving, all that's really left is around-town driving with road-sign recognition, etc. That doesn't seem like an incremental enhancement so maybe AP3 hardware replacements will come with V10 or beyond. And only then will we see anything "exclusive" to FSD?


I think Elon stated that v9 was indeed using all 8 cameras. And, yes, highway driving is the easy part. Driving on poorly marked two-lane roads is way harder, as is driving in busy cities in mixed traffic (bikes, motorcycles, pedestrians, pets, perhaps phut phuts ;-). We'll get a preview of what Tesla has up its sleeve in 6-9mos.


----------



## barjohn

This has been a really slow roll out for TM3s. Yes, I am basing this on TeslaFi and I realize that TeslaFi only has a small percentage of the Tesla cars on their database; however, in the past on major roll outs you can see the numbers climb very quickly and this time for 3s in particular it has been very slow. We now know that it is not due to some major bug as was speculated before because 39.6 has been going out to 3s as has 39.6.1 and at least one person has reported receiving 40.0.


----------



## Bernard

Brokedoc said:


> FSD as defined as Level 4-5 autonomy is YEARS away. Laws need to be passed to determine liability in the event a vehicle gets into an accident when not directly in control of a human operator. Politicians move slowly.
> 
> We are currently at Level 2. V9 is still Level 2. AP2.0 and above hardware is plenty for Level 3 autonomy for the foreseeable short term before the legal framework is in place for Level 4 and 5.


"FSD" in the previous messages referred specifically to the $3K additional option for Tesla cars, not to a given level of autonomy.. We all agree that it will be a very long road with slow technical and social progress to get to Levels 4 and 5, but we are still curious what will eventually fall under "Tesla FSD-exclusive" features, rather than under "Tesla EAP" features or just what comes standard with a Tesla without either package.


----------



## Brokedoc

Bernard said:


> "FSD" in the previous messages referred specifically to the $3K additional option for Tesla cars, not to a given level of autonomy.. We all agree that it will be a very long road with slow technical and social progress to get to Levels 4 and 5, but we are still curious what will eventually fall under "Tesla FSD-exclusive" features, rather than under "Tesla EAP" features or just what comes standard with a Tesla without either package.


Details of FSD exclusive features has not been released. I doubt that current owners who paid for FSD will automatically get AP3.0 hardware next year.

Based on Moore's Law, computing power (initially defined as transistor number) has doubled every 18-24 months since Moore's paper in 1965. As current silicon fab technology is reaching the limits of physics, the continuation of Moore's Law will be with quantum computing. I fully expect Tesla to come out with AP3.5, AP4.0, etc as the hardware continues to evolve. It would make no sense for Tesla to replace computers in vehicles before FSD software is ready and the legal framework is finalized.


----------



## Rich M

Rich M said:


> Nope, in the list of directions there is still no exit number. In this example it should say "exit 351" to US route 1.
> View attachment 15826


OK there's no exit number given for the PA Turnpike, but today an exit on I-78 did show the exit.


----------



## Rich M

Mike said:


> I would hope that the nav route is now tied to the autopilot, so the car is making decisions that include some 'dead reckoning' navigation based on the map data and not make decisions based solely on it's suite of onboard sensors.


Nope, if anything it's trying to take a couple exits like it did in the early 20ish versions, that it didn't in 36.2.


----------



## LUXMAN

Holy holy holy Moly!!!!

Something is happening!!!


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Holy holy holy Moly!!!!
> 
> Something is happening!!!
> 
> View attachment 15842


Well arn't you the lucky one!.....that is if you end up with V9. Please update us when the install is done.


----------



## aaelghat

Brokedoc said:


> Details of FSD exclusive features has not been released. I doubt that current owners who paid for FSD will automatically get AP3.0 hardware next year.
> 
> Based on Moore's Law, computing power (initially defined as transistor number) has doubled every 18-24 months since Moore's paper in 1965. As current silicon fab technology is reaching the limits of physics, the continuation of Moore's Law will be with quantum computing. I fully expect Tesla to come out with AP3.5, AP4.0, etc as the hardware continues to evolve. It would make no sense for Tesla to replace computers in vehicles before FSD software is ready and the legal framework is finalized.


There was a quarterly call where the AP3 chip designers spoke, and talked about how AP3 was out in some test cars and it could process information from all 8 cameras at full frame rates, so the hardware will always get better, but maybe the better question is when is the hardware "good enough" to do what you need it to do?

Part of Tesla's way of doing things is through public iteration. I would expect FSD software features to be released in dribs and drabs long before the vehicles are capable of full autonomy. In many ways, FSD-like features have already been released but from a marketing standpoint, Tesla decided to categorize them under the $5,000 EAP option instead of the $3,000 FSD option.


----------



## ronmis

TeslaFi shows v9 model 3 activity in the last 15 minutes. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I just got 39.6 after work tonight too. Connected to wi-fi in my garage and charging every night.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> Holy holy holy Moly!!!!
> 
> Something is happening!!!
> 
> View attachment 15842


I would be crazy to think you did anything other than press that "Install Now" button, and of course we want to know what version. Congrats.

Edit -I see you posted that just a few minutes before 6, but two of my previous releases showed up with the phone alert at 6 PM on the dot.


----------



## Bernard

Brokedoc said:


> Details of FSD exclusive features has not been released. I doubt that current owners who paid for FSD will automatically get AP3.0 hardware next year.
> 
> Based on Moore's Law, computing power (initially defined as transistor number) has doubled every 18-24 months since Moore's paper in 1965. As current silicon fab technology is reaching the limits of physics, the continuation of Moore's Law will be with quantum computing. I fully expect Tesla to come out with AP3.5, AP4.0, etc as the hardware continues to evolve. It would make no sense for Tesla to replace computers in vehicles before FSD software is ready and the legal framework is finalized.


We'll, Elon stated in a tweet in early August that those who paid for the FSD option would get a free upgrade to hardware 3.0, which he implied will be required to run AP 3.0 with FSD features. So far, Elon has always delivered in every promise. So, yes, I expect that owners who paid for the FSD option will get a free upgrade to hardware 3.0.
You are again confusing Level 4-5 with whatever features will be part of AP 3.0 with the FSD option. (Admittedly, Tesla's naming strategy is a confusing mess!)
Hardware 3.0 will be required to run features associated with the FSD option, not for some non-existent Level 4 software (that's unlikely to appear before at least 2025).


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Holy holy holy Moly!!!!
> 
> Something is happening!!!
> 
> View attachment 15842


What about me?! What about me?!  I know, I know...Patience is a virtue...


----------



## Milo

Something is definitely happening...


----------



## LUXMAN

Gaaaa! It's here!










I kept the dang car awake enough. And when I quit I get it 

I know we have seen all the features so I won't go through those, but I am interested in this..










I don't have EAP or FSD, so I was suprised to see it listed. I will have to try that out on the way to work. 

So I guess 39.6 is kickin now!


----------



## CaribbeanKing

I got my notification today too in the app. Had to go to the car to start install. Said it would take 45 minutes but it was done in about 20. So looking forward to testing it out. My 6 year old already tested out the Atari games


----------



## 40milecommuter

Is it true Version 9 will lower the windows slightly when the emergency door handle is pulled?


----------



## Milo

LUXMAN said:


> Gaaaa! It's here!
> 
> View attachment 15846
> 
> 
> I kept the dang car awake enough. And when I quit I get it
> 
> I know we have seen all the features so I won't go through those, but I am interested in this..
> 
> View attachment 15847
> 
> 
> I don't have EAP or FSD, so I was suprised to see it listed. I will have to try that out on the way to work.
> 
> So I guess 39.6 is kickin now!


How did you keep her awake?


----------



## 3V Pilot

40milecommuter said:


> Is it true Version 9 will lower the windows slightly when the emergency door handle is pulled?


I'm on Version 8 and just confirmed that my car already does this. The window drops but you still get the warning message.


----------



## 40milecommuter

3V Pilot said:


> I'm on Version 8 and just confirmed that my car already does this. The window drops but you still get the warning message.


Thanks. Now if I ever need to use a valet I won't worry "as much..."....


----------



## LUXMAN

Milo said:


> How did you keep her awake?


Kept checking the app every few minutes. Sad I know


----------



## Tesla Newbie

40milecommuter said:


> Thanks. Now if I ever need to use a valet I won't worry "as much..."....


It's been mentioned on these pages that the difference between the two ways to exit is that the window drops immediately before the door opens when the button is pushed, but drops immediately after the door opens when the lever is lifted. Whether the valet causes any damage depends on how quickly he pushes open the door after lifting the lever. As we're unlikely to test him before he drives away with the car, I think we're destined to worry forever, although, agreed, not as much.


----------



## 40milecommuter

Tesla Newbie said:


> It's been mentioned on these pages that the difference between the two ways to exit is that the window drops immediately before the door opens when the button is pushed, but drops immediately after the door opens when the lever is lifted. Whether the valet causes any damage depends on how quickly he pushes open the door after lifting the lever. As we're unlikely to test him before he drives away with the car, I think we're destined to worry forever, although, agreed, not as much.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Crafty

Crafty said:


> FWIW I received the V.9 this morning at about 4am. Installed at 7am and it took about 25 mins. So far so good but we'll see how the new autopilot works once I'm on the highway this afternoon.
> 
> Edit to add that it's 2018.39.5 a1c2332.


Once again I seem to be on the early side. After getting 39.5 last week I just had an alert on my app for another software update. Not sure what version yet as it's in progress. So hopefully it's going wide now. I didn't notice any obvious bugs in the last version so not sure what the holdup has been.


----------



## FF35

ronmis said:


> TeslaFi shows v9 model 3 activity in the last 15 minutes. Keep your fingers crossed


A total of 4 Model 3's in 15 minutes. 

There's nothing more anti-climactic than TeslaFi and just about anything Elon promises.


----------



## iChris93

How confident are we that we need more than one bar of Wifi to get the update? I am considering buying a range extender now.


----------



## Crafty

Crafty said:


> Once again I seem to be on the early side. After getting 39.5 last week I just had an alert on my app for another software update. Not sure what version yet as it's in progress. So hopefully it's going wide now. I didn't notice any obvious bugs in the last version so not sure what the holdup has been.


Took about 15 mins and I'm now on 39.6 8377b4d. Not early access and no fsd. Also, I'm not on TeslaFi.


----------



## Tesla Patel

iChris93 said:


> How confident are we that we need more than one bar of Wifi to get the update? I am considering buying a range extender now.


I barely have one bar (bottom dot) and got the upgrade. Also didn't keep the car awake. It just happened!!


----------



## Tesla Patel

I can't believe the upgrade from 36.2 to 39.6 took only 4 mins. I thought it didn't happen..but indeed it did. Tesla's estimate was 45 mins.


----------



## Sparky4life

Bernard said:


> EAP is getting just too confusing. Some forum members think of it as the Early Access Program (beta testers), others as the $5K option on the car, others as self-driving (but there is also FSD, even if so far FSD does not provide anything that EAP doesn't have). It would be clearer to use specific features, such as autosteer, adaptive cruise control, etc. I would not (at least use autosteering where bikes are likely to be (which for me means I never use autosteering -- no limited-access highways on the Big Island)


Agreed, and so does Elon:

From time to time, Musk will send out an e-mail to the entire company to enforce a new policy or let them know about something that's bothering him. One of the more famous e-mails arrived in May 2010 with the subject line: Acronyms Seriously Suck:
There is a creeping tendency to use made up acronyms at SpaceX. Excessive use of made up acronyms is a significant impediment to communication and keeping communication good as we grow is incredibly important. Individually, a few acronyms here and there may not seem so bad, but if a thousand people are making these up, over time the result will be a huge glossary that we have to issue to new employees. No one can actually remember all these acronyms and people don't want to seem dumb in a meeting, so they just sit there in ignorance. This is particularly tough on new employees.
That needs to stop immediately or I will take drastic action - I have given enough warning over the years. Unless an acronym is approved by me, it should not enter the SpaceX glossary. If there is an existing acronym that cannot reasonably be justified, it should be eliminated, as I have requested in the past.
For example, there should be not "HTS" [horizontal test stand] or "VTS" [vertical test stand] designations for test stands. Those are particularly dumb, as they contain unnecessary words. A "stand" at our test site is obviously a _test_ stand. VTS-3 is four syllables compared with "Tripod", which is two, so the bloody acronym version actually takes longer to say than the name!
The key test for an acronym is to ask whether it helps or hurts communication. An acronym that most engineers outside of SpaceX already know, such as GUI, is fine to use. It is also ok to make up a few acronyms/contractions every now and again, assuming I have approved them, e.g. MVac and M9 instead of Merlin 1C-Vacuum or Merlin 1C-Sea Level, but those need to be kept to a minimum.​


----------



## 3V Pilot

LUXMAN said:


> Kept checking the app every few minutes. Sad I know


Great, now I have to stay up all night checking the app......



Tesla Patel said:


> I barely have one bar (bottom dot) and got the upgrade. Also didn't keep the car awake. It just happened!!


Oh, wait, maybe not.....now I have to move my WiFi router father away until I only get one dot......


----------



## Sparky4life

Brokedoc said:


> FSD as defined as Level 4-5 autonomy is YEARS away. Laws need to be passed to determine liability in the event a vehicle gets into an accident when not directly in control of a human operator. Politicians move slowly.
> 
> We are currently at Level 2. V9 is still Level 2. AP2.0 and above hardware is plenty for Level 3 autonomy for the foreseeable short term before the legal framework is in place for Level 4 and 5.


That's true for a driverless vehicle, but a vehicle could be fully autonomous as long as there is an attentive monitor sitting in the driver's seat ready to take over with much fewer changes to the law (already legal in many places). So the tech promised by Full Self Driving has value even before the law fully catches up. In this case the car is capable of L4-5, but is technically still L2 since the driver is required.


----------



## zigzag

GDN said:


> Edit -I see you posted that just a few minutes before 6, but two of my previous releases showed up with the phone alert at 6 PM on the dot.


What kind of phone alert do you get for 39.6? Is it inbox message on app? Can someone post a pic of the message?


----------



## Crafty

zigzag said:


> What kind of phone alert do you get for 39.6? Is it inbox message on app? Can someone post a pic of the message?


I have mine set to give me banner alerts on my iPhone. Just make sure the software update alerts are turned on in the app settings and the notifications are on for your phone settings. I'd post a pic but I cleared my alert already.


----------



## G0GR33N

zigzag said:


> What kind of phone alert do you get for 39.6? Is it inbox message on app? Can someone post a pic of the message?


----------



## G0GR33N

G0GR33N said:


> View attachment 15850


I did not get 39.6. It's just how the phone alerts look like.


----------



## TesLou

Skione65 said:


> @TesLou,
> 
> How can we check what version of maps we are running?
> 
> Ski


We can't. I found out today, despite being on WiFi for the past week, I'm STILL running old maps. Arghhhhhh!!!


----------



## G0GR33N

TesLou said:


> We can't. I found out today, despite being on WiFi for the past week, I'm STILL running old maps. Arghhhhhh!!!


How did you find that out?


----------



## Brokedoc

Bernard said:


> So far, Elon has always delivered in every promise.


False.

Elon has Tweeted that Model 3 would have trailer hitch and roof rack. 16 months after Model 3 has been available and not a sight of these options.


----------



## tipton

being able to do a software update from your phone is a really nice underrated feature when you wake up at 5am, check your phone and see an update is available


----------



## 3V Pilot

Brokedoc said:


> False.
> 
> Elon has Tweeted that Model 3 would have trailer hitch and roof rack. 16 months after Model 3 has been available and not a sight of these options.


Well, you "can" get a trailer hitch and roof rack, just not from Tesla. Lol, I'm only kidding but technically Elon didn't promise who would make them......


----------



## Brokedoc

tipton said:


> being able to do a software update from your phone is a really nice underrated feature when you wake up at 5am, check your phone and see an update is available


No one is allowed to sleep when there's an update on the way!


----------



## Reliev

4 of my friends not on this forum all got it I think its happening like others has posted. of course, I am the only one left 

edit they all messaged me in the last 2 hours in different parts of the country if someone wants a dataset its southern California central California dc area and Colorado forgot one was this morning rest were recent.


----------



## barjohn

Well...the only one besides me.


----------



## Maynerd

man I'm a line waiter and have had my model 3 since feb, still no update! what is this garbage?!


----------



## Craig Bennett

Maynerd said:


> man I'm a line waiter and have had my model 3 since feb, still no update! what is this garbage?!


That's not right. Has Tesla service had a look? Other owners have reported similar behavior and service found that an update had failed and was preventing any further updates.


----------



## Maynerd

Craig Bennett said:


> That's not right. Has Tesla service had a look? Other owners have reported similar behavior and service found that an update had failed and was preventing any further updates.


To be clear I'm talking about the v9 update I've had other updates, I'm on 36.2


----------



## Craig Bennett

Maynerd said:


> To be clear I'm talking about the v9 update I've had other updates, I'm on 36.2


I misunderstood. I thought you were saying you had not received an update since Feb. My mistake.


----------



## Maynerd

Craig Bennett said:


> I misunderstood. I thought you were saying you had not received an update since Feb. My mistake.


I figured that's why I clarified. I'm just salty about not having it yet


----------



## Tomogotchi

Where is my v9 update for the model 3,can someone call tesla and find out,waiting since last Friday......


----------



## Tomogotchi

:rage::rage::rage:How many people in here got the v9 update on the model 3


----------



## Craig Bennett

Maynerd said:


> I figured that's why I clarified. I'm just salty about not having it yet


I hear you. I guess I'm used to being the last person (an exaggeration of course) with an M3 to get updates.


----------



## myanonm3

it looks like that the model 3 owners are getting v9 2018.39.6 8377b4d from 10/10 according to the teslafi data.

before that, only model s/x got the v9. I thought tesla would make 39.7 for model 3, but it seems that they just pushed v9 to model s/x then, delay-pushing to model 3 after more validation by many of long term owners.

or maybe they pushed v9 to the long term owners first.

I bet 10/11 some model 3 owners will get v9, then v9 will be pushed widely to model 3 owners from 10/12.

don't worry too much about wifi signal power. your internet speed is much more slower than your wifi. tesla pushes firmware by some orders they defined. not by the speed of internet or wifi.


----------



## Maynerd

Anyone know if I'm more likely to get an update if I'm plugged in and on wifi vs not plugged in ?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> How confident are we that we need more than one bar of Wifi to get the update? I am considering buying a range extender now.


Both of our cars are in the garage just feet away from our Google WiFi hub in the laundry room. Both have full connectivity and we have a 1,000 MBps fiber line.

Nothing... nada... nilch


----------



## LUXMAN

Maynerd said:


> Anyone know if I'm more likely to get an update if I'm plugged in and on wifi vs not plugged in ?


I don't think being plugged in has anything to do with it. Mine was not plugged in last night when I got it.

*BUT *the LEAF parked next to it may have helped . 
Of course only 2 things on that car have changed since I bought it, unlike my model 3. 
They upgraded my modem and the batteries now suck.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Both of our cars are in the garage just feet away from our Google WiFi hub in the laundry room. Both have full connectivity and we have a 1,000 MBps fiber line.
> 
> Nothing... nada... nilch


Sorry man. I am gonna go play asteroids for you.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Sorry man. I am gonna go play asteroids for you.


:rage::rage::rage::rage::rage:

I mean I'm happy for you


----------



## LUXMAN

LUXMAN said:


> Gaaaa! It's here!
> 
> View attachment 15846
> 
> 
> I kept the dang car awake enough. And when I quit I get it
> 
> I know we have seen all the features so I won't go through those, but I am interested in this..
> 
> View attachment 15847
> 
> 
> I don't have EAP or FSD, so I was suprised to see it listed. I will have to try that out on the way to work.
> 
> So I guess 39.6 is kickin now!


So it looks like we all (premium package at least) get blind spot monitoring! Not only did it warn me of a car next to me when trying to change lanes by showing the red lane (no sure yet if any beeps as BLACK SABBATH was blasting ) but it also showed this....










You can even see the panhandler at the light!

And I can swear the bus looked different than the semi.

EDIT. one again, I don't have EAP or FSD


----------



## 3V Pilot

Tomogotchi said:


> :rage::rage::rage:How many people in here got the v9 update on the model 3


All of the ones playing Asteroids....


----------



## LUXMAN

Also happy to see this...


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Maynerd said:


> Anyone know if I'm more likely to get an update if I'm plugged in and on wifi vs not plugged in ?


i was plugged in and on Wifi..... so that must be the magic combination ;>)


----------



## Crafty

myanonm3 said:


> before that, only model s/x got the v9. I thought tesla would make 39.7 for model 3, but it seems that they just pushed v9 to model s/x then, delay-pushing to model 3 after more validation by many of long term owners.
> 
> or maybe they pushed v9 to the long term owners first.


I'm a model 3 owner and I received 39.5 (see above). I think it's part testing and part random at this point.


----------



## garsh

LUXMAN said:


> *BUT *the LEAF parked next to it may have helped .


So... I should leave my garage door open so that the Tesla can see the Leaf parked out there?

Thanks for the advice! V9, here I come!


----------



## Flashgj

Received update notice on my phone at about 8;15 pm last night. Updated and went for a quick test ride half hour later. 

AWD
EAP only


----------



## Penny’s Model <3

Tesla blue 3 said:


> i was plugged in and on Wifi..... so that must be the magic combination ;>)


Nope. Maybe I SHOULDN'T charge tonight? Hmmmm.


----------



## TesLou

G0GR33N said:


> How did you find that out?


Ranger checked the logs for my car. But he said there is nothing he can do to initiate a map push.


----------



## azentropy

Every morning for the past week I wake up disappointed. (insert self deprecating joke about girlfriend here)


----------



## garsh

azentropy said:


> Every morning for the past week I wake up disappointed.


----------



## 3V Pilot

I got the software update last night!!.............................for my iPad...........................SO disappointed


----------



## MelindaV

I thought the same last night when I was an iOS update.


----------



## JustTheTip

Maynerd said:


> I figured that's why I clarified. I'm just salty about not having it yet


----------



## JustTheTip

P.S. I think having the ability to check for updates via the app is a bad idea. All of us will keep hitting “Check for update” obsessively for days until something shows up, wasting their bandwidth in what’s basically a DDoS attack.


----------



## Ze1000

JustTheTip said:


> P.S. I think having the ability to check for updates via the app is a bad idea. All of us will keep hitting "Check for update" obsessively for days until something shows up, wasting their bandwidth in what's basically a DDoS attack.


It can be implemented in a way that will prevent that. Like, You can request an update once every 96h, if an update is available it will put in a queue and you will get an update in the next 48h. If not, then you can only check for update again after 96h ...


----------



## Tesla Newbie

LUXMAN said:


> So it looks like we all (premium package at least) get blind spot monitoring! Not only did it warn me of a car next to me when trying to change lanes by showing the red lane (no sure yet if any beeps as BLACK SABBATH was blasting ) but it also showed this....
> 
> View attachment 15854
> 
> 
> You can even see the panhandler at the light!
> 
> And I can swear the bus looked different than the semi.
> 
> EDIT. one again, I don't have EAP or FSD


Thanks for the screenshot Luxman. Blind spot monitoring is the enhancement I'm most excited about in v9 and I think the view you captured is a big step forward. Yeah, I wish there was an audible alert and especially a camera view of what's happening on the right side of the car, but the enhanced graphic is a welcome change. Now I just need the update!


----------



## Tesla Newbie

MelindaV said:


> I thought the same last night when I was an iOS update.


I get "breaking news" updates from CNN that are in the same color as Tesla red notifications. I did the Model 3 happy dance while stumbling for my glasses yesterday morning only to read that Apple is adding 70 new emojis including bagels, llamas, raccoons, and Frisbees. This is my life in a nutshell.


----------



## G0GR33N

TesLou said:


> Ranger checked the logs for my car. But he said there is nothing he can do to initiate a map push.


Thanks!


----------



## MelindaV

Tesla Newbie said:


> I get "breaking news" updates from CNN that are in the same color as Tesla red notifications. I did the Model 3 happy dance while stumbling for my glasses yesterday morning only to read that Apple is adding 70 new emojis including bagels, llamas, raccoons, and Frisbees. This is my life in a nutshell.


and YARN!


----------



## Mike

Rich M said:


> Nope, if anything it's trying to take a couple exits like it did in the early 20ish versions, that it didn't in 36.2.




With that little tidbit, I'll just stick with 36.2 for now.

I already know how to set rear-view mirrors to eliminate the "blind spot" and at least I know when the HVAC is pushing heat or AC to maintain the set temp.......

I guess the dash cam option is all that I'm missing.


----------



## Jason Krellner

JustTheTip said:


> P.S. I think having the ability to check for updates via the app is a bad idea. All of us will keep hitting "Check for update" obsessively for days until something shows up, wasting their bandwidth in what's basically a DDoS attack.


I'm confused. Where is there a "check for update" link/button?


----------



## Love

I found out they're giving away v9 at Walgreens. I'm headed there at lunch time!


----------



## MacInfoSys

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Both of our cars are in the garage just feet away from our Google WiFi hub in the laundry room. Both have full connectivity and we have a 1,000 MBps fiber line.
> 
> Nothing... nada... nilch


When it comes to Wifi. If the car sees Wifi and it is connected and has an ACTIVE connection when it's awake, even if the signal is weak, the car will continue to connect to it to go out to the internet and try to download / upload data when there is something. it may not be quick on downloads or uploads but the key is staying connected. So if the signal is weak and slow BUT always stays connected the car will act just like being connected to the fastest Wifi network.


----------



## Bokonon

LUXMAN said:


> I don't think being plugged in has anything to do with it. Mine was not plugged in last night when I got it.
> *BUT *the LEAF parked next to it may have helped .





garsh said:


> So... I should leave my garage door open so that the Tesla can see the Leaf parked out there?
> Thanks for the advice! V9, here I come!


BREAKING NEWS: Market Price For Used Nissan LEAFs Doubles Overnight; Automotive Analysts Baffled


----------



## JTE

Even taking the limited sample size into consideration, is anyone else noticing that Model 3 is getting the update just about everywhere in the US except for California? 

Is this some kind of reverse nepotism?!


----------



## Eastpointvet

Referred a friend who took delivery this past weekend and she got the update yesterday. My vin is 90k in front of hers and I got crickets. Sad sad day


----------



## Quicksilver

Lovesword said:


> I found out they're giving away v9 at Walgreens. I'm headed there at lunch time!


Ummm...that's for the flu shot...you know, tis' the season to get poke in the arm!


----------



## Quicksilver

John England said:


> Even taking the limited sample size into consideration, is anyone else noticing that Model 3 is getting the update just about everywhere in the US except for California?
> 
> Is this some kind of reverse nepotism?!


You guys in California get the beach, mountains, and fine wine. What else do you need?


----------



## garsh

Quicksilver said:


> You guys in California get the beach, mountains, and fine wine. What else do you need?


Apparently, a little more whine.


----------



## JTE

garsh said:


> Apparently, a little more whine.


Now that's just low!

_**Goes outside in surf shorts to say hello to the sun, mountains and San Jose smog. Ahhhh, the smell of industry***_


----------



## barjohn

I just tweeted the following to @ElonMusk, no response yet. "Why the incredibly slow roll out of V9 for TM3s? Bad enough my Tesla stock is in the toilet. A little joy please!"


----------



## G0GR33N

Eastpointvet said:


> Referred a friend who took delivery this past weekend and she got the update yesterday. My vin is 90k in front of hers and I got crickets. Sad sad day


You got the referral, now stay calm!


----------



## BlueMeanie

Mike said:


> With that little tidbit, I'll just stick with 36.2 for now.
> 
> I already know how to set rear-view mirrors to eliminate the "blind spot" and at least I know when the HVAC is pushing heat or AC to maintain the set temp.......
> 
> I guess the dash cam option is all that I'm missing.


When your car gets pushed the next version, you don't get to stick with the previous version. You can delay installing it for awhile, but it will ultimately be installed.


----------



## JustTheTip

Jason Krellner said:


> I'm confused. Where is there a "check for update" link/button?


It'll be a future update via the app.


----------



## Leafto3

Bokonon said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Market Price For Used Nissan LEAFs Doubles Overnight; Automotive Analysts Baffled


Hey you have my garage set up. A leaf and model 3 next each other .... Still no V9......


----------



## G0GR33N

Leafto3 said:


> Hey you have my garage set up. A leaf and model 3 next each other .... Still no V9......


Aaah... I guess it was FAKE NEWS after all!


----------



## Skelly

I had a mobile service guy at the house today for a minor issue, he checked and said the update was not available for me yet.

Just out of curiosity, I looked at the 36.2 thread to see when that update went live. Looks like it was 9/19/2018. According to TeslaFi, I installed 36.2 on 9/24....so 5 days after the update was out. Means nothing, of course....

(Im)Patiently waiting.....


----------



## Quocamus

I just had my first tire rotation done (free!) at a service center. I asked about the software update and they said they would give me the latest available for my vehicle (015XXX). I was already on 36.2.

As my car was in there, my app told me that a software update was available, so I got excited! A little bit later, it told me that the software update was complete. I checked the app, and the version was... 36.2? It was exactly the same version (2018.36.2 ac4a215).

So apparently I still can't get v9 on my car yet. Kind of weird that it would still go through the update process with the same version, but I guess that's just what they do at the service center.


----------



## porkupan

The pattern of installs on TeslaFi is interesting, though. One day hundreds of installs, the next day less than a hundred, and the next day a few more. Then the pattern repeats. 

I wonder if they release the software to a block of vehicles once every three days, most installing the very same day, and the others trailing off. I assume the S and X went first simply because they are priority customers. Eventually (maybe another week or two) it will cover the entire fleet. 

Not a big deal for me, actually. Judging by the reported issues, I am not even sure I want to be among the first recipients of the V9. I'd prefer to wait for Tesla to weed out some of the bugs before doing the total update. Not that I wouldn't take the update if it came my way. 

Funny that the EarlyAP didn't seem to produce any experimental early versions. Maybe there is no early version to test yet, and 39.6 is the best they got...


----------



## porkupan

Quocamus said:


> I just had my first tire rotation done (free!) at a service center.


Is this a general Tesla perk (free tire rotation), or you did you get special treatment for some reason? Just wondering if I should go the service center when I get like 5K miles on my M3, and ask for a free tire rotation, or if I am going to be laughed straight out of there?


----------



## FF35

porkupan said:


> The pattern of installs on TeslaFi is interesting, though. One day hundreds of installs, the next day less than a hundred, and the next day a few more. Then the pattern repeats.
> 
> I wonder if they release the software to a block of vehicles once every three days, most installing the very same day, and the others trailing off. I assume the S and X went first simply because they are priority customers. Eventually (maybe another week or two) it will cover the entire fleet.


That's a good thought. If your theory is correct, tomorrow we should see the number of installs increase to ~175+.


----------



## woodisgood

porkupan said:


> Is this a general Tesla perk (free tire rotation), or you did you get special treatment for some reason? Just wondering if I should go the service center when I get like 5K miles on my M3, and ask for a free tire rotation, or if I am going to be laughed straight out of there?


My impression from reading various threads is that you have a certain amount of goodwill with them. If you used that up getting a whole bunch of maybe minor delivery issues corrected, maybe no free tire rotation. But if you didn't have delivery issues or chose not to pursue them, maybe you'll get the tire rotation.

Or it might just be completely random and based on whether you're a likeable person.


----------



## Jason Krellner

porkupan said:


> Funny that the EarlyAP didn't seem to produce any experimental early versions. Maybe there is no early version to test yet, and 39.6 is the best they got...


Or people are complying with the NDA requirements and simply not talking about the beta builds. I personally am not willing to test early builds of the software that runs on my car. It's one thing to beta test an app or two on my phone... If there's a glitch in the Tesla firmware, it could be dangerous (worst case) or just hella inconvenient (mild case). In either event, I'd rather wait until it's been tested on others and is fit for the masses.


----------



## Quocamus

porkupan said:


> Is this a general Tesla perk (free tire rotation), or you did you get special treatment for some reason? Just wondering if I should go the service center when I get like 5K miles on my M3, and ask for a free tire rotation, or if I am going to be laughed straight out of there?


In my case, I had never been to a service center before, or had any service done on my car. I had passed 6K miles so I just made an appointment online, and then emailed them to ask what it would cost for a tire rotation. They replied and said it was free! This was just my first one, and I didn't dig any further to find out if future rotations would be free. On the forums I have seen a wide range of stories, from being free, all the way up to $140... It's too bad they can't be consistent across all of their service centers. Mine was the one in Agoura Hills, CA.


----------



## TesLou

Okay; here's some scraps to add to the food trough...I spoke with a Ranger Supervisor today in an attempt to get the map update. He said new maps were not necessary for the V9 push. He actually said the maps would be updated at the same time as V9 came to me. Really? Not sure I buy that. But my car sits in my garage, hooked up to WiFi, and forlornly awaits something, anything, to happen.


----------



## darco

I do have to admit, this slow rollout is a little puzzling. Clearly they are trying to be cautious, but I think they have underestimated the frustration that users who are enthusiastic about the update would feel. To tease the release of v9 for so long, followed by it being released and having to wait for unknown reasons to install the update, is a bad user experience.

I'm really looking forward to this update, and the fact that it is out there and I haven't been selected to be updated yet is quite frustrating. It is especially frustrating since it could be downloading the update at any time, without any indication: which is annoying because if I knew it was ready to download I would go ahead and re-park closer to Wi-Fi.

Related: I'm not sure if anyone pointed this out yet, but software-update priority is now a referral reward:



> *4 Qualifying Referrals*:
> Priority Access to Vehicle Software Updates
> Be the first to experience the latest Tesla software updates with priority access to selected releases.


And not just any referral reward, but a really exclusive one. Getting four referrals is a lot of referrals, making it a rather exclusive club.

In an age where I can initiate a software update on most any of my other internet-connected devices at-will, this model of intentionally holding back software updates in order to artificially make a exclusive subset of the users feel special rubs me the wrong way.

That being said, I don't have any reason to believe that is what is going on here. Honestly I'm a bit baffled. A partial, slow rollout starting on Friday I would think should have converted to a full, uninhibited rollout by that Tuesday, offering the update to everyone. But then again I'm not running a car company.


----------



## darco

TesLou said:


> Okay; here's some scraps to add to the food trough...I spoke with a Ranger Supervisor today in an attempt to get the map update. He said new maps were not necessary for the V9 push. He actually said the maps would be updated at the same time as V9 came to me. Really? Not sure I buy that. But my car sits in my garage, hooked up to WiFi, and forlornly awaits something, anything, to happen.


From what I understand, he is accurate: Your car gets cleared to download both at the same time. However, the V9 update is much smaller than the new maps, so you can install the V9 update without the maps. Theoretically you could get the maps without having installed the V9 update. But you only need the maps for HOV lane stuff: If you have V9 without the new maps then you don't get the HOV lane option.


----------



## MacInfoSys

Quocamus said:


> I just had my first tire rotation done (free!) at a service center. I asked about the software update and they said they would give me the latest available for my vehicle (015XXX). I was already on 36.2.
> 
> As my car was in there, my app told me that a software update was available, so I got excited! A little bit later, it told me that the software update was complete. I checked the app, and the version was... 36.2? It was exactly the same version (2018.36.2 ac4a215).
> 
> So apparently I still can't get v9 on my car yet. Kind of weird that it would still go through the update process with the same version, but I guess that's just what they do at the service center.


The big question is how did you got the tire rotation for free?


----------



## JTE

Alright, here's a tinfoil hat conspiracy theory :

Since Tesla collects data from the fleet about how the cars are being used, it would presumably not be very difficult to classify a car based on its pilot's daily driving habits. If I were in charge of rolling out new Auto Pilot features, I might be inclined to provide those updates to vehicles that are used, um, "sensibly" rather than to vehicles that are flying around town, weaving in and out of traffic. 

I know, crazy talk, but I apparently don't have anything better to do than ponder this stuff.


----------



## 3V Pilot

darco said:


> I do have to admit, this slow rollout is a little puzzling. Clearly they are trying to be cautious, but I think they have underestimated the frustration that users who are enthusiastic about the update would feel. To tease the release of v9 for so long, followed by it being released and having to wait for unknown reasons to install the update, is a bad user experience.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this update, and the fact that it is out there and I haven't been selected to be updated yet is quite frustrating. It is especially frustrating since it could be downloading the update at any time, without any indication: which is annoying because if I knew it was ready to download I would go ahead and re-park closer to Wi-Fi.
> 
> Related: I'm not sure if anyone pointed this out yet, but software-update priority is now a referral reward:
> 
> And not just any referral reward, but a really exclusive one. Getting four referrals is a lot of referrals, making it a rather exclusive club.
> 
> In an age where I can initiate a software update on most any of my other internet-connected devices at-will, this model of intentionally holding back software updates in order to artificially make a exclusive subset of the users feel special rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> That being said, I don't have any reason to believe that is what is going on here. Honestly I'm a bit baffled. A partial, slow rollout starting on Friday I would think should have converted to a full, uninhibited rollout by that Tuesday, offering the update to everyone. But then again I'm not running a car company.


Not sure why you think they might be holding anything back or artificially making anything up (even though you did say you have no reason to believe it). What if they are working as hard as possible, using up every server they have, and pushing this whole thing out as fast as humanly possible? Everyone seems to think there is some master rhyme and reason to why/when/what/how and who is getting this update. Is it possible that Tesla actually might have a finite amount of resources in both the people and equipment to push this update to THOUSANDS of cars on the road? For all the talk of "Oh, it must have bugs" or "How do they select who gets it?" how about, "Wow, they did a fantastic job with this FREE update!"

Sorry for the rant but I just don't see much credit being given for what the ARE doing. I'd love to be one of the chosen few at this point also but "luck of the draw" is just part of the Tesla magic, otherwise this would not be the fastest growing thread on this site!


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Quicksilver said:


> You guys in California get the beach, mountains, and fine wine. What else do you need?


We got snow and the v9 update. Gotta take the bad with the good.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

darco said:


> From what I understand, he is accurate: Your car gets cleared to download both at the same time. However, the V9 update is much smaller than the new maps, so you can install the V9 update without the maps. Theoretically you could get the maps without having installed the V9 update. But you only need the maps for HOV lane stuff: If you have V9 without the new maps then you don't get the HOV lane option.


FWIW I down loaded the Maps about 4-5 days prior to the download


----------



## Rich M

darco said:


> If you have V9 without the new maps then you don't get the HOV lane option.


cc: @slotti who seems to have v9 without the HOV option.


----------



## BlueMeanie

Won’t we know V.9 is in full release when the SC’s can push it to your car?


----------



## Craig Bennett

3V Pilot said:


> Not sure why you think they might be holding anything back or artificially making anything up (even though you did say you have no reason to believe it). What if they are working as hard as possible, using up every server they have, and pushing this whole thing out as fast as humanly possible? Everyone seems to think there is some master rhyme and reason to why/when/what/how and who is getting this update. Is it possible that Tesla actually might have a finite amount of resources in both the people and equipment to push this update to THOUSANDS of cars on the road? For all the talk of "Oh, it must have bugs" or "How do they select who gets it?" how about, "Wow, they did a fantastic job with this FREE update!"
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I just don't see much credit being given for what the ARE doing. I'd love to be one of the chosen few at this point also but "luck of the draw" is just part of the Tesla magic, otherwise this would not be the fastest growing thread on this site!


This type of rational thinking will not be tolerated in this thread.


----------



## JTE

3V Pilot said:


> how about, "Wow, they did a fantastic job with this FREE update!"


I'm not complaining. I've never owned or driven anything sweeter in my life, and I owe it all to the awesome team down the road! This is just how I twiddle my thumbs.


----------



## Dishman

John England said:


> Even taking the limited sample size into consideration, is anyone else noticing that Model 3 is getting the update just about everywhere in the US except for California?
> 
> Is this some kind of reverse nepotism?!


I was actually thinking that I am seeing V9 updates in places other than the southeast. Thought the hurricane might have played some role in distribution. I guess we are just anxious and envious.


----------



## TesLou

MacInfoSys said:


> The big question is how did you got the tire rotation for free?


I just had my 3rd free rotation done (I'm at 21k miles). There is a great tire dealer here in Louisville that will do them for free. No strings attached. They don't even try to upsell you tires or anything. When I mentioned getting snow tires yesterday, the guy behind the counter suggested I buy them at Tire Rack and have them shipped there and they would mount them for me. Good dudes there.


----------



## TesLou

darco said:


> I do have to admit, this slow rollout is a little puzzling. Clearly they are trying to be cautious, but I think they have underestimated the frustration that users who are enthusiastic about the update would feel. To tease the release of v9 for so long, followed by it being released and having to wait for unknown reasons to install the update, is a bad user experience.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this update, and the fact that it is out there and I haven't been selected to be updated yet is quite frustrating. It is especially frustrating since it could be downloading the update at any time, without any indication: which is annoying because if I knew it was ready to download I would go ahead and re-park closer to Wi-Fi.
> 
> Related: I'm not sure if anyone pointed this out yet, but software-update priority is now a referral reward:
> 
> And not just any referral reward, but a really exclusive one. Getting four referrals is a lot of referrals, making it a rather exclusive club.
> 
> In an age where I can initiate a software update on most any of my other internet-connected devices at-will, this model of intentionally holding back software updates in order to artificially make a exclusive subset of the users feel special rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> That being said, I don't have any reason to believe that is what is going on here. Honestly I'm a bit baffled. A partial, slow rollout starting on Friday I would think should have converted to a full, uninhibited rollout by that Tuesday, offering the update to everyone. But then again I'm not running a car company.


Next big rollout, they should send it to those of us who signed up for the Early Access Program. Then, when we're done with our evaluation period, it goes to everyone. That way, no hurt feelings and nobody is expecting anything prematurely. I signed up thinking i was going to get V9 before most of the rest of the fleet. Not a sniff at it yet, while other non-EarlyAPers are getting it left and right. Oh, and next time, Elon - just don't say ANYTHING about the release beforehand. I'd rather be surprised when I pick up my phone and see a random notice at the top of the screen notifying me of a Software Upgrade.


----------



## wes4usc

I just got version 9 update today. I haven't been able to try out everything yet.
I do notice that I am now missing the microphone icon to do voice command.
Anybody else notice that? Or am I just blind and completely overlooking it.

I also noted a change in USB audio that I don't like. When I click on albums, the albums are just listed by a list of album names - the old version displayed all the cover art, like on my itunes screen on my computer. Made it easier to make a choice while on the go. Both easier to see and also easier to hit with my finger because it was a bigger target. I don't like the new version. On the other hand, it appears that there is now an option for shuffle playback.

I haven't been able to check out the dashcam/video option or the Atari games and haven't driven with it yet.

Oh yeah, I am now able to browse the internet on the touchscreen.

Also I made a phone and didn't see any options to hang up when the call was done.


----------



## hdgmedic

Get ready.


----------



## Trebonius

3V Pilot said:


> What if they are working as hard as possible, using up every server they have, and pushing this whole thing out as fast as humanly possible?


While I'm sure they are pushing as fast as they feel they can safely do, it's not a limitation of server hardware. CDNs have the problem of content delivery essentially solved.

But yeah, software developers want their hard work to result in something. That means they want it to be in people's hands as soon as possible. Delays only occur for good reasons. Unless Elon told them to delay, which doesn't really match his style.


----------



## Bernard

Brokedoc said:


> False.
> 
> Elon has Tweeted that Model 3 would have trailer hitch and roof rack. 16 months after Model 3 has been available and not a sight of these options.


Tesla does deliver; when it delivers is another question, but what it delivers always exceeds expectations.
Model 3 is clearly equipped for a roof rack, for instance. Now we need either Tesla or one of the usual roof rack manufacturers to produce a matching rack -- there wasn't that much incentive for roof rack manufacturers until now, but since Model 3 has become the #4 top-selling sedan on the market, this will probably change quicjkly.


----------



## Bernard

G0GR33N said:


> Aaah... I guess it was FAKE NEWS after all!


Perhaps several leaves?


----------



## hdgmedic

2018.39.7 9736c9b is up and running.


----------



## Bernard

TesLou said:


> Next big rollout, they should send it to those of us who signed up for the Early Access Program. Then, when we're done with our evaluation period, it goes to everyone. That way, no hurt feelings and nobody is expecting anything prematurely. I signed up thinking i was going to get V9 before most of the rest of the fleet. Not a sniff at it yet, while other non-EarlyAPers are getting it left and right. Oh, and next time, Elon - just don't say ANYTHING about the release beforehand. I'd rather be surprised when I pick up my phone and see a random notice at the top of the screen notifying me of a Software Upgrade.


I doubt it. In the early access program, we get *beta* firmwares. 39.6 is not beta -- it's been pushed to nearly half the S and X models out there (judging by the proportions on Teslafi). Once a large fraction of the Model 3s have v9, some of us will see some beta firmwares for the next improvements.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Trebonius said:


> While I'm sure they are pushing as fast as they feel they can safely do, it's not a limitation of server hardware. CDNs have the problem of content delivery essentially solved.
> 
> But yeah, software developers want their hard work to result in something. That means they want it to be in people's hands as soon as possible. Delays only occur for good reasons. Unless Elon told them to delay, which doesn't really match his style.


It sounds like you really know your stuff!....But you do realize this thread is all about conjecture, assumptions, WAG, FUD, and just pure BS right? We'll have none of this common sense talk from people who actually understand how the electrons are broadcast to us uneducated folk! Now, let us get back to the important business of discussing how Tesla is holding out on us. Oh, and by the way, how come nobody has brought up the possibility that Aliens from Elons home planet might be to blame for these delays????


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Bernard said:


> Perhaps several leaves?


i see what you did there


----------



## FF35

hdgmedic said:


> 2018.39.7 9736c9b is up and running.


Early access? Model 3?


----------



## wes4usc

Voice command button is still there. I was sitting in the car with my seatbelts off and the seatbelt warning window was covering over the area with the voice command button. 

Duh! Never mind!


----------



## Maynerd

John England said:


> Alright, here's a tinfoil hat conspiracy theory :
> 
> Since Tesla collects data from the fleet about how the cars are being used, it would presumably not be very difficult to classify a car based on its pilot's daily driving habits. If I were in charge of rolling out new Auto Pilot features, I might be inclined to provide those updates to vehicles that are used, um, "sensibly" rather than to vehicles that are flying around town, weaving in and out of traffic.
> 
> I know, crazy talk, but I apparently don't have anything better to do than ponder this stuff.


If this is true I'm screwed. I'll see v9 in 2019.


----------



## JWardell

FF35 said:


> Early access? Model 3?


39.7 is only on Model S & X right now.


----------



## Craig Bennett

3V Pilot said:


> Oh, and by the way, how come nobody has brought up the possibility that Aliens from Elons home planet might be to blame for these delays????


Please stay where you are. The black vans that will be arriving shortly will take you to the "re-education" center.

Resistance is futile. This is for your own good.


----------



## tipton

TesLou said:


> Okay; here's some scraps to add to th
> e food trough...I spoke with a Ranger Supervisor today in an attempt to get the map update. He said new maps were not necessary for the V9 push. He actually said the maps would be updated at the same time as V9 came to me. Really? Not sure I buy that. But my car sits in my garage, hooked up to WiFi, and forlornly awaits something, anything, to happen.


IMO many rangers and staff were insisting that the newest maps were needed with V9 originally because the newest maps are a requirement to use Navigate on Autopilot. Since this feature isn't there yet in V9 there is no reason to think the newest maps are required.


----------



## Love

JWardell said:


> 39.7 is only on Model S & X right now.


----------



## Love

Lovesword said:


>


Just a sunglasses emoji I like... but omg, wow, you should have seen all your faces!!!


----------



## hdgmedic

JWardell said:


> 39.7 is only on Model S & X right now.


See you at 0300 EST.


----------



## slotti

Rich M said:


> cc: @slotti who seems to have v9 without the HOV option.


yes, that would be me. But how in the world do I get the new maps!!! I am connected to WiFi every night, and nothing.


----------



## Bokonon

Lovesword said:


>


Wait, are we playing charades now? Oooh oooh I've got one!




 !!!!!!!

 :house: ... :housegarden: 
 :house: ... :housegarden:  !!!!!!!
penmouth: :house: ... :housegarden: 

:hushed:
:smirk:
:runner:
:car: :runner:
:car: :hearteyes: 
:car: :fireworks: :sunglasses:

Anyone? Anyone....? No? Is my emoji-acting really that bad?

Well, the answer is... Model 3 Owner Waiting For V9 Suddenly Gets It, Texts Friend / Family Who Owns a Model S/X, Gets Smug Reply "Yeah, Already Got It Last Week, Oh BTW It Sucks", Experiences Temporary Disappointment, Then Realizes Smugness Is a Smokescreen For Jealousy, Runs Out to Model 3, Smiles and Sighs Sentimentally, Plays Some Missile Command.*

* NOT AT ALL BASED ON A TRUE STORY


----------



## darco

3V Pilot said:


> Not sure why you think they might be holding anything back or artificially making anything up (even though you did say you have no reason to believe it).


I think you may have misunderstood my post. I was making two related but separate comments: One was about my frustration with the pace, and the other was making an observation about the software-update-priority reward. I'm not just making it up, they said that they will prioritize people who get four referrals for software updates.



3V Pilot said:


> What if they are working as hard as possible, using up every server they have, and pushing this whole thing out as fast as humanly possible?


You are right that they are resource limited, but you are picking the wrong resource. Deploying large amounts of data to lots of cars is pretty easy.

I assume at this point they are more than competent enough to know how to rev software updates without their servers being the bottleneck. If I make that assumption, then the next logical conclusion is that they are intentionally performing a slow rollout. They could be doing this for a lot of reasons, but I think the most likely reason is because they don't want to overwhelm their support staff, which is already stretched thin. That is the resource which I think is their bottleneck.


----------



## PNWmisty

JustTheTip said:


> P.S. I think having the ability to check for updates via the app is a bad idea. All of us will keep hitting "Check for update" obsessively for days until something shows up, wasting their bandwidth in what's basically a DDoS attack.


So that's why connecting to my car has been so slow lately...

Just knock it off you guys!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I got an alert from my Tesla app!!!!

Oh wait, again not the alert I was looking for though this was is still cool, it told me I unlocked the secret level in the loot box!

As an aside, the v9 roll out that went wide last Friday was a crock of ...


----------



## slotti

So I am on 39.6. My app just notified me that an update is ready to be installed. I was ready to head out to the car when I remembered I don't have to do that anymore and I can start the update from the app.
Once installed I will report back what version. Might be in the morning, really need to catch some sleep.


----------



## Maynerd

slotti said:


> So I am on 39.6. My app just notified me that an update is ready to be installed. I was ready to head out to the car when I remembered I don't have to do that anymore and I can start the update from the app.
> Once installed I will report back what version. Might be in the morning, really need to catch some sleep.


Can I just get one update to v9 instead of giving people multiple updates to v9?


----------



## PNWmisty

Rick Steinwand said:


> We got snow and the v9 update. Gotta take the bad with the good.


Why do you consider the V9 update "bad"?


----------



## Brian Deese

I’ve just got the notification. I’m installing now and will let you all know what version I got.

V9.0 (2018.39.7 9736c9b)


----------



## slotti

Just completed for me. 39.7


----------



## Jason Krellner

Car inexplicably woke up at 11:11 pm CT. I thought "can it be?" Then I got this:










I'm in bed though. Will report back in the morning!


----------



## Teslunatic

And...here goes!


----------



## Vickie

On 39.7 now!


----------



## Sethree

Got update notification at 1030pm MST, update downloading now.


----------



## Darrel Cox

John Griffith said:


> I just tweeted the following to @ElonMusk, no response yet. "Why the incredibly slow roll out of V9 for TM3s? Bad enough my Tesla stock is in the toilet. A little joy please!"


Does it actually show on his twitter feed?


----------



## Rich M

1:00 AM ET on the dot, I got the update notification. Assuming this will be 39.6 -> 39.7
Thank you Tesla, I no longer have to get off my a** and go to the garage to start the update!


----------



## Bokonon

TeslaFi is reporting that nine Model 3s have been updated to 39.7 in the last 30 minutes... including five in California, for those of you keeping track.


----------



## ATown312

Just got the notification as well.. 11:30pm CT. 

V9 here we come!


----------



## CmikerideTM3

Mine too in progress


----------



## beastmode13

I stopped following this thread obsessively. And only check my router activity when I actually have other needs for using my phone. Then this little notification showed up. Just think, I could have updated my car six whole minutes earlier. Where is my priority!!! 

Good luck to the ones that are still waiting. Will see you on the over side.


----------



## JustTheTip

Updating now as well. Sounds like it’s 39.7?


----------



## PNWmisty

Mine's installing now. Was notified @10PM Pacific Time


----------



## Allb18c

I'm on 39.6 and I just received this.


----------



## Bokonon

Nerd alert! While monkeying around with the Tesla API for another thread, I discovered I now have a software update "available" as well:



Code:


{
  "response": {
   ... other stuff here ...
    "software_update": {
      "expected_duration_sec": 2700,
      "status": "available"
    }
}

I started the update from the app. It counts down from 2 minutes just like in the car, but you can't tap the countdown to skip it. You have the ability to cancel the countdown from within the app if needed.










ETA: Firmware 39.7 installed successfully in about 20 minutes. In-car release notes appear to be the same as 39.6.


----------



## Sjohnson20

I just got the notice earlier. It’s so much better using the app to update! I’m on 39.7 now. I hope they fixed the browser.


----------



## beastmode13

39.7


----------



## JMeezee

72 pages...this is the new “waiting for delivery” thread.


----------



## Tomogotchi

How come No update notification for me:sob:


----------



## PNWmisty

Sjohnson20 said:


> I just got the notice earlier. It's so much better using the app to update! I'm on 39.7 now. I hope they fixed the browser.


I'm trying to update the Android app from 3.5 to 3.6 so I can use the app to start future updates but, when I go to the Play Store and try to upgrade, it simply says the Tesla App will be installed soon. But this has been going on for a few days now. But it never updates to the newest version.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Maynerd

PNWmisty said:


> I'm trying to update the Android app from 3.5 to 3.6 so I can use the app to start future updates but, when I go to the Play Store and try to upgrade, it simply says the Tesla App will be installed soon. But this has been going on for a few days now. But it never updates to the newest version.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


You should uninstall the app then reinstall.


----------



## Teslunatic

FYI... for those with Macs. Here is a video that helped me add the folder on the USB correctly.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dN6AjNWbzw


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Of course my wife would beat me to the update overnight last night 

For anyone still waiting - 532 MB is what you're looking for.


----------



## webdriverguy

Allb18c said:


> View attachment 15911
> I'm on 39.6 and I just received this.


Got that as well. Will be updating soon.


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Of course my wife would beat me to the update overnight last night
> 
> For anyone still waiting - 532 MB is what you're looking for.
> 
> View attachment 15920
> View attachment 15921


One is better than none.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> One is better than none.


I would probably say yes, but my wife is out tonight for a girl's night and her car goes with her.


----------



## Mcote1080

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Of course my wife would beat me to the update overnight last night
> 
> For anyone still waiting - 532 MB is what you're looking for.
> 
> View attachment 15920
> View attachment 15921


What is the Mac address for the model 3. I have a few unnamed devices on Google WiFi but can figure it out. Thoughts?


----------



## LUXMAN

So you know I got V9 two days ago. 
What is this madness?!?!??





































We will see soon!


----------



## fmcotton

Mcote1080 said:


> What is the Mac address for the model 3. I have a few unnamed devices on Google WiFi but can figure it out. Thoughts?


It's in you car. You can view it from the WiFi settings in the car.


----------



## iChris93

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would probably say yes, but my wife is out tonight for a girl's night and her car goes with her.


You don't want to offer to chauffeur?


----------



## iChris93

The past first few mornings, I’ve been greeted by a black screen when entering the car. I hope this isn’t preventing an update for me.


----------



## neps

Just got 39.7 this morning. Notified at 12:30 am


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mcote1080 said:


> What is the Mac address for the model 3. I have a few unnamed devices on Google WiFi but can figure it out. Thoughts?


Every car has a different MAC address. When I setup my Google WiFi I added devices one at a time to label them given my anal retentive nature. You can confirm you the WiFi area in the car though.



LUXMAN said:


> So you know I got V9 two days ago.
> What is this madness?!?!??
> 
> View attachment 15923
> 
> 
> View attachment 15924
> 
> 
> View attachment 15925
> 
> 
> View attachment 15926
> 
> 
> We will see soon!


39.7


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Every car has a different MAC address. When I setup my Google WiFi I added devices one at a time to label them given my anal retentive nature. You can confirm you the WiFi area in the car though.
> 
> 39.7


Yup. Just 39.7 with no new notes.


----------



## Mosess

My Model 3 was at the ATL airport last week when I was away for a business trip. Upon returning to it last Thursday, my heart stopped, a giant dent in the right rear quarter panel. It sat in body shop for almost a week to get it repaired. Luckily this guy knows Tesla’s very well (combinations of aluminum, hs steel and soft steel and they hold together very differently than other cars) and did an amazing job. Even an expert looking for it would have great difficulty figuring out that this ever even occurred.

So I brought my baby back home yesterday all nice and shiny (Thursday Oct/11) and immediately got it on WiFi. By midnight I got an update notification. Installed and drove to the airport this morning on V9.

I am loving this car even more every day.
Our leased family car, a Toyota Sienna (#dinosaur) is up for return now and I hate the thought of having to get another ICE minivan. They’re such crappy designs.


----------



## ER1C8

This rollout is getting old... So now there is a new version of 9 and it seems to be going to all the people that already had 9 and the rest of us are still waiting. I guess this kind of proves there was a bug in 39.6 because why else would they migrate everyone off it so quickly. I fell like Tesla needs to stop announcing things. You can't say an update is going fleet wide when at a week out only a quarter (a guess from teslafi) have gotten it.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Man, I wake up and see everyone is getting the update. Check the app, nope. Go to the garage to check the car, nope. Then I see the dreaded "LTE" signal.....What? I've got great WiFi coverage since I added an extra router but the car is on LTE!!!. Man, at this rate I'll be the last man standing on V8. Anyone else still waiting??


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3V Pilot said:


> Man, I wake up and see everyone is getting the update. Check the app, nope. Go to the garage to check the car, nope. Then I see the dreaded "LTE" signal.....What? I've got great WiFi coverage since I added an extra router but the car is on LTE!!!. Man, at this rate I'll be the last man standing on V8. Anyone else still waiting??


Right there with you and even worse when the car on the other side of the garage has it :triumph:


----------



## Tesla blue Y

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Right there with you and even worse when the car on the other side of the garage has it :triumph:


change sides?


----------



## 3V Pilot

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Right there with you and even worse when the car on the other side of the garage has it :triumph:


Oh boo hooo....lets all feel sorry for the guy with 2 Telsa's and only one car on V9. What, are you getting lonely only being able to play video games in ONE of your awesome cars!!.....LOL, just had to go there you know. It is strange how this update lottery works out, I'd love to know the secret sauce behind the curtain. I bet there are a bunch of software geeks throwing darts at a wall chart in a basement saying, "Lets see who the next lucky one is!"


----------



## SoFlaModel3

3V Pilot said:


> Oh boo hooo....lets all feel sorry for the guy with 2 Telsa's and only one car on V9. What, are you getting lonely only being able to play video games in ONE of your awesome cars!!.....LOL, just had to go there you know. It is strange how this update lottery works out, I'd love to know the secret sauce behind the curtain. I bet there are a bunch of software geeks throwing darts at a wall chart in a basement saying, "Lets see who the next lucky one is!"


Yeah all kidding aside I would love to know the method behind the madness on the order.


----------



## Love

Click the little "i" at the top right of the pop up that opens when you click WiFi settings.



Mcote1080 said:


> What is the Mac address for the model 3. I have a few unnamed devices on Google WiFi but can figure it out. Thoughts?


----------



## tencate

3V Pilot said:


> Anyone else still waiting??


Max is still waiting (me too)...


----------



## plankeye

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Right there with you and even worse when the car on the other side of the garage has it :triumph:


I'm sorry, but Tesla has to figure out a better way to do roll-outs, especially big ones like this. The least they can do is to communicate better. That would go a long way toward keeping us 'have-nots' happy. Yeah, yeah, I get that they have to be careful to not brick their whole fleet, but I think they have enough data now to open the spigot a little wider. Rant over.


----------



## ChiTesla

3V Pilot said:


> Man, I wake up and see everyone is getting the update. Check the app, nope. Go to the garage to check the car, nope. Then I see the dreaded "LTE" signal.....What? I've got great WiFi coverage since I added an extra router but the car is on LTE!!!. Man, at this rate I'll be the last man standing on V8. Anyone else still waiting??


Still Waiting here too.

I have WIFI and home and at my office. Still nothing.


----------



## Dogwhistle

3V Pilot said:


> Man, I wake up and see everyone is getting the update. Check the app, nope. Go to the garage to check the car, nope. Then I see the dreaded "LTE" signal.....What? I've got great WiFi coverage since I added an extra router but the car is on LTE!!!. Man, at this rate I'll be the last man standing on V8. Anyone else still waiting??


Nothing but crickets here too.


----------



## EpsilonKore

ER1C8 said:


> This rollout is getting old... So now there is a new version of 9 and it seems to be going to all the people that already had 9 and the rest of us are still waiting. I guess this kind of proves there was a bug in 39.6 because why else would they migrate everyone off it so quickly. I fell like Tesla needs to stop announcing things. You can't say an update is going fleet wide when at a week out only a quarter (a guess from teslafi) have gotten it.


Just upgraded at 8am central from 36.2 directly to 39.7 over WiFi that's been connected nightly since I took ownership a month ago.


----------



## JWardell

Looks like the floodgates are open with 39.7!
Teslafi showing 58 3's installed just this morning, which is already double all of the 39.6 installs over the last week!
Hopefully we will all get this one in the next 48 hours.


----------



## hdgmedic

JWardell said:


> Looks like the floodgates are open with 39.7!
> Teslafi showing 58 3's installed just this morning, which is already double all of the 39.6 installs over the last week!
> Hopefully we will all get this one in the next 48 hours.


You are correct.


----------



## ChiTesla

John England said:


> Alright, here's a tinfoil hat conspiracy theory :
> 
> Since Tesla collects data from the fleet about how the cars are being used, it would presumably not be very difficult to classify a car based on its pilot's daily driving habits. If I were in charge of rolling out new Auto Pilot features, I might be inclined to provide those updates to vehicles that are used, um, "sensibly" rather than to vehicles that are flying around town, weaving in and out of traffic.
> 
> I know, crazy talk, but I apparently don't have anything better to do than ponder this stuff.


This is why I'm not getting my update!

Autopilot has punished me at least 4 times. I'm doomed!


----------



## Crafty

3V Pilot said:


> Man, I wake up and see everyone is getting the update. Check the app, nope. Go to the garage to check the car, nope. Then I see the dreaded "LTE" signal.....What? I've got great WiFi coverage since I added an extra router but the car is on LTE!!!. Man, at this rate I'll be the last man standing on V8. Anyone else still waiting??


I just installed 39.7 (up from 39.6) over LTE while parked at work. Not sure WIFI is required.


----------



## Thomtr225

Got 39.7 this morning as well....


----------



## garsh

plankeye said:


> I'm sorry, but Tesla has to figure out a better way to do roll-outs, especially big ones like this. The least they can do is to communicate better. That would go a long way toward keeping us 'have-nots' happy. Yeah, yeah, I get that they have to be careful to not brick their whole fleet, but I think they have enough data now to open the spigot a little wider. Rant over.


I really don't understand this line of thinking. They sent out a big email to everybody a week ago announcing V9. They're not going to provide everybody with an individualized timeline. They may end up having to cancel a planned rollout if bugs are discovered (as happened with 39.6 and 39.6.1). If you can't stand waiting a week or two to get an upgrade, then you either need to figure out how to get on the Early Access program, or get a job at Tesla.


----------



## ChrisC

plankeye said:


> I'm sorry, but Tesla has to figure out a better way to do roll-outs, especially big ones like this. The least they can do is to communicate better. That would go a long way toward keeping us 'have-nots' happy. Yeah, yeah, I get that they have to be careful to not brick their whole fleet, but I think they have enough data now to open the spigot a little wider. Rant over.


I think its a difficult thing though. I would think they thought they were ready to do the big rollout, which would be why they sent the emails to get us "pumped up" but then something happened to delay. If they would have mentioned there was a delay the FUD would have been flying like no other and making headlines. Although, I think communication is key I think we just need to be patient and hope that at some point soon they are able to fully communicate without fear of news feeds picking what they say apart. Either that or the guy in charge of the software updates was like, "I'll have it in a few minutes, its almost done" for the past week


----------



## JWardell

garsh said:


> I really don't understand this line of thinking. They sent out a big email to everybody a week ago announcing V9. They're not going to provide everybody with an individualized timeline. They may end up having to cancel a planned rollout if bugs are discovered (as happened with 39.6 and 39.6.1). If you can't stand waiting a week or two to get an upgrade, then you either need to figure out how to get on the Early Access program, or get a job at Tesla.


That's right, and thousands of folks did receive an update, mostly Model S & X owners, and it is good they were notified of the significant changes ahead of time. Not sure why anyone would think Tesla should not have done that.


----------



## Tchris

Got 39.7 around 1:30 am Pacific time this morning.


----------



## Maynerd

Screw you to all who got the update and double screw you to those who have had multiple.

Sorry I mean congrats.


----------



## GDN

LUXMAN said:


> So you know I got V9 two days ago.
> What is this madness?!?!??
> 
> View attachment 15923
> 
> 
> View attachment 15924
> 
> 
> View attachment 15925
> 
> 
> View attachment 15926
> 
> 
> We will see soon!


Thanks for those screen shots. Dang 4 more pages of posts basically overnight. So it seems 39.7 got pushed to many, if not all, of the 39.6's. Must have found something there they really needed to fix. Now just hoping for some love for the rest of us. Nada on this side.


----------



## Rich M

3V Pilot said:


> Man, I wake up and see everyone is getting the update. Check the app, nope. Go to the garage to check the car, nope. Then I see the dreaded "LTE" signal.....What? I've got great WiFi coverage since I added an extra router but the car is on LTE!!!. Man, at this rate I'll be the last man standing on V8. Anyone else still waiting??


The car drops WiFi connection when it's in a deep sleep. It should come back within a few seconds of opening the door.


----------



## GDN

JWardell said:


> That's right, and thousands of folks did receive an update, mostly Model S & X owners, and it is good they were notified of the significant changes ahead of time. Not sure why anyone would think Tesla should not have done that.


I think this also signifies they want to treat all of their cars as one big fleet. They didn't just send the mail to S and X owners, even though the roll out started there. They want to keep us unified. I think there are some significant changes in this software and there are thousands of owners that don't follow forums and live Tesla 24 hours a day like those of us here do. So they needed to notify all owners that some changes were coming, a little press never hurts either. Unfortunately we are just a very impatient crowd.


----------



## LUXMAN

Thanks to V9, I now have a new spot for my plug in Dash Cam


----------



## mikecj

Cat woke me up at 3am and must have had knowledge that 39.7 wanted to be installed! Took less than 10 mins to install. The upgrade has been great so far.


----------



## beastmode13

plankeye said:


> I'm sorry, but Tesla has to figure out a better way to do roll-outs, especially big ones like this. The least they can do is to communicate better. That would go a long way toward keeping us 'have-nots' happy. Yeah, yeah, I get that they have to be careful to not brick their whole fleet, but I think they have enough data now to open the spigot a little wider. Rant over.


I feel your frustration. To be fair to Tesla. The rollout update over a period of time is no different than Apple iOS rollout. Of course Apple has been doing this for 10yrs now, most user know by now that the rollout happens over weeks if not months. Do agree that the communication could have been better if they even just used the words "rolling update to the fleet over a period of weeks".


----------



## Ken Voss

porkupan said:


> The pattern of installs on TeslaFi is interesting, though. One day hundreds of installs, the next day less than a hundred, and the next day a few more. Then the pattern repeats.
> 
> I wonder if they release the software to a block of vehicles once every three days, most installing the very same day, and the others trailing off. I assume the S and X went first simply because they are priority customers. Eventually (maybe another week or two) it will cover the entire fleet.
> 
> Not a big deal for me, actually. Judging by the reported issues, I am not even sure I want to be among the first recipients of the V9. I'd prefer to wait for Tesla to weed out some of the bugs before doing the total update. Not that I wouldn't take the update if it came my way.
> 
> Funny that the EarlyAP didn't seem to produce any experimental early versions. Maybe there is no early version to test yet, and 39.6 is the best they got...


I went to 39.7 this morning, no new features, just bug fixes


----------



## luckyy

My car took v9 this morning, it was a pleasant surprise when I got in to go to work. Once I was at work I joined the Wifi and let it update. It seems to have completed successfully, the UI is changed, the new apps are there, atari easter egg, map UI change, etc. all there! Have to drive somewhere for lunch to test it out more


----------



## GDN

beastmode13 said:


> I feel your frustration. To be fair to Tesla. The rollout update over a period of time is no different than Apple iOS rollout. Of course Apple has been doing this for 10yrs now, most user know by now that the rollout happens over weeks if not months. Do agree that the communication could have been better if they even just used the words "rolling update to the fleet over a period of weeks".


This isn't true for Apple unless you are a beta tester. They put out many beta releases and you have to sign up to get those, but the day they put an update out for iOS it is available to anyone and everyone as soon as you click on your button to do the update. They may not force it out for a few weeks, but if you are following and want the update it is available to every iOS device out there at the same time. This lets the early adopters grab it. Those that don't want it, however never have to install it either.

This isn't how Tesla is handling it at this point. I'm not saying Tesla is wrong, just noting that when Apple puts out a release it is immediately available to every device that can run it.


----------



## beastmode13

John England said:


> Alright, here's a tinfoil hat conspiracy theory :
> 
> Since Tesla collects data from the fleet about how the cars are being used, it would presumably not be very difficult to classify a car based on its pilot's daily driving habits. If I were in charge of rolling out new Auto Pilot features, I might be inclined to provide those updates to vehicles that are used, um, "sensibly" rather than to vehicles that are flying around town, weaving in and out of traffic.
> 
> I know, crazy talk, but I apparently don't have anything better to do than ponder this stuff.


On the contrary. I got the update because Tesla need driver like me to gather data for the MadMax mode. I've took over AutoPilot many times on lane changes as it was waiting for a Sunday invitation before making the move. Damn it, it's a 3DP+, not a Leaf.


----------



## beastmode13

GDN said:


> This isn't true for Apple unless you are a beta tester. They put out many beta releases and you have to sign up to get those, but the day they put an update out for iOS it is available to anyone and everyone as soon as you click on your button to do the update. They may not force it out for a few weeks, but if you are following and want the update it is available to every iOS device out there at the same time. This lets the early adopters grab it. Those that don't want it, however never have to install it either.
> 
> This isn't how Tesla is handling it at this point. I'm not saying Tesla is wrong, just noting that when Apple puts out a release it is immediately available to every device that can run it.


Apple does gate the rollout of iOS to the general public. There isn't a server system that can handle 100M iOS update in one day.


----------



## ADK46

Ken Voss said:


> I went to 39.7 this morning, no new features, just bug fixes


What?!?! They've fixed your Bugeye? I'd love to get my '59 Bugeye fixed. There's a terrible whine from the gearbox - worse than what I'm hearing in this thread - but people are telling me it's normal for old British cars.


----------



## Trebonius

beastmode13 said:


> Apple does gate the rollout of iOS to the general public. There isn't a server system that can handle 100M iOS update in one day.


I think Netflix pushes more data than that every day. Content Delivery Networks (CDNs) offer this as a service.

But there are lots of good reasons not to have everyone update simultaneously.


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> So you know I got V9 two days ago.
> What is this madness?!?!??
> 
> View attachment 15923
> 
> 
> View attachment 15924
> 
> 
> View attachment 15925
> 
> 
> View attachment 15926
> 
> 
> We will see soon!


I guess for those of us still patiently waiting, you early V9 adopters are working out the bugs for us and we'll get the lattest version when we finally get the update......still not happy that I don't have V9 yet!  Taking deep breaths...


----------



## Quicksilver

3V Pilot said:


> Man, I wake up and see everyone is getting the update. Check the app, nope. Go to the garage to check the car, nope. Then I see the dreaded "LTE" signal.....What? I've got great WiFi coverage since I added an extra router but the car is on LTE!!!. Man, at this rate I'll be the last man standing on V8. Anyone else still waiting??


Still waiting here too...I have a WiFi extender in the garage so I have full signal strength...patiently waiting...


----------



## 2Kap

3V Pilot said:


> Man, I wake up and see everyone is getting the update. Check the app, nope. Go to the garage to check the car, nope. Then I see the dreaded "LTE" signal.....What? I've got great WiFi coverage since I added an extra router but the car is on LTE!!!. Man, at this rate I'll be the last man standing on V8. Anyone else still waiting??


Same thing happened to me this morning...it made me re-connect the car to my wifi.


----------



## noam

beastmode13 said:


> Apple does gate the rollout of iOS to the general public. There isn't a server system that can handle 100M iOS update in one day.


Just to correct this... There aren't many systems that can handle those volumes, but there are several that do.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Okay, glad to know I'm not the only one still waiting. Thanks for the group support everyone!.....Hi, I'm 3V Pilot and I'm a Teslaholic still waiting on V9........


----------



## Jason Krellner

I got the update notification late last night. Installed it this morning and it is verified to be 39.7. Strangely I forgot to plug in last night so the vehicle was fast asleep when Tesla pushed the update to me.

I went straight from 36.2 to 39.7. I never saw an earlier version of 39.x. I also never received an email or inbox message about v9.

I can also report that the partition trick is working fine; I'm able to play music from one partition and the dash cam icon has the red light in it, which indicates that it's recording. So there is no need to have two USB sticks installed!

One other thing I noticed is there are no gear icons in the top right of settings pages. Anyone know where the setting went that locks the car when you walk away? Also I do have the HOV seeing so maybe they fixed the bug where it was missing for some people.

Have not tested anything else or driven it yet.


----------



## plankeye

garsh said:


> I really don't understand this line of thinking. They sent out a big email to everybody a week ago announcing V9. They're not going to provide everybody with an individualized timeline. They may end up having to cancel a planned rollout if bugs are discovered (as happened with 39.6 and 39.6.1). If you can't stand waiting a week or two to get an upgrade, then you either need to figure out how to get on the Early Access program, or get a job at Tesla.


Cool. Sorry I'm a whiner. I guess the silver lining is that I can enjoy having a single stream of ventilation that I can direct all the way from the far left to the far right a while longer.


----------



## neps

Jason Krellner said:


> One other thing I noticed is there are no gear icons in the top right of settings pages. Anyone know where the setting went that locks the car when you walk away?


I noticed on my drive in this morning that the Gear icon was removed, and the items were just added to the top level of that section, so swiping down revealed the stuff that used to be behind the gear. I didn't specifically notice the setting you mention, but i'd try scrolling and see if you find it?


----------



## evannole

mikecj said:


> Cat woke me up at 3am and must have had knowledge that 39.7 wanted to be installed! Took less than 10 mins to install. The upgrade has been great so far.


Our cat woke me at 3 am also, but she was only interested in being petted. No software updates on my end. Glad it is working for you though!


----------



## Rich M

luckyy said:


> My car took v9 this morning, it was a pleasant surprise when I got in to go to work. Once I was at work I joined the Wifi and let it update. It seems to have completed successfully, the UI is changed, the new apps are there, atari easter egg, map UI change, etc. all there! Have to drive somewhere for lunch to test it out more


Once you get the pop up that the update is available, it's already finished downloading. No need to connect to wifi at that point unless you want to.


----------



## M3OC Rules

I'm actually surprised how aggressive Tesla is on rolling out updates. Keep in mind a mistake in the code can result in lives lost and I've had more updates on my Model 3 than Pixel 2 XL since I've gotten the car. I'd also say that people in general would probably prefer to get updates only when they are ready and not be beta testers. That's not the case probably for the people here but they should not be rushing things. As they get to more non-enthusiasts they should be polishing instead of rolling out features like crazy that aren't intuitive or buggy. I certainly prefer watching the sausage being made but on another forum someone who recently got their car posted about 10 things they found frustrating and/or wrong. Things like how you can't unplug the charge cable when the car is locked, media player issues, connection issues, etc. Once I understood how the car worked I was able to better deal with these but Tesla really needs to spend some time making things more intuitive and fix these issues. I don't have v9 yet and I hope it fixes some of these but I'm guessing it also adds a bunch of new quirks. These updates are one of the reasons I love Tesla but we need to have some patience here.


----------



## Scott Goldstein

I called Tesla support, to inquire if I should expect any trouble getting v9, as my car sits in a dead-zone garage in the center of my condo building. He assured me that wifi is best (even if using my phone as a hotspot), however, I will get the update over a strong LTE signal as well. More importantly, he confirmed my car is not in the queue for v9, as my location is not part of the update as of the moment. Seems geo is how they roll this thing out.


----------



## GDN

Did you all see the notice about the site being in read only mode for a while Sunday morning? We are getting an upgrade, which is exciting!!! However I'm worried about those of us that don't have v9 by that time. We may need a therapist if we can't post here or read new updates from those others that are getting it. Maybe Tesla will get it to us all before then. Will we all get the site update at once or only some? Others will have to wait a few days to post? Oh, sorry, that is Tesla's method.

In all seriousness, thanks to @TrevP , @MelindaV , @garsh , @Michael Russo , and @SoFlaModel3 for all you do here. Sorry if I missed any of the key players. It's a great place.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

evannole said:


> Our cat woke me at 3 am also, but she was only interested in being petted. No software updates on my end. Glad it is working for you though!


Damn. Guess I'm going to have to cancel that cat I ordered as the result of mikecj's post.


----------



## Mosess

I see so many still anxiously waiting for V9. I can understand the frustration, but what many people don't realize is that pushing this update isn't like Apple pushing an IOS update where the server simply sends it to each device and authenticates and QCs automatically in the background. This update is for a moving vehicle which is regulate by a whole different set of rules, agencies, people and attitudes. I imagine each vehicle has to be authenticated first and the software matched to a VIN and then QC'd prior to pushing to the car, and once sent, the server can only handle a certain number at a time and with a fleet approaching and likely now exceeding 100k vehicles, this is a massive undertaking. With all this in mind, I can understand why so many are still waiting. 
Not sure why I got it so quickly, perhaps it's Teslas way of thanking me for convincing 3 of my friends to buy Model 3s. If so, the gratitude is well placed I am grateful that I get to participate in this historical phenomenon.


----------



## G0GR33N

I think at this rate I will get *"Teslaquila"* before V9...


----------



## 3V Pilot

G0GR33N said:


> I think at this rate I will get *"Teslaquila"* before V9...


Or at least I'll NEED some "Telsaquila"!


----------



## BlueMeanie

Anyone in the greater Cincinnati area that’s been updated to V.9?


----------



## FF35

Scott Goldstein said:


> He assured me that wifi is best (even if using my phone as a hotspot), however, I will get the update over a strong LTE signal as well.


This is good information. If true it should stop people from trying to jump through hoops to put their car on WiFi.

My one additional question would be, if you're not on WiFi and the update is ready for your car, will the update skip your car a few times if it's not on WiFi or will the update download if you have a strong LTE signal and/or WiFi?


----------



## Scott Goldstein

FF35 said:


> This is good information. If true it should stop people from trying to jump through hoops to put their car on WiFi.
> 
> My one additional question would be, if you're not on WiFi and the update is ready for your car, will the update skip your car a few times if it's not on WiFi or will the update download if you have a strong LTE signal and/or WiFi?


I believe if your car is up for the update, you will get it once the download occurs. I don't think its anything more than a gate/check to the system. ("Is an update available for this VIN? If Yes, then download in full before implementing."). I doubt we get penalized for not having service, and that once we are eligible, it will proceed. He did notice I have had trouble getting updates to download in the past. I explained it is likely due to the poor signal I get in my parking garage. He assured me that it would be fine, I just need to have service that's strong, long enough to get the download when I am up for it.


----------



## FF35

Scott Goldstein said:


> I believe if your car is up for the update, you will get it once the download occurs. I don't think its anything more than a gate/check to the system. ("Is an update available for this VIN? If Yes, then download in full before implementing."). I doubt we get penalized for not having service, and that once we are eligible, it will proceed. He did notice I have had trouble getting updates to download in the past. I explained it is likely due to the poor signal I get in my parking garage. He assured me that it would be fine, I just need to have service that's strong, long enough to get the download when I am up for it.


But nobody knows for sure. There is a post from earlier today where someone said they received the update last night on LTE only.

Maybe Tesla's comment about needing to be on WiFi is due to no signal at all or being on 3G or extremely weak LTE. I'm guessing because of the long download time on 3G, it would result in a partial/broken download (driving before it's finished) and perhaps that's why Tesla stated that you'll get the update quicker if you're on WiFi.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I'm getting a second update. I was on 39.6 from a couple days ago, and I presume this is 39.7, and appears to have downloaded over 4g.


----------



## LUXMAN

So I have been driving V9 now for a couple days.

Good.
ATARI !!
Moved directions, with Exit numbers
Send to Car locations
Start software updates from phone
browser (yet kinda slow)
Energy Graphs
Old style phone with Ahoy-hoy (hehe!)
Dash cam!!! (more to come I am sure)

Bad
extra tall music area when you open the app portion at the bottom
No phone icon without first expanding the menu
No color (blue or red) on the vent display. Only shown when you drag the temperature line left or right. I also liked the people outlines in the background.
Still haven't fixed Walk Away lock. I am now wanting a key fob. Walked into store today and my car was on and open the whole time.

IDK.
No more green traffic lines. Probably saves data, and I guess why do you need to see green anyway?
Calendar. So far hasn't popped up on the screen as I have it set for.

What else you got?


----------



## plankeye

GDN said:


> However I'm worried about those of us that don't have v9 by that time. We may need a therapist if we can't post here or read new updates from those others that are getting it.


I consider that a relief!


----------



## Quicksilver

LUXMAN said:


> Still haven't fixed Walk Away lock. I am now wanting a key fob.


That's interesting. My walk away lock works consistently. I know because I hear the audible alert (short beep from the horn) every time I walk away from the car. I have an older iPhone 6S with 12.0.1 (even the older versions worked consistently).


----------



## woodisgood

Have a ranger coming out Monday...if I don't have v9 by then I might have to take him hostage. Just so you all don't worry, he will be well-fed and cared for.


----------



## babula

Quicksilver said:


> That's interesting. My walk away lock works consistently. I know because I hear the audible alert (short beep from the horn) every time I walk away from the car. I have an older iPhone 6S with 12.0.1 (even the older versions worked consistently).


I'm surprised a few people complained about this as well, its worked 100% for me since I got the car in August.


----------



## TesLou

BlueMeanie said:


> Anyone in the greater Cincinnati area that's been updated to V.9?


A little further than the "greater Cincy" area but 1 in Lexington and 1 in Louisville today.


----------



## Joaquin

Ah, so much memories from the reservation time... not good memories, thought 

This is a recurrent thing being a Tesla owner, right? So much uncertainty about when things happen...

Being very patient here. Not complaining at all. Not whining. Not adding just another empty message into public forums.

Oh wait...


----------



## ChrisC

LUXMAN said:


> So I have been driving V9 now for a couple days.
> 
> Still haven't fixed Walk Away lock. I am now wanting a key fob. Walked into store today and my car was on and open the whole time.


It must be a phone issue. Of everything I've read and my wife and my experience with our M3. We both have iPhone X and after about 3 months have never had a single lock/unlock issue (minus my wife learning that Bluetooth is important to be on  It seems like either a phone in general or settings on said phone. Also, the setting on the car is not on by default you do have to turn it on. I'm sure I looked like a fool when we got to our first destination after picking up the car and kept walking away and going back to the car trying to figure out why it wasn't locking. I will say though, that the summon mode is really hit or miss after the last phone update. Hopefully, that gets fixed. It used to come up and work nicely now about half the time it errors out.


----------



## John Fabrega

It could be and is much worse to the near west of us in Tallahassee, but my 1st world problem of no power and flaky to no cell service for the past 70+ hours means no chance of an update for a while. May be a good thing though because I would be struggling with the risk of potentially bricking my car and being even further up the creek.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

JWardell said:


> Looks like the floodgates are open with 39.7!
> Teslafi showing 58 3's installed just this morning, which is already double all of the 39.6 installs over the last week!
> Hopefully we will all get this one in the next 48 hours.


By floodgates are open, you mean for everyone else 



garsh said:


> I really don't understand this line of thinking. They sent out a big email to everybody a week ago announcing V9. They're not going to provide everybody with an individualized timeline. They may end up having to cancel a planned rollout if bugs are discovered (as happened with 39.6 and 39.6.1). If you can't stand waiting a week or two to get an upgrade, then you either need to figure out how to get on the Early Access program, or get a job at Tesla.


I think the problem is that we live in the Apple world with OTA updates rolling out on schedule to all devices relatively quickly by region.

I'm all for Tesla taking longer on internal validation, but once their code passes rigorous internal testing it should roll like an iOS update. No reason not to. If we're worried the code isn't properly vetted there is a different issue.


----------



## erict

I got it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luckyy

So for the walk-away locking, I've not had any problems since I got the car almost 2 weeks ago, usually within 15 feet or so I hear the horn toot and can see the mirrors folded in. I've not had any case where I did find the car to still be open unexpectedly. Samsung Galaxy 7.

And for the v9 update... is it me, or does the web browser app ONLY work when you are on Wifi and not when you are on LTE? At least thats what my testing seems to be suggesting.


----------



## Dogwhistle

LUXMAN said:


> Walked into store today and my car was on and open the whole time.


The car should at least turn off as soon as the last door is closed with no one in the car (screen goes black). If not, this means you might either have a door or brake pedal squat switch problem. Walk away lock won't work if the car doesn't think it's closed up. Might be worth having the SC check your door switch! The brake pedal switch has also been a culprit, car thinks you are pressing the pedal when not, and therefore not turning off.


----------



## fmcotton

Just received the notification that an update is avail. I’m already on 36.2 so this has to be the V9 update.


----------



## LUXMAN

ChrisC said:


> It must be a phone issue. Of everything I've read and my wife and my experience with our M3. We both have iPhone X and after about 3 months have never had a single lock/unlock issue (minus my wife learning that Bluetooth is important to be on  It seems like either a phone in general or settings on said phone. Also, the setting on the car is not on by default you do have to turn it on. I'm sure I looked like a fool when we got to our first destination after picking up the car and kept walking away and going back to the car trying to figure out why it wasn't locking. I will say though, that the summon mode is really hit or miss after the last phone update. Hopefully, that gets fixed. It used to come up and work nicely now about half the time it errors out.


Sometimes it works. But sometimes it doesn't. If no one is in the car and I close the door, sometimes everything stays on. Its maddening. I am getting the new iPhone Xr next week but I am sure that will not solve my problem. But if it does, I will post it


----------



## Deadbattery

SoFlaModel3 said:


> By floodgates are open, you mean for everyone else
> 
> I think the problem is that we live in the Apple world with OTA updates rolling out on schedule to all devices relatively quickly by region.
> 
> I'm all for Tesla taking longer on internal validation, but once their code passes rigorous internal testing it should roll like an iOS update. No reason not to. If we're worried the code isn't properly vetted there is a different issue.


173 on 10/12 and 20 more in the last hour and a half ( teslafi is on GMT so it is tomorrow already)

not that I am excited or anything


----------



## Trebonius

LUXMAN said:


> Sometimes it works. But sometimes it doesn't. If no one is in the car and I close the door, sometimes everything stays on. Its maddening. I am getting the new iPhone Xr next week but I am sure that will not solve my problem. But if it does, I will post it


If everything stays on when you close the door, you have a problem with the car, not your phone.


----------



## LUXMAN

Dogwhistle said:


> The car should at least turn off as soon as the last door is closed with no one in the car (screen goes black). If not, this means you might either have a door or brake pedal squat switch problem. Walk away lock won't work if the car doesn't think it's closed up. Might be worth having the SC check your door switch! The brake pedal switch has also been a culprit, car thinks you are pressing the pedal when not, and therefore not turning off.


I have mobile service coming next week to replace the taillight that gets foggy. He is gonna look at it. If the car lights stay on, most of the time they go out when I open the door again. So I told them I thought it was the door switch. Of course he said I don't see anything wrong with your door switch (via the phone)  I know they can see stuff on the computer, but COME ON! I call BS on that one!


----------



## LUXMAN

Trebonius said:


> If everything stays on when you close the door, you have a problem with the car, not your phone.


YUP


----------



## Deadbattery

13 more, that is 33 in less than 2 hours

www.teslafi.com/firmware/


----------



## Dogwhistle

FINALLY got the notification...upgrading to V9 now!


----------



## Craig Bennett

Deadbattery said:


> 13 more, that is 33 in less than 2 hours
> 
> www.teslafi.com/firmware/


Not one of them is mine!!! Lol


----------



## Eastpointvet

Are you sure you closing the door? I know a lot of people who ride with me tend to not close the door all the way and everything stays on. Other than that it works every single time.


----------



## 350VDC

LUXMAN said:


> Sometimes it works. But sometimes it doesn't.


Maybe try and turn off Bluetooth on both the car and the phone. If that doesnt work try removing your phone as a key and re-add it again.


----------



## Deadbattery

55 in 2.5 hours, 8 in the last 10 minutes...

seems to be accelerating

www.teslafi.com/firmware


----------



## slacker775

Finally got my “Software update is available” message. I’m already on 36.2 so it should finally be my time for V9. If it’s an unnecessary reinstall of 36.2 I have no idea what I’ll do!


----------



## chaunceyg1

Just installed here. My friend down the street got it at the exact same time.


----------



## Maynerd




----------



## GDN

Sure as heck has not found its way to my address. Becoming bummed about it. My car hasn't slept this little since the day we got it and I know waking it doesn't help a single bit.


----------



## sclyde

YES! The software update gods have smiled upon me tonight... I am now on v9. It's probably been posted, but I didn't realize that even with drive on nav stuff having been yanked out, it now tracks all lanes on non-highways and you can even use auto lane change on non-highway roads now! For that matter, I noticed that autopilot is available on way more roads now than it used to be. It does a pretty decent job at guesstimating the lane on unmarked roads too. And the surrounding cars! So many show up on the display now (albeit jumping around like crazy; there's much work to be done here).

All things considered, I'm loving the update so far with my very brief drive. Dashcam footage is decent at night, Atari stuff is pretty cool, finally having the energy, calendar and browser apps is awesome. 

The one thing I'm not liking so far is directions being on the left now. I know everyone was clamoring for it, but it sucks... now all of the map buttons that I actually *touch* are to the far right and hard to reach. I don't know what everyone was thinking... I had no problem seeing the directions on the right. I hope they introduce a setting to toggle which side it's on. 

For the Nomad wireless phone charger + dashcam usb stick with a usb splitter cable discussion... the one everyone kept posting was from china and had a really long ship time. I ended up finding a USB 2 one on Amazon Prime with one power and one power + data, and it works great. Now I just want to try a wifi enabled USB stick so I don't have to pull it out and bring it in the house if I want to save a recording.


----------



## Maynerd

sclyde said:


> YES! The software update gods have smiled upon me tonight... I am now on v9. It's probably been posted, but I didn't realize that even with drive on nav stuff having been yanked out, it now tracks all lanes on non-highways and you can even use auto lane change on non-highway roads now! For that matter, I noticed that autopilot is available on way more roads now than it used to be. It does a pretty decent job at guesstimating the lane on unmarked roads too. And the surrounding cars! So many show up on the display now (albeit jumping around like crazy; there's much work to be done here).
> 
> All things considered, I'm loving the update so far with my very brief drive. Dashcam footage is decent at night, Atari stuff is pretty cool, finally having the energy, calendar and browser apps is awesome.
> 
> The one thing I'm not liking so far is directions being on the left now. I know everyone was clamoring for it, but it sucks... now all of the map buttons that I actually *touch* are to the far right and hard to reach. I don't know what everyone was thinking... I had no problem seeing the directions on the right. I hope they introduce a setting to toggle which side it's on.
> 
> For the Nomad wireless phone charger + dashcam usb stick with a usb splitter cable discussion... the one everyone kept posting was from china and had a really long ship time. I ended up finding a USB 2 one on Amazon Prime with one power and one power + data, and it works great. Now I just want to try a wifi enabled USB stick so I don't have to pull it out and bring it in the house if I want to save a recording.


Post a link to the splitter you ordered please. Also, this USB wifi stick is intriguing anyone try this yet?


----------



## beastmode13

Looks like the spigot is cranked open now.


----------



## htopil

I was just now adding air to the tires as it is cold here in Chicago. I filled the tires and opened to door to see if the low psi turned off and an update available was on the screen. So maybe put air in your tires and you will get your update to start as well.


----------



## TesLou

I’m in the V.9 club! 9:29 EST


----------



## sclyde

Maynerd said:


> Post a link to the splitter you ordered please. Also, this USB wifi stick is intriguing anyone try this yet?


Onvian USB Splitter Cable...


----------



## Maynerd

sclyde said:


> Onvian USB Splitter Cable...


Thanks. Do share if you get one of those wifi usb thingies. I think it would be cool if it works.


----------



## fmcotton

beastmode13 said:


> Looks like the spigot is cranked open now.
> 
> View attachment 15980


What amazes me is that there still are a few cars on a version 32 or prior. Are they on the moon?


----------



## ronmis

fmcotton said:


> What amazes me is that there still are a few cars on a version 32 or prior. Are they on the moon?


They are probably stuck at a body repair shop


----------



## evannole

A half-hour ago, I saw my phone say something about my car's charging status. I figured that it was "Charging Complete" as we'd just come in from dinner a short distance away. Then my wife says, "The Tesla app says that charging was interrupted." I thought that was odd, and thinking that maybe a circuit breaker had tripped, I decided I had better pop down to the garage to check. Nope, no circuit breaker problems. I opened the door, and lo and behold, saw that wonderful "Update Available" screen. It must have rebooted after downloading the update and that's what must have briefly interrupted the charging. In any case, I hit Update Now immediately, and it completed in about 10-15 minutes. 39.7. I played around with the interface for a few minutes, but deeper exploration will have to wait until tomorrow. Fun times, regardless!


----------



## Sandy




----------



## Claudine

I got v9!! My magic rocks worked!

Guess I'm done with this thread as I don't want to be seen chatting with people who have inferior software versions on the cars.

By peasants!

Lol, jk. I've been saying that to my husband since I got the update before he did.


----------



## twm01

Finally here! Updating now...


----------



## Trebonius

You all have fun. I took a road trip to somewhere with no cell service and where I can only park 200 yards away from the main building, well beyond WiFi range. I'll be here all week. I really wanted to get the update before. No such luck.


----------



## Maynerd

Even Canadians are getting it before me! This is madness!


----------



## ianhilbert

One more data point, just got 39.7 an hour ago in Greenville, SC. I felt like one of the first few to get 36.2 weeks ago but nothing else until today. I did receive/agree to a ‘special’ invitation last week but hadn’t heard anything since, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rob D

sclyde said:


> The one thing I'm not liking so far is directions being on the left now. I know everyone was clamoring for it, but it sucks... now all of the map buttons that I actually *touch* are to the far right and hard to reach. I don't know what everyone was thinking... I had no problem seeing the directions on the right. I hope they introduce a setting to toggle which side it's on.


I don't have V9 yet, but I've been thinking the same thing. I guess I'll have to wait until I get it and see for myself.


----------



## Penny’s Model <3

Maynerd said:


> Even Canadians are getting it before me! This is madness!


Have ANY Californians gotten it yet? We get the (relatively) easier deliveries, so I guess we balance that out by getting updates last???

#firstworldproblems


----------



## Kizzy

Penny's Model <3 said:


> Have ANY Californians gotten it yet? We get the (relatively) easier deliveries, so I guess we balance that out by getting updates last???
> 
> #firstworldproblems


@Ryan did.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bo1rF56A0-X/


----------



## Teslaroni

I just wanna cry reading 78 pages of posts by all these lucky people getting v9 first - NOT ANYMORE!! 
12:35am 10-13-18 my M3 joins the club! Sitting in the car while v9 installs, lights flash, motors whir and solenoids clunk away! After 16 minutes I'm in the Redwood City, CA Halls of Valhalla!


----------



## Eryx

Can anyone that has upgraded to version 39.7 confirm if navigate on autopilot is disabled? I’m on 39.3 and it is enabled, but got the notification to upgrade to 39.7 and may wait if it is disabled. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LUXMAN

Eastpointvet said:


> Are you sure you closing the door? I know a lot of people who ride with me tend to not close the door all the way and everything stays on. Other than that it works every single time.


ah yeah, I close the door


----------



## LUXMAN

350VDC said:


> Maybe try and turn off Bluetooth on both the car and the phone. If that doesnt work try removing your phone as a key and re-add it again.


I have done that so many times. 
I am seriously wanting a key fob. That is how often it doesn't work


----------



## woodisgood

Went to bed resigned to never getting v9...
Woke up at 1:30am PST with some awful heartburn (made poor dietary choices last night), got notification on my phone for an update while I’ve been up.
26xxx, RWD/EAP on 36.2 in SF, CA.


----------



## Jakey

Omg omg dreams do come true. It's finally happening. Lol.


----------



## Tomogotchi

No update for me:sob:,what sequence do tesla go by on the update?:rage:


----------



## woodisgood

woodisgood said:


> Went to bed resigned to never getting v9...
> Woke up at 1:30am PST with some awful heartburn (made poor dietary choices last night), got notification on my phone for an update while I've been up.
> 26xxx, RWD/EAP on 36.2 in SF, CA.


posting fromthe car on 39.7. kind of glitchy


----------



## ADK46

Since I'm still on 36.2, I'm going to ask if I can be put on my Hagerty vintage car insurance policy.

Edit: Too late! Just got the update notification.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Finally my turn!!


----------



## Maynerd




----------



## Bill Wolff

Just sat through my update. The look on my face when the screen goes all black for a minute or so was priceless. I like the new apps especially the browser. Favorites are not working on the browser though. The calendar and energy apps are useful.


----------



## Daniel D.

Received update notification at 5am this morning. The update took about 20 minutes to install.


----------



## iChris93

Got the notification about an hour ago. Installing now.


----------



## Toadmanor

While reading this at 5:30 AM I read about someone who was notified on their phone. I though that only happened after you upgraded to V9. I was going to finis reading this and then go to the garage and check to see if upgrade available. But, what the heck i will look at my phone first.

And YES, there it was from 10:15 last evening, a notice saying upgrade available.

Installing now!


----------



## ER1C8

Got the notification late last night. Installed this am and just drove to work. I like the surround view display, energy graphs are nice, web browser will be useful especially on road trip and autopilot seems more sure of itself.


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017

Got the notification about 5 min ago. Installing now. ☺


----------



## plankeye

Fina-frickinly!!


----------



## VAModel3

Toadmanor said:


> While reading this at 5:30 AM I read about someone who was notified on their phone. I though that only happened after you upgraded to V9. I was going to finis reading this and then go to the garage and check to see if upgrade available. But, what the heck i will look at my phone first.
> 
> And YES, there it was from 10:15 last evening, a notice saying upgrade available.
> 
> Installing now!


I received a notification on the Iphone "Update is available" and when I clicked it, the app opened. However, there was no actual notification in the app itself. Tried closing opening the app but no indication of an update, despite receiving it in iOS with the app icon. I went to the car and the update popped right up. I installed it.


----------



## Tony H

Finally got mine too....


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Santa has come at last.


----------



## Tomogotchi

Finally I got mine too:relieved:,thank you santa!


----------



## Tomogotchi

:hearteyes:


----------



## Brentt

I got it! 39.7 came through between 4-6am CDT. Perfect timing for my road trip to the Royal Purple museum, grand opening and car show in Baxter Springs Kansas


----------



## Tomogotchi

Wake up with a new game!good night!


----------



## Toadmanor

The floodgates have burst open.


----------



## Tesla blue Y

Eryx said:


> Can anyone that has upgraded to version 39.7 confirm if navigate on autopilot is disabled? I'm on 39.3 and it is enabled, but got the notification to upgrade to 39.7 and may wait if it is disabled. Thanks in advance!


disabled on 39.6 and 39.7 based on my experience


----------



## azentropy

Got my notice about 2:30am MST, installing now and should be done by the time I get back from my walk with the doggies.


----------



## PNWmisty

ChrisC said:


> I will say though, that the summon mode is really hit or miss after the last phone update. Hopefully, that gets fixed. It used to come up and work nicely now about half the time it errors out.


You might just need to adjust the summon settings in the Model 3 menu because when I upgraded to V9 all my summon settings went back to default.


----------



## jsmay311

VAModel3 said:


> I received a notification on the Iphone "Update is available" and when I clicked it, the app opened. However, there was no actual notification in the app itself. Tried closing opening the app but no indication of an update, despite receiving it in iOS with the app icon. I went to the car and the update popped right up. I installed it.


 Pretty sure the install-software-updates-from-your-phone feature comes *with* V9, not before it.


----------



## ChrisC

Not sure what is worse. Not having the update or getting the v9 update and getting an error  Got the message just after 1am that the update was ready. Just installed it this morning and now have the persistent error that the "software install did not complete successfully." It shows to be on 39.7 and I don't see anything wrong with it or missing from what I've read on v9.


----------



## jsmay311

Mine's available to install, but I'm currently charging to 100% in advance of a 5-hr road trip in 1.5hrs, and it's going to just barely finish charging in time. My understanding is that the car won't charge during the installation (*is* *that* *correct?*), so I'm thinking I might wait until after we reach our destination to run the install.

And are there any known bugs that could make the car undrivable if I do the install far from home? I won't risk getting stuck in Des Moines and incurring the wrath of my passengers. if I do the install before the return leg of my trip, will I?


----------



## scaots

jsmay311 said:


> Mine's available to install, but I'm currently charging to 100% in advance of a 5-hr road trip in 1.5hrs, and it's going to just barely finish charging in time. My understanding is that the car won't charge during the installation (*is* *that* *correct?*), so I'm thinking I might wait until after we reach our destination to run the install.
> 
> And are there any known bugs that could make the car undrivable if I do the install far from home? I won't risk getting stuck in Des Moines and incurring the wrath of my passengers. if I do the install before the return leg of my trip, will I?


Only takes about 20min and I think mine was still charging during at least part of that.

Also should add that IME the estimated time to 100% is a little high and usually at least very close by a half hour before estimated time.


----------



## ateslik

I woke up this morning and there was a notification on my phone - charging complete!

:|


----------



## GDN

Christmas Morning !! Interestingly enough I had two notifications on my phone of SW Update Available. Install complete. Time to play.


----------



## beastmode13

Fast approaching tipping point of 50% for Model 3, went from 28% to 45% over night. At this rate most of 3 would be on 39.7 by Monday.


----------



## AugustaDriver

I don't know why my version alerts always come at 5 a.m. but there it was happy to join the version 9 club.


----------



## Maynerd

How do I know if I have the new maps or not? Now that I have v9 I need something new to whine about.


----------



## Claudine

After I rubbed it in my husband's face that my car is Superior and it's not him, it's me...don't know if I can be seen with someone with v8 software on their vehicle...I thought maybe I should give our marriage one last shot.

I pulled his car face forward towards wifi ( he was at the end of our driveway), plugged it in, did a soft reset, and put it to priority. He immediately started getting a large download and minutes later I got the notification for his update.

Lol, I was jumping and screaming that I may or may not have made us get it a little sooner. He just said "you're nuts!".

Side note: All week I had a Google mesh outside either on the car or by the car. My son organized a last minute sleepover last-minute with 3 other teenage internet hogs. So I had to move the mesh back in the house to make sure they had adequate internet reaching back to the mesh in my woman cave. 

So both cars got the update with only 2 bars of wifi.


----------



## wackojacko

Got it last night. Drove this morning and I like the auto lane change on normal roads not just controlled a ceas highway/freeways. It's shows all the lanes, even a 3rd that was the raised centre median, that was while in lane 1, so maybe it disappears if I was in 2nd lane lol.

I'm in Ontario btw!


----------



## 2Kap

Got my 64GB USB flash drive from amazon yesterday. Partitioned it to have music and for dash recording, and woke up this morning to a notification that an update was available. Perfect timing!


----------



## Maynerd

I haven't seen it mentioned before but there is an explicit content toggle in the audio options. This is a welcome option when driving around with my kids.


----------



## Kbecks

beastmode13 said:


> Fast approaching tipping point of 50% for Model 3, went from 28% to 45% over night. At this rate most of 3 would be on 39.7 by Monday.


Or in like 2 hours haha they are moving FAST with this one!


----------



## garsh

jsmay311 said:


> My understanding is that the car won't charge during the installation (*is* *that* *correct?*)


Charging will be interrupted for about 5 minutes, but it will continue through most of the install.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Installing version 9 and stepping through the changes!!


----------



## TSLA_Model<3

I got mine 2 hrs ago but was out so updating now


----------



## 3V Pilot

I'm in the club! So happy to be joining the rest of you in future, for all those who don't have it yet here are some honest to goodness "First World Problems!".

Could not sign into M3OC forum using the Google sign in but for some reason this has not been working on some of my Firefox browsers either. Any internet guru's out there that know how to fix this??

Also, and this is really a big one, all the games work great EXCEPT for Asteroids (my favorite as a kid). My steering wheel controls keep spinning the ship around when I don't want it to spin, like a scroll wheel is stuck. On occasion it will stay straight but come on, really, what do I tell the service guy......Uh, yea, well, you see, I need a new steering wheel because the video games aren't working perfectly!!!....LOL


----------



## slasher016

BlueMeanie said:


> Anyone in the greater Cincinnati area that's been updated to V.9?


Yes, late last night I got the notification around 11:30pm.


----------



## Quicksilver

I got it! I got it! Finally!!!


----------



## Bing

Finally got it here in texas


----------



## T. Antony

Here too at 9am EST on 10/13. Model 3 LR RWD in NJ. Received in mid-August. WiFi connected.

FWIW, I had already updated the iPhone app to the latest version last week. Not sure if that counts towards any kind of priority.


----------



## VBruce

Woke up to software update available! Installing now. Was on 36.2 and in California! Scant miles from EV HQ. Already have thumb drive, properly formatted and installed. Not eager for this update, no not me, calmly rushing out to car to start it installing! !


----------



## Mysty

Got 39.7 on my M3 at 1 AM. Install done in 15 mins. Will take it for a spin later this afternoon


----------



## Penny’s Model <3

California is finally in the house! (Apologies to Trojans out there, it's all in fun ... and yeah, 0-5, I know!)


----------



## ateslik

v9 IN THE HOUUUUSSEEE!!  Came from 36.2.

There was no notice on my phone, only on the screen in the car.



Maynerd said:


> I haven't seen it mentioned before but there is an explicit content toggle in the audio options. This is a welcome option when driving around with my kids.


This is most excellent. I've definitely been caught off guard by this, and my 8 year old shoots me a shocked look. lol


----------



## JimmT

Finally got the update notice when I woke up this morning!


----------



## hihoArgento

V9 arrived last night. Now to test all of the goodies.


----------



## babula

Curious, has anyone in NY gotten the update? I'm still waiting :-/


----------



## FF35

babula said:


> Curious, has anyone in NY gotten the update? I'm still waiting :-/


Yes.


----------



## byee

Socal owner up north in Cupertino for the weekend. Logged onto WiFi at the in-laws and in 5 min got notified of the update. Wonder if geography played into it at all?


----------



## Dan T

So, I had just talked myself into not getting worked up because it seemed like EVERYONE was getting the update except me... and I happend to be scrolling through my phone and THERE IT WAS!!!! 

Woo hoo!


----------



## GDN

Lots of updates this morning, I think the only thing that played into any of us getting it today is that Tesla finally decided it was our time. Nope, not location, not wifi connectivity, not waking the car, not talking nicely to it and not even setting the cookies out for Santa. It was finally just our time.


----------



## Jason F

beastmode13 said:


> Looks like the spigot is cranked open now.
> 
> View attachment 15980


Who is still on 16.2? Is that a car that uninstalled the app at some point and they still get counted in the stats?


----------



## Jason F

Toadmanor said:


> While reading this at 5:30 AM I read about someone who was notified on their phone. I though that only happened after you upgraded to V9. I was going to finis reading this and then go to the garage and check to see if upgrade available. But, what the heck i will look at my phone first.
> 
> And YES, there it was from 10:15 last evening, a notice saying upgrade available.
> 
> Installing now!


You always have been able to get notified by your phone. Just need notifications turned on in general and then a notification set for software updates. The new feature is actually starting the update remotely.


----------



## Jason F

Maynerd said:


> How do I know if I have the new maps or not? Now that I have v9 I need something new to whine about.


There is no way to tell without talking to service.


----------



## Jason F

And I finally just got the notification, but it is stuck at the service center. Hopefully they install it for me.

I have been stuck driving a tiny bmw 430i loaner. Hate having to buy gas again.


----------



## VBruce

Updated to 39.7 whoopee! Off to test it out.


----------



## 2020-M0DEL-Y

Web Browser ! FYEAH
DashCam! FYEAH
ATARI! FYEAH

Everything else is whatever


----------



## Maynerd

sclyde said:


> Onvian USB Splitter Cable...


Word of warning this cable does not support iOS devices on the charging end. It will on the data end, but then your USB stick won't work.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Maynerd said:


> Word of warning this cable does not support iOS devices on the charging end. It will on the data end, but then your USB stick won't work.


If you use a wireless charging pad you'll be alright. Wired charging on the iPhone won't work.


----------



## Maynerd

SoFlaModel3 said:


> If you use a wireless charging pad you'll be alright. Wired charging on the iPhone won't work.


Good to know as I'm likely going to be getting a wireless charging accessory at some point


----------



## aronth5

Got it overnight was on 36.2, viin 89XX, RWD
Went for a 30 minute ride on the highway rained the whole time. I was pleasantly surprised that my wipers actually worked and I didn't have to manually adjust them. Previously they often never started and when they did I always had to intervene with a manual setting. They could be more aggressive but I'll take just basically working. A few other observations in no particular order.

Glad to see the time moved the time to the left side
Some posts had led me to believe you couldn't split the air vents. Definitely liked the new control and splitting was easier since you no longer have to toggle between split and combined. One less display touch is always good.
AP was improved as others have reported. I do wish it would pick up the cars coming from behind a little sooner. I would watch the rear view mirror to see AP's behavior the instant the vehicle was no longer viewable in the mirror. For a split second the vehicle is not viewable in the mirror or in the display.

I have a particularly sharp curve on a secondary road and always try a new release in both directions. While I still had to take over it was definitely better. Almost able to go hands free but it instantly nagged me both ways.
Love the new heated seats UI for managing all the seats at once
FM radio reception was better although I usually use TuneIn.
Update: Went out this evening and EAP wasn't available. Speed limit number was not displayed. I've have this off and on for several updates so beginning to think it's a hardware problem.


----------



## Spiffywerks

Just got the update here! Super excited.

I like that the settings menus no longer have another button to get to more settings. They are all available on the first screen. There is also a dedicated adjustment for Nav volume, fantastic. One of my wish list items. 

One thing, I’m not understanding how to have single air jet pointed to one side. Now moving to a side automatically splits the air in two. Am I missing something?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Spiffywerks said:


> Just got the update here! Super excited.
> 
> One thing, I'm not understanding how to have single air jet pointed to one side. Now moving to a side automatically splits the air in two. Am I missing something?


That's missing from the UI change.


----------



## tivoboy

SOFTWARE UPDATE! 
SOFTWARE UPDATE!SOFTWARE UPDATE!SOFTWARE UPDATE!SOFTWARE UPDATE!SOFTWARE UPDATE!SOFTWARE UPDATE!

Came about 02:01 pst.. took about 15 min to install. some nice things, obviously some missing things. I know they pulled the nav to destination at the last minute, and I know that is HARD (auto lane change, exit ramp, on ramp, etc.). but I figured after 18 months they would have worked out these details and be ready. I wonder how many weeks/months it will be till they roll it back into a release build.


----------



## tivoboy

wes4usc said:


> I just got version 9 update today. I haven't been able to try out everything yet.
> I do notice that I am now missing the microphone icon to do voice command.
> Anybody else notice that? Or am I just blind and completely overlooking it.
> 
> I also noted a change in USB audio that I don't like. When I click on albums, the albums are just listed by a list of album names - the old version displayed all the cover art, like on my itunes screen on my computer. Made it easier to make a choice while on the go. Both easier to see and also easier to hit with my finger because it was a bigger target. I don't like the new version. On the other hand, it appears that there is now an option for shuffle playback.
> 
> I haven't been able to check out the dashcam/video option or the Atari games and haven't driven with it yet.
> 
> Oh yeah, I am now able to browse the internet on the touchscreen.
> 
> Also I made a phone and didn't see any options to hang up when the call was done.


I find the voice icon to enable voice entry (WHY aren't there any enhancements here, it's not the difficult). is in exactly the same place as it always was, under the cards, to the right.


----------



## MosquitoFloss

Woke up to 39.7 here in Los Angeles this morning. Looking forward to taking it for a spin!


----------



## NJturtlePower

Just got 39.7!!! Not in Early Access Program.

Time to play.....


----------



## Mike

Sandy said:


> View attachment 15981


Hey @SandyI just got mine while connected to my buddies wifi here in southern MI.


----------



## GDN

EDH said:


> Got it overnight was on 36.2, viin 89XX, RWD
> Went for a 30 minute ride on the highway rained the whole time. I was pleasantly surprised that my wipers actually worked and I didn't have to manually adjust them. Previously they often never started and when they did I always had to intervene with a manual setting. They could be more aggressive but I'll take just basically working. A few other observations in no particular order.
> 
> Glad to see the time moved the time to the left side
> Some posts had led me to believe you couldn't split the air vents. Definitely liked the new control and splitting was easier since you no longer have to toggle between split and combined. One less display touch is always good.
> AP was improved as others have reported. I do wish it would pick up the cars coming from behind a little sooner. I would watch the rear view mirror to see AP's behavior the instant the vehicle was no longer viewable in the mirror. For a split second the vehicle is not viewable in the mirror or in the display.
> 
> I have a particularly sharp curve on a secondary road and always try a new release in both directions. While I still had to take over it was definitely better. Almost able to go hands free but it instantly nagged me both ways.
> Love the new heated seats UI for managing all the seats at once
> FM radio reception was better although I usually use TuneIn.


Have not heard much feed back on the wipers yet to hear if they are improved. Raining cats and dogs here today, but truly just don't want to get out in it. Will be out this evening, but hoping the rain is done by then.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

slotti said:


> Ok, so here is my map screen and navigation settings. There is no HOV lane option.
> So anybody who has v9, can you please check.
> View attachment 15786
> View attachment 15787


I show the HOV option but don't know how it works!


----------



## MelindaV

Silver Streak 3 said:


> I show the HOV option but don't know how it works!


Go back and read it he release notes.
It says enable this if you qualify to use hov lanes.


----------



## Silver Streak 3

MelindaV said:


> Go back and read it he release notes.
> It says enable this if you qualify to use hov lanes.


I DO qualify! How does the car know if you qualify? I don't think it can see the stickers???


----------



## MelindaV

Silver Streak 3 said:


> I DO qualify! How does the car know if you qualify? I don't think it can see the stickers???


because you click the switch over to activate it


----------



## Silver Streak 3

MelindaV said:


> because you click the switch over to activate it


Which I did. I just ask how it is supposed to work.


----------



## MelindaV

now, in my commute there is an HOV lane that runs from 3p-6p monday - friday. So outside of those times, anyone can use it. But doubt the software will be able to distinguish between 530p on a tuesday vs noon on a sunday.


----------



## MelindaV

Silver Streak 3 said:


> Which I did. I just ask how it is supposed to work.


Nav on AP will suggest to move into that restricted lane, vs ignore it. 
Also there are places that have HOV lanes that diverge from the main freeway, so the nav knowing you are able to use HOV would have it tell you to take that exit (to the HOV lane).


----------



## VKG

Installed V 9 on my M3 this morning & happen to hit highway to check the improvements related to AP. Seems AP is more smoother now but was surprised it has hard set limit. I set AP to 80 (70 posted limit), i happen to press hard to pass a truck which happen to get little close & I believe i went over 90 & was surprised, I received Emergency Alert, take control message, it also tried to brake with big chime & immediately it throwed me a message (image attached), *Autosteer unavailable for the rest of this drive*. Not sure if this is normal & the limit existed with v8 as well. Anyone know if there a setting that I can tweak or set upper limit for Autopilot Max speed, ( Image attached: Under Autopilot menu, I see Speed Limit & Offset options but not sure if it is something to do with these settings, any idea?

Also, I happen to try new A/C controls, I hate to say but to be honest, the old controls were much better, it is very difficult to control the air flow & infact when the fan setting is at 3, i dont even feel the air-flow. The blue dotted\ pointed control was much user friendly, & worked very well with fan setting at 3, I hope Tesla will fix this in the future.


----------



## Kizzy

My car is still connected to wifi after being home for an hour (rather than going to deep sleep and being unreachable since it has no cellular coverage). I think that means something is up! (Right?)


----------



## Kizzy

VijayG said:


> Installed V 9 on my M3 this morning & happen to hit highway to check the improvements related to AP. Seems AP is more smoother now but was surprised it has hard set limit. I set AP to 80 (70 posted limit), i happen to press hard to pass a truck which happen to get little close & I believe i went over 90 & was surprised, I received Emergency Alert, take control message, it also tried to brake with big chime & immediately it throwed me a message (image attached), *Autosteer unavailable for the rest of this drive*. Not sure if this is normal & the limit existed with v8 as well. Anyone know if there a setting that I can tweak or set upper limit for Autopilot Max speed, ( Image attached: Under Autopilot menu, I see Speed Limit & Offset options but not sure if it is something to do with these settings, any idea?
> 
> Also, I happen to try new A/C controls, I hate to say but to be honest, the old controls were much better, it is very difficult to control the air flow & infact when the fan setting is at 3, i dont even feel the air-flow. The blue dotted\ pointed control was much user friendly, & worked very well with fan setting at 3, I hope Tesla will fix this in the future.


The max speed for Autosteer on the highway is hardcoded at 90mph. This exists in V8.1.


----------



## Jason F

VijayG said:


> Installed V 9 on my M3 this morning & happen to hit highway to check the improvements related to AP. Seems AP is more smoother now but was surprised it has hard set limit. I set AP to 80 (70 posted limit), i happen to press hard to pass a truck which happen to get little close & I believe i went over 90 & was surprised, I received Emergency Alert, take control message, it also tried to brake with big chime & immediately it throwed me a message (image attached), *Autosteer unavailable for the rest of this drive*. Not sure if this is normal & the limit existed with v8 as well. Anyone know if there a setting that I can tweak or set upper limit for Autopilot Max speed, ( Image attached: Under Autopilot menu, I see Speed Limit & Offset options but not sure if it is something to do with these settings, any idea?
> 
> Also, I happen to try new A/C controls, I hate to say but to be honest, the old controls were much better, it is very difficult to control the air flow & infact when the fan setting is at 3, i dont even feel the air-flow. The blue dotted\ pointed control was much user friendly, & worked very well with fan setting at 3, I hope Tesla will fix this in the future.


99mph has always been the AP limit. Not sure it locked you out that way before though.


----------



## VKG

Good to know, thank you, Kizzy. Now the only compliant I have is with the AC controls, other than that the V 9 is awesome...


----------



## VKG

Jason F said:


> 99mph has always been the AP limit. Not sure it locked you out that way before though.


It happened so quickly, I freaked a bit when it tried to slow down at highway speed, may be i crossed 99 mph then.


----------



## babula

Jason F said:


> 99mph has always been the AP limit. Not sure it locked you out that way before though.


I'm on 36.2 and hit this same limit last weekend.

EDIT: Posted about it here https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/autopilot-2-0-2-5-official-thread.1490/page-31 (bottom of thread).


----------



## plankeye

GDN said:


> Have not heard much feed back on the wipers yet to hear if they are improved. Raining cats and dogs here today, but truly just don't want to get out in it. Will be out this evening, but hoping the rain is done by then.


Mine are still intermittently chatter-y.  .I even cleaned the entire windshield with IPA. The almost more annoying thing is the chirp at each end of the stroke. I have that all the time, even if there's no chatter. I think I need more graphite-rich blades. Now to see if I can find any that fit on the car.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

VijayG said:


> Installed V 9 on my M3 this morning & happen to hit highway to check the improvements related to AP. Seems AP is more smoother now but was surprised it has hard set limit. I set AP to 80 (70 posted limit), i happen to press hard to pass a truck which happen to get little close & I believe i went over 90 & was surprised, I received Emergency Alert, take control message, it also tried to brake with big chime & immediately it throwed me a message (image attached), *Autosteer unavailable for the rest of this drive*. Not sure if this is normal & the limit existed with v8 as well. Anyone know if there a setting that I can tweak or set upper limit for Autopilot Max speed, ( Image attached: Under Autopilot menu, I see Speed Limit & Offset options but not sure if it is something to do with these settings, any idea?
> 
> Also, I happen to try new A/C controls, I hate to say but to be honest, the old controls were much better, it is very difficult to control the air flow & infact when the fan setting is at 3, i dont even feel the air-flow. The blue dotted\ pointed control was much user friendly, & worked very well with fan setting at 3, I hope Tesla will fix this in the future.





Kizzy said:


> The max speed for Autosteer on the highway is hardcoded at 90mph. This exists in V8.1.


As @Kizzy said the speed limit for auto steer is 90 MPH, but I've always wondered by the nerdy Tesla team didn't make the limit 88 MPH


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Quick thought (and pure speculation on my part)... I wonder if 39.6 is completely fine and what they did was get a subset of cars on 39.6 to put "update via phone app" through its paces. Just a thought...


----------



## Tombolian

Over 70% of Teslafi users have gotten the V9 upgrade. Congratu-freaking-lations. Wish I could feel the love... Yes, wi-fi is connected and strong.


----------



## babula

Tombolian said:


> Over 70% of Teslafi users have gotten the V9 upgrade. Congratu-freaking-lations. Wish I could feel the love... Yes, wi-fi is connected and strong.


Same here, at this point I've given up... Guess we'll just get it eventually, no point in checking anything anymore.


----------



## bottomsup

I got it last night 2am. It will come. I’ve had 3 updates since I’ve bought the car all notified as available around 2-3 am.


----------



## Tombolian

babula said:


> Same here, at this point I've given up... Guess we'll just get it eventually, no point in checking anything anymore.


Right! back to that previous thing known as 'life'... step away from the computer...


----------



## Mike

Some quick observations with V9:

I don't care for the new HVAC control//animation setup.

With the old setup, one touch of the screen with the dual dots showing gave me perfect control of the split air flow.....now it seems "less bandwidth of airflow choice" is the current iteration.......I wonder if that has any relationship to the desired longevity of the actual electro-mechanical HVAC unit.

The other minor observation deals with the trip odometers.

The order of presentation has changed. 

Also, when I scroll thru them, they have a "snap to position" attribute that prevents me for showing both my odometer one and odometer two information at the same time.

No freeway experience with it yet.....


----------



## sclyde

Maynerd said:


> Good to know as I'm likely going to be getting a wireless charging accessory at some point


Yea, I should have pointed that out. Didn't really think to because I'm using it with a wireless charging pad as well, and it works fine for that.


----------



## 2020-M0DEL-Y

Anybody missing Atari Pole Position?


----------



## Spiffywerks

Atari Games! How cool!

Tried playing middle command in full screen - unfortunately you cannot fire missles in full screen. Also noticed that volume controls are disabled while playing. I'm sure a couple bugs they will fix - still awesome this little stuff is here.

Gotta love this feature though!


----------



## Quicksilver

Spiffywerks said:


> Atari Games! How cool!
> 
> Tried playing middle command in full screen - unfortunately you cannot fire missles in full screen. Also noticed that volume controls are disabled while playing. I'm sure a couple bugs they will fix - still awesome this little stuff is here.
> 
> Gotta love this feature though!
> View attachment 16038


The browser is not that operational yet. I was on full strength WiFi in my garage and it was slow and also when zoom in to a page, it would lock up.


----------



## 3V Pilot

Spiffywerks said:


> Atari Games! How cool!
> 
> Tried playing middle command in full screen - unfortunately you cannot fire missles in full screen. Also noticed that volume controls are disabled while playing. I'm sure a couple bugs they will fix - still awesome this little stuff is here.
> 
> Gotta love this feature though!
> View attachment 16038


I was able to fire the missiles in full screen, press on the left steering wheel button. Push left/right on the button to select which base the missiles fire from.


----------



## Bernard

Quicksilver said:


> The browser is not that operational yet. I was on full strength WiFi in my garage and it was slow and also when zoom in to a page, it would lock up.


Yup, browser will need some work, but it's very useful to have it -- big feature for me.
No opinion on control of vents -- neither version is great and neither is bad, IMHO. I'll have to see how the auto AC works -- 36.2 seemed better than previous versions, but was still too wimpy for Hawaii conditions.
Glad to be able to read the time without having to look way right!
Now if v9.1 could only put the glovebox control on the bottom band of the screen at the far right (next to the volume control), my passenger would be much happier!


----------



## Bernard

Spiffywerks said:


> Atari Games! How cool!
> 
> Tried playing middle command in full screen - unfortunately you cannot fire missles in full screen. Also noticed that volume controls are disabled while playing. I'm sure a couple bugs they will fix - still awesome this little stuff is here.
> 
> Gotta love this feature though!
> View attachment 16038


I'd rather have Sudoku ;-) Seriously, yes, it's cool, but the volume is crazy -- the PUP sound system can be very loud and the games have no volume control...


----------



## Mike

Another V9 observation:

I can't for the life of me get the dash cam option to succeed at saving a 10 minute video clip after I press the dash cam icon and get the green checkmark.

I have guessed that holding the dash cam icon long enough removes the red dot, so I figure that's how to correctly "eject" the thumb drive.

Details of my attempts here:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/v9-features-dashcam.8970/page-9#post-162048


----------



## tencate

Max just now got it. Patience for those of you still waiting, it'll come. You know, from the early days (late 2017/early 2018 interface) to now, this latest version is really freaking awesome! I know, lots of you find things you don't like but back when I got Max, there really wasn't even music! Can't wait to see what another 9 months brings!


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

Ok, so I received the notification on my phone this morning. I had plans to go somewhere this morning and when I got in the car I had the on screen update waiting with the schedule a time default screen. I canceled out of that screen (tapped on the X) as I didn't have time to do the install. Once I arrived at home, I put the car in park and the update screen appeared again. However, I needed to charge -- I was very, very low (lowest I have ever been thus far). After a few hours I went out to the car and the update screen doesn't show up. Stupid question: Is there a way to bring that up via a menu option somewhere? I cant seem to get it to come up now that I am ready to install it. Unreal.


----------



## NEO

Look for the alarm clock icon in the upper right corner of the screen


----------



## 3V Pilot

SingleTrackMinded said:


> Ok, so I received the notification on my phone this morning. I had plans to go somewhere this morning and when I got in the car I had the on screen update waiting with the schedule a time default screen. I canceled out of that screen (tapped on the X) as I didn't have time to do the install. Once I arrived at home, I put the car in park and the update screen appeared again. However, I needed to charge -- I was very, very low (lowest I have ever been thus far). After a few hours I went out to the car and the update screen doesn't show up. Stupid question: Is there a way to bring that up via a menu option somewhere? I cant seem to get it to come up now that I am ready to install it. Unreal.


Tap the yellow clock looking icon on top of the screen. That should bring the update install screen up.


----------



## Quicksilver

Bernard said:


> Yup, browser will need some work, but it's very useful to have it -- big feature for me.
> No opinion on control of vents -- neither version is great and neither is bad, IMHO. I'll have to see how the auto AC works -- 36.2 seemed better than previous versions, but was still too wimpy for Hawaii conditions.
> Glad to be able to read the time without having to look way right!
> Now if v9.1 could only put the glovebox control on the bottom band of the screen at the far right (next to the volume control), my passenger would be much happier!


Agreed on the glovebox control. I hardly use the volume control on the far right...too far to reach and the steering wheel volume control is much more convenient. I don't have any issues with the new vent controls...would be good if the color changes based on cooling or heating as others have noted.


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

No clock icon in the upper right corner of the main screen, just the time.


----------



## jmmdownhil

Ahhhh...Got the update notice on the app this morning but car is in the garage at home plugged in with good wifi...300 miles away from where I am!
Need the app update feature.


----------



## Tomogotchi

Is 128 gb good enough for the dash cam?


----------



## Gavyne

Tomogotchi said:


> Is 128 gb good enough for the dash cam?


More than enough.


----------



## Rich M

Tomogotchi said:


> Is 128 gb good enough for the dash cam?





Gavyne said:


> More than enough.


Complete overkill. It only uses 1.8gb plus 300mb every time you hit save.


----------



## Mike

Dash cam seems to work once I did the two finger salute, however all I still get are 100s of one minute video clips, not nice tidy 10 minute saved files. The time stamp seems to indicate UTC (GMT), not my local time zone.

Also, I cannot access owner manual details via the usual method on the UI. After drilling down into a sub menu (such as dash cam, for example), the actual text with details indicates blank.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Mike said:


> Dash cam seems to work once I did the two finger salute, however all I still get are 100s of one minute video clips, not nice tidy 10 minute saved files. The time stamp seems to indicate UTC (GMT), not my local time zone.
> 
> Also, I cannot access owner manual details via the usual method on the UI. After drilling down into a sub menu (such as dash cam, for example), the actual text with details indicates blank.


Saving just locks down the 1 minute clips so they aren't overwritten.


----------



## Mike

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Saving just locks down the 1 minute clips so they aren't overwritten.


Thanks. The whole dash cam setup still seems to need some tweaks.

I have a two day drive home starting tomorrow, so I'll have two long days to test what is saved and what isn't.


----------



## Deadbattery

(note, copied from the 29.7 thread per the forum announcement)

Did a 220 mile rt Boston and back to the woods yesterday in the rain. 

Tons of cars show up on the display now but they bounce around a lot

In addition to the blue lines on either side of my little red Tesla, it shows the outside lane lines. Also the lane markings seem narrower/closer to the car

The autopilot still tries to kill me, the car drifting off to the right at exits whenever the line drops

Tesla moved a bunch of stuff around to make room for the new features (awesome) but did not spend much time on the UI, (not so awesome)

the HVAC UI looks cool but there are several things just wrong ( to me)
1, getting it open is confusing, you have to hit empty space near the temp but not the actual temp 
2, heated seats are even harder to find then they were before
3, left and right to change temperature up and down? and now syncing for the passenger is nested
4, the power button is way off to the left inside the nested hvac, I had gotten in the habit of shutting off the hvac as I get out of the car (dumb, I know)

music
switching between sources requires opening the media window ALL the way before you can even see the switching options on the bottom, how are you supposed to even find them?


Love the energy chart, I imagine this will be available as a smaller widget at some point so you can still see the map or directions while looking at the energy chart.

directions on the left is much easier to see but the buttons that used to be on the left did not need to move to the far edge on the right. I imagine eventually the upcoming direction will dynamically size for ease of sight as well as a visual queue

Did not have time to set up the camera, or play video games, but that is coming.

Solid update


----------



## tipton

Deadbattery said:


> (note, copied from the 29.7 thread per the forum announcement)
> 
> Tesla moved a bunch of stuff around to make room for the new features (awesome) but did not spend much time on the UI, (not so awesome)
> 
> the HVAC UI looks cool but there are several things just wrong ( to me)
> 1, getting it open is confusing, you have to hit empty space near the temp but not the actual temp
> 2, heated seats are even harder to find then they were before
> 3, left and right to change temperature up and down? and now syncing for the passenger is nested
> 4, the power button is way off to the left inside the nested hvac, I had gotten in the habit of shutting off the hvac as I get out of the car (dumb, I know)


yep, i think the HVAC UI, though it looks nicer it is not nearly as easy to use nor as accurate as the ball system was previously.


----------



## Tomogotchi

I got this issue on my dash cam,any one know how to fix it?,it won’t let me records, i just did another format....


----------



## lxzm

Quicksilver said:


> would be good if the color changes based on cooling or heating as others have noted.


Apologies if this has already been posted, but there is still a red/blue heating/cooling indicator in the new HVAC controls-- it's been moved to the temperature swipe at the bottom of the screen. If you swipe left or right to change the temperature, the indicator is red and blue to show if it's heating or cooling.


----------



## Tombolian

How about a soundoff of those that still haven't gotten the update? Me!!!! I didn't get it!!! At what point should I call tech support? Has anybody else done that yet?


----------



## 3V Pilot

Tomogotchi said:


> I got this issue on my dash cam,any one know how to fix it?,it won't let me records, i just did another format....


The only fix is to remove the USB, plug it into a PC, and you should get a pop up message that says "fix files" or something like that. Click yes and a few seconds later the drive will work again as a dashcam. Because of this I've put a spare USB in the center console. With my luck I'd only need dashcam footage when the system wasn't working!


----------



## NR4P

Early Sat morning, while out of town, received notice on my phone of s/w update. Assumed that it was V9 39.6 or 39.7

Came home from trip today and opened the doors and no update is showing. It did connect to WiFi after about 5 seconds.

Do the updates disappear after some predetermined amount of time? If was about 34 hours since notice.


----------



## Brentt

Mike said:


> Dash cam seems to work once I did the two finger salute, however all I still get are 100s of one minute video clips, not nice tidy 10 minute saved files. The time stamp seems to indicate UTC (GMT), not my local time zone.
> 
> Also, I cannot access owner manual details via the usual method on the UI. After drilling down into a sub menu (such as dash cam, for example), the actual text with details indicates blank.


Ditto on the owners manual.


----------



## lxzm

NR4P said:


> Early Sat morning, while out of town, received notice on my phone of s/w update. Assumed that it was V9 39.6 or 39.7
> 
> Came home from trip today and opened the doors and no update is showing. It did connect to WiFi after about 5 seconds.
> 
> Do the updates disappear after some predetermined amount of time? If was about 34 hours since notice.


Same thing happened to me. Had the update notice Saturday, came home today and update was gone. Hoping it will be re-enabled shortly!


----------



## #drizzydang

lxzm said:


> Same thing happened to me. Had the update notice Saturday, came home today and update was gone. Hoping it will be re-enabled shortly!


Wow same thing happen to me.


----------



## slotti

Summons does not work for me anymore since 36.7....anybody else? Car won't connect to the phone


----------



## Rob D

Mike said:


> Also, I cannot access owner manual details via the usual method on the UI. After drilling down into a sub menu (such as dash cam, for example), the actual text with details indicates blank.


I had this problem too. Also noticed it corresponded with the web browser being locked up. Rebooted holding down the steering wheel buttons and that resolved the problem - User manual displayed text and browser started working.


----------



## Quicksilver

lxzm said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, but there is still a red/blue heating/cooling indicator in the new HVAC controls-- it's been moved to the temperature swipe at the bottom of the screen. If you swipe left or right to change the temperature, the indicator is red and blue to show if it's heating or cooling.


Have not tried that yet, but definitely will. Thanks!


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

NR4P said:


> Early Sat morning, while out of town, received notice on my phone of s/w update. Assumed that it was V9 39.6 or 39.7
> 
> Came home from trip today and opened the doors and no update is showing. It did connect to WiFi after about 5 seconds.
> 
> Do the updates disappear after some predetermined amount of time? If was about 34 hours since notice.





lxzm said:


> Same thing happened to me. Had the update notice Saturday, came home today and update was gone. Hoping it will be re-enabled shortly!





#drizzydang said:


> Wow same thing happen to me.


Add me to the list. Was there Saturday morning, and by ~3pm it was gone.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Tomogotchi said:


> I got this issue on my dash cam,any one know how to fix it?,it won't let me records, i just did another format....


I had the same problem which seemed to stem from pulling the USB card to download my first set of recordings. I re-formatted the card and put it back in and recording started again. Will be watching closely over the next few days.


----------



## tivoboy

slotti said:


> Summons does not work for me anymore since 36.7....anybody else? Car won't connect to the phone


Mine still works fine. It's proximity based so make sure your nearby when you start.


----------



## G0GR33N

Since I got V9. I have not been able to do an Auto Lane Change.
When ever I try and initiate that I get an error message something like, "*Automatic lane change unavailable. If issue persists, contact Tesla Service*"
I have not performed a restart yet. Thought of asking here before I tried anything.
Anyone?


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> Thanks. The whole dash cam setup still seems to need some tweaks.


Definitely. Think of this as TeslaCam version 0.1. It's just very basic, semi-working functionality. I expect this feature to receive several updates and improvements over time.


NR4P said:


> Came home from trip today and opened the doors and no update is showing. It did connect to WiFi after about 5 seconds.
> 
> Do the updates disappear after some predetermined amount of time? If was about 34 hours since notice.


The big popup message will disappear after a while. However, there should then be a yellow alarm-clock looking notification symbol along the top of the screen. Tapping that will bring the window back up.


----------



## LUXMAN

350VDC said:


> Maybe try and turn off Bluetooth on both the car and the phone. If that doesnt work try removing your phone as a key and re-add it again.


I have done this so many times. 
Sometimes of late it will let me open the trunk and not the doors. Sometimes it shows "use the keycard" on the screen, other times its a blank screen. I need a keyfob if they don't fix it on friday


----------



## LUXMAN

Mike said:


> Dash cam seems to work once I did the two finger salute, however all I still get are 100s of one minute video clips, not nice tidy 10 minute saved files. The time stamp seems to indicate UTC (GMT), not my local time zone.
> 
> Also, I cannot access owner manual details via the usual method on the UI. After drilling down into a sub menu (such as dash cam, for example), the actual text with details indicates blank.


That is how it is, you get one minute clips. And if you hit save, you save the last 10 one-minute clips


----------



## Chris350

Yeah..... No update for me....

My biggest issue is getting to wifi....

Only get to it nightly and normally only a 50% connection strength...

Guess no updates for me anymore....


----------



## slotti

tivoboy said:


> Mine still works fine. It's proximity based so make sure your nearby when you start.


Standing right next to it, and it won't work. Car is going into service today anyhow, so I'll have them take a look.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Chris350 said:


> Yeah..... No update for me....
> 
> My biggest issue is getting to wifi....
> 
> Only get to it nightly and normally only a 50% connection strength...
> 
> Guess no updates for me anymore....


Don't assume its because of wifi. It might be a factor but just going to somewhere to get wifi isn't necessarily going to get you the update. I park in a garage with no wifi or LTE and thought I'd get the update when I got to work like I have for previous updates. It didn't come. If you look at Teslafi it appears that the updates have slowed way down and only a little over half the teslafi users have V9 and about 75% of the Model 3 Teslafi users. My guess is they sent it out to a big bunch on Saturday and are waiting to see if there are any new major issues before they roll it out to more.


----------



## JWardell

SingleTrackMinded said:


> Add me to the list. Was there Saturday morning, and by ~3pm it was gone.


Judging by the numbers on TeslaFi it certainly looks like they halted 39.7 so I am curious if yours actually disappeared, or did yo just not notice the yellow update icon?

Teslafi shows an insane 579 installs on Saturday, dropping to just 29 on Sunday and 8 today so maybe they did halt it.


----------



## babula

Still no update here, looking at TelsaFi there was a big drop off after 10/13, any ideas?


----------



## babula

M3OC Rules said:


> Don't assume its because of wifi. It might be a factor but just going to somewhere to get wifi isn't necessarily going to get you the update. I park in a garage with no wifi or LTE and thought I'd get the update when I got to work like I have for previous updates. It didn't come. If you look at Teslafi it appears that the updates have slowed way down and only a little over half the teslafi users have V9 and about 75% of the Model 3 Teslafi users. My guess is they sent it out to a big bunch on Saturday and are waiting to see if there are any new major issues before they roll it out to more.


Just saw this post, related to what I added above.

I agree that they are probably being cautious, have any concrete issues been reported so far?


----------



## Trebonius

Just my luck. My 3 was parked in a garage quite far from any cell or wifi signals for just the period where they were rapidly pushing the update to these cars. Now the snow has melted enough to get out, and it looks like I missed the boat. I suspect my two-day drive home will also be without v9.
I suppose if there's a good reason to put the brakes on updates, I'd rather not take the risk while traveling, but it sure would have been nice to try out the new stuff on this trip.


----------



## babula

Trebonius said:


> Just my luck. My 3 was parked in a garage quite far from any cell or wifi signals for just the period where they were rapidly pushing the update to these cars. Now the snow has melted enough to get out, and it looks like I missed the boat. I suspect my two-day drive home will also be without v9.
> I suppose if there's a good reason to put the brakes on updates, I'd rather not take the risk while traveling, but it sure would have been nice to try out the new stuff on this trip.


Don't feel too bad, I was monitoring it during that big push and reparked my car in WIFI range and no dice...

On a side note, I just got a new registration sticker and haven't had a chance to properly stick it on and when I reparked to be in WIFI range I got a nice $65 ticket for not having the sticker taped (even though it was clearly presented in the same spot)...


----------



## Love

I've had a few issues (that I think have been documented in the correct threads already) that could possibly be why things have slowed down or stopped. Some are minor, others are concerning.

Very Minor:
- The dash cam grey X (not working)
- Streaming is not picking up where it left off. disconnecting leaving the only option as "refresh"

A Bit More Serious:
- Error message saying "surround vehicle display limited. If issue persists, contact Tesla service." A reset seems to have fixed this without re-occurrence (so far).

Concerning (to me):
- My screen flickered off (to black) and on a few times and then reset itself mid drive. Have had my car since February so have been through quite a few iterations of firmware and have never experienced this before.

EDIT to add: Both of the latter only occurred once, no other issues with the car. Thought that worth adding.


----------



## Gavyne

I went and sat in my car with my phone's wifi hotspot enabled, connected the car to the wifi hotspot, and it started the download within 10 minutes. I think the key was the car was awake, I was playing mp3's off my usb and just waited for it to download. I know many just leave their car to idle and sleep, maybe that affects whether the car gets into the update queue? Just a guess.

Tesla definitely throttles how many cars get to update at once. I may have gotten lucky during the window at which they were pushing the updates and I got into the queue at the right time (Saturday morning). Note my car does not have wifi access at all where it is parked.


----------



## Tombolian

FWIW, I've had my car in my garage with very strong wi-fi signal all weekend, kept awake (idling) by the use of Teslafi, and I got zip, nada, nothing update related.


----------



## babula

Gavyne said:


> I went and sat in my car with my phone's wifi hotspot enabled, connected the car to the wifi hotspot, and it started the download within 10 minutes. I think the key was the car was awake, I was playing mp3's off my usb and just waited for it to download. I know many just leave their car to idle and sleep, maybe that affects whether the car gets into the update queue? Just a guess.
> 
> Tesla definitely throttles how many cars get to update at once. I may have gotten lucky during the window at which they were pushing the updates and I got into the queue at the right time (Saturday morning). Note my car does not have wifi access at all where it is parked.


I was thinking about adding hotspot support to my phone for this exact usecase, do you think its worth the money in general? (Sprint charges ~$30 monthly for this).


----------



## ChiTesla

Tombolian said:


> How about a soundoff of those that still haven't gotten the update? Me!!!! I didn't get it!!! At what point should I call tech support? Has anybody else done that yet?


Still Nothing Here. Installed new WIFI access point in the garage, Stepped away for a couple of days, left Model 3 in full strength WIFI, Nothing.


----------



## Gavyne

babula said:


> I was thinking about adding hotspot support to my phone for this exact usecase, do you think its worth the money in general? (Sprint charges ~$30 monthly for this).


That's quite costly so it's up to you. I don't think you'll be guaranteed an update spot even with it, so it would be a gamble.


----------



## mrb

Just called support to inquire about v9 and they told me they halted 39.7 push from the weekend because of bricking issues. Guess I will have to wait until the fix comes out


----------



## slasher016

mrb said:


> Just called support to inquire about v9 and they told me they halted 39.7 push from the weekend because of bricking issues. Guess I will have to wait until the fix comes out


Well that's pretty scary if true.


----------



## G0GR33N

mrb said:


> Just called support to inquire about v9 and they told me they halted 39.7 push from the weekend because of bricking issues. Guess I will have to wait until the fix comes out


That's scary


----------



## mrb

This thread is huge and TLDR but didn’t remember seeing people complain about bricking. Must be a small number of users impacted or the guy doesn’t know what he is talking about.


----------



## G0GR33N

mrb said:


> This thread is huge and TLDR but didn't remember seeing people complain about bricking. Must be a small number of users impacted or the guy doesn't know what he is talking about.


I agree... there might definitely be new bugs that have been reported, but bricking... I hope not


----------



## SoFlaModel3

mrb said:


> This thread is huge and TLDR but didn't remember seeing people complain about bricking. Must be a small number of users impacted or the guy doesn't know what he is talking about.


There was this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051154628379697152


----------



## Francois Gaucher

I am on v9 build 39.7 since last Week end. Leaving near Montréal, Canada.
I have those observations and questions
1) When I push on "release notes" from the T logo, I either have nothing displayed or when Something is displayed its old release notes from previous version. So no text regarding new features
2) didn't found the pin to drive option
3) no summon option
4) no mad max option

Are they some limitation when we are in Canada ?


----------



## mrb

SoFlaModel3 said:


> There was this...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051154628379697152


Guess it's a good thing I didn't get the update. I would be pretty pissed if the update broke the car. Just have to continue the waiting game....


----------



## Trebonius

Francois Gaucher said:


> I am on v9 build 39.7 since last Week end. Leaving near Montréal, Canada.
> I have those observations and questions
> 1) When I push on "release notes" from the T logo, I either have nothing displayed or when Something is displayed its old release notes from previous version. So no text regarding new features
> 2) didn't found the pin to drive option
> 3) no summon option
> 4) no mad max option
> 
> Are they some limitation when we are in Canada ?


Yes. I know for sure Summon isn't available in Canada. I don't think I've ever seen PIN to drive in model 3.


----------



## Love

Huh, tweets not loading in Firefox. Working on my phone tho.

Yeah, off topic...


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Some Wi-Fi tips

My model 3 is Always outside. No garage. I have a Professional Wi-Fi access point advertising 3 SSID's Inside the house :
ssid 1: Private - will connect to my local LAN and also used for my Wemo domotic things
ssid 2 : public - used for guests coming at home and for childrens
ssid 3 : for my Tesla

The best results I got was by configuring SSID 1 and 2 on 2.4 Ghz. And SSID 3 for Tesla, using the 5 Ghz frequency. That way, no interference with other Wi-Fi network.
My house have a face of bricks and I have 2 to 3 bars on 5 for the signal.


----------



## scadaguru

G0GR33N said:


> Since I got V9. I have not been able to do an Auto Lane Change.
> When ever I try and initiate that I get an error message something like, "*Automatic lane change unavailable. If issue persists, contact Tesla Service*"
> I have not performed a restart yet. Thought of asking here before I tried anything.
> Anyone?


I had same issue just not because of the software update about four weeks back (took delivery about 2 month back in Texas!), but it was driver side very first (on the side) ultrasonic sensor bad and due to that auto park, auto lane change and summon didn't work. I also notice at that time while parking in the garage it was not showing the distance in the inches from the wall in front of the car but was showing another car icon instead!

I went it to the SC and they identified the sensor and ordered one, and said once it arrives they will have to send it to the body shop to paint to match the car body color (solid black for me). It was about two weeks total time to get and replaced and after that it all good now! My sensor replacement was zero cost out of the pocket as it was not damaged but stopped working. (Invoice reads Good Will)

I am not sure you also having the same issue but I was seeing the same error message you noticed. 
I would advice to see the SC to find out is that sensor or something else?

By the way another information I got from SC is (at least for Model 3) if any of sensor goes bad then whole ultrasonic system will not work.
Good luck.


----------



## slasher016

Trebonius said:


> Yes. I know for sure Summon isn't available in Canada. I don't think I've ever seen PIN to drive in model 3.


I've seen it in Valet mode.... but that's it.


----------



## stillerfan

Francois Gaucher said:


> I am on v9 build 39.7 since last Week end. Leaving near Montréal, Canada.
> I have those observations and questions
> 1) When I push on "release notes" from the T logo, I either have nothing displayed or when Something is displayed its old release notes from previous version. So no text regarding new features
> 2) didn't found the pin to drive option
> 3) no summon option
> 4) no mad max option
> 
> Are they some limitation when we are in Canada ?


I live in Southwest Florida. Got version 9'a few days ago. I could access the web. Now nothing, can't get release notes or google. Blank screen with release notes on header. Tried different wifi sources and hit spot from phone. Nothing worked.


----------



## Mike

Today I drove from southeast MI to south central Ontario, a 4 hour freeway trip with V9. 

Some observations:

When crossing the boarder and switched LTE providers, the map tiles started to not update. I had to do four "two finger salutes" before the maps would populate the whole screen. I ran into this a second time approaching Guelph ON, and again four resets to get maps back.

The Google Earth map display is no longer 3D.

The % battery remaining at destination is no longer displayed. One must drill down (several techniques) with three button pushes to see latest % battery remaining and returning to normal navigation screen/display.

About 10 phantom braking episodes. It's as bad as 32.x was. All times involved approaching//going under a bridge or large overhead sign. On at least two of those times, the set speed (in the little blue outlined circle) suddenly went down from what I had in the system (102 kph) to 90 kph.

Driving in the right lane, with a widening lane (start of an off ramp or end of an on ramp lane), the autosteer was all over the place, being tricked to the point that every exit I drove past I simply had to take steering control.

On the bright side: sticking at legal limits (102 kph indicated), with outside temps 10c and the heat on, I still managed to cover 304km with only a total battery capacity used of 60% (works out to better than 500 km for a theoretically full battery).

I won't have access to a computer until tomorrow night to assess my saved dash cam results.


----------



## babula

@Mike whats the benefit of having a 3D Google Earth map? I rather have it in 2D and load faster personally (although in 36.2 I see no slowdowns whatsoever but I guess its an issue when connection is worst).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

mrb said:


> Guess it's a good thing I didn't get the update. I would be pretty pissed if the update broke the car. Just have to continue the waiting game....


Support did push the update to him again and all is well, but the car couldn't be driven until the update came back through.


----------



## porkupan

Lovesword said:


> A Bit More Serious:
> - Error message saying "surround vehicle display limited. If issue persists, contact Tesla service." A reset seems to have fixed this without re-occurrence (so far).


I got the same problem: "Surround Vehicle Display Limited". The message seems to come up and go away on its own. Driving the car a distance (to calibrate sensors) or resetting the console doesn't seem to clear it out.










When the warning shows up, the surround view only shows vehicles in the front, and nothing in the rear. If you switch on the Auto Pilot, you get a more annoying message (and the lane switching must be done manually at that point):










I guess I will have to call the SC to figure out what to do with this. Not really sure if it's a software bug or an actual hardware defect. The fact that the message seems to be intermittent, due to prior experience with the Tesla software, unfortunately, is likely indicative of a software bug and lack of proper QA. This may or may not be prevalent, just as not everyone had the issue with the "Windshield washer fluid low" indicator that plagued my car for weeks until the software update fixed it.


----------



## G0GR33N

scadaguru said:


> I had same issue just not because of the software update about four weeks back (took delivery about 2 month back in Texas!), but it was driver side very first (on the side) ultrasonic sensor bad and due to that auto park, auto lane change and summon didn't work. I also notice at that time while parking in the garage it was not showing the distance in the inches from the wall in front of the car but was showing another car icon instead!
> 
> I went it to the SC and they identified the sensor and ordered one, and said once it arrives they will have to send it to the body shop to paint to match the car body color (solid black for me). It was about two weeks total time to get and replaced and after that it all good now! My sensor replacement was zero cost out of the pocket as it was not damaged but stopped working. (Invoice reads Good Will)
> 
> I am not sure you also having the same issue but I was seeing the same error message you noticed.
> I would advice to see the SC to find out is that sensor or something else?
> 
> By the way another information I got from SC is (at least for Model 3) if any of sensor goes bad then whole ultrasonic system will not work.
> Good luck.


Thanks a lot for the detailed information.
I have left a message with the service station, lets see what happens.
What is weird is that it was working all well prior to V9 & now that has stopped. Really annoying.
Thanks again!


----------



## scadaguru

G0GR33N said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed information.
> I have left a message with the service station, lets see what happens.
> What is weird is that it was working all well prior to V9 & now that has stopped. Really annoying.
> Thanks again!


No problem and sorry to hear that your car is having that issue.
Yes, for me also it was coincident version update (to 2018.36.2) and sensor going bad almost same time or at least I noticed during same time frame.
I tried few things like soft reboot, hard reboot, cleaning the sensors, trying different driver profile but nothing helped.
Few nice people here in this forum suggested to take it to SC, thanks all!

Another observation I made when it was bad, when I start driving it will show signs that it is working for about a minute or two and then done, no beeps for any surrounding obstacles.
That I guess supports the theory I learnt from the SC that one bad ultrasonic sensor will impact the all other ultrasonic sensors functionality.


----------



## bottomsup

Old HVAC way better


----------



## bottomsup

lxzm said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, but there is still a red/blue heating/cooling indicator in the new HVAC controls-- it's been moved to the temperature swipe at the bottom of the screen. If you swipe left or right to change the temperature, the indicator is red and blue to show if it's heating or cooling.


Meh. Liked old system better. I feel like they optimized for the cool graphic and not for the usability.


----------



## JWardell

porkupan said:


> I got the same problem: "Surround Vehicle Display Limited". The message seems to come up and go away on its own. Driving the car a distance (to calibrate sensors) or resetting the console doesn't seem to clear it out.
> 
> When the warning shows up, the surround view only shows vehicles in the front, and nothing in the rear. If you switch on the Auto Pilot, you get a more annoying message (and the lane switching must be done manually at that point):
> 
> I guess I will have to call the SC to figure out what to do with this. Not really sure if it's a software bug or an actual hardware defect. The fact that the message seems to be intermittent, due to prior experience with the Tesla software, unfortunately, is likely indicative of a software bug and lack of proper QA. This may or may not be prevalent, just as not everyone had the issue with the "Windshield washer fluid low" indicator that plagued my car for weeks until the software update fixed it.


First make sure all of your cameras are clean.
Unfortunately we've seen before where Tesla starting using cameras, only then did it become apparent of a build issue with a camera or wire connection.
So once you are sure they are all clean and drive a bit to confirm you still get the error, then schedule a Tesla service visit. (You can call, or schedule in your account on Tesla's web site)


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

Nope, it must have been pulled, although I didnt know they did that until now, but it certainly would explain my experience. 

I received the notification on my phone when I got up Saturday morning. I had the install/schedule dialog on my screen when I got in the car that morning. I had prior plans for the morning so I couldn't install. Hit the X and waited until I got home. Once I got home and parked the car, it was extremely low on charge so I plugged it in and hit the X again. Came back out to the car a few hours later to start the install and it was gone. No install/schedule dialog and no alarm clock icon. My bad luck I guess?


----------



## Tombolian

Just off the phone w/ tech support (only 1 hour waiting on hold), can confirm that the release has been halted. Something about (don't quote me) some issues with the display after the upgrade, and some folks having their car unusable (bricked). On another note, anybody know where I can get the Tesla hold music CD?


----------



## Mike

babula said:


> @Mike whats the benefit of having a 3D Google Earth map? I rather have it in 2D and load faster personally (although in 36.2 I see no slowdowns whatsoever but I guess its an issue when connection is worst).


It's just an observation of something that looked contextually richer (IMHO) in its previous iteration.

Even at the new 2D, I am finding some lag time for all the map information to load with V9 compared to 36.2.

Coupled with the return of phantom braking and wandering in the right lane when it widens for an exit, I am wondering if running all the cameras for EAP data collection might be taxing the on board processors.


----------



## Mike

Tombolian said:


> Just off the phone w/ tech support (only 1 hour waiting on hold), can confirm that the release has been halted. Something about (don't quote me) some issues with the display after the upgrade, and some folks having their car unusable (bricked). On another note, anybody know where I can get the Tesla hold music CD?


The issues with the display could be what I experienced today with the maps turning into the grey grids even though good LTE signal was present.

Four resets required (on the two occasions it happened to me today) before the map data returned to normal.

Before the fourth reset, blocks of the map grid looked like rows of corn from distortion.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Tombolian said:


> On another note, anybody know where I can get the Tesla hold music CD?


Just call the 800# any time - you should have a minimum of 20 minutes of Tesla jams


----------



## Toadmanor

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Just call the 800# any time - you should have a minimum of 20 minutes of Tesla jams


And it only costs $50,000+ not the usual $9.99 monthly music fee.


----------



## Mike

This morning I could not get the app to wake the car up and connect........from either my tablet or my phone.

I had to go and open the car door efore things woke up, app connection wise.

First time this has ever happened.


----------



## Tombolian

Mike said:


> This morning I could not get the app to wake the car up and connect........from either my tablet or my phone.
> 
> I had to go and open the car door efore things woke up, app connection wise.
> 
> First time this has ever happened.


The exact thing happened to me 30 minutes ago!!! Then I remembered that I had turned off bluetooth when waiting on hold yesterday... (maybe not) a stupid question... is your bluetooth accidentally off?


----------



## GDN

Also had connectivity issues this morning. Connected from inside the house to turn on the heater before leaving, all was OK, car was connected to Wifi as well. Once driving, the LTE had connection issues and had to reboot the screen, still not steady after that and I gave up on streaming music. Have tried twice since being at work and can not connect to the car sitting 200 feet away. The ATT cell phone also on LTE isn't having any issues. 

Just checked and the local Facebook group is showing some ATT outage, but they could be reporting the TV services that are out in Dallas due to a lightening strike yesterday. Information is a bit convoluted right now in Dallas about what was affected and what was not.


----------



## ChrisC

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Just call the 800# any time - you should have a minimum of 20 minutes of Tesla jams


Hold times must just be the local service centers to where you are calling from. I've called a few times from here in San Antonio and have had someone answer the phone immediately every time so far. Crossing my fingers that the service center can stay ahead of service requests as more cars get delivered to this area.

On one of the other topics, my v9 failed installation as well (posted picture earlier in the thread). Car drives fine, has an annoying warning that new software needs to be installed, and has had a few random odd things happen (car didn't lock two times when walking away, one time the car didn't shut down when exiting). I have a service appointment today for something else and they said they would also reinstall the software.


----------



## D Edgar

Mike said:


> It's just an observation of something that looked contextually richer (IMHO) in its previous iteration.
> 
> Even at the new 2D, I am finding some lag time for all the map information to load with V9 compared to 36.2.
> 
> Coupled with the return of phantom braking and wandering in the right lane when it widens for an exit, I am wondering if running all the cameras for EAP data collection might be taxing the on board processors.


I have had issues with the map tiling and unable to connect to the internet radio and when it did connect it would move to the next song by itself seconds after the song started. I called Tesla yesterday and the fellow said it was an internet speed problem. He said that It wasn't the new version 9. Everything was fine until I loaded the update. Maybe a coincidence. He also said I wasn't the only call regarding this and that it was an area problem with the carrier that Tesla uses and that they were aware of the problem. We will see.


----------



## M3OC Rules

GDN said:


> Also had connectivity issues this morning. Connected from inside the house to turn on the heater before leaving, all was OK, car was connected to Wifi as well. Once driving, the LTE had connection issues and had to reboot the screen, still not steady after that and I gave up on streaming music. Have tried twice since being at work and can not connect to the car sitting 200 feet away. The ATT cell phone also on LTE isn't having any issues.
> 
> Just checked and the local Facebook group is showing some ATT outage, but they could be reporting the TV services that are out in Dallas due to a lightening strike yesterday. Information is a bit convoluted right now in Dallas about what was affected and what was not.


LTE was connecting but not working and then disconnecting for me this morning as well here in MN. I do not have v9 yet.


----------



## ChrisC

TOO Rules said:


> LTE was connecting but not working and then disconnecting for me this morning as well here in MN. I do not have v9 yet.


That reminded me of when I was on the phone with the SC this morning he mentioned that this past weekend when the huge V9 rollout was taking place for Model 3's that there was a significant AT&T outage. I would assume this would have been the reason that those just on LTE may not have gotten the update. So those not on WiFi don't stress too much!!


----------



## babula

Looks like a new version is out, hopefully this solves some of the issues


----------



## Mike

Tombolian said:


> The exact thing happened to me 30 minutes ago!!! Then I remembered that I had turned off bluetooth when waiting on hold yesterday... (maybe not) a stupid question... is your bluetooth accidentally off?


Good call.....but my BT is/was on.

My app is on my tablet as well as my phone and both devices would not wake the car up........


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> Also had connectivity issues this morning. Connected from inside the house to turn on the heater before leaving, all was OK, car was connected to Wifi as well. Once driving, the LTE had connection issues and had to reboot the screen, still not steady after that and I gave up on streaming music. Have tried twice since being at work and can not connect to the car sitting 200 feet away. The ATT cell phone also on LTE isn't having any issues.
> 
> Just checked and the local Facebook group is showing some ATT outage, but they could be reporting the TV services that are out in Dallas due to a lightening strike yesterday. Information is a bit convoluted right now in Dallas about what was affected and what was not.


My car has had three events (since 9.0 was uploaded) involving losing the maps (to grey tiles) and LTE signal still shows good signal. Yesterday, two of the events required four (4) two finger salutes.....and today the system went into re-set loop hell for over 30 minutes.

And the drive for the dash cam also went bad (I can't get my home computer to even recognize it) and the dash cam icon has the little grey X now when I try it with the drive.

I went to a SC today to set up a new headlamp (for the LED issue) and the tech told me that a lot of these issues are due to the drives themselves and we should wait for a Tesla approved drive.

I told him V9.0 is simply unstable and you have to fess up and deal with it........


----------



## Mike

D Edgar said:


> He said that It wasn't the new version 9. Everything was fine until I loaded the update. Maybe a coincidence


I disagree with Tesla's assesment.

You are correct, V9 is causing it.

I'm having all sorts of new issues since V9 was uploaded that I have never had in 4.5 months and 14,500 kms of driving the car.


----------



## D Edgar

Mike said:


> I disagree with Tesla's assesment.
> 
> You are correct, V9 is causing it.
> 
> I'm having all sorts of new issues since V9 was uploaded that I have never had in 4.5 months and 14,500 kms of driving the car.


Mike I drove about 50 kms this afternoon and internet radio still very unstable to NOT working at all with 3-5 bars on signal. Still some tiling on the Nav. This isn't right. Dash Cam seems to be working okay. There was a couple files I couldn't play but other then that okay. I hope they follow up on the complaints. Sounds like a lot of other owners with the same kind of troubles.


----------



## M3OC Rules

D Edgar said:


> Mike I drove about 50 kms this afternoon and internet radio still very unstable to NOT working at all with 3-5 bars on signal. Still some tiling on the Nav. This isn't right. Dash Cam seems to be working okay. There was a couple files I couldn't play but other then that okay. I hope they follow up on the complaints. Sounds like a lot of other owners with the same kind of troubles.


These sound like they could be related to the LTE issues that have been happening today. This is affecting a lot of people including people on v8.


----------



## JeopardE

Hard to search a big thread like this, but ...

Today I had an annoying problem: I was on a phone call before I entered my car. When I opened the car, the phone transferred audio to the car upon Bluetooth connect, but the car did not automatically switch to phone call mode so I just lost audio altogether. This happened multiple times.


----------



## Mike

D Edgar said:


> Mike I drove about 50 kms this afternoon and internet radio still very unstable to NOT working at all with 3-5 bars on signal. Still some tiling on the Nav. This isn't right. Dash Cam seems to be working okay. There was a couple files I couldn't play but other then that okay. I hope they follow up on the complaints. Sounds like a lot of other owners with the same kind of troubles.


@D Edgar, I was getting the loss of maps with full LTE signal yesterday before the widespread LTE issues being noted today.


----------



## babula

D Edgar said:


> Mike I drove about 50 kms this afternoon and internet radio still very unstable to NOT working at all with 3-5 bars on signal. Still some tiling on the Nav. This isn't right. Dash Cam seems to be working okay. There was a couple files I couldn't play but other then that okay. I hope they follow up on the complaints. Sounds like a lot of other owners with the same kind of troubles.


I think thats exactly why the slowed down the roll-out. Looks like they are testing a new patch now on Model S (39.7 -> 40.0), lets hope that makes its way to us.


----------



## Tombolian

JOUL3S said:


> Hard to search a big thread like this, but ...
> 
> Today I had an annoying problem: I was on a phone call before I entered my car. When I opened the car, the phone transferred audio to the car upon Bluetooth connect, but the car did not automatically switch to phone call mode so I just lost audio altogether. This happened multiple times.


Not that it's not a pain in the patootie, but that's not necessarily a version 9 issue, happens to me all the time and I'm still on 8.

***moments later***
I just tested this and stand corrected, I wasn't giving it enough time for the switch. There's about 10 seconds between the point the call left my phone and started in the car where my party and I couldn't hear each other, but the switch was successful in the end so... scratch what I just wrote.


----------



## TesLou

sclyde said:


> Onvian USB Splitter Cable...


This splitter didn't work for me. One side was completely dead. I returned it and am waiting for a replacement.


----------



## TesLou

Mike said:


> Today I drove from southeast MI to south central Ontario, a 4 hour freeway trip with V9.
> 
> Some observations:
> 
> When crossing the boarder and switched LTE providers, the map tiles started to not update. I had to do four "two finger salutes" before the maps would populate the whole screen. I ran into this a second time approaching Guelph ON, and again four resets to get maps back.
> 
> The Google Earth map display is no longer 3D.
> 
> The % battery remaining at destination is no longer displayed. One must drill down (several techniques) with three button pushes to see latest % battery remaining and returning to normal navigation screen/display.
> 
> About 10 phantom braking episodes. It's as bad as 32.x was. All times involved approaching//going under a bridge or large overhead sign. On at least two of those times, the set speed (in the little blue outlined circle) suddenly went down from what I had in the system (102 kph) to 90 kph.
> 
> Driving in the right lane, with a widening lane (start of an off ramp or end of an on ramp lane), the autosteer was all over the place, being tricked to the point that every exit I drove past I simply had to take steering control.
> 
> On the bright side: sticking at legal limits (102 kph indicated), with outside temps 10c and the heat on, I still managed to cover 304km with only a total battery capacity used of 60% (works out to better than 500 km for a theoretically full battery).
> 
> I won't have access to a computer until tomorrow night to assess my saved dash cam results.


Did you make bug reports for these panic braking events? I always do. I want the engineers to know about them so they can be fixed in the next update.


----------



## Bokonon

JOUL3S said:


> Today I had an annoying problem: I was on a phone call before I entered my car. When I opened the car, the phone transferred audio to the car upon Bluetooth connect, but the car did not automatically switch to phone call mode so I just lost audio altogether. This happened multiple times.


I had this same experience with V8.1. Pulling up the car's phone menu didn't help, as the car did not seem to recognize that a call was in progress. I was also unable to file a bug report after hanging up because the voice-recognition system didn't seem to hear anything that I said.


----------



## ChiTesla

JOUL3S said:


> Hard to search a big thread like this, but ...
> 
> Today I had an annoying problem: I was on a phone call before I entered my car. When I opened the car, the phone transferred audio to the car upon Bluetooth connect, but the car did not automatically switch to phone call mode so I just lost audio altogether. This happened multiple times.


I am still not on version 9 but this happens to me often. If fact, I often also have to press the bluetooth icon on the Model 3 screen to connect to my phone. I have no issues with bluetooth entry or auto-locking though.


----------



## ChiTesla

Mike said:


> @D Edgar, I was getting the loss of maps with full LTE signal yesterday before the widespread LTE issues being noted today.


I had zero LTE this afternoon. The top of the Navigation box noted "Routing with no traffic data" although 3D maps loaded fine on the entire drive. Is it possible that local maps for common/frequent routes are partially stored in the car memory?


----------



## beastmode13

2018.39 is old news. According to TESLAFi, four installs of 2018.40 happened today.


----------



## babula

beastmode13 said:


> 2018.39 is old news. According to TESLAFi, four installs of 2018.40 happened today.
> View attachment 16204


I started a thread for this yesterday https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/firmware-build-v9-0-2018-40-0-45f3c18-10-16-2018.9239/


----------



## SoFlaModel3

beastmode13 said:


> 2018.39 is old news. According to TESLAFi, four installs of 2018.40 happened today.
> View attachment 16204


No Model 3's though


----------



## garsh

TesLou said:


> This splitter didn't work for me. One side was completely dead. I returned it and am waiting for a replacement.


It's possible that you were using it incorrectly - they're not really "USB-compliant" like a USB HUB. What devices were you plugging into the splitter? And which device were you plugging into which receiver?


----------



## ChrisC

ChiTesla said:


> I had zero LTE this afternoon. The top of the Navigation box noted "Routing with no traffic data" although 3D maps loaded fine on the entire drive. Is it possible that local maps for common/frequent routes are partially stored in the car memory?


https://downdetector.com/status/att/map/
Yesterday evening I was at my local SC and they confirmed, again, that looks like most of these issues with radio, GPS, and anything else LTE related is due to AT&T. It seems AT&T is still having pretty bad outage issues, which is who is used for all M3's. You can see on the map of connection complaints from their customers. It doesn't appear that any of these issues are V9 related.


----------



## Mike

TesLou said:


> Did you make bug reports for these panic braking events? I always do. I want the engineers to know about them so they can be fixed in the next update.


@TesLou, yes I did. I also verbally debriefed a tech at the Lawrence Ave SC followed by a detailed e-mail to the same tech at that SC.

I also forwarded this (e-mail) to that same person (a few minutes ago):

Hello xxxxxxx,

All events described here took place today, Wednesday 17 Oct 2018. All times local (Eastern Daylight Time).

*Event one start*: 1051L.

Location: 401 eastbound just east of Belleville ON:

Map tiles begin to show distorted "green" roads and then looses all maps.

I attempt one reset and UI begins continual loops of resets on its own for the next 6 minutes.

"I removed the data stick used for dash cam (a different stick than the one I used on 16 Oct 2018) at or about 1055L".

"*The data stick was never re-inserted into the car for the rest of 17 Oct 2018"*

At 1057L I intervene with a "two finger salute (reset)" to stabilize the system (stop the endless resets) followed by four (4) "resets".

*Event one end:* 1105.

*Event two start:* 1111.

Location: 401 eastbound between Belleville ON and Napanee ON.

An indicated loss of LTE followed by a complete loss of maps.

One reset employed.

*Event two end:* at or about 1115.

*Event three start:* 1525 (3:25pm).

Location: 401 westbound 1km east of exit 556 (Shannonville Road).

Map tiles began to show distorted "green roads" followed by loss of map tiles followed by screen going blank.

Screen went into perpetual reset loop.

Many manual resets attempted but system would continue to begin another reset cycle.

After one (of many) manual resets, maps return but still show distortions.

One more manual reset quiets things down.

*Event three end:* at or about 1537 (3:37pm).

Thanks Cheers

Mike


----------



## Francois Gaucher

Visit to a Customer this Morning. LTE does not work, web browser does not work, had a message regarding regen braking diminished. Had to use my cell phone as hot spot for the trafic info. Not a good day !


----------



## LUXMAN

Francois Gaucher said:


> Visit to a Customer this Morning. LTE does not work, web browser does not work, had a message regarding regen braking diminished. Had to use my cell phone as hot spot for the trafic info. Not a good day !


Hummm ATT seems to be back up and running here.
But the Regen brake message.... Has the weather turned cold there yet and was the car nearly fully charged? If so, the regen will be limited until the battery is less full. In warmer temps that is about 90% (280 miles) but now that the temps are dropping here, my regen is limited until about 85% as indicted by some dots on the left of the power/regen line above the speed display


----------



## Francois Gaucher

LUXMAN said:


> Hummm ATT seems to be back up and running here.
> But the Regen brake message.... Has the weather turned cold there yet and was the car nearly fully charged? If so, the regen will be limited until the battery is less full. In warmer temps that is about 90% (280 miles) but now that the temps are dropping here, my regen is limited until about 85% as indicted by some dots on the left of the power/regen line above the speed display


Here in Quebec the temp is around 4 degres celcius. I had the regen message when I left this Morning. The battery was at 90%. So I understand the message for that level. But upon return to office, the battery was at 70% and still have the message.


----------



## ChiTesla

Francois Gaucher said:


> Here in Quebec the temp is around 4 degres celcius. I had the regen message when I left this Morning. The battery was at 90%. So I understand the message for that level. But upon return to office, the battery was at 70% and still have the message.


I also had the Regen message leaving my house a few days ago first thing in the morning. The car was charged to only 80%. The message went away after a few minutes and the regen seemed to be working fine. I'm still waiting for Version 9.


----------



## GDN

Regen can also be limited by the temperature of the pack. The 3 does not have a dedicated battery heater like the S and X. Someone just posted the specs of the heaters in the last couple of days, may have been earlier in this thread. A cold battery can also limit the regen though. The 3 has some battery heating capabilities by running power through the motor in some fashion, but I don't have the specifics and this topic would be a good one for a dedicated thread if it doesn't already exist. I'll look for that in a bit.


----------



## babula

GDN said:


> Regen can also be limited by the temperature of the pack. The 3 does not have a dedicated battery heater like the S and X. Someone just posted the specs of the heaters in the last couple of days, may have been earlier in this thread. A cold battery can also limit the regen though. The 3 has some battery heating capabilities by running power through the motor in some fashion, but I don't have the specifics and this topic would be a good one for a dedicated thread if it doesn't already exist. I'll look for that in a bit.


I've read a lot of conflicting reports on this (battery heating) so a informational thread would be awesome.

I got the snowflake by my battery today for the first time, it was around 40 degrees so I was a little surprised, do people know the exact temperature for this? I always thought it was around 30 and below.


----------



## Mike

I can't wake m car up with the phone app, no matter what.

I've e-mailed the SC with the location and times....but if anyone has any suggestions.....

Usually, when I'm done my cardio at the YMCA I'll wake the car up via the app (used to take 22 seconds (+/-)).

Now, after several minutes all i get is connection failure alerts.

Never had this issue prior to V9.


----------



## Mike

babula said:


> I've read a lot of conflicting reports on this (battery heating) so a informational thread would be awesome.
> 
> I got the snowflake by my battery today for the first time, it was around 40 degrees so I was a little surprised, do people know the exact temperature for this? I always thought it was around 30 and below.


Anecdotally, battery conditioning in the TM3 starts at 8c, so maybe that figure is accurate.


----------



## M3OC Rules

babula said:


> I've read a lot of conflicting reports on this (battery heating) so a informational thread would be awesome.
> 
> I got the snowflake by my battery today for the first time, it was around 40 degrees so I was a little surprised, do people know the exact temperature for this? I always thought it was around 30 and below.


Yesterday it was 45 deg F and sunny and my regenerative braking was diminished. But as far as I know there is no way to tell what the battery temperature is so that makes it much more difficult to tell what's going on.


----------



## Rotte

Are all 4 tires braking with regenerative braking or is it just rear tires in a Model 3 with only a rear motor?


----------



## wackojacko

Rotte said:


> Are all 4 tires braking with regenerative braking or is it just rear tires in a Model 3 with only a rear motor?


I'm pretty sure it's only the drive wheels. so RWD would only be the back, AWD would be all 4. there would need to be a motor or generator at the front to capture that energy. I remember reading the the regen braking is not any stronger on the AWD version, they must lessen it on each wheel otherwise the car would stop too quick.


----------



## babula

Rotte said:


> Are all 4 tires braking with regenerative braking or is it just rear tires in a Model 3 with only a rear motor?


The motor is slowing down the car with regen breaking so I assume its tied to the model you have (AWD/RWD).


----------



## undergrove

We just got the software notification this evening and downloaded.

It is 39.7.1

Has anyone else seen this version?


----------



## Rich M

undergrove said:


> It is 39.7.1


Weird, looks like they are sending out 39.7.1 and 40.1 at the same time.


----------



## Tombolian

undergrove said:


> We just got the software notification this evening and downloaded.
> 
> It is 39.7.1
> 
> Has anyone else seen this version?


Not on Teslafi yet... you must be a guinea pig!  Hope it works well, I'd love a shot at Version 9!


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Tombolian said:


> I'd love a shot at Version 9!


Are you connecting to wi-fi on a regular basis?


----------



## Tombolian

Rick Steinwand said:


> Are you connecting to wi-fi on a regular basis?


When my car is at home (which is most of the time), it is constantly connected. Pretty sure I'm suffering from the rollout freeze that's currently in effect.


----------



## TrevorK

We've been on 36.2 for what seems like ever, and just got the notification that an update is available! Not sure to exactly which build yet -- I'll start it as soon as I'm home from work -- but at the very least, it seems the "freeze" is thawing...


----------



## Trebonius

TrevorK said:


> We've been on 36.2 for what seems like ever, and just got the notification that an update is available! Not sure to exactly which build yet -- I'll start it as soon as I'm home from work -- but at the very least, it seems the "freeze" is thawing...


Ooh, lucky you! I'm starting to feel distinctly left behind.


----------



## Trebonius

Trebonius said:


> Ooh, lucky you! I'm starting to feel distinctly left behind.


Or maybe not! Just a few minutes after getting home and plugging in, I got a software update message on my phone. Installing now.


----------



## Tombolian

Trebonius said:


> Or maybe not! Just a few minutes after getting home and plugging in, I got a software update message on my phone. Installing now.


I feel like all my friends are leaving me  (secretly hoping that all I need to do to get the upgrade is to comment like Trebonius)


----------



## Trebonius

Woo! 39.7.1!


----------



## Tombolian

Sitting in the driver's seat in Ginger, staring at the full wi-fi symbol, hoping with all my might. C'mon now!


----------



## TrevorK

TrevorK said:


> We've been on 36.2 for what seems like ever, and just got the notification that an update is available! Not sure to exactly which build yet -- I'll start it as soon as I'm home from work -- but at the very least, it seems the "freeze" is thawing...


Update: 40.1! Huzzah!


----------



## Tombolian

Sooo, does anybody here know if I should turn off sleep mode in Teslafi while waiting for the update to magically appear, or can the M3 receive updates while/around sleeping?


----------



## TrevorK

Tombolian said:


> Sooo, does anybody here know if I should turn off sleep mode in Teslafi while waiting for the update to magically appear, or can the M3 receive updates while/around sleeping?


We definitely didn't wake ours up before the update notification came through. It had been hours since we even opened the app, let alone the doors. It was on wifi the whole time.


----------



## Tombolian

TrevorK said:


> We definitely didn't wake ours up before the update notification came through. It had been hours since we even opened the app, let alone the doors. It was on wifi the whole time.


OK, so it sounds like the latter... I sure wish it was possible to get the inside scoop on exactly how releases are performed... I'd love to be on the inside.


----------



## ChiTesla

Tombolian said:


> Sooo, does anybody here know if I should turn off sleep mode in Teslafi while waiting for the update to magically appear, or can the M3 receive updates while/around sleeping?


I was home for about an hour when I received the update notification. My car was untouched for an hour, but was connected to a strong WIFI signal.


----------



## Bokonon

Tombolian said:


> OK, so it sounds like the latter... I sure wish it was possible to get the inside scoop on exactly how releases are performed... I'd love to be on the inside.


Yeah, what will happen is: your car will wake up for no apparent reason, sit there for 10-20 minutes as it downloads the update, and then you'll get the "software update available" notification on your phone.

Right now, it seems like Tesla is updating a small batch of Model 3s that are still on 36.2 to either 39.7.1 or 40.1. If I had to speculate about what's going to happen next based on what happened with the 39.6 rollout, I'd say they'll probably keep trickling these two versions out to owners who are still on 36.2 over the next 24-48 hours, then one of the versions will go wide release, starting with everyone still on 36.2, and then continuing on to everyone on 39.7.


----------



## Tombolian

Bokonon said:


> Right now, it seems like Tesla is updating a small batch of Model 3s that are still on 36.2 to either 39.7.1 or 40.1. If I had to speculate about what's going to happen next based on what happened with the 39.6 rollout, I'd say they'll probably keep trickling these two versions out to owners who are still on 36.2 over the next 24-48 hours, then one of the versions will go wide release, starting with everyone still on 36.2, and then continuing on to everyone on 39.6.


I'll take any version, happily. Perhaps while I sleep.


----------



## MosquitoFloss

sclyde said:


> Onvian USB Splitter Cable...


My thumb drive was working great for the dash cam, until I added this splitter, and now it doesn't work anymore, Anyone else had issues with this?


----------



## SingleTrackMinded

I got the update pushed (again). This time i installed before they had a chance to pull it...


----------



## Tombolian

Good morning Tesla-ites!


Bokonon said:


> Yeah, what will happen is: your car will wake up for no apparent reason, sit there for 10-20 minutes as it downloads the update, and then you'll get the "software update available" notification on your phone.


So part of my story is that it took Tesla 11 days to get my phone app working after Ginger was delivered. That 11 days wasn't easy, requiring 3 calls to tech support, averaging 45 minutes wait time on hold each time. It came down to my 'Owner Specialist' or my 'Delivery Scheduling Advisor' having not filed the paperwork appropriately preventing my car from leaving their inventory... Whatever...

It could be that I'm just not lucky enough to be in the top 81% of Teslafi users that have received the update already, but each day Tesla pushes another batch out and I'm not in it makes me wonder if this too is due to incompetence. Guess I'll burn another 45-60 minutes on hold to get a probably unsatisfactory answer...

/rant off/


----------



## M3OC Rules

Tombolian said:


> Good morning Tesla-ites!
> 
> So part of my story is that it took Tesla 11 days to get my phone app working after Ginger was delivered. That 11 days wasn't easy, requiring 3 calls to tech support, averaging 45 minutes wait time on hold each time. It came down to my 'Owner Specialist' or my 'Delivery Scheduling Advisor' having not filed the paperwork appropriately preventing my car from leaving their inventory... Whatever...
> 
> It could be that I'm just not lucky enough to be in the top 82% of Teslafi users that have received the update already, but each day Tesla pushes another batch out and I'm not in it makes me wonder if this too is due to incompetence. Guess I'll burn another 45-60 minutes on hold to get a probably unsatisfactory answer...
> 
> /rant off/


I am also one of those who haven't gotten the update. But keep in mind they are having issues. I haven't seen anyone who has inside info what's going on but they are currently pushing two different version to Model 3's so its probably safe to say they aren't super confident in their fixes for whatever they are fixing(I've seen lots of different issues reported). If you got the update and had issues then you'd be calling to deal with them. I'm really looking forward to testing out the dashcam but anecdotally it sounds like a lot of people are having trouble with it. If you have things working on 36.2 I'd try to be patient and not waste your time on hold and since there is a 45 minute wait clearly they are not keeping up and calling may cause other owners with serious issues to have to wait longer. If its incompetence, its pushing it too early not too late.

I agree 11 days to get the app working is unacceptable and a horrible way to start your experience. After that do you really want a buggy update or wait a week or two until they figure things out? Not getting it may be a blessing in disguise. A rational person would probably not install the update when they get it and wait awhile to see if things are getting better. But I'm not sure I could do that myself.


----------



## Mike

When I had pax in the back seat after V9 was up and running my car, I had to manually turn on the rear HVAC vent.....and manually turn it off once no one was sitting back there.

Can anyone else duplicate the loss of automatically engaging the rear HVAC vent based on the occupancy status of the rear seats?

I do run my HVAC in "manual" to always force fresh air into the pax compartment to prevent fogging up the glass on cold days.

Thanks.


----------



## garsh

MosquitoFloss said:


> My thumb drive was working great for the dash cam, until I added this splitter, and now it doesn't work anymore, Anyone else had issues with this?


Two possibilities:

The DashCam software is very buggy. It corrupts my flash time about 1 out of 5 drives. It could just be coincidence that it coincides with your use of the cable.
You plugged the drive into the wrong side of the splitter. One side only supplies power - don't use that for the thumb drive.


----------



## Tombolian

Looks like folks on 2018.39.6.1 are being upgraded to 2018.41.


----------



## njkode

without reading through 90 pages (I read ever this page 91 lol) does anyone else no longer have air pressure reading working since the V9 update?


----------



## Trebonius

njkode said:


> without reading through 90 pages (I read ever this page 91 lol) does anyone else no longer have air pressure reading working since the V9 update?


Mine still works. While in motion only, of course.


----------



## Mike

I haven't used navigation in eight days....and today I used it and I got the distorted maps and uncontrolled reset-loops again (sent info and screen shots to Tesla SC).

When the screen would refill with data (during these reset loops), it would regenerate the maps//new nav route instructions and as soon as it went from the full route map view to "direction of travel at top of screen" map view, the screen would go blank and the reset would start again.

After six of these loops, I tapped the "cancel" route button (in the three second window that it appears) in the off chance that the resests would stop.....and they did.

So, insert a nav route, the resets would start again.....until I pulled the dash cam data stick out....then the system wouldn't keep crashing, but as long as a nav route was active, this is what I saw (same exact "map tile" was distorded when I had these same issues eight days ago):










TL;DR: since V9, my maps will get these distortions if there is an active nav route in the system and the system will continually crash unless the dash cam data stick is pulled (if I want an active nav route).


----------



## Mike

I was just pushed 40.1 because 39.7 kept crashing (kind of funky driving around with the screen just crashing over and over and over..........)

So far with 40.1:

No ability to set car length following distance (for EAP) via the steering wheel button. Cleared up with two button and foot on brake pedal reset).

Lost LTE and after an unusual lenght of time, I cleared that up with two button and foot on brake reset.


----------



## FRC

So, just got 39.7.1 tonight. This is my very first update(been on 36.2 since delivery 5 weeks ago). All this negative chatter makes me a bit nervous. But won't Tesla push update(s) to correct these bugs?


----------



## Bokonon

FRC said:


> So, just got 39.7.1 tonight. This is my very first update(been on 36.2 since delivery 5 weeks ago). All this negative chatter makes me a bit nervous. But won't Tesla push update(s) to correct these bugs?


I had 36.2 before 39.7, and the number of days that I've spent wishing I were back on 36.2 is exactly zero.

Sure, the dashcam is buggy, but it's a non-critical feature in my book, and it didn't even exist a month ago. The significant improvements to the Autopilot driving experience alone -- when used in supported situations  -- more than make up for it. And that's before considering the addition of long-overdue features like the energy graph and calendar.

As other members have pointed out elsewhere, there's naturally going to be a negative bias to many of the threads here. People don't come to a forum like this to share uneventful, everyday experiences like, "Another flawless day running V9!" or "Check out this 20-minute dashcam video of my perfectly ordinary commute!"  And I think this is especially true with a major software release like V9, because right now we're entering the "post-honeymoon" stage where our collective excitement and anticipation over all the new features is starting to wear off, yet we're still learning which devils lie within which details.

So, as someone who just updated to V9, I wouldn't get too worried about what you've read here until you've had a chance to experience V9 for yourself. Take a couple of minutes while you're parked to familiarize yourself with the new "app launcher" and controls at the bottom of the screen. Check out any new features that interest you. If you've got Autopilot, try it out on an open stretch of highway to get a feel for how it has changed (and how it hasn't). And if you encounter buggy behavior, report it, because unlike just about every non-Tesla car on the road, there will be another software update, and all you'll have to do to install it is tap a button on your phone.


----------



## GDN

Elon just tweeted that “Tesla Autopilot Drive on Navigation going to wide release in North America tonight”. Will be interesting to truly see how many cars they update overnight tonight. And the good news is most of us on at least some form of v9 should be able to roll over when the phone lights up with the notification and start that update right from bed!!!


----------



## Tombolian

Am I allowed to lose my patience yet? Still no V9 love here... Just look at all of those V9 users that are getting upgraded to the newest V9. Must be nice!


----------



## Flashgj

Tombolian said:


> Am I allowed to lose my patience yet?
> 
> More than allowed!! What did you do to piss off the Tesla Gods?


----------



## Tombolian

Finally getting updated! Yea! G'bye Megathread!!! C-Ya, Wouldn't wanna be ya!


----------



## GDN

Tombolian said:


> Finally getting updated! Yea! G'bye Megathread!!! C-Ya, Wouldn't wanna be ya!


Congrats - just happened all on its own? No trip to the SC? Just takes a while to get to everyone I guess. I was really suspecting a trouble of some kind.


----------



## Tombolian

GDN said:


> Congrats - just happened all on its own? No trip to the SC? Just takes a while to get to everyone I guess. I was really suspecting a trouble of some kind.


No, I'm sorry, I felt sorry after I bailed like that with no explanation. I DID go into the Dublin SC today to get some plastic nut thingys for the rear wheel-well (they didn't tighten down any of the nuts in the right rear wheel well and so I lost two as a result), and when they tried to charge me I naturally made a stink of it (really? charge me for parts that are falling off 5 weeks after delivery?). I had to get the Service manager out to comp me the two 50 cent pieces, so while I had his attention I brought up my 'lack of upgrade' dilemma. He agreed to look into it if I emailed him, which I did, and miraculously, I got the upgrade notification about 30 minutes later. Was it him? We may never know, he didn't send any replies to my emails, but that's what I've come to expect with these guys.
Let's be clear, I'm loving the Service manager at this point, but I'd hate to tell everybody to go in and ask for the Service manager, but heck, worked for me!


----------



## undergrove

Updated to 42.3 from 37.7.1 early Saturday AM, 11/03/18 when others were already receiving 42.4.

The update occurred while my wife had the car at a weekend art conference, so no chance to test it out yet.

Note:
I thought the idea was that this was the place to discuss who was getting which version when, then discuss specific features in the appropriate threads. Things seem to have already fragmented by version again, but multiple versions are still being discussed in these individual version threads.

Perhaps the title of the Megathread should be changed to v9.x 2018.xx.x


----------



## GDN

The time has come and this thread has served its purpose, v9 has made it's way to a vast majority of Model 3's. Please look for the appropriate SW version thread you are running and or the appropriate v9 special feature to continue any and all discussion.


----------

